# Mob storms Capitol



## SuperMatt

I thought we should have a thread specifically for this historic event... right now the discussion is spread out among many threads.

Republican lobbying group (National Association of Manufacturers) is calling on Mike Pence to use the 25th amendment to get rid of Trump.


----------



## SuperMatt

Just heard on PBS that protesters have a goal of preventing the counting of the votes, so they are refusing to leave the Capitol. They are saying removal by force will be necessary.


----------



## SuperMatt

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346913409351229440/


----------



## Alli

I say pepper spray them. If that doesn’t work, move to rubber bullets. From there, use real bullets, just like they did with the peaceful protestors this summer.

Lock up as many as you have room for. Hell, put them in the cages that are already in place.

Then lock up Trump, Hawley, Cruse, Gohmert, and any of the others who have been instigating.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

SuperMatt said:


> Just heard on PBS that protesters have a goal of preventing the counting of the votes, so they are refusing to leave the Capitol. They are saying removal by force will be necessary.




That is exctly what I thought is behind this.


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> I say pepper spray them. If that doesn’t work, move to rubber bullets. From there, use real bullets, just like they did with the peaceful protestors this summer.
> 
> Lock up as many as you have room for. Hell, put them in the cages that are already in place.
> 
> Then lock up Trump, Hawley, Cruse, Gohmert, and any of the others who have been instigating.



Ron Estes on TV now (R Senator from Kansas) still saying he supports overturning the election. He is as bad as Trump.


----------



## SuperMatt

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346909544387989507/


----------



## SuperMatt

Smile!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346922939296395264/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> I say pepper spray them. If that doesn’t work, move to rubber bullets. From there, use real bullets, just like they did with the peaceful protestors this summer.
> 
> Lock up as many as you have room for. Hell, put them in the cages that are already in place.
> 
> Then lock up Trump, Hawley, Cruse, Gohmert, and any of the others who have been instigating.




I would say use whatever force is legally permissable to immobilise them.

Teargas, tranquillisers.  Perhaps a knee in the nuts.

Then, arrest them.

With watertight warrants.

No silly spelling - slipshod - mistakes (especially, re names), stupid errors of syntax, fatuous grammar, above all, no idiotic errors of law.  Watertight warrants.

Then, gather your - irrefutable, and ensure that it is irrefutable  - evidence and charge them, and convict them, all in accordance with the rule of law, because that is what this is all about:

Does a frenzied and frothing mob rule, - a mob motivated by fear and hatred - and is answerable to those who can direct and motivate armed thugs, those who support the idea of a megalomaniac kleptomaniac thuggocracy rule, those who can project power when power is defined as a closed fist or a wielded weapon?

Or do those who won an election freely and fairly and legally, who admit to an admiration for the rule of law, who accept that they are accountable and answerable to the concept of the rule of law, do they get to form the government when the counted, enumerated, tallied and recorded ballots have awarded them this legitimate mandate?

You must adhere to the principles you say you stand for: Not only because it is the right thing to do (the old we go high when they go low), but also because, you believe that certain things ought to be governed by a code of conduct, of principles expressed in laws, laws which are above the mere exercise of power, and which govern, constrain, limit, and enable, the exercise of that lawful, legitimate, power.

Because, when you govern by the rule of law, you govern in the name of the common good, of the public good (not the private good) of all.

If you don't do so, it becomes a world where the biggest bully, and the thugs armed best win, - a world where the strong bully (the verb, not noun) the less strong, merely because they can - a pure power play where power projection is defined in terms of force, coercion, and compelled compliance, a binary world of "winners" and "losers".

However, if the latter, then, they also must abide by - and be seen to abide by - the rule of law, even against the thugs; and, thus, you deal with the thugs with the courtesy (but also the sting) of the rule of law.  Because, nobody should be above the rule of law.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> I would say use whatever force is legally permissable to imobilise them.
> 
> Then, arrest them.
> 
> With watertight warrants.




You know what I'm expecting from the aftermath of all this? Nothing.

A few arrests of some of the more unruly protesters, some harsh words on TV thereafter, and no one held accountable.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Firstly, this was an attempt at a coup, an attempt to frustrate Congress from formally certifying Mr Biden as the victor in the presidential election.

Secondly, even if that didn't work, and it probably won't work (never mind the damage done to the reputation of the US as a consequence) - and never forget Mr Trump's insane and obsessive desire to be the centre of attention, the subject of headlines - even, and when, Mr Biden is (eventually, and inevitably) certified the victor, the story will still be about the loathsome and utterly repellant Mr Trump.

Thirdly, and we are fools if we think otherwise, we can - or should - expect something even bigger, nastier, more outrageous, more criminally and destructively irresponsible, more monstrously mad and completely insane, to occur on, or around, the day of the inauguration.

Anything to ensure that the story being told on that day will not be Mr Biden being sworn into office.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> You know what I'm expecting from the aftermath of all this? Nothing.
> 
> A few arrests of some of the more unruly protesters, some harsh words on TV thereafter, and no one held accountable.




I think that this may go a bit further than that, because the flagrant outrage against tradition, and norms was so...appalling, so egregious, so awful, so outrageous. 

For one thing, I think that the GOP will have to justify why Mr Trump should not become the legal equivalent of a stuffed dummy, a tranquillised zombie, in office for the final two weeks of his awful tenure, if they decline to impeach him.

The man has shown himself not only utterly unfit for office - he was always that - but a danger to the democratic traditions and history of the US.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> this was an attempt at a coup




 It's possible that the apple of daddy's eye may  have received legal advice to that effect, ya think?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346944683813990400/


----------



## SuperMatt

Renzatic said:


> You know what I'm expecting from the aftermath of all this? Nothing.
> 
> A few arrests of some of the more unruly protesters, some harsh words on TV thereafter, and no one held accountable.



I want very harsh penalties. I thought these Proud Boys types were annoying and I don’t like them in my town. But after this, I see they are violent extremists who belong locked up for as long as possible. We should not have to fear for our lives from these insurrectionisis.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> I want very harsh penalties. I thought these Proud Boys types were annoying and I don’t like them in my town. But after this, I see they are violent extremists who belong locked up for as long as possible. We should not have to fear for our lives from these insurrectionisis.




Yeah it's not like this is the end of it after the Congress formalizes Biden-Harris win.   Trump means there to be no end to it and he'll stir pots as long as he can get away with it, and these guys will respond every time unless it's seen as way too expensive to do that.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346962293742034944/


----------



## SuperMatt

Will Twitter users start to identify the people who are on camera inside the Capitol? The information should be collected so it can be given to the FBI as they try to arrest those involved in the coup attempt.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> It's possible that the apple of daddy's eye may  have received legal advice to that effect, ya think?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346944683813990400/




Now - and for those who think that adherence to the rule of law is for wimps - I want to see that family investigated (and charged and convicted), for every breath that they have drawn, inhaled, exhaled, even for an unexpected involuntary sneeze, or wheeze, since the 2016 election.

Neither "the apple of daddy's warped wandering eye" nor her horrible husband should ever have been a part of this administration; I would like to see them made accountable for their actions, and for the laws (yes, laws) strengthened - and enforced - so that immediate families cannot ever serve in such a way again in administrations.

I want to see thumbscrews, serious thumbscrews - or, rather, the rule of law equivalent - applied to anyone who could not furnish a tax clearance, and for those who sought to profit from their business interests while in office.

And, I have not even started on the subject matter of security clearances.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> And, I have not even started on the subject matter of security clearances.




The nightmare of the USA and its allies since before Trump was sworn in four years ago...


----------



## Zoidberg

Scepticalscribe said:


> Perhaps a knee in the nuts.



You know the end of the world is nigh when Scepticalscribe resorts to this kind of language.


----------



## Thomas Veil

NBC TV just said there had been right wing chatter about storming the Capitol for weeks.

So, did our intel services downplay this—at the urging of Trump’s cronies, who now run those services?


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> NBC TV just said there had been right wing chatter about storming the Capitol for weeks.
> 
> So, did our intel services downplay this—at the urging of Trump’s cronies, who now run those services?



It wouldn’t surprise me.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thomas Veil said:


> NBC TV just said there had been right wing chatter about storming the Capitol for weeks.
> 
> So, did our intel services downplay this—at the urging of Trump’s cronies, who now run those services?




No.

I suspect that they thought this isn't (or wasn't) serious; whites aren't supposed to do such stupid things, after all, the system protects them (whereas, if African-Americans, or Muslims, had come out with this sort of stuff, I can safely assume that the attitudes and responses of the authorities and the intelligence services would have been more than a bit different).  

After all, nothing of the sort has happened since the southern states made an ass of themselves shortly before the civil war.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> It wouldn’t surprise me.




I'd like to know too.   No one sane in government though wanted it to be possible for Trump supporters to say they were oppressed by the deep state or whatever and so kept from exercising their right to gather peacefully to protest.    

They were entitled to request permits for a protest and they did that.     Chatter is chatter.    Two different things.  

Whether someone decided it was worth letting it play out for awhile when it started looking stormy but before it turned to storming the Capitol, good question.   I read that someone flashed a stolen police badge at the door to gain initial entry and after that it was like all bets were off and the loons were in there vandalizing offices and taking selfies doing stupid tricks.

What I can't get over is how Trump has been allowed all this time to pump air into his conspiracy theories of a stolen election and a landslide taken away from him.   WTF how did the rest of us not manage to convince social media and our own representatives to get Trump's lie-blasting megaphones taken away from him?    "Free speech" rights would not seem to pertain at all on this matter.


----------



## Yoused

The woman who was shot did not make it. Now every person who participated in the insurgency can be charged with felony murder.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Twitter locked his (Mr Trump's) account - for twelve hours - tonight.

This is unprecedented, but - I suspect - it is also a preemptive strike, as Twitter (and FB, and other social media platforms) will (inevitably) face questions (and eventual demands for oversight and regulation) from the EU over - not only issues of taxation - but also on issues of refusal to take responsibility for some of the extraordiarily inflammatory material they have allowed to be hosted on their platforms, stuff that has served to underime democracy.

The EU moves slowly, but - eventually - very effectively.


----------



## SuperMatt

Scepticalscribe said:


> Twitter locked his (Mr Trump's) account - for twelve hours - tonight.
> 
> This is unprecedented, but - I suspect - it is also a preemptive strike, as Twitter (and FB, and other social media platforms) will (inevitably) face questions (and eventual demands for oversight and regulation) from the EU over - not only issues of taxation - but also on issues of refusal to take responsibility for some of the extraordiarily inflammatory material they have allowed to be hosted on their platforms, stuff that has served to underime democracy.
> 
> The EU moves slowly, but - eventually - very effectively.



So inciting an armed insurrection against the Capitol of the US is what it takes to have tweets removed and an account locked.


----------



## lizkat

From a NY Times piece.  A former Trump WH communcations director tried to put some conservative credentials into a clear statement to Trump supporters that the election was not stolen but simply lost, after Trump kept tweeting today about how he had won in a landslide and it was being taken away from him.










						Trump openly condones supporters who violently stormed the Capitol, prompting Twitter to lock his account. (Published 2021)
					






					www.nytimes.com
				







> It was only hours into the melee, and after an explosive device was found at the Republican National Committee headquarters, that Mr. Trump released a message telling the mob to leave.
> 
> “You have to go home now,” he said in a video message filmed at the White House and posted on Twitter. “We have to have peace. We have to have law and order. We don’t want anyone hurt.” Still, the president ultimately offered encouragement to the mob, noting: “We love you. You’re very special,” and “I know how you feel.”
> 
> But many advisers around the president were worried that his message in the video was not forceful enough and that some of his supporters would interpret it as encouragement to continue fighting for him.
> 
> *Alyssa Farah, who resigned last month from her post as the White House communications director, tweeted a more direct message at the president’s supporters.
> 
> “Dear MAGA- I am one of you. Before I worked for @realDonaldTrump, I worked for @MarkMeadows & @Jim_Jordan & the @freedomcaucus,” she said, establishing her conservative bona fides. “I marched in the 2010 Tea Party rallies. I campaigned w/ Trump & voted for him. But I need you to hear me: the Election was NOT stolen. We lost.”*
> 
> Earlier in the day the president had also encouraged his supporters with an alternate message. “We will never concede,” Mr. Trump said at the rally.


----------



## SuperMatt

Coming face to face with the violence they fomented, some Republicans are walking away from the bogus challenge to Biden’s election.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2021/01/06/dc-protests-trump-rally-live-updates/#link-RD7C5RC2NBBABD5MNUKCTEP6T4


----------



## Scepticalscribe

SuperMatt said:


> So inciting an armed insurrection against the Capitol of the US is what it takes to have tweets removed and an account locked.




Yes.

But also - fear - on the part of the social media platforms, that if they don't act, someone else (i.e. a European Government, or the EU), less enamoured of, less constrained by, considerations of the First Amendment, will act to put manners on them.

I think that the EU - and several European Governments -  are positively itching, positively twitching - to put manners (and regulation, and oversight) on them.

This is a preemptive strike on the part of Twitter; If they didn't do this, they would have been hauled over the coals at parliamentary committee meetings - at the very least - at EU level, and, it is coming at national level, as well.


----------



## Zoidberg

Maybe I should put this in the humour thread.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346983640975224835/


----------



## SuperMatt

Sen. Ron Johnson, previously an objector to certifying the election, reportedly (according to PBS) says that attitudes are changing.


----------



## Renzatic

SuperMatt said:


> Sen. Ron Johnson, previously an objector to certifying the election, reportedly (according to PBS) says that attitudes are changing.




Geez, guys. Who would've thought that our actions would have dire consequences?


----------



## SuperMatt

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346958469073661953/


----------



## DT




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Just saw McConnells speech.  "They failed to obstruct Congress."  Was hoping he'd follow with "That's _my_ job."


----------



## leekohler2

These nazis, yes NAZIS, need to all be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law. They're on camera and can be identified.

I remember way back at my time on MR, people said I was crazy for saying the right wing was capable of this kind of thing. Who's crazy now?


----------



## SuperMatt

Josh Hawley STILL yapping about challenging the results... but in Pennsylvania, not Arizona? This guy needs to F off PERMANENTLY for continuing to challenge this after the violence. He is insisting on the myth that voter fraud is a problem. This guy should be censured just for the picture we saw today, but then he has the f-ing balls to act all high and mighty? Those protesters are people HE stoked and riled up. Shame on this traitor.


----------



## leekohler2

SuperMatt said:


> Josh Hawley STILL yapping about challenging the results... but in Pennsylvania, not Arizona? This guy needs to F off PERMANENTLY for continuing to challenge this after the violence. He is insisting on the myth that voter fraud is a problem. This guy should be censured just for the picture we saw today, but then he has the f-ing balls to act all high and mighty? Those protesters are people HE stoked and riled up. Shame on this traitor.



Agreed. He needs to be censured.


----------



## LIVEFRMNYC

This about sums it up. 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347004804619509760/


----------



## Clix Pix

Trump needs to be removed from office.  NOW.  Not two weeks from now on Inauguration Day, but RIGHT NOW.   He is guilty of sedition, of inciting a riot, of causing at least one death and heaven knows how many injuries.....  The man is incapable of governing a country, and as we have seen, has failed at doing so.   He should have been locked up a long time ago but was allowed to remain in office even as we all could see and hear that something is very, very wrong with him.


----------



## leekohler2

Clix Pix said:


> Trump needs to be removed from office.  NOW.  Not two weeks from now on Inauguration Day, but RIGHT NOW.   He is guilty of sedition, of inciting a riot, of causing at least one death and heaven knows how many injuries.....  The man is incapable of governing a country, and as we have seen, has failed at doing so.   He should have been locked up a long time ago but was allowed to remain in office even as we all could see and hear that something is very, very wrong with him.



Agreed, and it looks like that's a very real possibility.


----------



## leekohler2

Trump is a traitor. There is no doubt about that now:









						Trump ‘resisted sending in National Guard’ after rioters stormed the Capitol
					

Capitol Hill police overwhelmed by mob




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Thomas Veil

My daughter sent me this. I guess she found it on Facebook.








*
NOTHING HAPPENED TODAY.......

*​


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> My daughter sent me this. I guess she found it on Facebook.
> 
> View attachment 2452
> 
> View attachment 2451
> 
> *NOTHING HAPPENED TODAY.......
> 
> View attachment 2453*​



That is truly unbelievable. Smashing windows and breaking into the US Capitol is peaceful protesting? Just saw on TV reports that although the FBI let people walk away, they have photos and videos of pretty much everybody who entered and the FBI has up to a year to arrest them, and may take their time. (Perhaps waiting until Trump is gone?)


----------



## leekohler2

Oh boy, this one will be caught quickly and put in jail:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346990727386030081/

What an idiot. She gave her name and confessed to sedition.


----------



## SuperMatt

More on Hawley:









						Mitt Romney shoots a LOOK at Josh Hawley 👀 | Boing Boing
					

Sometimes silence really does speak louder than words. As Sen. Josh Hawley (R-MO) spoke about the violent insurrection he helped organize, Senator Mitt Romney (R-UT) shot dagger-eyes at him. It was…




					boingboing.net


----------



## Thomas Veil

https://www.cnn.com/politics/live-news/congress-electoral-college-vote-count-2021/h_262771c1d1953f893d18ce60df16d178
		




> Some Cabinet members holding preliminary talks about invoking 25th Amendment to remove Trump from office​






> From CNN's Jim Acosta
> Some Cabinet members are holding preliminary discussions about invoking the 25th Amendment to force President Trump’s removal from office, a GOP source said.






> The discussions are ongoing but it’s unclear if there will be enough Cabinet members to result in Trump’s removal.
> 
> The conversations have reached the Hill where some senators have been made aware of the discussions, the source said.



Please let this be true.


----------



## leekohler2

Thomas Veil said:


> https://www.cnn.com/politics/live-news/congress-electoral-college-vote-count-2021/h_262771c1d1953f893d18ce60df16d178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let this be true.



That should have happened a long time ago.


----------



## SuperMatt

If a 25th Amendment remedy is used, is anybody worried that more terrorists will attack other targets? This would feed right into their conspiracy theories that everybody is out to get him....


----------



## leekohler2

SuperMatt said:


> If a 25th Amendment remedy is used, is anybody worried that more terrorists will attack other targets? This would feed right into their conspiracy theories that everybody is out to get him....



They're going to do it anyway. Especially on the 20th. These people are delusional nazis. Get rid if his ass now before he can do any more damage.


----------



## ouimetnick

Where is cryin’ Septemberrain, Hurt Fan, LinuxCoolDude, Canadian AppleOC, etc at. All silent on the forum. Although 2 of them aren’t active anymore since their messiah lost.


----------



## SuperMatt

ouimetnick said:


> Where is cryin’ Septemberrain, Hurt Fan, LinuxCoolDude, Canadian AppleOC, etc at. All silent on the forum. Although 2 of them aren’t active anymore since their messiah lost.



Maybe they were at the Capitol?


----------



## SuperMatt

ouimetnick said:


> Where is cryin’ Septemberrain, Hurt Fan, LinuxCoolDude, Canadian AppleOC, etc at. All silent on the forum. Although 2 of them aren’t active anymore since their messiah lost.



LostNGone is defending Trump and saying he’s not responsible for the mob? WTF?


----------



## leekohler2

ouimetnick said:


> Where is cryin’ Septemberrain, Hurt Fan, LinuxCoolDude, Canadian AppleOC, etc at. All silent on the forum. Although 2 of them aren’t active anymore since their messiah lost.



What in the hell is LinuxCoolDude doing here? He's a straight up asshole. I've run into that POS on another forum.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Lindsey learns how to read a room

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347019238582661120/

Who's this guy?


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> If a 25th Amendment remedy is used, is anybody worried that more terrorists will attack other targets? This would feed right into their conspiracy theories that everybody is out to get him....




A sitting government cannot base decisions on whether a bunch of conspiracy theorists will spin more conspiracy theories depending on this that or another move made by that government.

If the president is declared temporarily unable to govern by the VP and his own cabinet under the 25th amendment, there are provisions for him to be reinstated and explanations of how to do that if he believes he has regained his capacity to govern.

If the 25A is invoked to remove Trump,  all that will be explained 24/7 on cable news and social media to anyone interested including conspiracy theorists,  to make of it what they will.

 Meanwhile the rest of the the USA and the world will not be wondering what Donald Trump is going to do next with his immense powers in his towering rage and decompensating grip, if any, on the reality of his impending loss of those powers.

To do anything but temporarily remove a president if he is incapable of governance puts the agency heads in impossible positions and invites ad hoc solutions with no one sure who's running the shop.  It is one of the reasons the amendment exists with its several different sections.


----------



## leekohler2

lizkat said:


> A sitting government cannot base decisions on whether a bunch of conspiracy theorists will spin more conspiracy theories depending on this that or another move made by that government.
> 
> If the president is declared temporarily unable to govern by the VP and his own cabinet under the 25th amendment, there are provisions for him to be reinstated and explanations of how to do that if he believes he has regained his capacity to govern.
> 
> If the 25A is invoked to remove Trump,  all that will be explained 24/7 on cable news and social media to anyone interested including conspiracy theorists,  to make of it what they will.
> 
> Meanwhile the rest of the the USA and the world will not be wondering what Donald Trump is going to do next with his immense powers in his towering rage and decompensating grip, if any, on the reality of his impending loss of those powers.
> 
> To do anything but temporarily remove a president if he is incapable of governance puts the agency heads in impossible positions and invites ad hoc solutions with no one sure who's running the shop.  It is one of the reasons the amendment exists with its several different sections.



Post of the year.


----------



## lizkat

And speaking of insanity.  Giuliani meant to phone a senator, phoned the wrong one and left a voicemail and the press has the audio.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347021060047335424/


----------



## leekohler2

lizkat said:


> And speaking of insanity.  Giuliani meant to phone a senator, phoned the wrong one and left a voicemail and the press has the audio.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347021060047335424/



Oh Rudy, you fucked up bigtime


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> And speaking of insanity.  Giuliani meant to phone a senator, phoned the wrong one and left a voicemail and the press has the audio.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347021060047335424/






He needs one of these... Jitterbug!


----------



## leekohler2

The rats are fleeing:









						Mass resignations from Trump administration follow president’s failure to stop Capitol violence
					

At least three White House aides resign in wake of riots




					www.google.com


----------



## lizkat

leekohler2 said:


> The rats are fleeing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass resignations from Trump administration follow president’s failure to stop Capitol violence
> 
> 
> At least three White House aides resign in wake of riots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com




Some agency heads are thinking about it too..    McConnell's wife might not want to have to weigh in on a 25A removal of her boss, ya think?   

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347006350295846916/


----------



## leekohler2

lizkat said:


> Some agency heads are thinking about it too..    McConnell's wife might not want to have to weigh in on a 25A removal of her boss, ya think?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347006350295846916/



Oh yeah, I think the 25th is gonna come into play


----------



## leekohler2

__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## lizkat

Apparently there has been some unhappiness in the House minority leader's office over his take on things earlier today.    The thing is, his take has shifted with the wind today, so no clue what that means.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346967025306898434/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347025764659576836/


----------



## leekohler2

And here we go:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346973451093991425/


----------



## lizkat

Well they are back to counting votes with Pence presiding....  they hit Georgia awhile back and there was an objection in the House but after the events of today the signature of a Senator (Loeffler) was withdrawn so the obejction is not entertained.   They have moved on..  picking up steam i rather think!

So we might have a president Pence by morning for awhile if the 25A thing happens,  but in the meantime he's still just a VP wearily but professionally slogging through his recited mantras over "regular in form and authentic" certificates of electoral votes.

I so like to think this will end soon without another round of debates and votes on objections.   They hit Michigan and Nevada and encountered objections unsupported by Senate signatures so moved on, thank God.  The problem will be Pennsylvania.. . and yeah here we go, Hawley signed and won't withdraw so the objection is entertained and the two houses have to separate to debate and vote and return later.   probably four hours later.  OK I'm going to bed.  G'night y'all.

PS the NYT is going to bed too!



> (Annie Karni, NYT correspondent)
> 
> As the House and Senate go back to debate, we here at the live chat are going to call it quits for the night. There are reports that the Senate will yield all of its two hours, but the House is likely to take its time. As Reid noted, if the lawmakers reconvene and there is a Senate objection to Wisconsin’s electoral votes, the certification could go all night. And the elusive moment of truth – when Pence confirms that Biden and Harris won the election – could come perhaps much later in the morning. Thank you for watching and reading, and follow along at nytimes.com for more coverage of today’s violence at the Capitol and the aftermath.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346991317893611521/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346972554737672192/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347058094564634624/


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/reporter-senate-evacuated/2021/01/06/3e7d5456-5061-11eb-83e3-322644d82356_story.html


----------



## MarkusL

ouimetnick said:


> Where is cryin’ Septemberrain, Hurt Fan, LinuxCoolDude, Canadian AppleOC, etc at. All silent on the forum. Although 2 of them aren’t active anymore since their messiah lost.



September is busy embroidering a "don't" on all her Blue Lives Matter paraphernalia.


----------



## Thomas Veil

leekohler2 said:


> Oh yeah, I think the 25th is gonna come into play



I’m watching _Morning Joe_, and you should hear the anger, the fury, in the voices of the hosts and their guests. There is a lot of talk among the political class about invoking the 25th or impeaching Trump again. There seems to be a lot of agreement that this president cannot go on, not even for another two weeks. It’s too dangerous.

I hope the momentum keeps up. This needs to happen.

T minus 13.


_(Edited to correct the number of days left till Trump is gone.)_


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347058094564634624/



From your link:


> We were not allowed to take the stairs, because the mob was on the floors below. So into the elevators and down to the basement we went, racing toward the Capitol Visitor Center. The CVC is a vast underground bunker of a structure that finally got built after 9/11. It cost roughly $700 million and has multiple secure rooms and blast-resistant doors.





> An officer, holding back two doors, ordered us to head toward the Russell Senate Office Building because the pro-Trump mob had also breached the CVC.


----------



## leekohler2

Thomas Veil said:


> From your link:



Arrest them all and put them in prison for life.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## leekohler2

theSeb said:


> So considering that many of the idiotic terrorists were wearing tops with "Civil war, jan 6 2021" can we formally consider this as "premeditated"?



Put the nazis in jail where they belong.


----------



## Renzatic

The most amazing thing is how quickly the narrative changed among the bobblehead crowd as the response to the storming of the Capitol Building took on a different timbre they expected. Within a few hours, it had gone from "real Americans sick of their voices being ignored by the leftist elite" to "ANTIFA false flag operation perpetrated by anti-American leftists to make real Americans and our lord and savior Donald J. Trump look bad."

How do you reason with people this detached from reality?


----------



## Gutwrench

This disgrace on the Hill is yet another example of lawless hysterics as we continue moving closer to a undeveloped nation.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> The most amazing thing is how quickly the narrative changed among the bobblehead crowd as the response to the storming of the Capitol Building took on a different timbre they expected. Within a few hours, it had gone from "real Americans sick of their voices being ignored by the leftist elite" to "ANTIFA false flag operation perpetrated by anti-American leftists to make real Americans and our lord and savior Donald J. Trump look bad."
> 
> How do you reason with people this detached from reality?



You start by electing a replacement for their leader. I think it will take some time but eventually these people will crawl back into the woodwork where it was once frowned upon to be so openly racist and fascist, hopefully we're seeing the final throes and we can start the rebuilding. The only question is whether or not Trump will make things worse before the 20th.


----------



## Renzatic

ericgtr12 said:


> You start by electing a replacement for their leader. I think it will take some time but eventually these people will crawl back into the woodwork where it was once frowned upon to be so openly racist and fascist, hopefully we're seeing the final throes and we can start the rebuilding. The only question is whether or not Trump will make things worse before the 20th.




That only helps us in the short term. If we don't take the necessary steps to address the problem that Trump's presence has foisted upon us, allowing him to go his merry way unscathed out of fear of making him a martyr of his own cause, his most fervent followers will look at him as a president in exile, and will continue to follow him long after he leaves the White House. It's highly likely he'll continue his rallies, be a regular talking head on OAN and Newsmax, probably have a few showings on Infowars, and he'll be spewing this same bullshit to them for the next 4 years at least.

Best case scenario: he develops a cult following that doesn't do anything more than stir up pointless arguments on Facebook and Twitter. He'll have his easy source to sell MAGA merchandise to, they'll fondly remember the one time they stood up to tyranny, and nothing much will come of it.

Worst care scenario: he becomes a far right firebrand inspiring a new generation of Timothy McVeighs to action.

So do we hope for the best, or assume the worst?


----------



## Arkitect

*The right’s new conspiracy theory: blame left for Capitol riot*

_"*Sarah Palin* made the same claim, telling Fox News host Martha MacCallum that* it was unclear who was instigating the riots.* “A lot of it is the antifa folks,” Palin said, citing “pictures” she had seen. Laura Ingraham, one of the channel’s primetime hosts, spent much of the hour of her show suggesting without evidence that the Trump protesters had been infiltrated by antifa."_

Consider my little mind boggled.

What the actual fuck?

It was _unclear_ who was instigating the riots?
How about this for a start?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346917022819524611/


Sometimes I really want to commit some GBH.
These people need more than just talking to.
They need a few slaps up the side of the head.
Hard.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.45

theSeb said:


> Some people have said time and time again that those sending warnings about the US slipping into fascism were just being paranoid and that we should humour Trump and his supporters and it will all go away. It hasn't gone away. We saw an (admittedly really poor) attempt at a coup yesterday. We have people in the media and some politicians trying to deny what happened or shift the blame. I don't think this is one of those situations where doing shrugging, white-washing and hoping for the best is going to work out.



I maintain my position, and I never use the word racism lightly:
Racism plays a huge role in these events. Trumpists thought they OWN the system and have the power to relitigate the election. And when that plan imploded and they felt a similar powerlessness impoverished communities of color experience, they did the same, but worse. They attempted a mentally challenged coup d'état. If they were black, this would have been a blood bath. 

This is more of a PR disaster than anything else. Hopefully, we as a nation will learn from this and nip this shit in the bud in the future.


----------



## Arkitect

theSeb said:


> Some people have said time and time again that those sending warnings about the US slipping into fascism were just being paranoid and that we should humour Trump and his supporters and it will all go away. It hasn't gone away. We saw an (admittedly really poor) attempt at a coup yesterday. We have people in the media and some politicians trying to deny what happened or shift the blame.* I don't think this is one of those situations where doing shrugging, white-washing and hoping for the best is going to work out.*



100% agree.

For the past 4 years they have seen zero consequences to their actions.

Sitting on the European side across the Atlantic I am increasingly puzzled by the supposed "checks and balances" of the US system.

What checks?
What balances?
From where I'm sitting there ain't none.

Here you have an unhinged individual doing and saying whatever he feels like, inciting his followers to riot… and… so what? *shrug*

Put them on trial. God knows you won't have to go and dig very deep for charges.

Throw them in jail.

Trump in an orange boiler suit and manacles. Him and his crooked coterie of lawyers. End of.

The time for appeasement is over. In fact, it was over a hell of a long time ago.


----------



## Renzatic

theSeb said:


> I don't think this is one of those situations where doing shrugging, white-washing and hoping for the best is going to work out.




I agree. Allowing Trump to walk away from this with nothing more than a few stern words thrown his way would imply his innocence in the matter, giving him implicit permission to carry on as he has been. Thing is, we have to accept that bringing him fully to task over everything he's done won't be an immediate end to the problem, since any action taken against him will justify a reaction from his base, who will believe he's being unfairly persecuted by a tyrannical state out for blood.

With Trump, we've created a monster we can't escape from. We're damned if we do, damned if we don't.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

,


----------



## lizkat

Thomas Veil said:


> I’m watching _Morning Joe_, and you should hear the anger, the fury, in the voices of the hosts and their guests. There is a lot of talk among the political class about invoking the 25th or impeaching Trump again. There seems to be a lot of agreement that this president cannot go on, not even for another two weeks. It’s too dangerous.
> 
> I hope the momentum keeps up. This needs to happen.
> 
> T minus 12.




It needs to happen but not because some TV show participants think so.   Trump needs to be removed because the VP and Trump's remaining cabinet heads agree it's necessary even if they might prefer impeachment and removal to a 25A process.  I can understand their reluctance to try an involuntary 25A removal for the first time when it would be for a psychiatric or neurological impairment at issue.

If those individuals don't think removing Trump from office is beyond necessary to crucially required at this point,  then they should be asked why not.   They should asked by the incoming majority leader of the US Senate,  the outgoing majority leader of the US Senate and the Speaker of the House.   As for what Kevin McCarthy (minority leader of the House) might think, we'd be best served by flipping a coin to indicate how he'd weigh in.  Maybe we could include the former Speaker of the House;  at least from the sidelines, Paul Ryan spoke clearly about the rule of law.

The respondents should be required to answer on record in public, now.  Just so we all know why each or any of them thinks this sitting president still capable of governance at this time under the USA's rule of law via the president's own sworn oath to uphold the Constitution and why they decline to deploy the 25A.

Then the House should go ahead and file and pass a second and simple impeachment of Trump and the House managers should walk it to the Senate and the new and former majority leaders of the 117th Senate should jointly urge a speedy trial on the article(s) of impeachment. 

If the Senate THIS TIME cannot manage to remove Trump from office for the two remaining weeks of his now clearly incompetent presidency,  the wording of the 25th Amendment makes it clear that involuntary removal does not have to be governed solely by decision of the sitting VP and sitting cabinet.  It has language to the effect of "or other body as appointed by Congress"  -- so let Congress decide if say a 2/3 majority vote in both houses is sufficient guarantee of protection of the people's interests in an involuntary temporary removal of a sitting president for incapacity to govern.  Same stipulations as in original language, i.e. prez can self-certify capable immediately but 4 days pass with acting prez in place, then the body that removed him can remove him again for 21 days with acting prez prevailing meanwhile. 

In this case by then Biden's inauguration would have occurred.

  Let Congress then figure out what they'd do if the necessity for their new law stipulating "other body" capable of a 25A involuntary removal had occurred earlier in a sitting president's term.   It's entirely possible the 25A should be amended to better represent all the people's interests as a fallback when a cabinet and VP may for whatever reason prove incapable of making an apparently necessary decision.   Amendment of an amendment is a lengthy process (and that's ok too).   The people are unfortunately not in a situation right now anyway where it's clear to "most Americans" how any amendment to the 25A should read.


----------



## SuperMatt

Will the rioters/terrorists be punished?

Some bragged publicly about their crime; we cannot allow them to go unpunished:








						West Virginia Lawmaker Among Those Who Stormed U.S. Capitol (Published 2021)
					

The lawmaker, Derrick Evans, posted a video showing himself in the crowd rushing into the building.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Legal experts say sedition would be easy to prosecute; this fits the textbook definition:








						US Capitol building breach 'almost textbook' sedition, legal expert says
					

Seditious conspiracy is a federal charge punishable by up to 20 years in prison, and law experts believe the charge fits when it comes to Capitol rioters.



					www.freep.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

Arkitect said:


> These people need more than just talking to.
> They need a few slaps up the side of the head.
> Hard.



With a wet sandbag.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## DT

My god, the stumbling, fumbling at the other place over this, BUT BUT BUT ...

That hawkeye user can eat a bag of dicks too, they always pop in with this air of superiority, and even worse, want to buddy up in the general community area.


----------



## Arkitect

Indeed.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346959147837788160/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Arkitect said:


> *The right’s new conspiracy theory: blame left for Capitol riot*
> 
> _"*Sarah Palin* made the same claim, telling Fox News host Martha MacCallum that* it was unclear who was instigating the riots.* “A lot of it is the antifa folks,” Palin said, citing “pictures” she had seen. Laura Ingraham, one of the channel’s primetime hosts, spent much of the hour of her show suggesting without evidence that the Trump protesters had been infiltrated by antifa."_
> 
> Consider my little mind boggled.
> 
> What the actual fuck?
> 
> It was _unclear_ who was instigating the riots?
> How about this for a start?
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346917022819524611/
> 
> 
> Sometimes I really want to commit some GBH.
> These people need more than just talking to.
> They need a few slaps up the side of the head.
> Hard.



I know it's a myth that Palin claimed she could see Alaska from her home.

I think it's another myth that Palin could   ANTIFA from her home in pictures.

From the same crowd that had jack shit to say when it was known by federal authorities that white supremacists were infiltrating BLM protests in the hopes of starting riots to kick off a race war. 

STFU


----------



## SuperMatt

Arkitect said:


> *The right’s new conspiracy theory: blame left for Capitol riot*
> 
> _"*Sarah Palin* made the same claim, telling Fox News host Martha MacCallum that* it was unclear who was instigating the riots.* “A lot of it is the antifa folks,” Palin said, citing “pictures” she had seen. Laura Ingraham, one of the channel’s primetime hosts, spent much of the hour of her show suggesting without evidence that the Trump protesters had been infiltrated by antifa."_
> 
> Consider my little mind boggled.
> 
> What the actual fuck?
> 
> It was _unclear_ who was instigating the riots?
> How about this for a start?
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346917022819524611/
> 
> 
> Sometimes I really want to commit some GBH.
> These people need more than just talking to.
> They need a few slaps up the side of the head.
> Hard.



A debunking of the lies blaming “Antifa” for the Capitol breach:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347055062284120064/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Now Africa is making fun of us asking who lives in a shit hole country now and considering sanctions and cutting off trade due to our unstable government.  

Of course this is being said in good fun and I have to tip my hat to them for it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Shadow puppet posted this in PRSI, which I think best sums up the hypocritical reach to project blame on anyone else but...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347218920793661447/


----------



## lizkat

It's disappointing that any right leaning media are focused on "alternate facts" about the storming of the Capitol by a Trump-incited mob.   You'd think there would be a limit to their perversion of a national interest in fact based reporting.

Yes of course there can be infiltrators, there usually are a few in any protest of size that turns violent.  Anarchists can be of no particular political stripe.  They are about using chaos to raise uncertainty and distrust, so outcomes like busted heads or broken plate glass windows are just background music, doesn't matter to them if cops or civilians end up dead and it doesn't matter to them which "side" anyone is on.  Violence breaking out is in itself mission accomplished.

But that is not the point of what happened when a Trump-incited mob stormed the Capitol yesterday. Yeah he incited it.  It doesn't matter if infiltrators figured on making hay out of it.  The point was that Trump incited it, that it happened, that he was even reluctant to interfere with its rollout when it happened and that his fucking tweets afterwards were so halfhearted about not condoning violence and still so wholehearted about his delusion of having won an election that he lost.     For once Twitter not only marked out his tweets as violations of policy but suspended his account for 12 hours, an overdue first if you ask me.

Why are the right leaning media not reporting some of what mainstream media was reporting even in real time during the lockdowns of the invaded buildings, since some of those reporters were swept up in the maelstrom?  The conservative outlets' negligence in not presenting more of American history as it has happened is pretty astounding.

Among those who invaded the Capitol building for instance was a newly elected state representative of the West Virginia legislature.  He actually documented his participation... and when later confronted by the state's house delegates administrator,  said he was just there as a member of independent media.   Yeah.   These are the patriots some constituents have chosen to elect these days in the USA.   Whether the  particular constituents approve of how that particular state legislator behaved yesterday remains to be seen.  It's possible they do approve, but if so then it's down to the Trump and his enabling media outlets parading Trump's ongoing and false allegations about the 2020 elections.

Why are conservative outlets not rejecting Trump's ambivalent remark (after Biden's election was  formally certified in Congress in the wee hours this morning)  that while he would see to an orderly transition, he still totally disagreed with the outcome of the election.   So what?   Lots of us "disagreed" with the outcome of Trump's election but we accepted his victory and hoped his presidency would be a success for all Americans.  It wasn't exactly that, was it... on balance... but that's how it goes sometimes. Elections are won or lost but we go on together and keep arguing if we don't agree.   Same thing this time around, only with so much more fucking drama and damage this time to our sense of what it means to be an American.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Back when the term deplorables was coined my imagination came up with a version of what those people would probably look like. After seeing all the pictures of this mob in the capital building I have to say my imagination was spot on.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> Shadow puppet posted this in PRSI, which I think best sums up the hypocritical reach to project blame on anyone else but...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347218920793661447/




This reminds me of when it was being said that BLM protests were infiltrated by extremists and to my knowledge the only individuals who were positively identified as extremists were right wing extremists. Similarly I also believe the only voter fraud that was proven were Trump voters.

I’ve lost track of how many times the right has been the textbook definition of he who smelt it dealt it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

All I know is there some sweet irony that Kamala Harris will be VP that cons were screaming was too tough on crime, while there is a 45 executive order about 10 years of prison time for protesting / vandalizing / destroys gov't property, is some sweet irony.

I'm sure the image of a PoC leading the charge to arrest & imprison White protestors _patriots_ will go over really well.

In the end, proven to be the 'deplorables' they cried they weren't.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

Meanwhile no one is running the store.    WH Counsel Pat Cipollone reportedly told staffers to stay away from Trump, ostensibly to avoid entanglement in possible legal difficulties re what is a coup attempt, for instance.   Legally unless Pence wishes to get on board a 25A removal effort, he's limited to breaking ties in a Senate his party will no longer control as soon as Georgia certifies the elections of Warnock and Ossoff (presumably inside of a few days)  which is another interesting spin off of a lengthy transition period and the coincidence of a couple of runoff races for the US Senate.   But we all know there is no such thing as a vacuum of power.  Someone steps up even if remaining behind a curtain.   It's probably not Mikey, or not quite yet anyway.   Time to decide, man.









						“They’re Being Told to Stay Away From Trump”: After a Day of Violence and 25th Amendment Chatter, Trump’s Allies Are Jumping Ship
					

White House Counsel Pat Cipollone is reportedly warning West Wing staffers to avoid Trump for legal reasons, and even Stephen Miller thought Wednesday was atrocious. Will Mike Pence bring out the big guns?




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## SuperMatt

Listening to experts such as https://twitter.com/AfricanaCarr and https://twitter.com/ItsNeeTay talk about the fact that systemic racism is the root cause of this. When the radio broadcast is archived tomorrow, I will post it.

As a DC resident, I couldn’t get any work done yesterday because terrorists have taken over my town and the President seems to have ordered the DHS to let them get away with it. I cannot feel peace until Jan 20, and if Biden doesn’t aggressively pursue every last one of the perpetrators, I will not be very supportive of him going forward.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Listening to experts such as https://twitter.com/AfricanaCarr and https://twitter.com/ItsNeeTay talk about the fact that systemic racism is the root cause of this. When the radio broadcast is archived tomorrow, I will post it.
> 
> As a DC resident, I couldn’t get any work done yesterday because terrorists have taken over my town and the President seems to have ordered the DHS to let them get away with it. I cannot feel peace until Jan 20, and if Biden doesn’t aggressively pursue every last one of the perpetrators, I will not be very supportive of him going forward.




The FBI wants input from events of yesterday and related docu.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347175086432907272/


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> The FBI wants input from events of yesterday and related docu.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347175086432907272/



Many of these people bragged about this on social media. They should be quite easy to find. They could also get pictures of every terrorist and put them on the no-fly list. They flew into DC and probably will be flying home shortly. Or are only Muslims allowed to be on that list?


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> Listening to experts such as https://twitter.com/AfricanaCarr and https://twitter.com/ItsNeeTay talk about the fact that systemic racism is the root cause of this. When the radio broadcast is archived tomorrow, I will post it.
> 
> As a DC resident, I couldn’t get any work done yesterday because terrorists have taken over my town and the President seems to have ordered the DHS to let them get away with it. I cannot feel peace until Jan 20, and if Biden doesn’t aggressively pursue every last one of the perpetrators, I will not be very supportive of him going forward.




At this point fuck Trump, his family, his political enablers, and his supporters and whatever hypothetical threat they may pose. We’ve pathetically coward to them for way too long. Does anybody actually think that after yesterday a good percentage of them are going “OK, that was enough I guess. We should let it go.”? Those who did flip their opinion after yesterday, and only because of yesterday, weren’t there yesterday, physically or in spirit. Those who were will continue with their bullshit regardless of if we let Trump slide or not. A majority of the country (and world) is appalled by what happened yesterday and there’s no “calm down and stop overreacting” response to it.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> Many of these people bragged about this on social media. They should be quite easy to find. They could also get pictures of every terrorist and put them on the no-fly list. They flew into DC and probably will be flying home shortly. Or are only Muslims allowed to be on that list?




I saw a headline earlier saying the airline industry wants these people banned from flying.  They do clearly pose a threat to any reasonable person.  They're probably not going to blow up a plane or highjack it, but no doubt will attempt to stir shit up.


----------



## SuperMatt

theSeb said:


> This makes me so sad and angry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Jones: 'You just sent the best message or the worst to a whole generation' | CNN
> 
> 
> Van Jones discusses the riot at the US Capitol and what message the police reaction sends to young people about racial disparity in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com



Every single person that breached the Capitol needs to do jail time, period. A message needs to be sent that this is totally unacceptable. Letting any of them off sends a message to the rest of the terrorists.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I saw a headline earlier saying the airline industry wants these people banned from flying.  They do clearly pose a threat to any reasonable person.  They're probably not going to blow up a plane or highjack it, but no doubt will attempt to stir shit up.



I think they would blow up a plane. If they are nuts enough to wear civil war shirts and break into the Capitol, then they are capable of anything. They are officially radicalized and need to spend a long time behind bars.


----------



## Zoidberg

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I saw a headline earlier saying the airline industry wants these people banned from flying.  They do clearly pose a threat to any reasonable person.  They're probably not going to blow up a plane or highjack it, but no doubt will attempt to stir shit up.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> A majority of the country (and world) is appalled by what happened yesterday and there’s no “calm down and stop overreacting” response to it.




Right and there's no one currently in power reassuring us that this jackass Trump can't just do whatever he wants, until and unless the VP and cabinet and/or Congress FIX THAT SITUATION.

So as far as we know at this moment, Trump is still the sitting president of the USA, endowed with monumental powers and privileges including special treatment for himself and his family, for instance, in the event of an attack on him or the nation. And he has access to our intel and our nuke codes and god knows what else.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347004068229644292/


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

theSeb said:


> Even Boris has managed to grow a pair this afternoon.
> ----
> 
> British Prime Minister Boris Johnson has said President Trump was "completely wrong" to encourage a mob of protesters to storm the Capitol building in DC."
> 
> "In so far as he encouraged people to go to Congress, and in so far as the President has consistently cast doubt on the outcome of a free and fair election, I believe that to be completely wrong," Boris Johnson said in a press conference.
> "I unreservedly condemn encouraging people to behave in the disgraceful way they did in the Capitol."





Nah, if he had a pair he'd have picked up the phone and said WTF man resign already you're a disgrace to the club.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

__





						If There Are No Consequences, This Is the Beginning of the End for the American Republic
					

The insurrection at the United States Capitol on Wednesday will be the first act, not the last.




					www.esquire.com
				




Good read.


----------



## Gutwrench

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Now Africa is making fun of us asking who lives in a shit hole country now and considering sanctions and cutting off trade due to our unstable government.
> 
> Of course this is being said in good fun and I have to tip my hat to them for it.



Of course not all shit holes are equal but that’s pretty darned funny.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If There Are No Consequences, This Is the Beginning of the End for the American Republic
> 
> 
> The insurrection at the United States Capitol on Wednesday will be the first act, not the last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.esquire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good read.




It is a good read...  among other things for pointing out that even if there are some expected "consequences" along lines of arrests for proven participation in the storming of the Capitol,  stuff like that does not deal sufficiently with what underwrote the events of yesterday.   The place is full of traitors and a lot of them are sitting members of Congress.


----------



## lizkat

In terms of shoring up a clearly unstable government of the present tense,  this scoop from a WaPo reporter who covers Trump and Congress:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347244142284447744/



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/01/07/congress-election-biden-capitol-live-updates/#link-KLCW6DKSTZCJRNLLRG75K5ANKQ
		




> Sen. Mike Lee (R-Utah) and three other senators have been making private phone calls to White House national security adviser Robert O’Brien and White House counsel Pat Cipollone to stay in their posts through Jan. 20, according to an official familiar with the effort. The names of the other three weren’t immediately available.
> 
> The reasoning from Lee and the senators is that despite Trump’s behavior Wednesday, there needs to be “strong leadership” remaining at the White House in the final days of the Trump presidency, said the official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss a sensitive issue.
> 
> Sen. Joe Manchin III (D-W.Va.) also issued a statement Thursday afternoon urging Trump administration officials to remain in their posts until Biden’s swearing-in for the sake of the republic.
> 
> “No matter what course of action is taken against President Trump in 13 days, Joe Biden will be sworn in as President of the United States,” Manchin said. “Until then, I urge the good men and women honorably serving at all levels of the federal government to please stay at their post for the protection of our democracy. The actions of a rogue President will not and should not reflect on you. Instead, your patriotism and commitment to the greater good of our country will be reaffirmed.”





Meanwhile Elaine Chao (McConnell's wife) confirmed her decision to resign as Trump's Secretary of Transportation. Presumably there is no appetite on McConnell's part that his wife end up involved in a 25A removal of Trump if it comes to that.  From the same WaPo piece:



> She [Secretary Chao] told others of her decision early Thursday afternoon, according to two individuals familiar with her plans who spoke on the condition of anonymity to disclose the matter.
> 
> “Yesterday, our country experienced a traumatic and entirely avoidable event as supporters of the President stormed the Capitol building following a rally he addressed. As I’m sure is the case with many of you, it has deeply troubled me in a way that I simply cannot set aside,” Chao wrote in a draft email to the entire staff.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If There Are No Consequences, This Is the Beginning of the End for the American Republic
> 
> 
> The insurrection at the United States Capitol on Wednesday will be the first act, not the last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.esquire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good read.



Great article - pulled no punches!


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## SuperMatt

DC Police already getting serious about arresting people if the Capitol cops and FBI don’t care enough:



			https://mpdc.dc.gov/sites/default/files/dc/sites/mpdc/publication/attachments/POIs%20of%20Interest_1.7.21.pdf
		


Plus, you could get $1000 for identifying one of them!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If There Are No Consequences, This Is the Beginning of the End for the American Republic
> 
> 
> The insurrection at the United States Capitol on Wednesday will be the first act, not the last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.esquire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good read.



An excellent read.


theSeb said:


> Trump pressured Pence to engineer a coup, then put the vice president in danger, source says
> 
> 
> Congress affirmed President-elect Joe Biden's victory after a day of riots incited by President Trump. Follow here for the latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com



Not surprising.  

Mr Trump doesn't do decency, integrity, compassion, sympathy or loyalty.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Mr Trump doesn't do decency, integrity, compassion, sympathy or loyalty.




Yeah... or his day job either... including norms he's never bothered with and isn't bothering with now.









						After Delays and Tumult, Trump Tells Political Appointees to Submit Resignations (Published 2021)
					

Until Thursday, the White House had still not told its political appointees to step down, a routine request to smooth presidential transitions that usually happens within weeks of an election.




					www.nytimes.com
				






> The White House has so far declined to ask for the resignations of its ambassadors and other political appointees, potentially delaying a turnover of the government’s most senior officials and risking more chaos across the federal work force in President Trump’s final days in office.
> 
> Mr. Trump’s monthslong defiance to issue an order for those letters of resignation — which has been a routine proceeding in past administrations — is another snub of presidential decorum that broadcasts the depths of division inside the United States.







> The delay has irritated some foreign allies who want to plan for Mr. Biden’s policies but are awaiting the departure of Mr. Trump’s ambassadors so that career diplomats at American embassies are not put in the position of being insubordinate to their bosses. More broadly, and without a clear directive to leave, officials said, some political appointees may burrow into the federal bureaucracy until they are forced out by Mr. Biden.
> 
> When the Clinton and then the Bush administrations left office, there also were concerns about political appointees staying on, often transferring to permanent civil service positions. But people familiar with Mr. Biden’s transition plans said Mr. Trump’s refusal to formally tell his Cabinet secretaries, ambassadors and other senior policy advisers to leave before the Jan. 20 inauguration has created anxiety and a high level of confusion across the federal work force.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## SuperMatt

theSeb said:


> I can identify 3 of them easily thanks to an earlier cnn article. That’s enough for a new mini and new monitor



Call or text the DC cops!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Yeah... or his day job either... including norms he's never bothered with and isn't bothering with now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Delays and Tumult, Trump Tells Political Appointees to Submit Resignations (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Until Thursday, the White House had still not told its political appointees to step down, a routine request to smooth presidential transitions that usually happens within weeks of an election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com




What a horrible human being, a reckless, irresponsible, contemptible, disgusting human wrecking ball.  

A moral monster.

"A basket of Deplorables" deosn't even begin to describe this awful mob and their disgraceful and disgusting and unprincipled enablers.


----------



## Yoused

Arkitect said:


> Indeed.
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346959147837788160/



Where? I will tell you. There opening the fucking doors to let the seditionists into the capitol building, and then fucking taking selfies with the seditionists once inside.

This is what "defund the police" is about: _*favoritism*_.


----------



## Thomas Veil

lizkat said:


> In terms of shoring up a clearly unstable government of the present tense,  this scoop from a WaPo reporter who covers Trump and Congress:
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347244142284447744/




And isn't is an embarrassing shame for the United States that they're being asked to stay on because we need someone there to *babysit* this idiot?


----------



## Renzatic

Yoused said:


> Where? I will tell you. There opening the fucking doors to let the seditionists into the capitol building, and then fucking taking selfies with the seditionists once inside.




Once again, I'll state that I'm loathe to play the race card, but the differences in application of force here are really hard to justify. Yeah, the BLM marches drew, MUCH larger, crowds, but the most they were doing were throwing rocks at windows, and setting cars on fire in DC. I can understand the heavy police presence there, but when contrasted against what we saw yesterday, a mob of people storming the building that represents the heart of our republic, where the next three people in line of succession to the presidency are currently occupying, well, you'd expect to see more of a response than what we got.

Even ignoring the potential racial implications, the lack of security surrounding some of the most important people in the country is shockingly inept.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Thomas Veil

So I'm driving home, and I have the car radio on for ten minutes. I masochistically decide to see what Rush Limbaugh has to say about yesterday's fiasco. Maybe _even he_ will be disconcerted by the insanity that transpired 24 hours ago.

The first thing I hear is some absolutely bonkers commercial about Things They Don't Want You To Know, which I gather is some kind of podcast on an iHeart Radio app? It's about flying saucers, conspiracies and other such rubbish. (Helpful hint: they recommend if you find a GPS unit on your car, you put it on someone else's.)   Oh yeah, absolutely crazy stuff.

Then comes a caller, some woman with a loud screechy voice who rambles on and on about how Trump was heaven-sent and how terrible it is that "they" _(insert evil music sting here )_ "got" to everyone--the lower court judges, the state election officials, the FBI, the CIA, even the Supreme Court--in this here effort to take down the _finest_ president God ever gave this great country!

(Okay. By this time I need a drink--but I'm still driving.)

And then, to my surprise (though I guess it shouldn't be), while Rush doesn't outright put his imprimatur on all of this woman's bat shit, he does say that news coverage of yesterday's coup attempt is being coordinated by all the evil MSM _(Mwah-ha-ha!)_ to make Trump look as bad as possible, and that this has been going on for four years, and this is finally the culmination of their effort to make sure that Trump can never get back into office.

A-ha! So what happened yesterday is the _media's_ fault!

_(Slaps head) _Of _course! _Why haven't I seen this before??


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

The Trump supporter woman killed yesterday by police was a veteran. So there’s a real conundrum for Trump’s Republican Guard. She fought for freedom and then got killed by somebody protecting our freedom. Who to blame? But socialists!? Political correctness? People who don’t wear trucker hats to weddings?


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## fooferdoggie

here are the pics of the "antifa" members

crap I cant link directly but on Instagram they have a lot of pics to help identity the so called trump haters 
/homegrownterrorists/


----------



## SuperMatt

theSeb said:


> anyone shocked or surprised ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has told aides he wants to pardon himself, reports claim — The Independent
> 
> 
> Calls for president to be removed from office grow as report says he fears probes from incoming administration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news



Mike Pence should tell him he cannot pardon himself, but if he resigns, Mike will pardon him. Then, when Mike takes over, he changes his mind. Trump in handcuffs!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

fooferdoggie said:


> here are the pics of the "antifa" members
> 
> crap I cant link directly but on Instagram they have a lot of pics to help identity the so called trump haters
> /homegrownterrorists/




I want to say on the record that there appears to be a concerning lack of diversity in that group.  But I’m sure that’s just an oversight that they haven’t had time to address yet. They seem like a real inclusive group of folks.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Thomas Veil

theSeb said:


> Lock him up.



*That* is the new motto of the left wing.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Renzatic

theSeb said:


> Lock her up as well. Look at this piece of bottom feeding pond scum
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347288717447323651/




Hey! My representative! Nice!


----------



## SuperMatt

Renzatic said:


> Hey! My representative! Nice!



Makes me feel slightly better about not getting a representative in Congress when I see that one


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> *That* is the new motto of the left wing.



But, change it to "them". _All of them_.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> Hey! My representative! Nice!




My condolences. Hope you sign up to phonebank and address postcards next time around.  Or maybe just help her decide to resign by asking her to justify each and every one of her votes for the next two years.


----------



## leekohler2

theSeb said:


> Lock her up as well. Look at this piece of bottom feeding pond scum
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347288717447323651/
> 
> warning; do not read the replies. It will make you lose faith in humanity.



Actually, check the replies now. You might feel better.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> My condolences. Hope you sign up to phonebank and address postcards next time around.  Or maybe just help her decide to resign by asking her to justify each and every one of her votes for the next two years.




I do that, she might end up trying to kill me. The woman is insane.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> I do that, she might end up trying to kill me. The woman is insane.




Just signing up to run as an R under this version of the GOP means she's insane.   Her party's trying to kill us all off.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> Hey! My representative! Nice!




Lucky, lucky you.

I suspect that this means that you may need to become more proactive in ensuring that she is not returned to Congress in the next election, or - perhaps - the one after that.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Lucky, lucky you.
> 
> I suspect that this means that you may need to become more proactive in ensuring that she is not returned to Congress in the next election, or - perhaps - the one after that.




May as well ask me to part the Atlantic ocean. I live in a heavily, heavily red district.


----------



## Thomas Veil

This is as good a place to put this as any.

I actually watched him for an hour this morning, but after I left for work he must have built up a real mad-on!









						Joe Scarborough rants against Capitol Hill rioters - CNN Video
					

Joe Scarborough, former Congressman and MSNBC host, went on a nearly 8-minute long rant against Capitol Hill rioters, police and the President during his "Morning Joe" show.




					www.cnn.com
				



If anything deserved an on-air F bomb, yesterday sure did!


----------



## Renzatic

theSeb said:


> She’s the qanon believer, if I recall correctly.




Yup. She's taken a slight step back from Q publicly, though she tends to reference some of their conspiracies obliquely.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

theSeb said:


> anyone shocked or surprised ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has told aides he wants to pardon himself, reports claim — The Independent
> 
> 
> Calls for president to be removed from office grow as report says he fears probes from incoming administration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news




Whether a President can pardon themself or preemptively pardon people before they’ve been charged with anything is a possible gray area? Are you fucking kidding me?  So much for the genius of the founding fathers.


----------



## Renzatic

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Whether a President can pardon themself or preemptively pardon people before they’ve been charged with anything is a possible gray area? Are you fucking kidding me?  So much for the genius of the founding fathers.




I fail to see how a self-pardon would stand up to scrutiny, given that it's something of an obvious conflict of interests. No one wants to set a precedent that would allow an acting president to openly defy the law, knowing they can keep themselves out of jail with nothing more than a wave of a pen.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Renzatic

theSeb said:


> Lots of things in the last 4 years should have not stood up to scrutiny and, yet, here we are 24 hours after the dumbest coup attempt in history




This is true.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> Nah, if he had a pair he'd have picked up the phone and said WTF man resign already you're a disgrace to the club.




Come on, he’s British. At best he could call Trump and say “Mr. President, I find your behavior towards your citizenry quite disagreeable, some might say agitating.  I respectfully request you consider behavior more fitting your station.” and even then there would probably be a mob who throws him into the River Thames weighted down by stones for language and an outburst unbecoming for an elected official.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Come on, he’s British. At best he could call Trump and say “Mr. President, I find your behavior towards your citizenry quite disagreeable, some might say agitating.  I respectfully request you consider behavior more fitting your station.” and even then there would probably be a mob who throws him into the River Thames weighted down by stones for language and an outburst unbecoming for an elected official.




Oh right I forgot Boris is not cut out of same cloth as former PM "Call me Tony" Blair....


----------



## JayMysteri0

despondentdiver said:


>



Only thing missing from that cartoon was the guy's dark sunglasses & cane.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## leekohler2

It’s starting. Traitors going to jail:









						Chicago-area CEO and suburban tattoo artist among those arrested at Capitol
					

Bradley Rukstales, 52, of Inverness was arrested by the Capitol police and David Fitzgerald, 48, of Roselle was arrested by the Washington Metropolitan police.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## SuperMatt

leekohler2 said:


> It’s starting. Traitors going to jail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago-area CEO and suburban tattoo artist among those arrested at Capitol
> 
> 
> Bradley Rukstales, 52, of Inverness was arrested by the Capitol police and David Fitzgerald, 48, of Roselle was arrested by the Washington Metropolitan police.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chicago.suntimes.com



Hope they don’t give the names to Trump. He might pardon before he leaves office.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Whether a President can pardon themself or preemptively pardon people before they’ve been charged with anything is a possible gray area? Are you fucking kidding me?  So much for the genius of the founding fathers.




Well we must forgive the founding fathers on that score, probably.   They had visions for the future and some sobering experience of past tyrannical governments,  but not yet the benefit of others' imagination via truly dystopian fiction, which didn't come along until the latter part of the 19th century.

And in their very endeavors (although wary of tyranny),  the framers of the constitution were fundamentally somewhat optimistic in outlook overall, just by virtue of attempting to build a constitution that would safeguard freedom of the people to consent to their representation in government and to continue doing so over time.

I think they feared populism taking us down a wrong road but I also think they never imagined the people voting for a man who was so transparently and malevolently narcissistic.  And they surely did not entertain the idea of a woman running for president, nor how much vigor a group of wealthy right wing people in the USA would be willing to sink into disparaging a woman they had feared for 40 years might one day try for that highest elective office.

So to me it took confluence of a lot of different trends and circumstances to land us at 2016 facing a choice of Hillary Clinton or Donald Trump.

What I never anticipated and I'm sure neither did the founders that a guy like Trump could fool a lot of people twice.  He's a guy who was hell bent on becoming president for life, no joke, and all to protect his and his family's grfiting.

We're fortunate that Biden prevailed, but we're not out of the woods regarding influence of Trump and some of his family.  It will be instructive to see who outside their immediate circle tries to keep the Trump name alive in politics and for what surely selfish purpose.   These guys like Cruz and Hawley for instance, just want to scarf up Trump's base for their own aims.  I think it the job of the American people now to serve notice that the Trump brand is of no value as of yesterday.

I did see a few tweets today sort of echoing Graham's "it was fun but nah I'm out now after this".    Not enough though,


----------



## DT

This is one of the casualties from Wednesday ...







Yeah, I guess he's a badass as long as you don't bring a stick of butter to the fight ...


----------



## Thomas Veil

theSeb said:


> ...the dumbest coup attempt in history




Which brings up some food for thought.

The ringleader of this mob, Donald J. Trump, is so feral and self-absorbed that his every action is impulsive and uncomplicated. He did all this not through some complex, impenetrable Machiavellian plan, but through the continual repetition of lies and by surrounding himself with sycophants.

And that begs the question, what about the next guy who tries something like this? A guy who is not a lame-brain but a devious plotter and planner. Who could coordinate an insurrection on the downlow. Who is smart enough to place his fifth columnists in key places, in positions so as to be able to designate a specific time for the overthrow of the government, a specific day and time in which counterbalancing forces (such as other agencies) find themselves locked out of their computer and communication systems. Who will have a go code just waiting for the day to be given. Who may even, god forbid, find a way to surreptitiously remove any "obstacles" in his way...including human ones.

Basically, an American version of Vladimir Putin.

I know that sounds something like _Designated Survivor_, but as we're all too aware these days, apocalyptic fiction, even political fiction, isn't as far-fetched as it used to be.

So far, believe it or not, we've been lucky. For a would-be strongman dictator, we drew an imbecile. Next time, it might be "American Vlad".


----------



## lizkat

Thomas Veil said:


> Which brings up some food for thought.
> 
> The ringleader of this mob, Donald J. Trump, is so feral and self-absorbed that his every action is impulsive and uncomplicated. He did all this not through some complex, impenetrable Machiavellian plan, but through the continual repetition of lies and by surrounding himself with sycophants.
> 
> And that begs the question, what about the next guy who tries something like this? A guy who is not a lame-brain but a devious plotter and planner. Who could coordinate an insurrection on the downlow. Who is smart enough to place his fifth columnists in key places, in positions so as to be able to designate a specific time for the overthrow of the government, a specific day and time in which counterbalancing forces (such as other agencies) find themselves locked out of their computer and communication systems. Who will have a go code just waiting for the day to be given. Who may even, god forbid, find a way to surreptitiously remove any "obstacles" in his way...including human ones.
> 
> Basically, an American version of Vladimir Putinn
> 
> I know that sounds something like _Designated Survivor_, but as we're all too aware these days, apocalyptic fiction, even political fiction, isn't as far-fetched as it used to be.
> 
> So far, believe it or not, we've been lucky. For a would-be strongman dictator, we drew an imbecile. Next time, it might be "American Vlad".




Some of Trump's help was not as imbecilic, lazy or unfocused as the boss. 

So we're not really sure what we have now in the way of 5th columns.. even if the more usual way the Trump administration operated was to put it out there and say "yeah this, and get over it."


----------



## DT

Thomas Veil said:


> So far, believe it or not, we've been lucky. For a would-be strongman dictator, we drew an imbecile. Next time, it might be "American Vlad".




It would be so easy to manipulate these imbeciles.  A little talk of the bible, going back to "old school values",  tough guy posturing,  calling out the elites - yeah, it's scary that ~70M people willingly lined up to buy snake oil ...


----------



## JayMysteri0

*FUCK NO!!*

This is shameless.

When some aren't busy trying to make this equivalence to BLM, others are trying to make this similar to what BLM was fighting.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347215293593088000/

When they aren't creatively bankrupt stealing others works, they obsessed with putting salt to wounds.


----------



## User.45

Single video summary of yesterday's Hiccoup:

"I never thought I'd get maced for storming the Capitol to start a revolution!" from
      LeopardsAteMyFace


----------



## Thomas Veil




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> This is one of the casualties from Wednesday ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483
> 
> 
> Yeah, I guess he's a badass as long as you don't bring a stick of butter to the fight ...




And what is this "medical emergency" shit?  3 of the 4 people who died there died from a "medical emergency".  Were they diabetic and forgot to put Gatorade in their tactical lunch sack?  Did they have peanut allergies and the police used usually non lethal peanut bullets?  Did they take a shot of bleach and algae remover instead of wearing a mask to help prevent getting covid during the siege?  Did they go into septic shock from consuming so much of Trump's bullshit?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

P_X said:


> Single video summary of yesterday's Hiccoup:
> 
> "I never thought I'd get maced for storming the Capitol to start a revolution!" from
> LeopardsAteMyFace




I hope she didn't get maced in the back 7 times because then she'll never get any justice.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> *FUCK NO!!*
> 
> This is shameless.
> 
> When some aren't busy trying to make this equivalence to BLM, others are trying to make this similar to what BLM was fighting.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347215293593088000/
> 
> When they aren't creatively bankrupt stealing others works, they obsessed with putting salt to wounds.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> And what is this "medical emergency" shit?  3 of the 4 people who died there died from a "medical emergency".  Were they diabetic and forgot to put Gatorade in their tactical lunch sack?  Did they have peanut allergies and the police used usually non lethal peanut bullets?  Did they take a shot of bleach and algae remover instead of wearing a mask to help prevent getting covid during the siege?  Did they go into septic shock from consuming so much of Trump's bullshit?




We'll find out eventually.  Nothing as dramatic as stepping off a Capitol balcony while not wearing superman cape.


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> We'll find out eventually.  Nothing as dramatic as stepping off a Capitol balcony while not wearing superman cape.



One died of a heart attack. I suspect some idiots just fell off the wall.


----------



## Thomas Veil

DT said:


> It would be so easy to manipulate these imbeciles.  A little talk of the bible, going back to "old school values",  tough guy posturing,  calling out the elites - yeah, it's scary that ~70M people willingly lined up to buy snake oil ...



And that leads to yet another question.

We do need better education in schools, to teach kids civics and how to tell when they are being scammed. We need it at all levels, since indoctrination in fake news can begin even with very young children. It should be part of elementary, middle and high school curricula, since not every child goes on to college.

And even then it might not be enough against the steady drumbeat of fake news. Used to be that rich people got what they wanted by buying our politicians. Now they get it that way, but they turbocharge it by convincing willing dupes, their viewers/readers, that _they_ want it too.

So my question is...is it time to rethink what free speech exactly means? Can we afford to let OAN, Sinclair, Newsmax, Fox, Breitbart, etc., fill people's minds with propaganda masquerading as real news? Is there truly an infinite capacity for that?

I don't pretend to have a good answer, because you always have to watch out for the boomerang factor where it gets turned around and used on you. And you can't just willy-nilly ban organizations.

But there must be some extension of the "yelling fire in a crowded theater" argument that will cover political speech that is intended to incite and disinform instead of elucidate. We've been very patient with destructive speech, always citing the First Amendment. Perhaps we've been too patient.

It can be something as simple as having an independent, non-government organization of journalists evaluate news programs, and anything with a bullshit content above X% gets slapped with a Twitter-like disclaimer which they are required to broadcast often. It may be a maximum limit on how much of the broadcast day can be spent on analysis/opinion. Or it can be a return to the days when stations were required to discuss issues from more than one viewpoint.

And then there's the internet, where shutting down propaganda operations would be like a high-speed version of Whack-A-Mole.

Again, I'm not sure of what if anything can be done. I just don't see how we can keep on filling our neighbors' heads with more and more dreck, letting them live in a bizarro alternate reality, and expect the republic to survive. We keep saying things like "The answer to disinformation is more true information," and convincing ourselves that that is a good answer.

Yeah, it's been working like a charm.


----------



## User.45

I'm dying


----------



## JayMysteri0

ericgtr12 said:


> View attachment 2489



Allow me to repeat...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347230019572166661/

*FUCK NO!!!*


----------



## Yoused

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> And what is this "medical emergency" shit? 3 of the 4 people who died there died from a "medical emergency".



There was a fifth. A Capitol Police Officer took a fire extinguisher to the head.


----------



## leekohler2

P_X said:


> I'm dying



What an idiot. She confessed to a crime and gave her name and where she lives. These people are dumb as hell.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I needed this...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347005591718404100/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I did NOT need this...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347267340979748864/

Got to love the double standards tho

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347267917906264064/


----------



## User.45

leekohler2 said:


> What an idiot. She confessed to a crime and gave her name and where she lives. These people are dumb as hell.



I know. I'm surprised she didn't give up her phone number, her blood type and SSN in the process.


----------



## Yoused

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Whether a President can pardon themself or preemptively pardon people before they’ve been charged with anything is a possible gray area? Are you fucking kidding me?  So much for the genius of the founding fathers.



It is uncharted territory. In the first place, if the pardon covers his time in office (a general pardon), then he is admitting guilt for any thing he might have done. That would call into question _anything he has done while in office_. Which, of course, would include the pardon. So it is a sort of paradox.

The second thing to consider is that a pardon is a written legal document. He absolutely is incapable of writing the pardon document, just the signature. His staff are generally people who have to consider the future and what they are going to do after this. One of those people has to compose the text of the pardon.

The pardon document will probably comprise several hundred words. He is capable of reading about thirty. If they put it in front of him to sign, he will read most of the first sentence and kind of not even skim the rest. The author of the pardon might well write it in a way that does not exactly comport with what he is hoping for. It could contain legalese that negates the effect, and he would never realize it until they start coming after him.

Because we know what "loyal to Individual-ONE" means. Almost everyone who has departed from his circle has turned on him. With the end looming, we can see the loyalty already evaporating.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Yoused said:


> There was a fifth. A Capitol Police Officer took a fire extinguisher to the head.




"The deceased started attacking the fire extinguisher the officer was holding with her head.  My fellow officers can confirm this.  Now, who do I make the check out to?"




JayMysteri0 said:


> Allow me to repeat...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347230019572166661/
> 
> *FUCK NO!!!*




I haven't decided which is scarier, backwoods racists or middle class and above racists.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This posted over there,



> Capitol Police rejected offer for help from National Guard days before deadly riot: report
> 
> 
> The U.S. Capitol Police turned down offers for support from the National Guard and the FBI to help manage what ended up becoming a massive Capitol security breach carried out by a mon of pro-Trump rioters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com





> The U.S. Capitol Police turned down offers for support from the National Guard and the FBI to help manage what ended up becoming a massive Capitol security breach carried out by a mob of pro-Trump supporters.
> 
> Capitol Police were contacted by the Pentagon three days before the planned event to see if they needed assistance from the National Guard, The Associated Press reports. Then as the rioters fell upon the Capitol, leaders from the Justice Department reached out to see if they needed assistance from FBI agents. Sources close to matter told the AP that both offers were turned down.
> 
> Despite ordering more personnel to be present in preparation for the event, Capitol Police still found themselves overwhelmed when rioters began breaking into the Capitol, smashing windows and vandalizing offices.
> 
> Multiple lawmakers expressed shock and outrage at the apparent failure in security that occurred Wednesday.
> 
> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) said Thursday that a “painstaking investigation” would commence into Capitol security protocols.
> 
> The chief of Capitol Police, Steven Sund, resigned on Thursday, hours after the House sergeant-at-arms, Paul Irving, tendered his resignation.
> 
> Civil rights groups and activists have criticized the police for an apparent double standard that was used when dealing with the predominantly white pro-Trump rioters.




On top of the fact that this was being planned for a month on social media, yet Capitol police were still unprepared?

THIS guy is expected to hold off what happened?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> This posted over there,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top of the fact that this was being planned for a month on social media, yet Capitol police were still unprepared?
> 
> THIS guy is expected to hold off what happened?




I was going to say, and yet some people still think the US government had the skill and coordination to orchestrate 9/11.

However, this does kind of fit the government knowingly letting it happen conspiracy theory.  I know you are gunning for the racism and racial injustice angle, but maybe there's a "For fuck sake, how is this guy still in office and commanding millions?  Let's let his supporters do him in." angle.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Betsy DeVos just resigned or will so goodby to rubbish.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

fooferdoggie said:


> Betsy DeVos just resigned or will so goodby to rubbish.




Honestly I wish somebody said to her "No.  You can stay.  It's cool."  

Some people just shouldn't be allowed to join the last minute integrity train.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I was going to say, and yet some people still think the US government had the skill and coordination to orchestrate 9/11.
> 
> However, this does kind of fit the government knowingly letting it happen conspiracy theory.  I know you are gunning for the racism and racial injustice angle, but maybe there's a "For fuck sake, how is this guy still in office and commanding millions?  Let's let his supporters do him in." angle.



What's being discussed on Rachel Maddow is the administration angle.  Especially the issues that kept Nat'l Guard support getting involved.



> Maryland governor tried to deploy National Guard in DC only for his calls to be ignored
> 
> 
> Gov. Larry Hogan, a Republican, said he was powerless to help lawmakers trapped by pro-Trump insurrections at the US Capitol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com





> Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan, a Republican, said Thursday that he tried to deploy his state's National Guard to assist in Washington, DC, but was thwarted.
> Hogan said he was "repeatedly" told he lacked the authorization to deploy the troops, The Washington Post reported.
> According to The New York Times, the decision to authorize National Guard deployments ultimately came from Vice President Mike Pence, marking an apparent break with the chain in command.



That last point contradicts 45's claim in his last video that HE immediately sent in the Nat'l Guard.


> As besieged lawmakers pleaded for help, Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan, a Republican, said he was "repeatedly" told that he lacked the authority to deploy his state's National Guard to help put down the pro-Trump insurrection at the US Capitol.
> 
> According to The Washington Post, Hogan was urged to deploy the troops by House Majority Leader Steny Hoyer, a Democrat from Maryland, and Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer.
> 
> "I was actually on the phone with Leader Hoyer who was pleading with us to send the guard," Hogan said, The Post reported. "He was yelling across the room to Schumer and they were back and forth saying we do have the authorization and I'm saying, 'I'm telling you we do not have the authorization.'"
> 
> As rioters smashed windows and forced lawmakers into hiding, the head of the Maryland National Guard was told he could not come to the aid of US Capitol police, per Hogan.
> 
> Ninety minutes later, according to Hogan, the secretary of the Army, Ryan McCarthy, called him to request the deployment.
> 
> Typically such calls come from the US Secretary of Defense. It was not the only apparent breach in the chain of command on Wednesday. The order to deploy the National Guard came not from the commander in chief, President Donald Trump, but rather Vice President Mike Pence, according to The New York Times.




Race issues are based on the perception of how known protests are prepared for by the SAME police.  One prepares with military gear for one protest, for the other it's just a shrug and "What could possibly happen?"


----------



## Zoidberg

One thing that hasn’t been mentioned enough and that I just heard briefly on a podcast is that beyond the risk for people’s lives, and the idiot circus, hundreds of unidentified people were allowed to roam one of the main government buildings completely unchecked for several hours. They were able to log into the network, into senators’ computers, browse emails, copy files, steal hard drives... There’s a very real possibility that hostile powers (Russia, China, etc) could have left concealed devices to penetrate the network...

If this requires a complete overhaul, from having working in cabling data through large buildings and data centers, I estimate that it will take months during which they won‘t be able to do their work normally, precisely during the worst transition when it’s the most needed.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Honestly I wish somebody said to her "No.  You can stay.  It's cool."
> 
> Some people just shouldn't be allowed to join the last minute integrity train.




Still,  every cabinet member who resigns leaves a smaller number to convince to help remove Trump via 25A. 

And of course such a person also leaves at least a hint of reluctance to take part in such a removal since it's been reported that the process has been discussed.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Here's a fun shits and giggles thought.  Foreign agents joined in the chaos and took the opportunity to roam around the capitol building, and I don't know, sightsee.  I know, far fetched because absolutely nobody saw this coming, aside from those who have access to an obscure technology called the internet.


----------



## Thomas Veil

CNN is reporting that Schumer and Pelosi have spent a lot of time on hold waiting for Pence to come to the phone, which he won’t. Obviously they want to ask him about the 25th. He’s ducking their calls. He’s climbed into a hole and pulled the hole in after him. And with cabinet members starting to resign, we can kiss the possibility of using the 25th goodbye.

And with a number of senators like Cruz _still_ standing by Trump, I’m not sure impeachment, as necessary as it is, is likely either.

But we must try.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

despondentdiver said:


> One thing that hasn’t been mentioned enough and that I just heard briefly on a podcast is that beyond the risk for people’s lives, and the idiot circus, hundreds of unidentified people were allowed to roam one of the main government buildings completely unchecked for several hours. They were able to log into the network, into senators’ computers, browse emails, copy files, steal hard drives... There’s a very real possibility that hostile powers (Russia, China, etc) could have left concealed devices to penetrate the network...
> 
> If this requires a complete overhaul, from having working in cabling data through large buildings and data centers, I estimate that it will take months during which they won‘t be able to do their work normally, precisely during the worst transition when it’s the most needed.




Looks like we missed our shared thought by 5 minutes.


----------



## Zoidberg

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Looks like we missed our shared thought by 5 minutes.



Great minds. Big brains.

What a shit show.


----------



## lizkat

despondentdiver said:


> One thing that hasn’t been mentioned enough and that I just heard briefly on a podcast is that beyond the risk for people’s lives, and the idiot circus, hundreds of unidentified people were allowed to roam one of the main government buildings completely unchecked for several hours. They were able to log into the network, into senators’ computers, browse emails, copy files, steal hard drives... There’s a very real possibility that hostile powers (Russia, China, etc) could have left concealed devices to penetrate the network...
> 
> If this requires a complete overhaul, from having working in cabling data through large buildings and data centers, I estimate that it will take months during which they won‘t be able to do their work normally, precisely during the worst transition when it’s the most needed.




And some of them are already having to do stuff like that thanks to the multi-agency impact of the Russian hack.



Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Here's a fun shits and giggles thought.  Foreign agents joined in the chaos and took the opportunity to roam around the capitol building, and I don't know, sightsee.  I know, far fetched because absolutely nobody saw this coming, aside from those who have access to an obscure technology called the internet.




And so as @despondentdiver says, it's not just what they took but may have left behind.   Time for a few bug sweeps.


----------



## JayMysteri0

despondentdiver said:


> One thing that hasn’t been mentioned enough and that I just heard briefly on a podcast is that beyond the risk for people’s lives, and the idiot circus, hundreds of unidentified people were allowed to roam one of the main government buildings completely unchecked for several hours. They were able to log into the network, into senators’ computers, browse emails, copy files, steal hard drives... There’s a very real possibility that hostile powers (Russia, China, etc) could have left concealed devices to penetrate the network...
> 
> If this requires a complete overhaul, from having working in cabling data through large buildings and data centers, I estimate that it will take months during which they won‘t be able to do their work normally, precisely during the worst transition when it’s the most needed.



I saw this mentioned when the pictures of people going thru congress people's desks, and rumors that another hack had occurred.

Just another reminder of how well the law & order crowd have protected the country during this administration.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Thomas Veil said:


> CNN is reporting that Schumer and Pelosi have spent a lot of time on hold waiting for Pence to come to the phone, which he won’t. Obviously they want to ask him about the 25th. He’s ducking their calls. He’s climbed into a hole and pulled the hole in after him. And with cabinet members starting to resign, we can kiss the possibility of using the 25th goodbye.
> 
> And with a number of senators like Cruz _still_ standing by Trump, I’m not sure impeachment, as necessary as it is, is likely either.
> 
> But we must try.




Saw a list earlier of all the Congress people who are for removing Trump and was disgusted how it was all Democrats and a a couple independents.  I think I saw 1 Republican.  This leaves no doubt that the Republican party couldn't give less of a shit about the constitution and our democrasy.

Also read something earlier about Lindsey Graham saying something along of the lines of looking forward to working with the Biden administration and it referenced some past Republican politician or candidate saying how weak Lindsey is and will flip.  Really?  Working with a new administration is inexcusable because they are from the other party?  Are any of these assholes capable of knowing we live in a country where you have to work with and compromise with different viewpoints, struggles, and priorities?


----------



## Thomas Veil

Nowadays if you’re a Republican, working with the other party _is_ inexcusable, yes.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

despondentdiver said:


> Great minds. Big brains.
> 
> What a shit show.




Did we also both listen to the Joe Walsh Show podcast?


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> This posted over there,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite ordering more personnel to be present in preparation for the event, *Capitol Police still found themselves overwhelmed* when rioters began breaking into the Capitol, smashing windows and vandalizing offices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top of the fact that this was being planned for a month on social media, yet Capitol police were still unprepared?
Click to expand...


"Overwhelmed". GMAFB, they were not "overwhelmed", they were opening the front doors for the rioters to let them in and having pictures taken with them. They were not even trying, as evidenced by the refusal of help.


----------



## leekohler2

Yoused said:


> "Overwhelmed". GMAFB, they were not "overwhelmed", they were opening the front doors for the rioters to let them in and having pictures taken with them. They were not even trying, as evidenced by the refusal of help.



From what I have seen, some tried and some didn’t. The traitors did kill one police officer who died today.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> "Overwhelmed". GMAFB, they were not "overwhelmed", they were opening the front doors for the rioters to let them in and having pictures taken with them. They were not even trying, as evidenced by the refusal of help.



They were overwhelmed eventually, after they basically opened the door for those who did storm the capitol.

Yet, during the BLM protests there was an intention to meet those protestors with great force.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1284327262075129862/

Where the F was this?   I'll tell you where, safely tucked away until a DIFFERENT group of people protests.

Literally the capitol is literally overrun, bodies all over the front of the building, and there was a delay of involving the Nat'l Guard.  Yet during BLM protests we had helicopter buzzings.  WTF?!


----------



## SuperMatt

Here is the discussion from earlier today from DC-area radio about the events at the Capitol:









						Pro-Trump Insurrectionists Cause Chaos At The Capitol - The Kojo Nnamdi Show
					

Thousands of insurrectionists entered the District for a pro-Trump rally and broke into the Capitol building.




					thekojonnamdishow.org


----------



## Yoused

Spread this terrible rumor around: in an effort to distance themselves from Individual-ONE, the fast food chain McDonalds will be changing their name to "McCaines".


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Not a big Kimmel fan but I had a good spit out my coffee moment (if I was drinking coffee) when he pointed out they oddly respected the velvet ropes and maybe they should have surrounded the building with velvet ropes.


----------



## fooferdoggie

so of course we have video shot by the protestors. it was sure as hell not peaceful it was rioting in every sense it even has the woman getting shot. when people are saying it was peaceful and I see this. don't  to look at this if you don't want to see violence and death it is that bad.  https://crazyshit.com/cnt/medias/79351-the-uncensored-attack-on-capitol-hill-all-footage


----------



## lizkat

A member of Congress from New Jersey was seen cleaning up garbage left by some of the Trump-incited mob in the rotunda of the Capitol last night.  He is Rep.Andy Kim (D, NJ-03), American born son of Korean immigrant parents, a Rhodes Scholar, former civilian adviser to Petraeus and Allen in Afghanistan, NSC official in Obama administration.   In an interview he said he just felt compelled by the experience of the desecration of the Capitol to try to do something to help make things better again and so had joined in when he saw some National Guard guys picking up trash the insurgents had left behind.   This is a guy from South Jersey who in 2018 when he was campaigning for his first term was described by the GOP as "not one of us"....   he was just re-elected to a second term.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347311506266984450/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Welp!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347349017886412804/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347350719221919746/

Another criminal mastermind
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347334743323394048/

Also if you are a fanboy, seeing Lucy Lawless trending on Twitter because she finally went after d - bag Kevin Sorbo is kind of gratifying.

Also, no cares if Betsy quit NOW!  She's still like a F ing Disney villain.   She's evil and deserves no consideration ever.


----------



## JayMysteri0

FFS

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347321519396020224/


----------



## JayMysteri0

This will NOT be ending anytime soon...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347360776223301633/

When the conspiracy theorists become the thing of conspiracy theories.



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347361165572272133/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

"A confederate flag flew inside the US capital while a Trump flag flew outside."  

Since it's never been officially answered when America was great that we need to return to, to make America great again, for these people, aside from technological advances, everything that happened after 1865 was shit.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> FFS
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347321519396020224/




I'm struggling to decide if these people are true believers or if they are reality TV zero value opportunists who don't comprehend the real damage they can cause.  It's vile either way but this is what the US has become.  Honest hard work and integrity doesn't pay off.  This is the only path.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

Senate Parliamentarian's Office after the Capitol incursion. This is all because Trump lied to his base about outcome and integrity of an election.   

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347033165764972551/​


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## MarkusL

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> And what is this "medical emergency" shit?  3 of the 4 people who died there died from a "medical emergency".  Were they diabetic and forgot to put Gatorade in their tactical lunch sack?  Did they have peanut allergies and the police used usually non lethal peanut bullets?  Did they take a shot of bleach and algae remover instead of wearing a mask to help prevent getting covid during the siege?  Did they go into septic shock from consuming so much of Trump's bullshit?




I think it's just the excitement of attending a LARP of this size for the first time, pretending to be Paul Revere running around and warning that the Liberals Are Coming. Add that a real MAGA Man doesn't eat vegetables any more than he drives a Prius and there will be heart attacks.


----------



## leekohler2

Ummm...this is disgusting as hell.









						'Premeditated': Video emerges of Trump family party before Capitol riots
					

As many former supporters denounce the president, a disturbing video is getting traction online.




					www.google.com


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## leekohler2

theSeb said:


> It's mind boggling that even the most degenerate still want to die for a would be tyrant that betrayed even them
> 
> “After this, we’re going to walk down, and I’ll be there with you,” he told them.



They planned this and expected their coup attempt to work.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.45

One of the deceased is a police officer. The mental acrobatics we are ahead already hurts my brain...
https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/08/politics/capitol-police-officer-killed/index.html


----------



## Renzatic

P_X said:


> One of the deceased is a police officer. The mental acrobatics we are ahead already hurts my brain...
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/08/politics/capitol-police-officer-killed/index.html




You have a bad link there. I fixed it for you in the quote by taking out the "e" at the end.


----------



## Zoidberg

P_X said:


> One of the deceased is a police officer. The mental acrobatics we are ahead already hurts my brain...
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/08/politics/capitol-police-officer-killed/index.html



Who was an ardent Trump supporter himself, ironically. (not that it changes anything, he was doing his job and got killed doing it)


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347530577994514433/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347404640531275778/


----------



## User.45

Goodness....Leopards are having a fucking feast


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chef's kiss if true
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347337775520079874/

In case you're wondering, this is what this woman learned the very hard way

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346684928172257280/

I'm sure she told her kids don't mess with other people...


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347521685700947968/






What happened to the guy the night of the capitol storming who gave a speech? Oh right, I forgot that guy once called the orange one a "race baiting, xenophobic bigot", before he happily joined the team. 

FTMF!!!


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## JayMysteri0

In other news...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347547421551644672/

There's a Most Wanted List, and now there's an 'Idiots who posted themselves on social media doing federal crimes' list apparently.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Saw a list earlier of all the Congress people who are for removing Trump and was disgusted how it was all Democrats and a a couple independents.  I think I saw 1 Republican.  This leaves no doubt that the Republican party couldn't give less of a shit about the constitution and our democrasy.
> 
> Also read something earlier about Lindsey Graham saying something along of the lines of looking forward to working with the Biden administration and it referenced some past Republican politician or candidate saying how weak Lindsey is and will flip.  Really?  Working with a new administration is inexcusable because they are from the other party?  Are any of these assholes capable of knowing we live in a country where you have to work with and compromise with different viewpoints, struggles, and priorities?



Lindsey *always* flips, to whichever way keeps him in power & employed as a congressional lamprey.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## leekohler2

JayMysteri0 said:


> Chef's kiss if true
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347337775520079874/
> 
> In case you're wondering, this is what this woman learned the very hard way
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346684928172257280/
> 
> I'm sure she told her kids don't mess with other people...



I just tweeted support for this poor girl. Having violent nazi family members must be extremely difficult.


----------



## JayMysteri0

To sum it up...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347562370965655555/

The only thing these people will remember is if there was any kind of negative employment/financial penalties to themselves.  NOT that they were involved in storming the capitol like something out of a movie.  It's the classic, NOT being sorry for what they've done, just sorry they got caught doing it.


----------



## SuperMatt

Confirmation that letting the mob storm the Capitol was intentional by Trump’s administration. Impeach immediately.





__





						Loading…
					





					www.washingtonpost.com


----------



## leekohler2

JayMysteri0 said:


> To sum it up...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347562370965655555/
> 
> The only thing these people will remember is if there was any kind of negative employment/financial penalties to themselves.  NOT that they were involved in storming the capitol like something out of a movie.  It's the classic, NOT being sorry for what they've done, just sorry they got caught doing it.



I just listened to NPR today interviewing Trumpers coming back to Chicago from the riots. They all said it was the best two days of their lives. These people are sick as hell.


----------



## leekohler2

SuperMatt said:


> Confirmation that letting the mob storm the Capitol was intentional by Trump’s administration. Impeach immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonpost.com



Paywall. Can you post a quote?


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347521685700947968/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the guy the night of the capitol storming who gave a speech? Oh right, I forgot that guy once called the orange one a "race baiting, xenophobic bigot", before he happily joined the team.
> 
> FTMF!!!



Lindsey Graham is on PRSI with the name tshrimp I believe.


----------



## JayMysteri0

theSeb said:


> This is an interesting question. Obviously freedom of the press is an important matter. However when the press makes demonstrably false statements, then we have a problem. On the other hand, censorship is a serious issue and a weapon too used by authoritarian governments around the world. I do think thought that an element of integrity needs to be upheld somehow and networks need to be held accountable when the shit they spew results in violence. I ran into an article on this matter today, which reminded me that I need to reply to this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis: TV providers should not escape scrutiny for distributing disinformation
> 
> 
> A version of this article first appeared in the "Reliable Sources" newsletter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can be done? Perhaps if people started to make noise about this to their elected officials somebody could pick up the baton and start to champion the cause, but we have to be careful what we wish for at the same time considering that saying about the road to hell and good intentions.
> 
> I may be completely wrong on this, but I feel like the US democrat party haven't really faced the reality of just how dangerous information actually is as a weapon.



The immediate problem you are going to run into, is something Faux News learned to cover a very long time ago.

Faux News at some point made the determination that what they show during the day/evening is news.  Which is where their legitimate news group exists.  In the morning and evening into night, they designated that as entertainment & opinion.  Shep Smith was their sort of divider where they went from news to opinion.  It's that vagueness that they've used to spread misinformation. 

About Faux News this morning...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347521407463415808/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347522466118131714/

Yeah, I remember in 2016 when the masses afraid for what was EVENTUALLY coming ( pandemic/racial unrest/economic devastation ) rushed the capitol to express their fea-

Oh, excuse me, that did NOT happen then?


----------



## SuperMatt

leekohler2 said:


> Paywall. Can you post a quote?





> The Pentagon placed tight limits on the D.C. National Guard ahead of pro-Trump protests this week, trying to ensure the use of military force remained constrained, as the Guard carried out a narrow, unarmed mission requested by the city’s mayor to help handle traffic ahead of planned protests.
> 
> In memos issued Monday and Tuesday in response to a request from the D.C. mayor, the Pentagon prohibited the District’s guardsmen from receiving ammunition or riot gear, interacting with protesters unless necessary for self-defense, sharing equipment with local law enforcement, or using Guard surveillance and air assets without the defense secretary’s explicit sign-off, according to officials familiar with the orders. The limits were established because the Guard hadn’t been asked to assist with crowd or riot control.


----------



## SuperMatt

leekohler2 said:


> I just listened to NPR today interviewing Trumpers coming back to Chicago from the riots. They all said it was the best two days of their lives. These people are sick as hell.



Get them all to brag on camera - it will be easier for Biden’s administration to bring them all to justice. Now that a Capitol Police officer died, many could face accomplice to murder charges.


----------



## leekohler2

SuperMatt said:


> Get them all to brag on camera - it will be easier for Biden’s administration to bring them all to justice. Now that a Capitol Police officer died, many could face accomplice to murder charges.



They got them recorded for sure, and they gave their names too.


----------



## User.45

leekohler2 said:


> They got them recorded for sure, and they gave their names too.



I set the foot on my door and they maced me????!! ...It's a revolution!...Here's my name, phone number, home address and SSN.

The naïveté that lures people into participating in this shit is incompatible with the ability to get away with it. 

There's a low pass filter here.

BTW, did you guys watch Don Jr's speech before the Capitol raid? His ass is definitely in trouble.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yeaaaahhhhhh... 
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347561950943784963/

On the 20th perhaps Mayberry RFD will be called in to protect things


----------



## SuperMatt

P_X said:


> I set the foot on my door and they maced me????!! ...It's a revolution!...Here's my name, phone number, home address and SSN.
> 
> The naïveté that lures people into participating in this shit is incompatible with the ability to get away with it.
> 
> There's a low pass filter here.
> 
> BTW, did you guys watch Don Jr's speech before the Capitol raid? His ass is definitely in trouble.



Some people are saying she rubbed onion on her face and that she is actually from Maryland? Who knows...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347195175978868742/


----------



## User.45

Sedition?


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> Some people are saying she rubbed onion on her face and that she is actually from Maryland? Who knows...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347195175978868742/



I saw that too.  

When I went to read the actual thread, for me it was nothing but spam advertisements.  As if the person made the claim, and then used it hawk stuff.

So I wasn't sure if it was true or not, and just moved on.


----------



## Alli

leekohler2 said:


> Paywall. Can you post a quote?



Here’s the entirety.



> Pentagon placed limits on D.C. Guard ahead of pro-Trump protests due to narrow mission​Missy Ryan
> The Pentagon placed tight limits on the D.C. National Guard ahead of pro-Trump protests this week, trying to ensure the use of military force remained constrained, as the Guard carried out a narrow, unarmed mission requested by the city’s mayor to help handle traffic ahead of planned protests.
> In memos issued Monday and Tuesday in response to a request from the D.C. mayor, the Pentagon prohibited the District’s guardsmen from receiving ammunition or riot gear, interacting with protesters unless necessary for self-defense, sharing equipment with local law enforcement, or using Guard surveillance and air assets without the defense secretary’s explicit sign-off, according to officials familiar with the orders. The limits were established because the Guard hadn’t been asked to assist with crowd or riot control.
> The D.C. Guard was also told it would be allowed to deploy a quick-reaction force only as a measure of last resort, the officials said.
> Then the mission abruptly changed — and the Pentagon is now facing criticism from governors and local officials who say it moved too slowly to send National Guard troops to respond, a charge that its leaders denied Thursday.
> The Capitol Police, the law enforcement force that reports to Congress and protects the House and Senate, hadn’t requested help from the Guard ahead of Wednesday’s events. But early Wednesday afternoon, its chief made an urgent plea for backup from 200 troops during a call with top Pentagon and city officials, according to officials familiar with the call.
> On the call, Capitol Police Chief Steven A. Sund was asked whether he wanted help from the National Guard. “There was a pause,” one of the D.C. officials said. And Sund said yes. “Then there was another pause, and an official from the [office of the] secretary of the Army said that wasn’t going to be possible.”
> The Army official — who was speaking on behalf of the secretary of the Army, who was de facto commanding the D.C. Guard but was not on the call — said the “optics” of soldiers inside the Capitol building was not something they wanted, the two District officials said.
> Mayor Muriel E. Bowser (D) confirmed that account in an interview with The Washington Post, saying Capitol Police “made it perfectly clear that they needed extraordinary help, including the National Guard. There was some concern from the Army of what it would look like to have armed military personnel on the grounds of the Capitol.” One concern was whether the Army had been invited by Congress.
> A U.S. defense official said the Army general on the call didn’t formally deny the request but rather reinforced the negative optics of having uniformed personnel inside the Capitol, a point on which Bowser had agreed, and later checked with the chain of command. The defense official said Bowser agreed that if further support was necessary, D.C. police would provide it inside the Capitol, and the Guard would backfill D.C. police positions away from the building.
> The defense official said the military wanted to be the force of last resort, and that military officials had urged Bowser to request more support from federal law enforcement but that she didn’t do so until Wednesday.
> Higher-up leaders at the Pentagon then evaluated the request and activated the full D.C. Guard, in addition to later calling the governors of other states to send their Guard forces as reinforcements. The officials also lifted limits on the Guard for the new mission, arming guardsmen with riot gear, but not guns, before they headed to create a perimeter around the Capitol.
> In the roughly three hours it took the Pentagon to make the shift from traffic policing to full-fledged riot response, the Capitol Police found themselves overwhelmed and rioters stormed the building, forcing lawmakers to take cover and barricade themselves in their offices. The Pentagon left it to federal law enforcement to clear the Capitol of the rioters, amid the hesitancy about sending Guard units into the building itself. By the evening, Guard units helped the Capitol Police and federal and city law enforcement reestablish a perimeter around the building.
> As Trump backers descend on capital, military hopes to avoid political fray
> By Thursday, National Guard forces from across the Mid-Atlantic region were moving into the Washington area.
> On Thursday afternoon, 24 hours after the Capitol breach, acting defense secretary Christopher C. Miller called the violence “reprehensible and contrary to the tenets of the United States Constitution.”
> “I, and the people I lead in the Department of Defense, continue to perform our duties in accordance with our oath of office, and will execute the time-honored peaceful transition of power to President-elect Biden on January 20,” he said in a statement.
> Images of rioters overpowering a light law enforcement force and smashing their way into the Capitol building prompted immediate questions about how such a dramatic security breakdown could occur, especially given that rioters had openly voiced their intent to use violence on social media.
> One contributing factor: As the seriousness of the threat became clear, the jumble of jurisdictions and command structures made it more difficult to respond with speed. Army Secretary Ryan McCarthy, who functions as de facto commander of the D.C. National Guard on behalf of the president, because the District is not a state, said 6,200 troops would be positioned in and around the city by the weekend, including Guard forces from Pennsylvania, New York and other nearby states.
> Speaking alongside Bowser on Thursday, McCarthy said the military acted as quickly as it could once it received local authorities’ request for additional support and said officials had not been anticipating such a violent event, despite prolific calls on online platforms for violent action to overturn the Nov. 3 election.
> McCarthy said officials didn’t in their “wildest imagination” envision rioters breaching Capitol grounds. City leadership had asked the Guard to carry out only a narrow mission, defense officials noted.
> The chaotic and violent outcome of the events, which claimed four lives Wednesday, including a rioter who was shot by Capitol Police, came shortly after Trump egged on supporters in an address outside the White House, falsely insisting the election was fraudulent and urging the crowd to fight to keep him in office.
> The turmoil follows a divisive year leading up to the election, amid the coronavirus pandemic and civil unrest after the police killing of George Floyd, an unarmed Black man, in May.
> The protests triggered by Floyd’s death and race-related violence appeared to have prompted both city and Pentagon officials to opt for a muted response that kept military personnel far from protesters and let local and Capitol police take the lead. The Pentagon came under severe criticism in June, after National Guard forces were on hand when unarmed protesters were forcibly cleared from an area near the White House and front-line troops were positioned outside of Washington.
> On Thursday, some local officials complained about a delay in granting their request for additional National Guard help as rioters swarmed the Capitol.
> But Guard units arrived less than three hours after local authorities made the emergency request for more help, defense officials said.
> The Defense Department controls the D.C. Guard because the military force answers to the president rather than the mayor. The president’s power over the D.C. Guard is delegated to the defense secretary, then the Army secretary, who makes command decisions. It is therefore up to the Pentagon leadership to call state governors if the D.C. Guard needs reinforcement.
> Security preparations ahead of Wednesday’s events came after Trump ordered a mass military response to racial justice protests in the nation’s capital this summer, prompting a public outcry when military helicopters flew low over protesters, surveillance assets hovered above the city and residents were left with a sense that the District was being occupied or was under siege.
> A U.S. defense official, who like other officials spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss sensitive deliberations, said the military always issues memos outlining the parameters of any mission. The limits added ahead of Wednesday’s events made sense, the official said, given that D.C. officials requested the deployment of only a small contingent of some 340 guardsmen, primarily to control traffic and monitor Metro stations.
> “All commanders have left and right limits,” the official said. “There is no such thing as carte blanche.”
> The official said that when the mission changed Wednesday afternoon, the Pentagon provided more forces than were requested, bringing in Guard units from outside states and loosening the restrictions, and moved quickly.
> The scope of the initial mission request by D.C. and the unique command structure of the D.C. Guard may have made it more difficult for authorities to quickly send guardsmen to aid at the Capitol. Defense leaders defended the timing of the Guard response, citing “confusion” in scoping out a revised mission among multiple agencies and jurisdictions.
> Speaking to reporters by phone Thursday, McCarthy said that after violence erupted around 2 p.m. Wednesday, he spoke with Bowser and the request was relayed for about 200 additional soldiers.
> “It was at that time we were trying to get to figure out the situation up on the Capitol Hill between our two entities and phone calls from members of Congress and others,” he said.
> McCarthy then briefed Miller, who authorized the deployment of all available D.C. Guard troops, some 1,100 soldiers, with the goal of getting them to the D.C. Armory within four hours.
> At the same time, McCarthy said, they began trying to pull the approximately 250 Guard troops who were already deployed in D.C., return them to the Armory to don riot gear and redirect them to the Capitol. By early evening, D.C. Guard troops were in place around the Capitol, allowing police and FBI to search the building and clear it for lawmakers’ return.
> Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan (R) said he received a call from House Majority Leader Steny H. Hoyer (D-Md.), who said he was in a secure location with House Speaker Nancy Pelosi and Senate Minority Leader Charles E. Schumer.
> “I was actually on the phone with Leader Hoyer, who was pleading with us to send the guard,” Hogan said. “He was yelling across the room to Schumer and they were back and forth saying we do have the authorization, and I’m saying, ‘I’m telling you we do not have the authorization.’ ”
> Hogan said Maj. Gen. Timothy Gowen, the adjutant general of the Maryland National Guard, was repeatedly rebuffed by the Pentagon. “The general . . . kept running it up the flagpole, and we don’t have authorization,” he said.
> Ninety minutes later, Hogan said, he received a call “out of the blue, not from the secretary of defense, not through what would be normal channels,” but from McCarthy, who asked if the Maryland guardsmen could “come as soon as possible.”
> “It was like, yeah, we’re waiting, we’re ready,” said Hogan, who had already sent 200 State Police troopers at Bowser’s request.
> Virginia sent in its Guard after Gov. Ralph Northam (D) received a call from Pelosi asking for help.
> Clark Mercer, Northam’s chief of staff, said he received a call from his counterpart in Bowser’s office, who suggested the Defense Department wasn’t moving fast enough and asked for Virginia to send in its own state Guard.
> Northam spokeswoman Alena Yarmosky said the governor called up the Guard immediately after talking with Bowser, knowing it would take some time for guardsmen to prepare. The Northam administration worked with the Defense Department only after the fact, but was able to reach the necessary agreements before guardsmen crossed state lines, she said. The governor’s office publicly announced that he had called up the Guard at 3:29 p.m.
> Once the Pentagon signed off, the Guard mounted a vast response.
> “Going through that mission analysis process, we were able to do an analysis and provide more than what they asked for,” the defense official said. “No one asked us to activate the entire Guard. Those are decisions we made on our own by taking a pause and conducting another analysis.”
> Ovetta Wiggins and Laura Vozzella contributed to this report.


----------



## Edd

JayMysteri0 said:


> The immediate problem you are going to run into, is something Faux News learned to cover a very long time ago.
> 
> Faux News at some point made the determination that what they show during the day/evening is news.  Which is where their legitimate news group exists.  In the morning and evening into night, they designated that as entertainment & opinion.  Shep Smith was their sort of divider where they went from news to opinion.  It's that vagueness that they've used to spread misinformation.
> 
> About Faux News this morning...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347521407463415808/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347522466118131714/
> 
> Yeah, I remember in 2016 when the masses afraid for what was EVENTUALLY coming ( pandemic/racial unrest/economic devastation ) rushed the capitol to express their fea-
> 
> Oh, excuse me, that did NOT happen then?



I’m nitpicking here but Fox sets the tone at 6am with Fox & Friends. That program is as far right leaning as anything outside of OAN. And that shit is 3 hours long. 

Guys, I’m excited about the idea of Trump suffering consequences as anyone could be but with $ and lawyers standing between him and repercussions I just don’t see it happening. Some of these tragically incompetent rioters will see jail and Trump will play golf, eat KFC, and watch TV until he dies. His biggest inconvenience I’d guess will have to be disembarking to another nation. I’ll take it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Edd said:


> I’m nitpicking here but Fox sets the tone at 6am with Fox & Friends. That program is as far right leaning as anything outside of OAN. And that shit is 3 hours long.



It doesn't matter, they consider that portion as entertainment as well.  I have to find the article from awhile ago where they established that.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Privilege, you don't always have to buy it
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347536551702646787/

Is this true?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347557233442385920/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347576731696320512/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> Here’s the entirety.



Thank you.

I'm still flabbergasted by the extraordinary level of restraint they made for this, after agencies knew what was coming just from social media posts as far as a month ago.

Yet for BLM protests, they were only constrained by what they could legally bring into DC despite the Mayor's opposition, to face off against protestors in a show of force.


----------



## leekohler2

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yeaaaahhhhhh...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347561950943784963/
> 
> On the 20th perhaps Mayberry RFD will be called in to protect things



Oh you bet they'll come back, with even more weapons.


----------



## leekohler2

theSeb said:


> As insane as that sounds, I think you are right. It does seem that they indeed expected this to work. They all need to be tried and imprisoned. You cannot tolerate, nor reason with, cancer. You cannot hold an olive branch to it and ask for reconciliation. You have to fight cancer.
> 
> This fits in nicely to demonstrate the elements of how far the cancer goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump fans cry betrayal as he rebukes Capitol violence
> 
> 
> On Parler and 4chan Trumpists write of feeling ‘like puking’ as president says those who ‘broke law will pay’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



Agreed. Every one of them.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> *I'm still flabbergasted by the extraordinary level of restraint they made for this,* after agencies knew what was coming just from social media posts as far as a month ago.



Same here. But if you want to be facetious this time they were also outnumbered.


----------



## leekohler2

Oh look, the king of the nazis himself:









						Rush Limbaugh Compares Capitol Hill Riot to American Revolution
					

"There's a lot of people calling for the end of violence," Limbaugh said. "I'm glad Sam Adams, Thomas Paine, the actual tea party guys, the men at Lexington and Concord didn't feel that way."




					www.google.com


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Renzatic

Saw this. Thought it was funny.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Renzatic

To put things simply: if we don't make an example of the people responsible for this now, it will happen again. Impeachment is more a symbolic gesture at this point, one I can take or leave. What we really need to see happen are more than a few federal charges being tossed about, and a good trial or ten.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.45

theSeb said:


> So he's admitting this wasn't the work of Antifa and is, in fact, a revolution attempt. Thank you Rush. This should make court work against Trump & Co even easier.



Stupid Watergate led to Stupid Revolution. 
Like Spuderman once said: Wit greit paowr coms gerat repsonbisilitah!


----------



## User.45

Renzatic said:


> Saw this. Thought it was funny.
> 
> View attachment 2505



This could be crowned emperor of this format. Hands down the best.


----------



## User.45

theSeb said:


> Politicians always sailed the line between truth and lie, but Trump obviously just does not care. Even in his video message yesterday he started off by lying that he called for national guard to be deployed. Today is a different story, because it's a different day I guess. And twitter is still enabling this.
> 
> View attachment 2507
> 
> Nobody wants you there anyway.



Yesterday I tried to put myself in the shoes of Twitter's leadership. Trump likely generates a substantial volume of their traffic (my guess is 25-40%). If they cut him off one day to another, that would create a very steep drop in twitter active daily users and drop in stocks. Twitter helped build and then continued enabling this shit, and they are totally hooked now. They know they can't keep Trump on their platform, but they want to buy time and dampen the fall. This just makes me even less fond of that platform. We know that no-censure right wing platforms aren't longitudinally viable because it disproportionately draws in fringe elements.

Even this forum largely draws in people with a certain mindset. It works and nice, because the active users aren't insane, and are here for real discussion. But if the purpose of this forum were to generate comparable traffic to MR, it would fail, no matter how bad the otherlands are because it largely lacks to polarization that motivates higher utilization.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> To put things simply: if we don't make an example of the people responsible for this now, it will happen again. Impeachment is more a symbolic gesture at this point, one I can take or leave. What we really need to see happen are more than a few federal charges being tossed about, and a good trial or ten.




It occurred to me after listening again --yeah, with difficulty-- to tRump's obviously stage-managed video, that not only did it include an acknowledgment that it's not Trump who will be iinaugurated on Jan 20th, but that peaceful transition is called for and will occur and that rule of law must prevail.

 He was trying to tell his base to chill for now, throwing in that line about how this is just the beginning.

(don't think Limbaugh heard the "chill" part).​​ In the interim no matter how short that may be,  I would expect the feds to make a strong showing of consequence for what happened on Wednesday.

Reality TV presidency is one thing,   starring in a real bust and prosecution and sentencing to 10 years or more in the slam is something else.  Time for that chapter to drop on a news streaming platform near all of us.   For once I can see cable TV running a tight loop of something but their bottom line fascination will probably result in their picking the wrong clips as usual.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

P_X said:


> Yesterday I tried to put myself in the shoes of Twitter's leadership. Trump likely generates a substantial volume of their traffic (my guess is 25-40%). If they cut him off one day to another, that would create a very steep drop in twitter active daily users and drop in stocks. Twitter helped build and then continued enabling this shit, and they are totally hooked now. They know they can't keep Trump on their platform, but they want to buy time and dampen the fall. This just makes me even less fond of that platform. We know that no-censure right wing platforms aren't longitudinally viable because it disproportionately draws in fringe elements.
> 
> Even this forum largely draws in people with a certain mindset. It works and nice, because the active users aren't insane, and are here for real discussion. But if the purpose of this forum were to generate comparable traffic to MR, it would fail, no matter how bad the otherlands are because it largely lacks to polarization that motivates higher utilization.




But, irrespective of the attraction to advertisers of increased traffic volumes - which (as MR and Twitter - not to mention FB, have all discovered, soars further when you play host to the far Right), there is the delicate balancing act that is both challenging and inevitable, as European authorities (principally the EU) address issues of regulation, and oversight (and tax).

If you cannot regulate yourself, and demonstrate and signal to European governments that you are willing to take some responsibility for the content posted by the mad mobs (and their enablers), on the platforms that you own, or host, content that poses a threat to democratic governance and structures, it will be done for you.


----------



## Zoidberg

If you enjoy irony, here's some information about the casualties in the assault to the capitol.

- Apparently, one of them brought a taser concealed in his pants, and tased himself in the balls until he died of a heart attack. (he had previously published pictures of himself with several guns tucked into his pants, so certainly possible)

- The police officer killed by a mob of Trump supporters was himself a Trump supporter.

- The woman who got trampled to death was carrying a "Don't Tread on Me" flag earlier that day.


----------



## User.45

despondentdiver said:


> - The woman who got trampled to death was carrying a "Don't Tread on Me" flag earlier that day.



Oooof.


----------



## JayMysteri0

theSeb said:


> Politicians always sailed the line between truth and lie, but Trump obviously just does not care. Even in his video message yesterday he started off by lying that he called for national guard to be deployed. Today is a different story, because it's a different day I guess. And twitter is still enabling this.
> 
> View attachment 2507
> 
> Nobody wants you there anyway.



Exactly.  What they need to do is say Scotland said okay. 

Black out the windows.  

Land in Gitmo.


----------



## Zoidberg

JayMysteri0 said:


> Exactly.  What they need to do is say Scotland said okay.
> 
> Black out the windows.
> 
> Land in Gitmo.



I've long said that they should replace the nuclear football with an actual football  and if things get crazy, just give him the football and let him play with it until he's tired and falls asleep.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Really?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347605364942901248/

This is what does it, and NOT getting covid from an administration that won't take it seriously?

Riiiiiiiightt...  That ship is definitely sinking...


----------



## JayMysteri0

despondentdiver said:


> I've long said that they should replace the nuclear football with an actual football  and if things get crazy, just give him the football and let him play with it until he's tired and falls asleep.



At this point, fill it with explosives and tell him to go long...


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Listened to the Joe Walsh Show podcast from yesterday's show.  One caller said he agreed with the violence on the capitol because their vote didn't count.  I'm going to be generous and say his viewpoints come from buying Trump's bullshit for months 100%.  But also wedged in his explanation he said "How do you think blacks get everything they want?  Because they're willing to burn everything down."  So much categorically wrong with that statement, but I also feel there's a good chance the guy doesn't even think he's racist.  For whatever reason he probably thinks black people don't have it as bad as they do when when they do have a grievance it's isolated events that get blown way out of proportion.  Short of any personal experience with black people, he's probably also been inundated with media of black criminals.  

On some level I don't completely blame these people because what our country has inexcusably allowed them to be fed, but I also find it ironic that for a movement that is largely based on distrust of the media and politicians, they sure seem to buy in 100% from these supposed untrustworthy sources when it fits into their preconceived world view, as if Fox isn't also corporate controlled media.  I don't see this kind of disconnect on the left.  

I've wondered why progressive media has largely gotten a pass.  They are just as much anti establishment but they tend to present facts over conspiracy theories and based on that should be considered more dangerous to the establishment than the blame fan fiction presented by the far right.  Even more ironic is it's seen as leftists controlling censorship and yet the "Here's exactly fact based information on how the Democrats are fucking you." reporting gets a pass.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Listened to the Joe Walsh Show podcast from yesterday's show.  One caller said he agreed with the violence on the capitol because their vote didn't count.  I'm going to be generous and say his viewpoints come from buying Trump's bullshit for months 100%.  But also wedged in his explanation he said "How do you think blacks get everything they want?  Because they're willing to burn everything down."  So much categorically wrong with that statement, but I also feel there's a good chance the guy doesn't even think he's racist.  For whatever reason he probably thinks black people don't have it as bad as they do when when they do have a grievance it's isolated events that get blown way out of proportion.  Short of any personal experience with black people, he's probably also been inundated with media of black criminals.
> 
> On some level I don't completely blame these people because what our country has inexcusably allowed them to be fed, but I also find it ironic that for a movement that is largely based on distrust of the media and politicians, they sure seem to buy in 100% from these supposed untrustworthy sources when it fits into their preconceived world view, as if Fox isn't also corporate controlled media.  I don't see this kind of disconnect on the left.
> 
> I've wondered why progressive media has largely gotten a pass.  They are just as much anti establishment but they tend to present facts over conspiracy theories and based on that should be considered more dangerous to the establishment than the blame fan fiction presented by the far right.  Even more ironic is it's seen as leftists controlling censorship and yet the "Here's exactly fact based information on how the Democrats are fucking you." reporting gets a pass.



Statements like that show an ignorance of the facts. The numbers on health outcomes, lack of wealth, mistreatment by police, denial of credit, etc. are well-documented, and they clearly show that “blacks get everything they want” is the farthest thing from the truth.


----------



## Alli

P_X said:


> Same here. But if you want to be facetious this time they were also outnumbered.



But they shouldn’t have been. They knew they needed full forces.


lizkat said:


> It occurred to me after listening again --yeah, with difficulty-- to tRump's obviously stage-managed video, that not only did it include an acknowledgment that it's not Trump who will be iinaugurated on Jan 20th, but that peaceful transition is called for and will occur and that rule of law must prevail.
> 
> He was trying to tell his base to chill for now, throwing in that line about how this is just the beginning.
> 
> (don't think Limbaugh heard the "chill" part).​​In the interim no matter how short that may be,  I would expect the feds to make a strong showing of consequence for what happened on Wednesday.
> 
> Reality TV presidency is one thing,   starring in a real bust and prosecution and sentencing to 10 years or more in the slam is something else.  Time for that chapter to drop on a news streaming platform near all of us.   For once I can see cable TV running a tight loop of something but their bottom line fascination will probably result in their picking the wrong clips as usual.



If it took you a second read, do you really think the Trumpanistas interpreted it that way?


JayMysteri0 said:


> Really?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347605364942901248/
> 
> This is what does it, and NOT getting covid from an administration that won't take it seriously?
> 
> Riiiiiiiightt...  That ship is definitely sinking...



Next week? Jesus. Why wait? She’s just throwing it out there now for nothing.


----------



## Zoidberg

SuperMatt said:


> Statements like that show an ignorance of the facts. The numbers on health outcomes, lack of wealth, mistreatment by police, denial of credit, etc. are well-documented, and they clearly show that “blacks get everything they want” is the farthest thing from the truth.



Does the truth matter if that person is never exposed to it? That's where regulations should kick in.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

theSeb said:


> This is what worries me and hence why I was ranting this morning about unity and reconciliation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis: Trump is over? Not so fast.
> 
> 
> In the aftermath of the storming of the US Capitol by insurrections egged on by President Donald Trump, some influential Republicans predicted that the end had come for the billionaire businessman -- that he had reached a sort of "point of no return" with Republican politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com




I don't really see the politicians' electoral vote objections as support for Trump.  I see it as a tactic they will frequently use going forward because they are done winning on honesty.  Republicans have been grumbling about unsubstantiated voter fraud for a long time.  Trump just opened the floodgates to making it the default Plan A response anytime a Republican loses a race.  I also wouldn't put it past them on trying to figure out how to pull off voter fraud in favor of their opponent but not get implicated in it.  Unless you are a rich donor you shouldn't have any delusions that the Republican party actually cares about anything other than the party.  Their entire platform will become selling you on how evil the Democrats are.  It's practically there already.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> Statements like that show an ignorance of the facts. The numbers on health outcomes, lack of wealth, mistreatment by police, denial of credit, etc. are well-documented, and they clearly show that “blacks get everything they want” is the farthest thing from the truth.




Agreed, but there is just so much to unpack in that statement that it would take too long to address and the more pressing concern right now is Trump.

My initial thought when I heard that statement was, so does he think not getting killed by the police in non-life threatening scenarios is just another example of getting special treatment in the long list of getting everything they want successes?


----------



## lizkat

theSeb said:


> Another one over here
> 
> White House counsel Pat Cipollone is considering resigning, sources familiar with his thinking tell CNN. Since the election, he had considered it multiple times but has been urged to stay for the good of the country by members of the Senate and the Cabinet.




It's absurd to think of Trump and Melania and a security detail hanging out in the White House alone for 12 days.   I am pretty sure the nuke codes have got some insulation around them by now although of course not sure who decided that and how Biden's dealing with it. 

When Nixon's political support collapsed, four senators of his own party went to tell him that,  and NIxon resigned the next day.

Here his own party's outgoing majority leader in the senate would like to crown Trump with a nice Kentucky ashwood baseball bat, and Kevin McCarthy just tweeted to warn off those who would impeach Trump because it will cause unrest.

And Trump is tweeting bullshit about how his great supporters will never be disrespected or treated unfairly.

Jesus Christ did he not see any pictures of the Senate Parliamentarian's office?   Of Nancy Pelosi's office?​​Of a guy carrying the fucking confederate flag into the Capitol where it has NEVER been seen before?​
What to do, what to do.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

On top of capital riots orchestrated by Trump isn't the mass exodus of staff and some staff remaining against their will to try to prevent a more dangerous meltdown reason enough to remove Trump from office?  If this was a football game and on one side everybody walked off the field except the coach are they going to say "This in no way affects the game.  Play on."?  Really?


----------



## Zoidberg

lizkat said:


> I am pretty sure the nuke codes have got some insulation around them by now although of course not sure who decided that and how Biden's dealing with it.



So, yeah, about that...

I follow two nuclear policy wonks on Twitter:
- William Perry (Secretary of Defense under Carter). twitter.com/SecDef19
- Tom Collina, coauthor of The Button twitter.com/TomCollina

They have been trying to bring light on one big issue for years:

The POTUS has *absolute* power over nuclear launches. He doesn't even need a reason, so he certainly doesn't need to give one.

Perry and Collina recently did an AMA on reddit, and they were very clear: if Trump says _"Nuke Iran"_, the bombs *WILL* get dropped.
Assuming there are sane people around him (which hasn't been the case for a while) the most they could do would be to try to dissuade him, cajole him, distract him or gain some time by resigning or feeding him cheeseburgers or doing whatever. If when he's done with his cheeseburgers Trump then says _"Nuke Iran. NOW"_ no further questions will be asked, no one else will be informed of it before it's been carried out, and by then Iran will be history.

Mind you, these guys have been studying this for years, and as Secretary of Defense, Perry was actually at the center of the issue during the Cold War, so they know what they are talking about. You can replace Iran with any country, by the way, it makes no difference: when it comes to the most powerful arsenal ever created, _by design_ there are absolutely no checks and balances, absolutely no middle men, no intermediate steps, no safeguards. It wouldn't matter whether he decides to bomb Iran, South Sudan, or China (who would immediately retaliate and raze the US).

It wasn't much of an issue with sane people in power, but unfortunately Trump is who he is, and I wouldn't put it past him to fuck things up as much as possible out of spite.

12 days.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Next week? Jesus. Why wait? She’s just throwing it out there now for nothing.




Hope Hicks is often deployed to calm Trump down.   If she wants out now who could blame her and she may be leaving because she is afraid for either her own safety or because he asks her to help him frame his tweets which may end up seditious so implicate her in conspiracy to overturn a duly elected government, incite violence or whatever.   And sure she just wants to leave because she'd like to not be there any more:   what gain accrues to her that outwewighs all the potential downsides?   More up-to-bitter-end knowledge of how it was at the end for a book sale?   She has enough already.


----------



## lizkat

Well this is something I had read tweets about but without links.   Now there's a link with details.  Ginny Thomas, wife of Justice Clarence Thomas was egging on the rallygoers.   Justice Thomas himself apparently two days later amended her tweet to note that it was before violence erupted in the Capitol.   She has not posted anything since.









						Ginni Thomas, Wife of Clarence, Cheered On the Rally That Turned Into the Capitol Riot
					

Days later, when her post attracted attention, Thomas noted she wrote it before the violence began.




					slate.com


----------



## thekev

lizkat said:


> Well this is something I had read tweets about but without links.   Now there's a link with details.  Ginny Thomas, wife of Justice Clarence Thomas was egging on the rallygoers.   Justice Thomas himself apparently two days later amended her tweet to note that it was before violence erupted in the Capitol.   She has not posted anything since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginni Thomas, Wife of Clarence, Cheered On the Rally That Turned Into the Capitol Riot
> 
> 
> Days later, when her post attracted attention, Thomas noted she wrote it before the violence began.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slate.com




She's an idiot for getting involved in that. I wouldn't count on seeing this take Thomas down though. In the current era, I think it's becoming more accepted that spouses can each do their own thing.


----------



## leekohler2

lizkat said:


> Well this is something I had read tweets about but without links.   Now there's a link with details.  Ginny Thomas, wife of Justice Clarence Thomas was egging on the rallygoers.   Justice Thomas himself apparently two days later amended her tweet to note that it was before violence erupted in the Capitol.   She has not posted anything since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginni Thomas, Wife of Clarence, Cheered On the Rally That Turned Into the Capitol Riot
> 
> 
> Days later, when her post attracted attention, Thomas noted she wrote it before the violence began.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slate.com



Fuck her.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Surely even those at the top of the GOP - and the letter from the ten former Defence Secretaries should serve as ample warning, every bit as much as the events of Wednesday - can see that Mr Trump cannot be - and should not be - trusted with the nuclear codes at the moment, as the humiliation of having to accept the consequencs of his defeat, along with his stratospheric narcissm  - will cause him to lash out and start some fresh conflagration?


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

theSeb said:


> Once he nukes Iran that may be the line for Graham




But - and it is mindboggling, simply insane that I am even writing such a sentence - his character is such that he does not accept limits, constraints on his actions, humiliation, or accepting his new status as a "loser", and so, is capable of anything, will lash out, to cause mayham and destruction, to punish the world, (especially the US) for daring to reject him at the polls.  

It is not enough for the Brahmins of the GOP to mutter - privately - about long spoons for supping with moral monsters, or Faustian pacts - this lunatic is dangerous, and cannot be allowed to further damage his country and the world in the period of just under a fortnight before Mr Biden is inaugurated.

If they won't impeach him, or invoke Art 25, they do have a responsibility to see that he is not permitted to do any more harm to his counry or the wider world.


----------



## Edd

theSeb said:


> Once he nukes Iran that may be the line for Graham



Susan Collins gazes at pics of a mushroom cloud and furrows her brow....


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Surely even those at the top of the GOP - and the letter from the ten former Defence Secretaries should serve as ample warning, every bit as much as the events of Wednesday - can see that Mr Trump cannot be - and should not be - trusted with the nuclear codes at the moment, as the humiliation of having to accept the consequencs of his defeat, along with his stratospheric narcissm  - will cause him to lash out and start some fresh conflagration?a





Sure, but as @despondentdiver has written, there is some legal inability (on paper at least, i.e. chain of command) to deal with a rogue or wacko president on certain issues and in certain circumstances.  It's a problem.  It gets addressed "somehow" when impairment or unavailability of a president occurs. And that's the problem !!

Assorted things happened (or not) on Nixon's watch that didn't rise to a nukes codes level of alarm,  but which occurred at the hands of other than the president --when only the president could constitutionally do whatever it was--  because Nixon was too impaired by alcohol from time to time, or so that was what the officials were said to have claimed later on.  Schlesinger,  Al Haig, Kissinger...

A shop the size of the US government does get run, no matter who's out sick. It's when the sign says OPEN but no one answers the phone, you worry, because whatever else is going on,  it doesn't mean the shop is closed. 

And that is what made Schumer and Pelosi nuts the other night when they could not reach Pence for awhile.


----------



## lizkat

theSeb said:


> I am hearing maga loons have attacked Graham at an airport?
> 
> edit: only verbal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporters yell ‘traitor’ to Lindsey Graham at airport
> 
> 
> The incident comes after Sen. Lindsey Graham publicly broke with the president following the deadly riots on Capitol Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com




bad enough.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347616155394043904/


----------



## lizkat

Look these guys in the GOP got on this critter and rode it to stay in power.   It didn't work and now they can't safely dismount, and more of them are starting to see that.   Duh...

The problem for the rest of us that we're on the critter too.


----------



## SuperMatt

Facebook is banning insurrectionists like Brandon Straka... included in this tweet was the best response I saw to his complaint:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347614244091666440/

EDIT: Wasn’t AppleOC Straka’s biggest fan with a 50-page thread of these “walk away” videos? I guess the final “walk away” video was all the terrorists being calmly ushered out of the Capitol instead of herded into police vans.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Edd said:


> Susan Collins gazes at pics of a mushroom cloud and furrows her brow....



As Susan looks at the impending nuclear armageddon she is sure, "45 has learned a pretty big lesson" from all of this.


----------



## Zoidberg

Scepticalscribe said:


> But - and it is mindboggling, simply insane that I am even writing such a sentence - his character is such that he does not accept limits, constraints on his actions, humiliation, or accepting his new status as a "loser", and so, is capable of anything, will lash out, to cause mayham and destruction, to punish the world, (especially the US) for daring to reject him at the polls.
> 
> It is not enough for the Brahmins of the GOP to mutter - privately - about long spoons for supping with moral monsters, or Faustian pacts - this lunatic is dangerous, and cannot be allowed to further damage his country and the world in the period of just under a fortnight before Mr Biden is inaugurated.
> 
> If they won't impeach him, or invoke Art 25, they do have a responsibility to see that he is not permitted to do any more harm to his counry or the wider world.



You certainly must be distressed. In all the years I’ve read you, I can’t recall any typo... until now.
(Granted, most of the words you use are new to me so I wouldn’t recognise a typo anyway )


SuperMatt said:


> Facebook is banning insurrectionists like Brandon Straka... included in this tweet was the best response I saw to his complaint:
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347614244091666440/
> 
> EDIT: Wasn’t AppleOC Straka’s biggest fan with a 50-page thread of these “walk away” videos? I guess the final “walk away” video was all the terrorists being calmly ushered out of the Capitol instead of herded into police vans.



It’s funny how all of a sudden Zuckerberg is feeling the heat and finally being proactive in banning extremists...


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> bad enough.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347616155394043904/




Wow, I've never seen a **** yelling at a ****.

Provide your own in-head solutions for ****


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

despondentdiver said:


> You certainly must be distressed. In all the years I’ve read you, I can’t recall any typo... until now.
> (Granted, most of the words you use are new to me so I wouldn’t recognise a typo anyway )
> 
> It’s funny how all of a sudden Zuckerberg is feeling the heat and finally being proactive in banning extremists...




What I don't get is Facebook bans Trump's page until at least he's out of office but Twitter didn't do the same.  I didn't even know Trump had a Facebook page because you never hear about it.  Meanwhile half the total data of the entire internet would be wiped if you just removed references to Trump's Tweets.  It's like today punishing a kid by sending them to their room.  You mean that room where their TV, computer, tablet, phone, and game console is?   What a brutal punishment.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This whole thing has been bothering me for obvious reasons and other reasons, but it finally clicked with me what really annoys me.

It's one line in this video





No one got zip tied early on, the police were unprepared.

Who had zip ties though?




The "protestors".

What the fuck for?!

Tell me there isn't a stark raving difference in approach.  With no notice, they can rally the troops to teargas people for a church photo op to hold a bible poorly.  With almost a month notice, they get overwhelmed by THIS crowd, a crowd that a has a fetish for military LARPing.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

DT said:


> Wow, I've never seen a **** yelling at a ****.
> 
> Provide your own in-head solutions for ****




I was waiting for the part where they wanted to show him their pockets full of evidence but he refused to look at it.  I blame a biased court system loaded with appointed conservative judges who lied about being conservative.  Traitors to unproven biased allegations authored by a guy in his mom's basement.  The rise of the ignorant will be televised.


----------



## MarkusL

lizkat said:


> bad enough.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347616155394043904/




I hope all those insurrectionists including Graham are banned by the airlines and end up on the same Greyhound bus together.


----------



## leekohler2

Enjoy prison:









						West Virginia lawmaker charged after recording himself storming Capitol
					

Nearly 32,000 people signed a Change.org petition demanding that Republican Del. Derrick Evans step down.




					www.google.com


----------



## lizkat

theSeb said:


> There is of course lots of a angry far fright victims upset about these things. Their voices aren’t being heard. It’s all a conspiracy by the left to silence them etc. These poor snowflakes live everyday in fear and im prayer for trump. What an existence.




Yeah in that video in the tweet I put up,  there's that one women chanting AUDIT OUR VOTE over and over... it's beyond politics and personal...   for the first time it struck me that some of his followers really are in it at a cult level, and when a cult starts to collapse under real or perceived pressure on its leader,   it's perceived as a collapse of the self.   Gonna be messy out there for awhile.   Damn Trump for leading these vulnerable people on like this, they don't know what the hell to do now except rant and threaten to burn everything down just like he has been demonstrating.  And the weird thing is Trump doesn't know what to do either.   Only people really sure what to do are opportunists like Cruz and Hawley and all the invisible agenda artists ready to pick up a lost flock of sheep.  Appeal to them and act strong and cocksure of the next step to great success...


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> With almost a month notice, they get overwhelmed by THIS crowd, a crowd that a has a fetish for military LARPing.




I saw an MSNBC interview with a security expert or something like that which would be funny if the result wasn't so scary.  She said these plans being made well in advance weren't on the deep web or something like that.  They were plastered all over on easily viewable social media platforms.  

What really bothers me is smaller incidents like this have been happening all over the country but it wasn't until it hit the halls of our precious do nothing Congress that now shit got real?  I don't know if I could think of a more blatant example of how far removed the hive mind of Congress is from the common citizen.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> Trump doesn't know what to do either.




Trump and his family need to given the Romanovs exit*.  *It would be his last fitting homage to Putin.  Then Trump's supporters can busy themselves with conspiracy theories about surviving family members.  Everybody wins.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## SuperMatt

Really good article (IMHO) in Politico concerning the Capitol police. A couple takeaways: The Capitol police have a $460 million budget, 2,000 officers, and they only need to protect 270 acres. They have their own intelligence service that is part of the national anti-terrorism task force. There is ZERO excuse for their failure; it was obvious that something like this was likely to happen.









						Behind the Strategic Failure of the Capitol Police
					

Experts and police chiefs ask: How could a pumped-up, post-9/11 force with its own bomb squad and intelligence department have flunked the most basic security drill?




					www.politico.com


----------



## SuperMatt

theSeb said:


> It does not look like republicans have learnt anything from this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican senator: "There is no way we're going to impeach the President"
> 
> 
> The political fallout over President Trump's reaction to the deadly Capitol attack continues to escalate as President-elect Joe Biden prepares to take office. Follow here for the latest news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com



Just saw Murkowski is pro-impeachment now.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Really good article (IMHO) in Politico concerning the Capitol police. A couple takeaways: The Capitol police have a $460 million budget, 2,000 officers, and they only need to protect 270 acres. They have their own intelligence service that is part of the national anti-terrorism task force. There is ZERO excuse for their failure; it was obvious that something like this was likely to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind the Strategic Failure of the Capitol Police
> 
> 
> Experts and police chiefs ask: How could a pumped-up, post-9/11 force with its own bomb squad and intelligence department have flunked the most basic security drill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com





What I've been thinking about is how after 9/11 you can't even take embroidery scissors on a fucking airplane for official fear you might decapitate a flight attendant with them, but "somehow" you can get into the offices of the Speaker of the US House of Representatives and loll around in her chair and take stuff and leave with it.  Rinse and repeat for however many fine upstanding Americans were in the people's house the other day.

I really want to know who jacked up the demonstration permit level from 5k to 30k.  Who managed to get 1800 Capitol Police gone off duty for that day.  Who really helped and who really stood in the way of getting the National Guard out when it was needed. Who in off duty, active, retired or discharged LE or military had a hand in arranging or soliciting help in the Capitol incursion?

Investigations, yeah.  Up the kazoo.  Until we are bleary eyed and shoulder deep in testimony and transcripts.  The Republican Party should live to rue the day they rang the Benghazi Benghazi Benghazi bell so many times.   THAT was a waste of taxpayer monies,   THIS will be an investment in protection of the literal and metaphorical house of the American people.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

theSeb said:


> It’s very easy to fail a test when you want to fail it. I don’t think that there is much else to be said really.




Then bring out the bodies, so to speak.   Let's see the perp walk.


----------



## lizkat

theSeb said:


> It does not look like republicans have learnt anything from this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican senator: "There is no way we're going to impeach the President"
> 
> 
> The political fallout over President Trump's reaction to the deadly Capitol attack continues to escalate as President-elect Joe Biden prepares to take office. Follow here for the latest news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com



Blount speaks out of turn.   He's a senator.  Pelosi runs the House.  She is who lets an impeachment article come to the floor.

Blount can play his mind games in turn over in that other body.   He might want to run it past McConnell or Schumer first though.


----------



## Eric

theSeb said:


> I am hearing maga loons have attacked Graham at an airport?
> 
> edit: only verbal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump supporters yell ‘traitor’ to Lindsey Graham at airport
> 
> 
> The incident comes after Sen. Lindsey Graham publicly broke with the president following the deadly riots on Capitol Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com



If it's me...


----------



## lizkat

ericgtr12 said:


> If it's me...





Yeah I don't think Graham cares either.


----------



## DT

And now, all the crazies behind this are saying the video, of drump conceding, is a "deep fake", and the radical left has him locked up somewhere ...

WTSF.


----------



## Gutwrench

fooferdoggie said:


> so of course we have video shot by the protestors. it was sure as hell not peaceful it was rioting in every sense




Don’t be alarmed. Everyone claims their protest/rout/riot is peaceful.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Couldn't happen to a better guy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347647547578347521/
I want that    to savor every last bite of the shit sandwich he made.

"It's going to be like this forever wherever you go, for the rest of your life"
While in the background some woman is yelling "Sex trafficker"






That's KARMA B-, no matter what A Goldberg tells you!  Nothing divine involved, just your own shit come back to haunt you.

Meanwhile...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347604674346536960/


----------



## DT

theSeb said:


> Twitter is jumping on the ban wagon.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347657811174551554/
> 
> not sure why the twitter isn’t showing. never mind. It’s back.





AND TRUMP! HAHAHAHA !!


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> AND TRUMP! HAHAHAHA !!



I didn’t believe it, but you are right:


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> The Capitol police have a $460 million budget, 2,000 officers, and they only need to protect 270 acres. They have their own intelligence service that is part of the national anti-terrorism task force.




Yeah, but they don't have a Facebook account.  If only, they could have prevented this.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

theSeb said:


> It does not look like republicans have learnt anything from this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican senator: "There is no way we're going to impeach the President"
> 
> 
> The political fallout over President Trump's reaction to the deadly Capitol attack continues to escalate as President-elect Joe Biden prepares to take office. Follow here for the latest news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com




The Republicans in an attempt to reduce bloat and archaic language have reduced what qualifies as an impeachable offense, being a Democrat.  Everything else has been removed or is a gray area.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> The Republicans in an attempt to reduce bloat and archaic language have reduced what qualifies as an impeachable offense, being a Democrat.  Everything else has been removed or is a gray area.e




Well Murkowski is apparently voting for the WSJ approach:  Trump should just resign.  She is the first GOP Senator to call for his resignation:  "I want him out."









						Pressure grows on Trump to leave
					

Pressure is growing on President Trump to leave office before his term ends due to his role in the deadly riots that consumed Capitol Hill this week.Sen. Lisa Murkowski (Alaska) on Friday became th…




					thehill.com


----------



## Eric

Gutwrench said:


> Don’t be alarmed. Everyone claims their protest/rout/riot is peaceful.



But only Trump rioters can claim they're responsible for more deaths in a period of two hours than BLM had over the entire summer.


----------



## JayMysteri0

ericgtr12 said:


> But only Trump rioters can claim they're responsible for more deaths in a period of two hours than BLM had over the entire summer.



I still say you can judge a protest, by which side brings zip ties and goes looking for congress people.


----------



## Gutwrench

ericgtr12 said:


> But only Trump rioters can claim they're responsible for more deaths in a period of two hours than BLM had over the entire summer.




I’ll leave your interesting choice of comparisons to you. 
However my statement includes any cause. It’s blame avoidance 101.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> Really good article (IMHO) in Politico concerning the Capitol police. A couple takeaways: The Capitol police have a $460 million budget, 2,000 officers, and they only need to protect 270 acres. They have their own intelligence service that is part of the national anti-terrorism task force. There is ZERO excuse for their failure; it was obvious that something like this was likely to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind the Strategic Failure of the Capitol Police
> 
> 
> Experts and police chiefs ask: How could a pumped-up, post-9/11 force with its own bomb squad and intelligence department have flunked the most basic security drill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com



What's ironic is that this shit stole the thunder away from the Georgia victory, but honestly. The Georgia victory was much more surprising than Capitol's Stupid Revolution.


----------



## SuperMatt

Gutwrench said:


> I’ll leave your interesting choice of comparisons to you.
> However my statement includes any cause. It’s blame avoidance 101.



Why mention other causes at all if you won‘t specify which ones you mean?


----------



## Eric

Gutwrench said:


> *I’ll leave your interesting choice of comparisons to you.*
> However my statement includes any cause. It’s blame avoidance 101.



It's actually a fact, your statements are vague and leave most people scratching their heads. Instead of blaming others for reading things into your posts, maybe just make a clear point.


----------



## User.45

ericgtr12 said:


> It's actually a fact, your statements are vague and leave most people scratching their heads. Instead of blaming others for reading things into your posts, maybe just make a clear point.



That would ruin the fun of baiting people into pointless arguments.

But I'll respond to you. Per wikipedia there were 27 deaths (all cause) linked to BLM protests.
Now this may seem like a very high number...but the BLM protests on their June 6 peak involved 500,000 people in 550 locations. Even the most reserved estimates place the number of total people protesting over the summer to 15,000,000.

Now...if we look at DC for some geographic matching. The June 1 BLM protest at the Capitol led to 287 arrests. ZERO deaths!
This week's Stupid Revolution involved let's say 1000 Trumpists. Same day arrests: 52. Deaths: 5.

So no. Fuck those who try to draw some false equivalency here.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> AND TRUMP! HAHAHAHA !!





Cache issues making for the LOLs ... ;D


----------



## Gutwrench

ericgtr12 said:


> It's actually a fact, your statements are vague and leave most people scratching their heads. Instead of blaming others for reading things into your posts, maybe just make a clear point.



I was clear. Your reply demonstrates your frame of mind Matt.


----------



## Gutwrench

SuperMatt said:


> Why mention other causes at all if you won‘t specify which ones you mean?




See my reply above.


----------



## SuperMatt

Gutwrench said:


> See my reply above.



No thanks.


----------



## Gutwrench

SuperMatt said:


> No thanks.




Fair enough.


----------



## User.45

Gutwrench said:


> Fair enough.



Alright. THis needs to end...


----------



## Gutwrench

P_X said:


> Alright. THis needs to end...


----------



## SuperMatt

P_X said:


> Alright. THis needs to end...



Back to the topic at hand then 

This is a truly unique situation, historic in fact. Comparing it to “protests” in general is absurd.
In fact, many of those involved never even pretended that they sought a peaceful solution. They openly called for a violent overthrow. The online chatter was about a civil war, and some of the terrorists even donned civil war shirts they made for the event. So, no, not EVERY ”protest/riot/rout” claims to be peaceful. The dangers of generalization.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> Back to the topic at hand then
> 
> This is a truly unique situation, historic in fact. Comparing it to “protests” in general is absurd.
> In fact, many of those involved never even pretended that they sought a peaceful solution. They openly called for a violent overthrow. The online chatter was about a civil war, and some of the terrorists even donned civil war shirts they made for the event. So, no, not EVERY ”protest/riot/rout” claims to be peaceful. The dangers of generalization.



The other issue is the BLM protests emerged exactly BECAUSE of this differential approach to certain people by the police.
So this week's events were a glaring confirmation of why BLM exists and in my books totally legitimized BLM rather than the opposite.

The other mega-irony is people denying the existence of implicit bias, but aim to emphasize the ambiguity of explicit bias (racism) here. Fuck that.

Here's the poster child of this shit:



"Arbeit macht frei" (this was written on the gate of Auschwitz). I can't name anything that angers me more than these three words. 

The giga-irony is that GOP politicians are now harassed by the same monster they've been in bed with for some transient political gains in exchange.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

P_X said:


> What's ironic is that this shit stole the thunder away from the Georgia victory, but honestly. The Georgia victory was much more surprising than Capitol's Stupid Revolution.




This is not ironic; rather, this is entirely deliberate.  

By egging on the crowd, (apart from triggering a possible coup), Mr Trump hoped to engineer, to orchestrate, to divert (public and media) attention away from the fact that he, and by extension the GOP, had lost control of the Senate, and onto the unfoldng (and manipulated) dramas in and around the Capitol.

I have absolutely no doubt that he has in mind to pull some mad stunt on inauguration day, as he will not be able to stomach the idea of Mr Biden being the centre of atention.

After all, it has to be all about him.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Mmm wah! 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347710429376741381/


----------



## DT

That's Eric, lay off the booze ...






That's Eric drunky ...




P_X said:


> The other issue is the BLM protests emerged exactly BECAUSE of this differential approach to certain people by the police.
> So this week's events were a glaring confirmation of why BLM exists and in my books totally legitimized BLM rather than the opposite.
> 
> The other mega-irony is people denying the existence of implicit bias, but aim to emphasize the ambiguity of explicit bias (racism) here. Fuck that.
> 
> Here's the poster child of this shit:
> View attachment 2533
> "Arbeit macht frei" (this was written on the gate of Auschwitz). I can't name anything that angers me more than these three words.
> 
> The giga-irony is that GOP politicians are now harassed by the same monster they've been in bed with for some transient political gains in exchange.





I saw another POS that was photographed a few times had a '6MWNE' which apparently means 6 Million Was Not Enough ...

JFC.  AG?  You still want to take some "middle ground" on anything Drump related?


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> This is not ironic; rather, this is entirely deliberate.
> 
> By egging on the crowd, (apart from triggering a possible coup), Mr Trump hoped to engineer, to orchestrate, to divert (public and media) attention away from the fact that he, and by extension the GOP, had lost control of the Senate, and onto the unfoldng (and manipulated) dramas in and around the Capitol.
> 
> I have absolutely no doubt that he has in mind to pull some mad stunt on inauguration day, as he will not be able to stomach the idea of Mr Biden being the centre of atention.
> 
> After all, it has to be all about him.



I meant that the irony is that to me the Stupid Revolution was totally expected, but the Georgia win wasn't.


----------



## SuperMatt

Obama not messing around:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347608259822297088/


----------



## lizkat

P_X said:


> can't name anything that angers me more than these three words.




Well the speech and the non-renunciation "apology" by newly elected Illinois congressperson Mary Miller got to me.

Rep. Miller said to a rally that Hitler "got one thing right" and then expounded on how you have to reach the children and instill noble values and  yada yada.   When confronted, not least by some other members of Congress, Rep. Miller made a politician's textbook pro forma  walkback but without renouncing Hitler by name, i.e., sorry if you were offended yada yada and indicated deep love for Israel and then repeated some of what she had said originally about instilling values in children

Here is an account of the speech.









						After Illinois Rep. Mary Miller praises Hitler, Rep. Jan Schakowsky calls on her to resign
					

The comment by Miller, a GOP freshman, at a pro-Trump rally was met with condemnation.




					chicago.suntimes.com
				






> Miller, from Oakland, a small town in southeast Illinois, spoke at the “Moms for America Saving the Republic” rally outside the Capitol on Tuesday.
> 
> Miller earlier announced she was joining with other Republicans in objecting to Congress certifying the election of Joe Biden, who beat President Donald Trump in the popular and electoral votes.
> 
> At the rally, Miller, said, “Each generation has the responsibility to teach the next generation. You know, if we win a few elections we’re still going to be losing unless we win the hearts of our children. It’s the battle. Hitler was right on one thing that whoever has the youth has the future. Our children are being propagandized.”





Here is an account of her walkback









						Illinois GOP Rep. Mary Miller apologizes for Hitler remark at pro-Trump rally: Calls remain for her to resign
					

Miller: “I sincerely apologize for any harm my words caused and regret using a reference to one of the most evil dictators in history to illustrate the dangers that outside influences can have on our youth.”




					chicago.suntimes.com
				






> “Earlier this week, I spoke to a group of mothers about the importance of faith and guarding our youth from destructive influences. I sincerely apologize for any harm my words caused and regret using a reference to one of the most evil dictators in history to illustrate the dangers that outside influences can have on our youth.
> 
> “This dark history should never be repeated and parents should be proactive to instill what is good, true, right, and noble into their children’s hearts and minds. While some are trying to intentionally twist my words to mean something antithetical to my beliefs, let me be clear: I’m passionately pro-Israel and I will always be a strong advocate and ally of the Jewish community. I’ve been in discussion with Jewish leaders across the country and am grateful to them for their kindness and forthrightness.”




Yeah so you decide.    Another account of both sets of remarks is below.









						Freshman GOP congresswoman apologizes for pro-Hitler reference at rally
					

A newly sworn-in Republican congresswoman issued an apology for a pro-Hitler reference at a rally earlier in January.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

lizkat said:


> Well the speech and the non-renunciation "apology" by newly elected Illinois congressperson Mary Miller got to me.
> 
> Rep. Miller said to a rally that Hitler "got one thing right" and then expounded on how you have to reach the children and instill noble values and  yada yada.   When confronted, not least by some other members of Congress, Rep. Miller made a politician's textbook pro forma  walkback but without renouncing Hitler by name, i.e., sorry if you were offended yada yada and indicated deep love for Israel and then repeated some of what she had said originally about instilling values in children
> 
> Here is an account of the speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Illinois Rep. Mary Miller praises Hitler, Rep. Jan Schakowsky calls on her to resign
> 
> 
> The comment by Miller, a GOP freshman, at a pro-Trump rally was met with condemnation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chicago.suntimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an account of her walkback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illinois GOP Rep. Mary Miller apologizes for Hitler remark at pro-Trump rally: Calls remain for her to resign
> 
> 
> Miller: “I sincerely apologize for any harm my words caused and regret using a reference to one of the most evil dictators in history to illustrate the dangers that outside influences can have on our youth.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chicago.suntimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah so you decide.    Another account of both sets of remarks is below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freshman GOP congresswoman apologizes for pro-Hitler reference at rally
> 
> 
> A newly sworn-in Republican congresswoman issued an apology for a pro-Hitler reference at a rally earlier in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com



I really need a  response emoji's for stuff like that.


----------



## lizkat

Didn't see this coming but if Schilling does want to make the Hall of Fame he's doin' it wrong. No surprise really.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347400835458854914/


----------



## leekohler2

lizkat said:


> Didn't see this coming but if Schilling does want to make the Hall of Fame he's doin' it wrong. No surprise really.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347400835458854914/



Fuck that guy. Damn traitors.


----------



## leekohler2

Oh, and now this:









						Feds say police found a pickup truck full of bombs and guns near Capitol insurrection as wide-ranging investigation unfurls
					

An Alabama man allegedly parked a pickup truck packed with 11 homemade bombs, an assault rifle and a handgun two blocks from the US Capitol building on Wednesday for hours before authorities ever noticed, according to federal prosecutors.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

lizkat said:


> Didn't see this coming but if Schilling does want to make the Hall of Fame he's doin' it wrong. No surprise really.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347400835458854914/



That isn't off brand for Schilling.

He's been a piece of work since he was tanking video game companies.


----------



## SuperMatt

> While some are trying to intentionally twist my words to mean something antithetical to my beliefs



I despise these “apologies” where all they actually do is attack others for supposedly misinterpreting them. She and all the hellspawn of the Trump/QAnon movement need to go back from whence they came...


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wow


----------



## SuperMatt

leekohler2 said:


> Oh, and now this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feds say police found a pickup truck full of bombs and guns near Capitol insurrection as wide-ranging investigation unfurls
> 
> 
> An Alabama man allegedly parked a pickup truck packed with 11 homemade bombs, an assault rifle and a handgun two blocks from the US Capitol building on Wednesday for hours before authorities ever noticed, according to federal prosecutors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com



I’m sure he was just a lone wolf.


----------



## leekohler2

SuperMatt said:


> I despise these “apologies” where all they actually do is attack others for supposedly misinterpreting them. She and all the hellspawn of the Trump/QAnon movement need to go back from whence they came...



Yep, fucking demons from hell.


----------



## leekohler2

More nazis doing what they do:









						Republican AGs group sent robocalls urging march to the Capitol
					

“At 1 p.m., we will march to the Capitol building and call on Congress to stop the steal,” said the voice on the recording, which was obtained by NBC News.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347710109338669059/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Wow




Yep. We are shocked to be shown the world that we live in but the kids are saying yeah, we know.... and they're not shocked because they've been drilling for armed incursions into their classrooms since they were six years old.


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> Yep. We are shocked to be shown the world that we live in but the kids are saying yeah, we know.... and they're not shocked because they've been drilling for armed incursions into their classrooms since they were six years old.



I've only had one active shooter drill in the hospital, but it got me so fucking pissed, I'm still angry.


----------



## lizkat

leekohler2 said:


> More nazis doing what they do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican AGs group sent robocalls urging march to the Capitol
> 
> 
> “At 1 p.m., we will march to the Capitol building and call on Congress to stop the steal,” said the voice on the recording, which was obtained by NBC News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com




I already maxed out "this is really bad" but.. .  that is really bad. 

There are probably a lot of sorta fifth column guys in these ostensibly rule-of-law oriented organizations.   They are not out there like some of the Constitutional Sheriffs and Peace Officers Association hangers-on in county sheriff's departments.  They are white collar guys in PACs and 501(c)(4) outfits that pick up a phone and contract a robocall some afternoon,  or turn on a photocopy machine sometime and print off twelve thousand nasty flyers...


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347756026552934404/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347756026552934404/





Well maybe The Don will keep his seat to the bitter end and maybe not.  The time grows short and Biden already said he figures the best way to see Trump off is to swear Biden in on January 20, signaling he's not all that into the other options.... but he publicly left the door open for Congress to exercise any of their constitutional rights.

Just got done reading a Bloomberg piece about the WH helping Trump vet his pardons list...  the big ones for the end:  the family and maybe himself, that last one still a big question mark as to legality. 





__





						Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
					





					www.bloomberg.com
				




Apparently still on the maybe-needs-one list is Don Jr.'s girlfriend Kimberly Guilfoyle.  Well she did have a paid job on Trump's campaign finance team and the big donors weren't too happy about that. They didn't feel comfortable about how some of the money was being used.   Imagine our surprise.

Only comfort is that Trump can't pardon for anything but federal offenses. We already know that Trump has state level fraud charges pending per the NY AG and Manhattan DA Cyrus Vance is doing a criminal investigation.

But Trump can apparently issue a preemptive pardon to cover any federal misdeed that any of this crew did, might have done or might have participated  in during his entire term in office, i.e. the kind of pardon that Ford granted to Nixon.   So Stephen Miller is likely on that list.    Oh well.  He'll be sorted properly in the end.   I'm going back to reading about the 8th and 9th circles of Dante's Inferno where the treasonous and treacherous are consigned for all eternity.


----------



## lizkat

In case you've lost track of the exact time but think you must surely deserve a vacation by now

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347707310605553665/


----------



## MarkusL

P_X said:


> Here's the poster child of this shit:
> View attachment 2533
> "Arbeit macht frei" (this was written on the gate of Auschwitz). I can't name anything that angers me more than these three words.



Fortunately this particular nazi is on camera in the group of terrorists trying to break down the doors together with Ashli so there is at least some hope of him going to prison even if they go soft on the ones that stayed on the ground floor.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Edd

Hopefully this hasn’t already been posted. Article about an Air Force veteran that was with the mob. As a vet myself, it’s stunning to me that a person at this level in the service could be duped by a cult. 









						An Air Force Combat Veteran Breached the Senate
					

The Texas-based pilot was with a group that descended on House Speaker Nancy Pelosi’s office suite.




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> Well the speech and the non-renunciation "apology" by newly elected Illinois congressperson Mary Miller got to me.
> 
> Rep. Miller said to a rally that Hitler "got one thing right" and then expounded on how you have to reach the children and instill noble values and  yada yada.   When confronted, not least by some other members of Congress, Rep. Miller made a politician's textbook pro forma  walkback but without renouncing Hitler by name, i.e., sorry if you were offended yada yada and indicated deep love for Israel and then repeated some of what she had said originally about instilling values in children
> 
> Here is an account of the speech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Illinois Rep. Mary Miller praises Hitler, Rep. Jan Schakowsky calls on her to resign
> 
> 
> The comment by Miller, a GOP freshman, at a pro-Trump rally was met with condemnation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chicago.suntimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an account of her walkback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illinois GOP Rep. Mary Miller apologizes for Hitler remark at pro-Trump rally: Calls remain for her to resign
> 
> 
> Miller: “I sincerely apologize for any harm my words caused and regret using a reference to one of the most evil dictators in history to illustrate the dangers that outside influences can have on our youth.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chicago.suntimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah so you decide.    Another account of both sets of remarks is below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freshman GOP congresswoman apologizes for pro-Hitler reference at rally
> 
> 
> A newly sworn-in Republican congresswoman issued an apology for a pro-Hitler reference at a rally earlier in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com



No comment.


----------



## SuperMatt

Edd said:


> Hopefully this hasn’t already been posted. Article about an Air Force veteran that was with the mob. As a vet myself, it’s stunning to me that a person at this level in the service could be duped by a cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Air Force Combat Veteran Breached the Senate
> 
> 
> The Texas-based pilot was with a group that descended on House Speaker Nancy Pelosi’s office suite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newyorker.com



Ronan Farrow is a great reporter; the story is very sad to me.


----------



## Thomas Veil

_(Aside)_

Hey, @ericgtr12 ...did you _actually_ say you thought the conversation was going to get pretty dead around here once the election was over?


----------



## Thomas Veil

theSeb said:


> people need to be tried for treason



This X100.


----------



## SuperMatt

What We Know About The Capitol Police Officer Who Died
					

Brian Sicknick was a 42-year-old military veteran who had served in the U.S. Capitol Police for 12 years, according to a lawmaker, who said he "gave his life in the line of duty to keep us safe."




					www.npr.org
				




I read in a NY Times article that he was killed by a blow or blows to the head with a fire extinguisher. Also noted: Trump did NOT use his Twitter account when he still had it to honor the fallen officer.



> Then on Wednesday, pro-Trump rioters attacked that citadel of democracy, overpowered Mr. Sicknick, 42, and struck him in the head with a fire extinguisher, according to two law enforcement officials. With a bloody gash in his head, Mr. Sicknick was rushed to the hospital and placed on life support. He died on Thursday evening.











						He Dreamed of Being a Police Officer, Then Was Killed by a Pro-Trump Mob (Published 2021)
					

The death of Brian Sicknick, a military veteran and experienced Capitol Police officer, amplified the tragedy of Wednesday’s riots and undermined President Trump’s pro-law-enforcement claims.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Ronan Farrow is a great reporter; the story is very sad to me.




From the wrap:



> Leake [a friend of the AF vet] said that he believed the same intense commitment that had made Brock an effective fighter pilot had led him to this week’s events in the Capitol. “Torch got _all in_ on Trump,” Leake said. “He went all in on the alternative-news-source world. He actually believes liberals and Democrats are a threat to the country. You can see how the logical conclusion to that is, We’ve gotta take over.”




See this cannot be resolved by media messages although it would be nice if media would stop already with the crossfire-style panels of talking heads providing clickbait more engaging than straight news reporting.

The elected officials of Congress are our representatives.  They themselves need to agree now to DEMONSTRATE that it's American to have peaceful political differences, to cross the aisle to work on stuff together,  to campaign without proposing that the other side is the devil incarnate so man up for the apocalypse if the other guy wins.   To concede graciously and congratulate the winner, to respond as a winner by thanking the loser for past accomplishments and for stepping up to public service, etc.   That is how it used to be more often... much more often than it is nowadays.   That is also how politics used to be covered much more often than it is nowadays.



Spoiler: And to the media, the TL;DR



Y'all in the media need to get your heads out of the accounting department.  Your editorial side has been vandalized by the beancounters to the point where clickbait considerations don't just write the headlines, they dictate which stories get spiked as real yawners even before those stories get reported and written.

Reporters need to propose stories and report and write them. Editors need to quit taking out the parts that might not help an article get those blasted "most emailed" awards in the sidebars. Or skip the sidebars. Let us HAVE to decide what's worth sharing. You might find out your algorithms alone are stunting your growth. 

Beancounters need help remembering that the Fourth Estate does have a reputation and responsibility to uphold in the annals of our democracy.  It's part of why investors invest in papers of record.   Democracy does indeed die in the darkness, but maybe some of that darkness is too much black ink spent on trying to get bigger profit margins every quarter.   Papers are onto something with 99c promo rates but don't just give us the candy we came for.  There's always the chance we'll stick around because we accidentally discovered we like broccoli.  If you keep enough broccoli discoverers on board then maybe you can get by charging a lower regular rate and shore up the likelihood of a stronger regular circulation base.



Maybe we just really need more yawning over the newspapers in the waning days of Trump's godforsaken presidency.  More coverage of the good guys working across the aisle because constituents on both sides of the aisle need that particular work done.  It happens.  Routinely.  But it doesn't get celebrated because it's not potential clickbait and will never make those sidebar links to "most emailed" and "most shared".

As for news consumers, we need to quit figuring that the news needs to be as entertaining as an action adventure movie.  We probably have had enough of that this past week to last for at least the rest of 2021.


----------



## Thomas Veil

SuperMatt said:


> What We Know About The Capitol Police Officer Who Died
> 
> 
> Brian Sicknick was a 42-year-old military veteran who had served in the U.S. Capitol Police for 12 years, according to a lawmaker, who said he "gave his life in the line of duty to keep us safe."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read in a NY Times article that he was killed by a blow or blows to the head with a fire extinguisher. Also noted: Trump did NOT use his Twitter account when he still had it to honor the fallen officer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He Dreamed of Being a Police Officer, Then Was Killed by a Pro-Trump Mob (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> The death of Brian Sicknick, a military veteran and experienced Capitol Police officer, amplified the tragedy of Wednesday’s riots and undermined President Trump’s pro-law-enforcement claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



What an awful way to go. Sicknick was a veteran and by all accounts a nice guy. But he was also ambivalent about war in the Middle East, first being for it, then against it. That kind of uncertainty may have been (as it is for so many people) what led him to Trump.

He threw in his lot with Donald Trump (at least in 2016), and that's where his story took its final, ironic turn in that it was Trump supporters that cost him his life.


----------



## SuperMatt

A very upsetting interview with 2 black Capitol police officers:









						These Black Capitol Police Officers Describe Fighting Off "Racist-Ass Terrorists"
					

Two Black officers told BuzzFeed News that their chief and other upper management left them totally unprepared and were nowhere to be found on the day.




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> A very upsetting interview with 2 black Capitol police officers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Black Capitol Police Officers Describe Fighting Off "Racist-Ass Terrorists"
> 
> 
> Two Black officers told BuzzFeed News that their chief and other upper management left them totally unprepared and were nowhere to be found on the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com




This is really terrible.  I hope every Black congress critter finds a link to this piece in their work email from a constituent.   I'd say "every congress critter" but it's the Black members of Congress that should rise up as one now having read that and say uh no this can't be how it goes.  Just in case they have not realized that's how it can go if you're Black and NOT a congress critter in the Capitol.

Another thing I did not know about is the apparent "arrangement" (tacit or explicit) between Congress and the Capitol Police regarding a waiver on security checks into the place per a Congressman's invitation to anyone or a group of people.



> The veteran officer welcomed the resignation of US Capitol Police chief, Steven Sund, but he thinks more needs to change at the agency.
> 
> “Congress can bring anybody in the building that they want. They can go outside and find 200 people, and say hey, they’re with me. Come on in. They don't have to go through security as long as a Congressman said so,” he explained. “They just want to make Congress happy. *So I think the next chief needs to come in and sit down with Congress.*”




_Uh, yeah..._Just because there's now a national memorial in rural Pennsylvania for the victims of United Flight 93 instead of a new Capitol Building --the existing one being the fourth planned target on 9/11-- does not excuse this gross violation of common sense after the events of that day.

Congress can't have it both ways,  and the people of the USA should demand that Congress have more respect for the Capitol itself as well as for the men and women who work there and who secure it.    Too bad if it's an inconvenience to pass through security.   Terrorism and espionage both thrive on lapses in security.   It's how 9/11 happened to begin with.

A footnote here:  The House now has this right wing flake Boebert with her swell Glock fetish as a freshman member of the 117th Congress,  She owns an establishment called "Shooter's Grill" in Rifle, Colorado.  The place encourages patrons to carry their firearms openly. So can she just invite a couple dozen or couple hundred of her restaurant's patrons into the Capitol for a visit and they don't  have to go through security?


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> This is really terrible.  I hope every Black congress critter finds a link to this piece in their work email from a constituent.   I'd say "every congress critter" but it's the Black members of Congress that should rise up as one now having read that and say uh no this can't be how it goes.  Just in case they have not realized that's how it can go if you're Black and NOT a congress critter in the Capitol.
> 
> Another thing I did not know about is the apparent "arrangement" (tacit or explicit) between Congress and the Capitol Police regarding a waiver on security checks into the place per a Congressman's invitation to anyone or a group of people.
> 
> 
> 
> _Uh, yeah..._Just because there's now a national memorial in rural Pennsylvania for the victims of United Flight 93 instead of a new Capitol Building --the existing one being the fourth planned target on 9/11-- does not excuse this gross violation of common sense after the events of that day.
> 
> Congress can't have it both ways,  and the people of the USA should demand that Congress have more respect for the Capitol itself as well as for the men and women who work there and who secure it.    Too bad if it's an inconvenience to pass through security.   Terrorism and espionage both thrive on lapses in security.   It's how 9/11 happened to begin with.
> 
> A footnote here:  The House now has this right wing flake Boebert with her swell Glock fetish as a freshman member of the 117th Congress,  She owns an establishment called "Shooter's Grill" in Rifle, Colorado.  The place encourages patrons to carry their firearms openly. So can she just invite a couple dozen or couple hundred of her restaurant's patrons into the Capitol for a visit and they don't  have to go through security?



A black member of Congress weighs in as well. Cori Bush of Missouri:



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/01/09/cori-bush-capitol-mob-white-supremacy-government/
		


Referring to what we saw at the Capitol:


> This is America, and it will continue to be America, until white supremacy is dismantled. Justice starts at removing each and every representative who incited this insurrection. I’ve unveiled my first piece of legislation that would do just that. We cannot denounce white supremacy and allow its endorsers to continue serving in our government.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> A black member of Congress weighs in as well. Cori Bush of Missouri:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/01/09/cori-bush-capitol-mob-white-supremacy-government/
> 
> 
> 
> Referring to what we saw at the Capitol:




There was a piece in a Boston news outlet that reported the reactions of Josh Delaney, Senator Warren's deputy legislative director, who later wrote an op-ed about Wednesday's events for the Boston Globe.  The news article cited parts of that piece.









						‘This is the image I can’t forget’: Warren aide shares the impact on Black Hill staff of seeing the Confederate flag carried in Capitol
					

Josh Delaney watched in horror on Wednesday as the Capitol was stormed by a mob of Trump supporters, who breached the government building in a day of violence that left […]



					www.boston.com
				






> “Historians have noted that not even during the Civil War did this violent symbol of white power and oppression penetrate the halls of our Capitol,” Delaney wrote in the _Globe_. “And yet, a white mob had successfully and violently ushered this hate into the bowels of Congress. The chilling contrast between these images and the images of violence used against mostly peaceful protesters for Black lives last summer was profound.”
> 
> Growing up in Georgia, he saw the flag on display at homes, stores, and restaurants multiple times a week, presenting him with the message of hate that he was not welcome, Delaney wrote.
> 
> “This was the first time I’d seen that message on display at my place of work,” he said. “I’ve walked the halls of Congress so often that I probably take for granted how my very presence in the building is a miracle — the result of years of hard-fought civil rights victories and justice work. And consequently, a threat to racists and white nationalists who wish to take us back to whenever they perceived America was ‘great.’”


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> There was a piece in a Boston news outlet that reported the reactions of Josh Delaney, Senator Warren's deputy legislative director, who later wrote an op-ed about Wednesday's events for the Boston Globe.  The news article cited parts of that piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘This is the image I can’t forget’: Warren aide shares the impact on Black Hill staff of seeing the Confederate flag carried in Capitol
> 
> 
> Josh Delaney watched in horror on Wednesday as the Capitol was stormed by a mob of Trump supporters, who breached the government building in a day of violence that left […]
> 
> 
> 
> www.boston.com



This makes me very angry. When I saw the line of people exiting the Capitol, they were being treated more kindly than teenagers leaving a house party that got out of hand and police were called. Since entering was a crime, EVERY SINGLE PERSON should have been loaded straight into buses or vans and taken to jail. They often scoop up dozens or more of people at peaceful protests, as has been well documented. These INSURRECTIONISTS were allowed to go home with no consequences!!!!!!! Now we have to hope that a Biden-led FBI will be able to use investigative techniques and track them all down to arrest them and bring them to justice. What a massive waste of time and money that will be, and for NO REASON.


----------



## thekev

SuperMatt said:


> This makes me very angry. When I saw the line of people exiting the Capitol, they were being treated more kindly than teenagers leaving a house party that got out of hand and police were called. Since entering was a crime, EVERY SINGLE PERSON should have been loaded straight into buses or vans and taken to jail. They often scoop up dozens or more of people at peaceful protests, as has been well documented. These INSURRECTIONISTS were allowed to go home with no consequences!!!!!!! Now we have to hope that a Biden-led FBI will be able to use investigative techniques and track them all down to arrest them and bring them to justice. What a massive waste of time and money that will be, and for NO REASON.




Capitol police may have preferred to first get them out of there. I still think Trump will try to pardon them.


----------



## SuperMatt

thekev said:


> Capitol police may have preferred to first get them out of there. I still think Trump will try to pardon them.



Many of them are coming back for more; emboldened by their success on the 6th. I posted in the “January 6” thread some details...


----------



## thekev

SuperMatt said:


> *Many of them are coming back for more; emboldened by their success on the 6th*. I posted in the “January 6” thread some details...




They're idiots. I imagine the FBI and capitol police may be ready to perform mass arrests in such an event. Security for the inauguration is also going to be ridiculous.


----------



## SuperMatt

Truly evil racists. They didn’t just attack the Capitol. They were attacking random innocent black people in the streets.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/do-not-go-in-to-dc-after-a-black-moms-warning-on-jan-6-came-a-shameful-moment-blocks-from-the-capitol/2021/01/08/ae1a9202-5213-11eb-bda4-615aaefd0555_story.html


----------



## SuperMatt

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347918472303554560/


----------



## SuperMatt

Cops facing a “‘mob of rioters” during BLM protests:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1268877820903804931/

Cops facing actual violent rioters at the Capitol:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346914484108095492/

I wonder why there are multiple songs with the theme of “F tha police”???


----------



## JayMysteri0

This is where some wanted our country to head

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348147381519470597/



> Congress member voted to overturn Biden win out of fear after riots, Rep. Peter Meijer says
> 
> 
> Michigan lawmaker said his colleague voted against the results after being "profoundly shaken" by the violent attack on the Capitol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com





> Republican congressman Peter Meijer has said one of fellow party members voted against supporting the presidential election results, despite believing they should, over fears their family would be targeted by Donald Trump's far-right supporters if they didn't.
> 
> Meijer, who was recently sworn in to represent Michigan's 3rd congressional district, made the claims while writing about the "heinous assault" which occurred on Wednesday, January 6, as Trump supporters, extremists, and followers of the QAnon conspiracy theory stormed the Capitol in what lawmakers say was an attempted coup.
> 
> In an opinion piece for the _The Detroit News_, Meijer recalled how he had "assured my colleague we would be fine" even after they were unpacking gas masks and taking cover under bulletproof chairs as the violent mob tried to gain entry in to the chamber.
> 
> After the assault on Congress by those who Biden referred to as domestic terrorists, Meijer said his colleague—who was one of the 121 House members and six senators who supported the objection—did so despite knowing Trump's claims of voter fraud were false.
> 
> "My colleague told me that efforts to overturn the election were wrong, and that voting to certify was a constitutional duty," he said. "But my colleague feared for family members, and the danger the vote would put them in.
> 
> "Profoundly shaken, my colleague voted to overturn."
> 
> Meijer did not name the GOP lawmaker and it is unknown if they had previously planned on supporting the results prior to the attack.
> 
> _Newsweek_ has contacted Meijer for further comment.



It's one thing to fear for your job by constituents if you aren't doing what they imagine they voted you into office for.  It's another thing to fear for your or your families life, because people who may NOT even be YOUR constituents terrorize you for not doing the bidding of their chosen leader.

There it was though on Jan 6th.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> This is where some wanted our country to head
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348147381519470597/
> 
> 
> 
> It's one thing to fear for your job by constituents if you aren't doing what they imagine they voted you into office for.  It's another thing to fear for your or your families life, because people who may NOT even be YOUR constituents terrorize you for not doing the bidding of their chosen leader.
> 
> There it was though on Jan 6th.



There seems to be little appetite for tracking these domestic terrorists within the DHS. I truly hope that attitude swivels 180 degrees with a Biden presidency.


----------



## Thomas Veil

SuperMatt said:


> Truly evil racists. They didn’t just attack the Capitol. They were attacking random innocent black people in the streets.
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/do-not-go-in-to-dc-after-a-black-moms-warning-on-jan-6-came-a-shameful-moment-blocks-from-the-capitol/2021/01/08/ae1a9202-5213-11eb-bda4-615aaefd0555_story.html



Wow. Excellent, excellent story.

I hope that poor woman doesn't feel any guilt. She did what she had to do.


----------



## SuperMatt

We already knew this because we‘ve been paying attention, but the data confirm it:









						The Police’s Tepid Response To The Capitol Breach Wasn’t An Aberration
					

Authorities are more than twice as likely to break up a left-wing protest than a right-wing protest.




					fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

Watching the events of the past week and how quickly things have changed, does anybody else feel like a five year long fever’s broke?


----------



## Yoused




----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Wow. What a powerful, eloquent declamation. It's a shame he's not a natural born American, because _that_ is a Republican I could vote for.


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> Wow. What a powerful, eloquent declamation. It's a shame he's not a natural born American, because _that_ is a Republican I could vote for.



My very first vote ever was for a Republican. His name was Thomas Lawson McCall. He lost that primary to a scumbag. I have also voted for other republicans, as recently as 32 years ago. Not a one since then, and even then I felt a little uncomfortable about it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

One person's accounting of what happened...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348365375449268226/


----------



## Thomas Veil

If this is true, it speaks for itself.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348297840779546627/


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> One person's accounting of what happened...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348365375449268226/



The more I read about this, the more I look forward to hearing the explanations that will be offered at the inevitable Congressional hearings. I don’t want to become a conspiracy theorist myself, but something looks very wrong here, to say the least.


----------



## Edd

Thomas Veil said:


> If this is true, it speaks for itself.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348297840779546627/



Wow.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> One person's accounting of what happened...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348365375449268226/



Biden needs to aggressively pursue EVERY SINGLE PERSON in the insurrectionist mob.

Then, a massive investigation of Capitol police, DHS, DoD...  basically anybody who should have or could have any involvement in security needs to be compelled to testify. There is no way they didn’t know about this. Was it simply a failure to predict the possibility of violence? Or do we have people that were told to stand down by political appointees? Or even collusion between the insurrectionists and those sworn to protect their country?

An incredible statement from that twitter thread:



> Even the March for Science had far more police for a non-partisan event featuring “Bill Nye the Science Guy.”


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Yoused

apparently we are getting too worked up over this

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347908922292768771/


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> apparently we are getting too worked up over this
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347908922292768771/



The acting SECDEF needs to face criminal charges for this. And I want the entire Joint Chiefs to testify as well as SECARMY that they truly approved less security for the science march than for this attempted insurrection. I cannot believe multiple 4-star generals actually approved such a deficient level of security.

They had requests in for more security and denied them. These Trump loyalists need to face jail time.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> We already knew this because we‘ve been paying attention, but the data confirm it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Police’s Tepid Response To The Capitol Breach Wasn’t An Aberration
> 
> 
> Authorities are more than twice as likely to break up a left-wing protest than a right-wing protest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fivethirtyeight.com



This was a good one. Keeps on reminding me that it took me until my 30s to really understand what RATM meant by "Some of those who work forces, are the same who burn crosses".


----------



## Yoused

This is the PoS who absolutely _had to _ be allowed to bring a gun to work (in the Capitol).









						QAnon congresswoman faces calls for arrest after live-tweeting Nancy Pelosi's location to rioters
					

Rep. Lauren Boebert (R-CO), a gun-toting supporter of the QAnon movement, is facing backlash after she was accused of live-tweeting House Speaker Nancy Pelosi's (D-CA) location during the attack on Capitol Hill last week.Boebert shared the tweet soon after President Donald Trump's supporters...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## leekohler2

Yoused said:


> This is the PoS who absolutely _had to _ be allowed to bring a gun to work (in the Capitol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QAnon congresswoman faces calls for arrest after live-tweeting Nancy Pelosi's location to rioters
> 
> 
> Rep. Lauren Boebert (R-CO), a gun-toting supporter of the QAnon movement, is facing backlash after she was accused of live-tweeting House Speaker Nancy Pelosi's (D-CA) location during the attack on Capitol Hill last week.Boebert shared the tweet soon after President Donald Trump's supporters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com



When is this traitorous nazi going to be arrested?


----------



## lizkat

leekohler2 said:


> When is this traitorous nazi going to be arrested?




Perhaps right after all Americans come together in harmony around the shards of the American _kristallnacht_ on the Capitol steps and sing kumbaya... that is, if you have your copy of the GOP's talking points handy.


----------



## User.45

*NWA - Nazis With Attitude*


----------



## lizkat

So per these guys who's responsible for everything are Pence, Pelosi, Dems in Congress, antifa, BLM, swat teams and police.

Be right back gotta get a bigger piece of paper in case there are more.


----------



## lizkat

theSeb said:


> If that whole twitter account is true, then some of the republican politicians’ statements about how we should quickly move on and not look too much into this make a lot more sense.




Yeah because they are complicit or terrified.

And if they saw this video, are they still so ready to call for unity and harmony?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348395383916027906/


----------



## lizkat

P_X said:


> *NWA - Nazis With Attitude*
> 
> View attachment 2619






Well at least they've got this nazi with a sweatshirt attitude identified.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348436597092577281/


----------



## lizkat

Why GOP will say Pelosi's impeachment drive is just out for personal revenge on behalf of her staffers and office door.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348437346530824194/


----------



## Yoused

There have been reports that an account surfaced on parler claiming to be an aide to Individual-ONE, saying that they were working to draft pardons for the Capitol Terrorists (probably not their actual words) and all they needed was names, addresses and charges for the vexed parties.

the DoJ office of the Acting Pardon Attorney responded


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> There have been reports that an account surfaced on parler claiming to be an aide to Individual-ONE, saying that they were working to draft pardons for the Capitol Terrorists (probably not their actual words) and all they needed was names, addresses and charges for the vexed parties.
> 
> the DoJ office of the Acting Pardon Attorney responded



PLEASE let it be the feds inspired by years of Nigerian prince emails...


----------



## Yoused




----------



## Yoused

Newly elected rep Peter Meijer (R-MI):
_I mean, we saw a number of senators and a handful of members of Congress change their perspectives. And I guess that's good, but it's not ideal.  But what to me was the most bewildering was folks giving speeches that were written that morning as if we weren't in a body that had windows broken in just a few hours earlier, law enforcement drawing weapons. As if a woman hadn't been shot and killed 100 feet from where they stood, right? There was still dried blood out there.
...

And then one of the saddest things is I had colleagues who, when it came time to recognize reality and vote to certify Arizona and Pennsylvania in the Electoral College, they knew in their heart of hearts that they should've voted to certify, but *some had legitimate concerns about the safety of their families. They felt that that vote would put their families in danger.*_​


----------



## User.45

Yoused said:


> Newly elected rep Peter Meijer (R-MI):
> _I mean, we saw a number of senators and a handful of members of Congress change their perspectives. And I guess that's good, but it's not ideal.  But what to me was the most bewildering was folks giving speeches that were written that morning as if we weren't in a body that had windows broken in just a few hours earlier, law enforcement drawing weapons. As if a woman hadn't been shot and killed 100 feet from where they stood, right? There was still dried blood out there._​_..._​​_And then one of the saddest things is I had colleagues who, when it came time to recognize reality and vote to certify Arizona and Pennsylvania in the Electoral College, they knew in their heart of hearts that they should've voted to certify, but *some had legitimate concerns about the safety of their families. They felt that that vote would put their families in danger.*_​



"Patriots"


----------



## lizkat

Some of the real patriots were a quick-thinking Senate aide and some staffers she directed to ensure security of the boxes of electoral votes from the attentions of the maruading hordes in the Capitol on Wednesday.   It's not that the replicas of the documents don't exist in other locations, but to retrieve and affirm their authenticity would have been very time consuming, possibly delaying the inaguration.  It would have made for an even more terrible day had the boxes been taken as souvenirs and the ballots perhaps burned as a symbol of meeting Trump's desire to overturn the election.









						The women who saved the boxes of electoral votes during a riot in the Capitol
					

A Senate aide directed staff to protect the three mahogany boxes containing the certified electoral votes while rioters stormed the Capitol Wednesday afternoon.




					19thnews.org


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> This is the PoS who absolutely _had to _ be allowed to bring a gun to work (in the Capitol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QAnon congresswoman faces calls for arrest after live-tweeting Nancy Pelosi's location to rioters
> 
> 
> Rep. Lauren Boebert (R-CO), a gun-toting supporter of the QAnon movement, is facing backlash after she was accused of live-tweeting House Speaker Nancy Pelosi's (D-CA) location during the attack on Capitol Hill last week.Boebert shared the tweet soon after President Donald Trump's supporters...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com




Congresswoman Boebert's campaign team even  made direct requests to right wing militia to serve as her security detail last summer.  The 111% United Patriots came up with volunteers as requested.  They are also known as the Three Percenters.









						Boebert's Campaign Embraces Far-Right Militia Movement
					

As national intelligence reports and indictments show a dangerous increase in right-wing militia activity, gun rights activist turned Republican congressional candidate Lauren Boebert is embracing elements of the militia movement,...




					coloradotimesrecorder.com
				






> The Center for Strategic & International Studies describes Three Percenters as 'a far-right paramilitary group that advocates gun rights and seeks to limit U.S. government authorities."


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## thekev

theSeb said:


> This almost feels like it should go into the humour thread, but I am not laughing.
> 
> View attachment 2627
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348335874153570307/




Those shitbags need to banned from holding office for life. The only complaint that even came up consistently with Arizona is that a historically red state voted for a Democrat.

On a side note, someone should start up #stoptheseat


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

theSeb said:


> Arnie’s message is worth a watch. Some of the replies are unfortunately absolutely delusional. Apparently the coup attempt is now an excuse to punish the far fright. Well yes, when you do something wrong, then you are punished. Law and order? For some, sure. No, thank you, when it comes to us?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348249481284874240/



Wow.

That is superb, and I never thought that I would find myself saying - or thinking - such a thing about Arnie.


JayMysteri0 said:


> One person's accounting of what happened...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348365375449268226/



Horrifying.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Eric

theSeb said:


> This is potentially and hopefully a good step forward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond Impeachment, a Push for Ethics Laws That Do Not Depend on Shame (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Congressional Democrats and a slew of groups are preparing to push for the kinds of ethics and governance changes not seen since the post-Watergate era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



If Republicans don't like the fact that a social media is banning people for inciting riots that lead to murders, they're sure aren't going to like this. Watching their heads explode for the next few years over common sense legislation is going to be satisfying.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Maybe it's too soon, but I'm liking where their heads are at.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348654147940220928/
It's well deserved.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Yoused

Video: American Airlines pilot says he'll divert plane and strand Trump supporters in Kansas if they don't 'behave'
					

The pilot objected to the behavior of some of those on board a flight from Reagan National Airport to Phoenix in the wake of riots at the US Capitol.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## User.45

Yoused said:


> Video: American Airlines pilot says he'll divert plane and strand Trump supporters in Kansas if they don't 'behave'
> 
> 
> The pilot objected to the behavior of some of those on board a flight from Reagan National Airport to Phoenix in the wake of riots at the US Capitol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## SuperMatt

theSeb said:


> I am going to put on my tin foil hat for a moment and consider
> 1. Are republican politicians really are this evil?
> 2 Are they afraid for their lives based on what they've started?
> 3. Are they worried about what Donald may do / say that could result in complete annihilation of their political careers, or the party itself?
> 4. All of the above?
> 
> We are far beyond cartoon villain levels of evil now. Of course this could be explained because when you smell your own farts all day, you end up believing in your own bullshit. This the us vs them mentality and nobody considers themselves as the bad guy, so the problem must be them. Point 2 is a definite possibility. Trump is deranged and so are his supporters. There have already been threats against politicians and there may be more that are being kept quiet. Moving on to point 3, this is certainly another possibility. If Trump speaks out against them to his supporters in his final act of vindictiveness, it could lead to massive fractures within the party that would take years, possibly decades, to rebuild. The same goes for singling out people. I am sure they've all seen the videos of MAGA deplorables calling for Pence's head as they ran riot in the Capitol building.
> 
> I cannot really single out any of these, so, in conclusion, I reckon it's 4.



I saw a story that some of the house members who voted to challenge election results did so out of fear for their lives.









						GOP representative: Some Republicans voted to challenge election results due to safety concerns
					

Rep. Peter Meijer (R-Mich.) said that while some GOP members of Congress “share responsibility” for misleading the supporters of President Trump who stormed the U.S. Capitol last week, …




					thehill.com
				




I don’t feel much sympathy for them because they used the violent rhetoric to their advantage to get elected.


----------



## lizkat

This is an outstanding piece in Politico magazine by Fiona Hill, the former diplomat we got to know more about when she testified at Trump's first impeachment trial.    She defines what she means by self-coup, asserts that Trump attempted one, points out how it was forestalled and identifies who in government did or did not assist in deterring it.









						Opinion | Yes, It Was a Coup Attempt. Here’s Why.
					

What Trump tried is called a “self-coup,” and he did it in slow motion and in plain sight.




					www.politico.com
				






> So, what thwarted Trump’s slow motion, in-plain-sight attempt at a self-coup? Fortunately, there was pushback from all the key institutions you need for a coup. First, the military and other parts of the government resisted Trump’s efforts to personalize their power. Second, major media outlets reported the facts truthfully. Social media outlets flagged the president’s lies about the election—albeit belatedly—and Twitter and Facebook ultimately cut off his accounts. Third, the judiciary and courts held firm. “Trump judges,” all the way up to the Supreme Court, respected their oath of office and rejected the president’s appeals to overturn legitimate election results. Fourth, state and local government officials refused to be swayed. They repeatedly called out the lie that Trump had won the election. Finally, in the legislature, the vice president performed his constitutional role, as did the Republican Senate majority leader and most of the Senate. The only two elements that rallied behind the president’s coup attempt were the handful of senators and the majority of House Republicans and his popular support, in the form of an insurgency—the mob that stormed the Capitol.




But Hill also points out the biggest problem remaining...



> The good news for the United States is that Trump’s “self-coup” failed. The bad news is that his supporters still believe the false narrative, the Big Lie that he won the election. Trump has not repudiated it, nor have the House and Senate Republicans who voted against the Electoral College results. Millions of people still think the election was stolen. They still support Trump the person, not the Republican Party, and many are prepared to take further action on his behalf.


----------



## Thomas Veil

SuperMatt said:


> I saw a story that some of the house members who voted to challenge election results did so out of fear for their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOP representative: Some Republicans voted to challenge election results due to safety concerns
> 
> 
> Rep. Peter Meijer (R-Mich.) said that while some GOP members of Congress “share responsibility” for misleading the supporters of President Trump who stormed the U.S. Capitol last week, …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t feel much sympathy for them because they used the violent rhetoric to their advantage to get elected.



I don't find that hard to believe at all. Like you, I have no sympathy for them because they created this Frankenstein's monster.



lizkat said:


> This is an outstanding piece in Politico magazine by Fiona Hill, the former diplomat we got to know more about when she testified at Trump's first impeachment trial.    She defines what she means by self-coup, asserts that Trump attempted one, points out how it was forestalled and identifies who in government did or did not assist in deterring it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Yes, It Was a Coup Attempt. Here’s Why.
> 
> 
> What Trump tried is called a “self-coup,” and he did it in slow motion and in plain sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Hill also points out the biggest problem remaining...



There's that term again, a slow-moving coup. And it actually predates Trump. Bill Maher has been using it for years now to describe the hold the Republican party has on states via gerrymandering, Moscow Mitch's refusal to fill the courts whenever a Democrat is in power, and the like. It's a party of fucking traitors.


----------



## Yoused

J/K folks










						The most hardcore Trump backers have *always* taken him literally
					

Former White House chief of staff Mick Mulvaney said Sunday that he was stunned at the storming of the US Capitol by pro-Trump forces last week because he hadn't thought that people took the President "literally."




					www.cnn.com


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

theSeb said:


> I am going to put on my tin foil hat for a moment and consider
> 1. Are republican politicians really are this evil?
> 2 Are they afraid for their lives based on what they've started?
> 3. Are they worried about what Donald may do / say that could result in complete annihilation of their political careers, or the party itself?
> 4. All of the above?
> 
> We are far beyond cartoon villain levels of evil now. Of course this could be explained because when you smell your own farts all day, you end up believing in your own bullshit. This the us vs them mentality and nobody considers themselves as the bad guy, so the problem must be them. Point 2 is a definite possibility. Trump is deranged and so are his supporters. There have already been threats against politicians and there may be more that are being kept quiet. Moving on to point 3, this is certainly another possibility. If Trump speaks out against them to his supporters in his final act of vindictiveness, it could lead to massive fractures within the party that would take years, possibly decades, to rebuild. The same goes for singling out people. I am sure they've all seen the videos of MAGA deplorables calling for Pence's head as they ran riot in the Capitol building.
> 
> I cannot really single out any of these, so, in conclusion, I reckon it's 4.




I keep going back to when it was predicted that Hillary was going to win and the Republicans would have to do a serious self-reflection on why they were no longer appealing on the national stage.  Then Trump won and instead of doing that reflection they just went all-in on Trumpism where winning and obstructing is the only value of the party.  

For those politicians who are still in this camp I'd really like to know what real Trump "values" they plan to sell to the people, and I wouldn't let them deflect with "America first!" or "patriotism!"


----------



## Thomas Veil

Why would you need values when your entire platform is Own The Libs?

Seriously...Democrats were told they had to understand the heartbreak of those in "flyover country", how they were suffering and not getting ahead, etc.

This is not that. This is people who are in it for a pure authoritarian power grab.


----------



## Yoused

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348740338827939841/

snowflake

(a town in Arizona)


----------



## leekohler2

Yoused said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348740338827939841/
> 
> snowflake
> 
> (a town in Arizona)



And his mommy said he is the gentlest person she knows. I would hate to see the most violent person she knows.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## leekohler2

theSeb said:


> 'Several' Capitol police officers suspended over pro-Trump riot
> 
> 
> Rep. Tim Ryan, D-Ohio, says that one of the officers was seen taking a selfie with members of the mob and that another was directing people while wearing a MAGA hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com



Good. Throw them in general pop.


----------



## lizkat

theSeb said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348755230826094594/
> 
> this in the context of the fbi warnings issued today is concerning




Well Wolf attributed his departure to court battles over illegality of his appointment and not wanting it to harm functionality of Homeland Security.  

File under "gotta say something when you leave or get fired".


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348740338827939841/
> 
> snowflake
> 
> (a town in Arizona)



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348762788219420672/


----------



## User.168

Thomas Veil said:


> .off.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Some of the funniest stuff on right now

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348785085068308482/

I love these people.  At this point it's just me in front of Twitter with popcorn, waiting for my snippets out of their very mouths.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348788537173430275/

Too soon?


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348788537173430275/
> 
> Too soon?




Heh well there are reports he was fascinated watching it all go down on TV.

Too bad he didn't go down there, the DC polics could have busted him too and we'd see whether that stupid DoJ OLC memo holds water or not.   Charge him and let it rip.  Let his SCOTUS picks recuse themselves and the other six have at it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This guy is due his props





> US Capitol Police officer hailed as hero for diverting pro-Trump mob during riot
> 
> 
> A US Capitol Police officer is being hailed as a hero after video shows him diverting a pro-Trump mob that breached the Capitol away from the Senate chamber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fox5dc.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348625332140650496/


----------



## thekev

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348625332140650496/




I agree with the first comment on there, that this kind of publicity may endanger the guy. I hope he and his family received protection following the events.


----------



## JayMysteri0

My heart breaks for them


----------



## SuperMatt

I see people complaining that impeaching Trump and basically not kissing the butts of the people who support him for the next 4 years will lead to violence. To that, this tweet has the answer:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348311571840323586/


----------



## SuperMatt

OMG the horde of morons on Twitter has finally caught on that maybe the lack of security at the Capitol was intentional... but...

Oh wait, they think the deep state or liberals in the DC govt. made it easy to get into the Capitol because it would make the rioters look bad....? You can lead a moron to water, but you can’t stop them from just jumping in and drowning instead of having a drink.

Just look at the replies to Jack Posobiec’s tweet about how the Capitol March was super peaceful... as long as you have band-aids for when your eyes start bleeding.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348748100643516419/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Damn Don!  Don't hold back!
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348844681099059201/


----------



## JayMysteri0

To absolutely no surprise, now Chuck Norris is trending
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348808151454375938/
Do NOT read up on the piece of work he's in the photo with.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> OMG the horde of morons on Twitter has finally caught on that maybe the lack of security at the Capitol was intentional... but...
> 
> Oh wait, they think the deep state or liberals in the DC govt. made it easy to get into the Capitol because it would make the rioters look bad....? You can lead a moron to water, but you can’t stop them from just jumping in and drowning instead of having a drink.
> 
> Just look at the replies to Jack Posobiec’s tweet about how the Capitol March was super peaceful... as long as you have band-aids for when your eyes start bleeding.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348748100643516419/



At least nobody called them millions...lol.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> My heart breaks for them



"I lost followers AND been fact checked for the very first time!". The right wing outrage butthurt does put a smile on your face.


----------



## User.45

ericgtr12 said:


> "I lost followers AND been fact checked for the very first time!". The right wing outrage butthurt does put a smile on your face.



THey're whining about them losing followers that are either bat shit crazy or just full blown nazis. If these folks make up 25% of the followers, the only appropriate expression I can see is this:


----------



## SuperMatt

P_X said:


> THey're whining about them losing followers that are either bat shit crazy or just full blown nazis. If these folks make up 25% of the followers, the only appropriate expression I can see is this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664



At least the guy in the picture has a shred of self-awareness....


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348895640756101122/


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.45




----------



## iMi

JayMysteri0 said:


> To absolutely no surprise, now Chuck Norris is trending
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348808151454375938/
> Do NOT read up on the piece of work he's in the photo with.




Not surprising at all. This cocksucker took too many "roundhouse kicks" to the head. He's a fascist little peace of shit and has been for decades.


----------



## iMi

P_X said:


> View attachment 2669




Grandma's uncle was ANTIFA. He fought and died in the Battle of Britain to help keep the Nazi scum where it belongs -- six feed under. I don't know when eradicating Nazi ideology went out of style. I have been so rattled by the events of the past few days that I had to literally take time to process. It's inconceivable to watch this scum, the same political element that bought us Nazi Germany, tramp through the very seat of American democracy waving confederate flags was simply enraging. So many have died to destroy this ideology and for good reason. It's vile. And now we have them walk around because they have the "right" to do so... Freedom of expression is one thing. Harboring and propagating a message of hate is another. 

There is so much here to unfold. Imagine these were liberals demanding equal protection under law and an end to police brutality for black Americans. There would be fucking tanks, tear gas and hundreds of arrests. Yet, these toothless, pathetic motherfuckers get to walk out and go home with a police officer literally holding the fucking door. What in the world is this? I guess I'm still plenty pissed off... As should every American. These seditious rebels should have been shot on sight. If it sounds extreme, I'm sorry. The reality is they have forced the Senate to abandon it's chamber and flee. Let it sink in for a minute. The seat of our government had to literally flee a violent insurrection while certifying election results. If George Washington was around, he'd send the military. Those who survived and were apprehended would be tried and hung within weeks. They wouldn't get to go home and brag about it on Twitter or try to sell the Speaker's Podium on fucking eBay!

I hope this is a wake up call for all Americans. I really do...


----------



## User.45

iMi said:


> Grandma's uncle was ANTIFA. He fought and died in the Battle of Britain to help keep the Nazi scum where it belongs -- six feed under. I don't know when eradicating Nazi ideology went out of style. I have been so rattled by the events of the past few days that I had to literally take time to process. It's inconceivable to watch this scum, the same political element that bought us Nazi Germany, tramp through the very seat of American democracy waving confederate flags was simply enraging. So many have died to destroy this ideology and for good reason. It's vile. And now we have them walk around because they have the "right" to do so... Freedom of expression is one thing. Harboring and propagating a message of hate is another.
> 
> There is so much here to unfold. Imagine these were liberals demanding equal protection under law and an end to police brutality for black Americans. There would be fucking tanks, tear gas and hundreds of arrests. Yet, these toothless, pathetic motherfuckers get to walk out and go home with a police officer literally holding the fucking door. What in the world is this? I guess I'm still plenty pissed off... As should every American. These seditious rebels should have been shot on sight. If it sounds extreme, I'm sorry. The reality is they have forced the Senate to abandon it's chamber and flee. Let it sink in for a minute. The seat of our government had to literally flee a violent insurrection while certifying election results. If George Washington was around, he'd send the military. Those who survived and were apprehended would be tried and hung within weeks. They wouldn't get to go home and brag about it on Twitter or try to sell the Speaker's Podium on fucking eBay!
> 
> I hope this is a wake up call for all Americans. I really do...



Agree... There's a reason my primary posts today are equating these bastards with nazis. Because that's what they are: Stupid Shitty Nazis. What do you call people who have dinner with a known nazi? Nazis. Same principles apply to rioters. These politicians are in bed with nazis, and they claim they did nazi that coming? Fuck them.


----------



## Yoused

I live not too far from a very big city. The Police Guild Rep made a public statement about some officers that were at the Capitol and the situation was under investigation.

Police Officers were among those storming the Capitol. We have some circumstantial evidence that this happened. This makes me furious. If this is true (and I suspect that it is), such people need to be in prison. Permanently.


----------



## JayMysteri0

The more we learn, the worse it will get I am sure...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349082850507841538/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

P_X said:


> View attachment 2669




Do you think this guy knows he’s saying he’s pro fascist?  Or maybe struggling with the definition of socialist was too much of a strain this year and he couldn’t attempt another political term.   I hope his “Ohhhhhh shit.” moment gets filmed.


----------



## Yoused

*Melania … said Monday that she is “disappointed and disheartened” by the deadly riot at the Capitol last week by supporters of her husband. But in breaking her silence, she also lashed out at people she said have used the tragic event to spread “salacious gossip, unwarranted personal attacks and false and misleading accusations about me.”*​
She _did_ say _violence is bad_, so there's that.


----------



## thekev

JayMysteri0 said:


> To absolutely no surprise, now Chuck Norris is trending
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348808151454375938/
> Do NOT read up on the piece of work he's in the photo with.




Are you sure that's actually Chuck Norris? I think he just has a few doppelgangers. Here's one of them playing the theme song from Masterpiece Theater.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Do you think this guy knows he’s saying he’s pro fascist?  Or maybe struggling with the definition of socialist was too much of a strain this year and he couldn’t attempt another political term.   I hope his “Ohhhhhh shit.” moment gets filmed.



No, I think he is unaware. There's an intellectual and moral low-pass filter in action here. This blaming Antifa thing has always been double edged, to me personally it automatically insinuates that there's a fascist side in this fight.


----------



## JayMysteri0

thekev said:


> Are you sure that's actually Chuck Norris? I think he just has a few doppelgangers. Here's one of them playing the theme song from Masterpiece Theater.



Which is why I said he was trending.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Yoused said:


> *Melania … said Monday that she is “disappointed and disheartened” by the deadly riot at the Capitol last week by supporters of her husband. But in breaking her silence, she also lashed out at people she said have used the tragic event to spread “salacious gossip, unwarranted personal attacks and false and misleading accusations about me.”*​
> She _did_ say _violence is bad_, so there's that.




Her and Trump are the worst improv duo ever.  It’s “yes, and” not “yes, but” every fucking time.   I don’t think they are capable of making a statement without shoehorning themselves in as a victim.  Their supporters are exactly the same.  “I love this country, but... “ 

Speaking of which, glad to see she took her last days to clear up that she is just as bad as Trump and not another one of his victims.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> The more we learn, the worse it will get I am sure...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349082850507841538/



It’s not even like they needed the FBI to warn them. I was warned by work colleagues, the newspapers were warning about it, etc, etc. This was a surprise to NOBODY. The Trump administration was responsible for security or the lack thereof.

At the least, it was incompetence. At the most, it was collusion with the terrorists to make it easy for them to stop the electoral vote counting.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> It’s not even like they needed the FBI to warn them. I was warned by work colleagues, the newspapers were warning about it, etc, etc. This was a surprise to NOBODY. The Trump administration was responsible for security or the lack thereof.
> 
> At the least, it was incompetence. At the most, it was collusion with the terrorists to make it easy for them to stop the electoral vote counting.




They probably didn't expect the mass "I support you unless you are standing in the way of my white ass" mentality towards cops.  Seeing as their leader is such a pillar of loyalty to his associates it would be hard for anybody to predict that.  Trump rallies are like a support group for small dick men and women with daddy issues.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> They probably didn't expect the mass "I support you unless you are standing in the way of my white ass" mentality towards cops.  Seeing as their leader is such a pillar of loyalty to his associates it would be hard for anybody to predict that.  Trump rallies are like a support group for small dick men and women with daddy issues.



When you are the crowd that screams they are "Law & Order" & "Blue Lives Matter", it isn't surprising if those Blue Lives fall for it.

Which leads to a bias that THAT crowd certainly would NOT be the kind that riots or attacks police officers.



> Surprise, Surprise: Off-Duty Cops From All Over the Country Were in D.C. During Capitol Coup Attempt
> 
> 
> Several police departments across the country have opened investigations into cops among their ranks to find out if they were involved in the siege on the U.S. Capitol on Washington, D.C. on January 6th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com





> Two Black officers who were working at the Capitol during the attack told Buzzfeed News that some of the insurgents they came face to face with were in fact off-duty cops:
> 
> “[One guy] pulled out his badge and he said, ‘we’re doing this for you.’ Another guy had his badge. So I was like, ‘well, you gotta be kidding.’”
> 
> Another officer, a newer recruit, echoed these sentiments, saying that where he was on the steps to the rotunda on the east side of the Capitol, he was engaged in hand-to-hand battles trying to fight the attackers off. But he said they were outnumbered 10 to one, and described extraordinary scenes in which protesters holding Blue Lives Matter flags launched themselves at police officers.
> 
> *“We were telling them to back up and get away and stop, and they’re telling us, they are on our side, and they’re doing this for us, and they’re saying this as I’m getting punched in my face by one of them … *That happened to a lot of us. We were getting pepper sprayed in the face by those protesters, I’m not going to even call them protestors, by those domestic terrorists,” said the officer.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349192901561962496/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349192901561962496/




Liz Cheney and Geraldo Rivera... two names you don't often see in proximity.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349192901561962496/



Such an incoherent tweet. Do you think he got his "Trump" already?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Her and Trump are the worst improv duo ever.  It’s “yes, and” not “yes, but” every fucking time.   I don’t think they are capable of making a statement without shoehorning themselves in as a victim.  Their supporters are exactly the same.  “I love this country, but... “
> 
> Speaking of which, glad to see she took her last days to clear up that she is just as bad as Trump and not another one of his victims.




Couldn't agree more.



theSeb said:


> I hope we can keep going down this rabbit hole and find out what actually happened and who was involved
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349223443795886083/




Ominous, nasty, but - unfortunately - not all that surprising.


----------



## JayMysteri0

The more we learn, the more disturbing...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349391927951515648/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349449453883826179/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349449453883826179/




Republican party: "STFU! Heal time!"


----------



## User.45

Seriously, I literally know nobody who owns zip tie handcuffs.


----------



## thekev

P_X said:


> Seriously, I literally know nobody who owns zip tie handcuffs.
> View attachment 2708



Another good response

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349378974032474112/


----------



## Yoused

P_X said:


> Seriously, I literally know nobody who owns zip tie handcuffs.
> View attachment 2708



I have always called the things that everyone owns "wire ties", because "duct tape" is for ducts but it rarely gets used for that (although, in fact, it was actually originally called "duck tape" because the backing was similar to duck cloth). Those things that person was carrying were specifically designed for shackling people. Very few people own those things.


----------



## Yoused

Latest information is that this assault was coördinated by the infamous Qoup Qlutz Qlan.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Lawyers for MAGA Fan Who Stole Pelosi’s Lectern Claim Client Is Actually ‘Pro-Law Enforcement,’ Was Looting Capitol to ‘Witness History’​








						Adam Johnson's Lawyers Say He Looted in Capitol to Witness History
					

Lawyers for MAGA fan caught stealing Pelosi's lectern claim their client is actually 'pro-law enforcement,' was looting in Capitol to 'witness a little bit of history'




					www.mediaite.com


----------



## Yoused

fooferdoggie said:


> Lawyers for MAGA Fan Who Stole Pelosi’s Lectern Claim Client Is Actually ‘Pro-Law Enforcement,’ Was Looting Capitol to ‘Witness History’​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Johnson's Lawyers Say He Looted in Capitol to Witness History
> 
> 
> Lawyers for MAGA fan caught stealing Pelosi's lectern claim their client is actually 'pro-law enforcement,' was looting in Capitol to 'witness a little bit of history'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediaite.com



We need a roll-eyes reaction smiley. Or a facepalm one. Or both.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Eric

theSeb said:


>



And


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yoused said:


> We need a roll-eyes reaction smiley. Or a facepalm one. Or both.




Face palm, for this one.  



fooferdoggie said:


> Lawyers for MAGA Fan Who Stole Pelosi’s Lectern Claim Client Is Actually ‘Pro-Law Enforcement,’ Was Looting Capitol to ‘Witness History’​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Johnson's Lawyers Say He Looted in Capitol to Witness History
> 
> 
> Lawyers for MAGA fan caught stealing Pelosi's lectern claim their client is actually 'pro-law enforcement,' was looting in Capitol to 'witness a little bit of history'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediaite.com




Full marks for creativity.  

But, wow.  

Just wow.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Scepticalscribe said:


> Face palm, for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Full marks for creativity.
> 
> But, wow.
> 
> Just wow.



I'm sure that would have the been the defense of the 'taser2nuts' guy trying to take a painting, but...


----------



## Yoused

I am aware of all the emoji thingies. I am talking about in the "like" button. I would sometimes like to be able to use that instead of having to write a whole post.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

Remarks by the Congresswoman who wrote the letter demanding investigation of the groups touring the Capitol a day prior to the incursion

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349553928736804864/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

fooferdoggie said:


> Lawyers for MAGA Fan Who Stole Pelosi’s Lectern Claim Client Is Actually ‘Pro-Law Enforcement,’ Was Looting Capitol to ‘Witness History’​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Johnson's Lawyers Say He Looted in Capitol to Witness History
> 
> 
> Lawyers for MAGA fan caught stealing Pelosi's lectern claim their client is actually 'pro-law enforcement,' was looting in Capitol to 'witness a little bit of history'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediaite.com




That’s nothing compared to Ben Shapiro’s reason that Republicans shouldn’t vote to impeach Trump. See if you can wrap your head around this one. If they vote to impeach then by extension they are admitting to being complicit in the same behavior as Trump. So if Trump incited rioters then all who loudly supported him or said nothing all this time also incited the rioters. They should stand together in saying nobody did anything wrong ever.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> That’s nothing compared to Ben Shapiro’s reason that Republicans shouldn’t vote to impeach Trump. See if you can wrap your head around this one. If they vote to impeach then by extension they are admitting to being complicit in the same behavior as Trump. So if Trump incited rioters then all who loudly supported him or said nothing all this time also incited the rioters. They should stand together in saying nobody did anything wrong ever.





tbh lost me at "Ben Shapiro"  ...not because I don't know who he is.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> That’s nothing compared to Ben Shapiro’s reason that Republicans shouldn’t vote to impeach Trump. See if you can wrap your head around this one. If they vote to impeach then by extension they are admitting to being complicit in the same behavior as Trump. So if Trump incited rioters then all who loudly supported him or said nothing all this time also incited the rioters. They should stand together in saying nobody did anything wrong ever.



He's not wrong at all. It just uncovers his priorities, which override his "principles". That's all.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## JayMysteri0

theSeb said:


> Here is another one of the geniuses who took part in the coup and then was hoping for that sweet $1000 FBI reward.
> 
> "Hello nice FBI lady. I am a snitch and I haven't done anything wrong myself, clearly. Here are my bank details."
> 
> View attachment 2729





Seriously @ericgtr12 we are going to need facepalm or eye roll emoji responses if this  kind of thing continues in real life.  Think about it.

I personally need the side eye emoji response for me.

Until then, I share this from Twittah!!
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349751580426448908/

Back to


----------



## Eric

There's this too....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Remarks by the Congresswoman who wrote the letter demanding investigation of the groups touring the Capitol a day prior to the incursion
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349553928736804864/




This is an excellent way - a wonderful philosophical (and security) tool, to examine - or interrogate - something: You look for things that are off-key, things that look out of place.

The old "what happened that should not have happened?", "What is there, that shouldn't be there?" and - and the "and" is critically important, you also use that tool to pose the question another way, the old "the dog that didn't bark" approach  - namely, "what didn't hapen that should have happened?" (Disconnected panic buttons are a good starting point with an interrogation of such data).


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

Arriving in DC on the day after Trump's second impeachment, thousands more National Guards.  Whoever may have thought the 1/6 incident was all cosplay should realize now that it was not and neither will be any attempt at a redo.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349796006976778245/


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> Arriving in DC on the day after Trump's second impeachment, thousands more National Guards.  Whoever may have thought the 1/6 incident was all cosplay should realize now that it was not and neither will be any attempt at a redo.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349796006976778245/



Agree. There isn't gonna be a redo in DC. The question is more so whether there are going to be state-level attempts. At DC they could unite, but let's say we are talking about 10,000 hardcore Trumpists distributed along 50 states. I'd suspect that Michigan or Virginia would be more desirable targets for their next attack. I'd be really really surprised if they didn't try anything.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> This is an excellent way - a wonderful philosophical (and security) tool, to examine - or interrogate - something: You look for thngs that look out of place.
> 
> The old "what happened that should not have happened?", "What is there, that shouldn't be there?" and - and the "and" is critically important, you also use that tool to pose the question another way, the old "the dog that didn't bark" approach  - namely, "what didn't hapen that should have happened?" (Disconnected panic buttons are a good starting point with an interrogation of such data).




Good on Mikie Sherrill for bringing her past military training and experience to her current "day job"  --even if she never thought she'd actually have to apply those skills to a job or representing constituents in DC.

What gets me about that reconnaissance gig was that Capitol tours were officially off the menu since last March.  Yet somehow whoever arranged the ones the day before the incursion figured that "still..." since congress critters have in the past pretty much been able to just invite in whomever they want, whenever they want, no biggie and so no one would notice some folks on a tour.  After nine months?  And after the altered ceremonies for the 117th's new members bringing home the fact that everything remotely "social" was different this year?

Not to take a single thing away from Rep. Sherrill but it was risky and stupid on someone's part to figure no one would think a tour group now would seem out of place.  Certainly the folks Rep.Boebert was guiding around might have raised an eyebrow.   The days are gone when one was expected really to dress up to visit the Capitol, but the group Boebert had with her looked like they'd been rounded up to help check fences before turning cows out to the back 40.  And maybe that was the case.


----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> Certainly the folks Rep.Boebert was guiding around might have raised an eyebrow. The days are gone when one was expected really to dress up to visit the Capitol, but the group Boebert had with her looked like they'd been rounded up to help check fences before turning cows out to the back 40. And maybe that was the case.



Is there an actual picture? Because the one I have seen is said to have been from July, before she was even elected.


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> Is there an actual picture? Because the one I have seen is said to have been from July, before she was even elected.




"I did not know that"...     but in some ways that's more interesting.

I hasten to say that Rep. Sherill herself has not publicly identified the official(s) she noticed having a group along on a tour.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349800700742668291/
Note:  Some in the thread are claiming this video is from earlier in November in GA.


----------



## MarkusL

lizkat said:


> Arriving in DC on the day after Trump's second impeachment, thousands more National Guards.  Whoever may have thought the 1/6 incident was all cosplay should realize now that it was not and neither will be any attempt at a redo.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349796006976778245/




I have always wanted to see the National Air and Space Museum ever since I was a little kid, and in the fall of 2016 I had already started some preliminary plans for the trip to Washington when Trump was elected and I thought I might just wait until America gets back to normal again. Two years later he was still president, and had shown he was everything we expected and worse. Around that time my attitude shifted. Instead of waiting for things to return to normal I got this real sense of urgency and felt I needed to go there before things get worse. I enjoyed the trip despite Trump's best efforts to ruin it (long story), and I did feel a bit silly about my reasoning. I mean what kind of trouble could he realistically cause by the end of his term?


----------



## lizkat

MarkusL said:


> I mean what kind of trouble could he realistically cause by the end of his term?




Yeah I'm asking that question _even now_ and STILL only meaning it satirically.

It's absurd for McConnell to pretend they couldn't convict and remove Trump with a Senate vote in 24 hours on an inked impeachment.  The Senate would have done it in two hours if one of Trumpistas' homebrew IEDs had gone off in the rotunda.  But no, this was just a drill...    So we have had these two weeks to wonder and Trump still five days left to plan a grand finale.


----------



## Yoused

MarkusL said:


> I have always wanted to see the National Air and Space Museum ever since I was a little kid, and in the fall of 2016 I had already started some preliminary plans for the trip to Washington when Trump was elected and ...



_Space Force!​_


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

theSeb said:


> Another one of the mob, ex-military. Turned in by his mother and sister because they were afraid of him. Each one of these stories is a human tragedy and the far fright news networks, the GOP and Trump are to blame.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349796782792994818/




if I were to hazard a guess I’d say the military trained him to shoot and kill non white people, he liked it and then realized he could be enjoying the same activity right in his own backyard.  It’s like a staycation but with killing people. Who aren’t white.


----------



## MarkusL

Yoused said:


> _Space Force!_​



Haha, yes... I am not sure but I think I went there before the whole Space Force thing. I did have a Trump moment in the NASM though. Right there in the entrance hall they have two intermediate-range nuclear missiles, one American and one Soviet. Banned by Reagan and Gorbachev, and legalized again by Trump and Putin. Otherwise Trump was remarkably absent during my visit, but the spirit of Trump filled me when I was at the FDR memorial and saw the FDR quotes carved in stone. I could not help but think it woukd be hilarious if it was the Trump memorial and instead of "THE ONLY THING WE HAVE TO FEAR IS FEAR ITSELF" it would say "YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO OWN COWS ANYMORE" or some other moronic Trump quote.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> Yeah I'm asking that question _even now_ and STILL only meaning it satirically.
> 
> It's absurd for McConnell to pretend they couldn't convict and remove Trump with a Senate vote in 24 hours on an inked impeachment.  The Senate would have done it in two hours if one of Trumpistas' homebrew IEDs had gone off in the rotunda.  But no, this was just a drill...    So we have had these two weeks to wonder and Trump still five days left to plan a grand finale.




I can sympathize with not wanting Biden’s early days to be consumed by yet more Trump in the form of a trial and punishment, but this can’t be swept under the rug. Not for Trump and his goons or for anybody in the future thinking they can attempt the same thing but “better”.

Personally I think everybody in the public eye including news hosts who promoted the election lie needs to be hauled in front of Congress and explain themselves.   It doesn’t need to result in convictions but the public needs to see, especially Trump supporters, how they were lied to with “facts” mostly pulled out of their ass.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I can sympathize with not wanting Biden’s early days to be consumed by yet more Trump in the form of a trial and punishment, but this can’t be swept under the rug. Not for Trump and his goons or for anybody in the future thinking they can attempt the same thing but “better”.
> 
> Personally I think everybody in the public eye including news hosts who promoted the election lie needs to be hauled in front of Congress and explain themselves.   It doesn’t need to result in convictions but the public needs to see, especially Trump supporters, how they were lied to with “facts” mostly pulled out of their ass.





Yeah time for the age of deliberate misinformation for political gain to end.

As for the freedom to broadcast complete fabrications under the rubric of news...  well some other countries are a little more stern about flat lying to viewers and calling it news.


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> Yeah time for the age of deliberate misinformation for political gain to end.
> 
> As for the freedom to broadcast complete fabrications under the rubric of news...  well some other countries are a little more stern about flat lying to viewers and calling it news.



This kind of disinformation?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349409423249137667/


----------



## DT

theSeb said:


> Another one of the mob, ex-military. Turned in by his mother and sister because they were afraid of him. Each one of these stories is a human tragedy and the far fright news networks, the GOP and Trump are to blame.




There's this thing with Marines, that after service, they're former-marines, as opposed to "ex", just kind of a sign of respect that they will always be a part of corp, but that guy is definitely an EX-marine.


----------



## Alli

They just showed Peter Navarro on TV. He is still perpetuating the lie that Trump won. And they expect us to heal?

I actually had someone reply to me on Facebook today about how we needed to unite. I told him I wasn’t uniting with Nazis and why would he!


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> They just showed Peter Navarro on TV. He is still perpetuating the lie that Trump won. And they expect us to heal?
> 
> I actually had someone reply to me on Facebook today about how we needed to unite. I told him I wasn’t uniting with Nazis and why would he!




Well the right can quit carping over censorship now if the media are still booking the likes of Peter Navarro to run defense of the indefensible.

As for the FB encounter,  I've seen exchanges between far righties and sane people on Twitter today so it's not like dumping Parler has squelched what passes for political debate these days.  It just took the most rotten planks out of Trump's rotting base. 

Hey, let them go learn how to huddle on the dark web, I'm sure by now there are a thousand federal honeypots out there waiting to welcome them with fake pics of their own "bragging rights" from last week and then scoop up whatever pics some idiots put up to top the feds' bait.  "The knock on the door will come" is what the FBI did promise...


----------



## SuperMatt

Question after seeing the arrests so far: Is living in mommy’s basement a requirement for joining the Proud Boys?


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Question after seeing the arrests so far: Is living in mommy’s basement a requirement for joining the Proud Boys?




Yah some of these guys haven't had enough to do for a long time, I guess.

If we live through the early recovery period,  Biden's program should improve jobs situation, spending power and education options in the USA.  Those all do tend to reduce some of the xenophobia in the general population.  The hard core white nationalist leaders will persist trying to recruit.  Might have more trouble drumming up followers though.


----------



## thekev

lizkat said:


> Hey, let them go learn how to huddle on the dark web, I'm sure by now there are a thousand federal honeypots out there waiting to welcome them with fake pics of their own "bragging rights" from last week and then scoop up whatever pics some idiots put up to top the feds' bait.  "The knock on the door will come" is what the FBI did promise...




You're making me want to watch Mr. Robot again.


----------



## Yoused

MarkusL said:


> … the spirit of Trump filled me when I was at the FDR memorial and saw the FDR quotes carved in stone. I could not help but think it woukd be hilarious if it was the Trump memorial and instead of "THE ONLY THING WE HAVE TO FEAR IS FEAR ITSELF" it would say "YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO OWN COWS ANYMORE" or some other moronic Trump quote.



What, they would all belong to Devin Nunes?


----------



## MarkusL

Yoused said:


> What, they would all belong to Devin Nunes?



I think the cows thing was Trump’s understanding of the Green New Deal.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> Yeah time for the age of deliberate misinformation for political gain to end.
> 
> As for the freedom to broadcast complete fabrications under the rubric of news...  well some other countries are a little more stern about flat lying to viewers and calling it news.




I already knew about Clinton’s deregulation of the telecommunications industry lead to a handful of conglomerates scooping up networks and putting their political slant in everything from 24 hour news networks to local newscasts but it wasn’t until recently that I learned about the fairness doctrine that was killed off under Reagan.





__





						FCC fairness doctrine - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Gee, what could that lead to.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350158615131299840/


----------



## lizkat

There are apparently still concerns about the inauguration and the personal safety of Biden and Harris.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349910493390057476/


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> There are apparently still concerns about the inauguration and the personal safety of Biden and Harris.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349910493390057476/




Let’s hope it doesn’t turn out like the massive Twitter blood bath protest of 1 earlier this week.


----------



## JayMysteri0

And...


> Killeen NAACP president said circulating text did not come from them
> 
> 
> A text message with misleading information that appears as though it came from the NAACP has been circulating telling people to watch out for white supremacist groups coming into the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kdhnews.com





> A text message with misleading information that appears as though it came from the NAACP has been circulating telling people to watch out for white supremacist groups coming into the area.
> 
> This message did not come from the NAACP, according to Tanieka Driver-Moultrie, president of the Killeen chapter of the NAACP.
> “The National Office of the NAACP, the Texas State Conference of the NAACP, nor the local branch of the NAACP authored this text and sent it out,” Driver-Moultrie said in a news release.
> 
> The misleading text, in part, says white supremacist groups have initiations happening this weekend.
> 
> “As part of the initiation it is said that they will be looking to snatch black men and boys and hang them, shoot them, torture them and kill them,” according to the text.
> 
> Driver-Moultrie called it a “fake” text.



Someone's got to sow those tensions.


----------



## SuperMatt

theSeb said:


> I am not surprised, since they are releasing these people into home confinement with a pat on the back and reminder to not be naughty.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350182334306406401/
> 
> Despite these strong accusations, Magistrate Judge Jeffrey L. Cureton said he would release the former lieutenant colonel, 53, to home confinement. Brock was ordered to surrender any firearms and the judge said he would have limited internet access under his confinement.



I honestly don’t have a problem with people being in home confinement instead of jail before their trial date, even this guy. That being said, it had to be a bit of a judgment call on the part of the judge: is this guy crazy enough that he will commit violent crimes before his trial?


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> I honestly don’t have a problem with people being in home confinement instead of jail before their trial date, even this guy. That being said, it had to be a bit of a judgment call on the part of the judge: is this guy crazy enough that he will commit violent crimes before his trial?




The real perversion here is if any of these people go to prison it will be just like getting a fully paid scholarship to white supremacist big boy training camp.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> I honestly don’t have a problem with people being in home confinement instead of jail before their trial date, even this guy. That being said, it had to be a bit of a judgment call on the part of the judge: is this guy crazy enough that he will commit violent crimes before his trial?



It's always about the optics.

When a kid can be put in Riker's for 3 years without trial for allegedly stealing a backpack...

But illegally trespass into the capitol with seeming malicious intent & zip ties, you get sent home...


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> It's always about the optics.
> 
> When a kid can be put in Riker's for 3 years without trial suspicion for allegedly stealing a backpack...
> 
> But illegally trespass into the capitol with seeming malicious intent & zip ties, you get sent home...



I agree; but to me the solution is letting the kid go, not detaining this guy.

Fortunately for the Capitol insurrectionists, they didn’t commit their crimes in a state that intentionally tries to collect bail money to balance their budget or likes to lock people up to make a point. Here is a document from the DC agency dealing with pre-trial services. They release 90% of arrestees without bond, and the results have been very good... this dates back to an initiative from Bobby Kennedy in the 1960s.



			https://www.psa.gov/sites/default/files/Pretrial%20Risk%20Assessment%20in%20DC-Status%20Statement-May%202020%20FINAL.pdf


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## SuperMatt

theSeb said:


> He appeared in court in Texas. Does that have any bearing?



Oh yeah good point... I forgot the police let all the terrorists fly back to their home states and get settled back into their mommies’ basements before arresting them. I don’t know if the DC rules apply to federal courts elsewhere, or not. I’m just familiar with the DC situation.


----------



## SuperMatt

Well, DC is just like Baghdad now... We got our very own green zone!!!



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/01/15/trump-impeachment-biden-transition-live-updates/#link-WFV7OO2VMNDA3GHTATZCHHULZQ
		


Thanks Trump-terrorists...


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> I agree; but to me the solution is letting the kid go, not detaining this guy.
> 
> Fortunately for the Capitol insurrectionists, they didn’t commit their crimes in a state that intentionally tries to collect bail money to balance their budget or likes to lock people up to make a point. Here is a document from the DC agency dealing with pre-trial services. They release 90% of arrestees without bond, and the results have been very good... this dates back to an initiative from Bobby Kennedy in the 1960s.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.psa.gov/sites/default/files/Pretrial%20Risk%20Assessment%20in%20DC-Status%20Statement-May%202020%20FINAL.pdf



Yes, but that's *your* solution, and unfortunately the kid didn't have someone like you involved.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yes, but that's *your* solution, and unfortunately the kid didn't have someone like you involved.



I agree it is highly unfortunate. I think more jurisdictions should follow the model of pre-trial services in Washington DC. I know more places are ending cash bail, but there are still too many places that have it, thereby unfairly locking people up pre-trial for one reason only: they don’t have money.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Followup to the story that had me rolling on the floor...



> Massachusetts Woman Fired From Hospital After Being Identified in Capitol Coup Photo by Her Own Daughter
> 
> 
> Listen: The attempted coup at the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6, was a terrible event. Terrible. It was treasonous, horrifying and an undeniable threat to American democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com





> Listen: The attempted coup at the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6, was a terrible event. Terrible. It was treasonous, horrifying and an undeniable threat to American democracy.
> 
> That being said, the fallout has been funny as hell.
> 
> Ever since the mob of angry white people stormed the Capitol building like it was hosting a clearance sale on Birkenstocks and UGG boots, the FBI, U.S. Marshals and, I’m sure, other law enforcement agencies have been rounding up attackers—affectionately referred to as the “Coup Klutz Klan” by _The Root’s_ Michael Harriot—and charging them with crimes, because it turns out that storming the U.S. Capitol in an attempt to overthrow the government is, among other things, illegal AF. It’s also the kind of thing that will lose you your job.
> 
> A Massachusetts woman found out the hard way that being caught on camera participating in what white people must have thought was White People Day—or what I affectionately refer to as “Caucasi-D-Day”—is a sure-fire way to catch a pink slip. What makes it more hilarious is that she was fired from her job after being outed on social media by her own daughter.



I still can't stop laughing over the daughter clowning her mother, or how well thrown that punch was.

At the same time, I have to feel sorry for the woman.  None of this should happen to anyone.

At the same time tho, thinking going to a BLM protest is dangerous, then get your nose restructured, clowned publicly, and fired.

DAMN!!!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> I honestly don’t have a problem with people being in home confinement instead of jail before their trial date, even this guy. That being said, it had to be a bit of a judgment call on the part of the judge: is this guy crazy enough that he will commit violent crimes before his trial?




But there's also this.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Karen?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350244468008562689/


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Let’s hope it doesn’t turn out like the massive Twitter blood bath protest of 1 earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 2781





Yeah, who's gonna take on all those National Guardsmen anyway.

They canceled the Amtrak thing but only moved the rehearsal of inauguration out a day to Monday.  Hell maybe just to give everyone a chance to think again how they want to do the inauguration.  Biden's nominee to head up DHS just dropped her getting-ready-for-confirmation prep to join the security honchos from FBI and Secret Service who are charged with ensuring security for the event. 

I think there are still concerns about allegiances and potential idiocies at the planned inauguration.  Question  is not being seen as backing down to domestic terrorists worth the risk to the safety of the principals and invited guests at public ceremonies.  Everyone from congress gets to bring one guest and they had been told by Pelosi to RSVP by tonight,  so maybe they need time to vet them all for this particular inauguration,   "all things considered".


----------



## SuperMatt

This guy is not being released:









						"A certain danger": Judge detains man accused of threatening Nancy Pelosi and D.C. mayor
					

"If I had a more concerning threats case come before me, I don't remember it," a federal judge said of Cleveland Meredith.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> Yeah, who's gonna take on all those National Guardsmen anyway.
> 
> They canceled the Amtrak thing but only moved the rehearsal of inauguration out a day to Monday.  Hell maybe just to give everyone a chance to think again how they want to do the inauguration.  Biden's nominee to head up DHS just dropped her getting-ready-for-confirmation prep to join the security honchos from FBI and Secret Service who are charged with ensuring security for the event.
> 
> I think there are still concerns about allegiances and potential idiocies at the planned inauguration.  Question  is not being seen as backing down to domestic terrorists worth the risk to the safety of the principals and invited guests at public ceremonies.  Everyone from congress gets to bring one guest and they had been told by Pelosi to RSVP by tonight,  so maybe they need time to vet them all for this particular inauguration,   "all things considered".




I read an article yesterday saying the leaders of these "patriot" groups are telling their members to sit this one out.  Leader of the Proud Boys actually said "Time to chill."


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I read an article yesterday saying the leaders of these "patriot" groups are telling their members to sit this one out.  Leader of the Proud Boys actually said "Time to chill."




Yeah well the leader of the Proud Boys is banned from being in DC until his trial sometime in June is what I read somewhere...   so he might as well chill !!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Jesus fuck.  My roommate, a man my senior and fellow left leaner like me who I respect on multiple levels, believes the 9/11 conspiracy was completely pulled off by the US government.  He's also mostly removed from politics beyond occasional MSNBC and CNN exposure, but he'll completely deep dive on nutritional facts on vegetarianism (oddly not vegan) vs. meat consumption.  He also highly enjoys keeping up with local politics, including just for fun watching current local government zoom meetings.  When I point out the evils of the Democrat party he seems shocked to offended.    

It completely grates on my nerves that he is incapable of taking the actions of the Trump administration for the last 4 years and specifically the last few months at face value.  He thinks it's all an elaborate orchestrated scheme, the left version of the deep state.  Fuck!


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> Karen?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350244468008562689/



I believe it is "KKKaren".


----------



## MarkusL

SuperMatt said:


> I honestly don’t have a problem with people being in home confinement instead of jail before their trial date, even this guy. That being said, it had to be a bit of a judgment call on the part of the judge: is this guy crazy enough that he will commit violent crimes before his trial?



I would be more comfortable with it if his employer had denounced his actions and committed to keeping him away from their Boeing 737 until the inauguration.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> I agree it is highly unfortunate. I think more jurisdictions should follow the model of pre-trial services in Washington DC. I know more places are ending cash bail, but there are still too many places that have it, thereby unfairly locking people up pre-trial for one reason only: they don’t have money.




Surely there are exceptions though.   A common sense one would seem to be an arrest related to breach of the Capitol in aid of disrupting the business of a sitting government and being in possession of zip ties on that occasion (as opposed to a Starbucks coffee cup or 20oz of bottled water).  

I suppose Mr. ShowedUpWithZipTies is under surveillance though?   Some poor sod in the FBI who had messed up and was recently assigned to look out for Yeti in the northern reaches of Minnesota has probably been pulled off that duty and is now parked in a car outside wherever Mr, Zip lives.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> I suppose Mr. ShowedUpWithZipTies is under surveillance though?



Justice would be to require him to carry his zip ties behind his back, cinched snugly around his wrists. I would be happy to release him on those terms.


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> Surely there are exceptions though. A common sense one would seem to be an arrest related to breach of the Capitol in aid of disrupting the business of a sitting government and being in possession of zip ties on that occasion (as opposed to a Starbucks coffee cup or 20oz of bottled water). I suppose Mr. ShowedUpWithZipTies is under surveillance though? Some poor sod in the FBI who had messed up and was recently assigned to look out for Yeti in the northern reaches of Minnesota has probably been pulled off that duty and is now parked in a car outside wherever Mr, Zip lives.




He has to wear an ankle monitor and his internet access is restricted. Sounds like his ex-wife called the FBI and he also turned himself in. The prosecution really didn’t want him released, so those indicating racial bias from the Texas judge are probably correct.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Just so we know where people like Boebert get their thinking from...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350217782101741575/
Disturbingly, this is NOT a performance.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350220786846470145/
Privilege is a wonderful F'N thing

Also, timing is everything
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350458779217907713/


----------



## SuperMatt

Well well well, look at another decision made by this judge:









						Man Gets Light Sentence For Hate Crime After Threatening Black Neighbors With Noose
					

A judgment has come down.




					newsone.com
				




If you‘re a white supremacist terrorist, THIS is the judge you want handling your case!

WTF?!?!?!


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> Well well well, look at another decision made by this judge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man Gets Light Sentence For Hate Crime After Threatening Black Neighbors With Noose
> 
> 
> A judgment has come down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newsone.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you‘re a white supremacist terrorist, THIS is the judge you want handling your case!
> 
> WTF?!?!?!



I know it's a thing that doesn't exist for some people ( obviously those the judge keeps giving lighter sentences to ), but clearly it's something in the system.


----------



## JayMysteri0

DAMN!!


----------



## lizkat

A guy who was stopped at a DC checkpoint yesterday was apparently overoptimistic about his chances of attending the inauguration.









						A man with a gun arrested by Capitol Police at a security checkpoint calls it an ‘honest mistake.’ (Published 2021)
					

The man was arrested on Friday with more than 500 rounds of ammunition in his truck, the police said. He told a reporter he was heading to a security job in Washington and got lost.




					www.nytimes.com
				




What's weird about the piece is that only the headline refers to the detainee holding inauthentic credentials...



> The man, Wesley A. Beeler, of Front Royal, Va., was charged with five crimes, including illegal possession of a weapon and ammunition, according to the report.
> 
> Mr. Beeler had driven to a security checkpoint on E Street NE in Washington, where officers found he had a Glock pistol, 509 rounds for the pistol and 21 shotgun shells, the report said


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Wonderful piece in today's (Jan 16) Guardian about how some of the US Capitol rioters (or insurrectionists) claim that they were "listening to the President", but, now that they have been arrested, seem stunned that they "are facing a prison sentence" and are pleading with the President to pardon them (before his inglorious term of office comes to an end next week).

Does Mr Trump pardon "losers"?  Or, even allies? 

Or, is he more likely - with his characteristic lack of gratitude - to throw these "useful idiots" (Lenin's term) under the proverbial bus, by turning a deaf ear to their pleas, as he sets about busying himself with the details of packing prior to his departure from the White House?


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> Also, timing is everything
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350458779217907713/



I posted this elsewhere, commenting on her two-words-gap-three-words-gap manner of speaking and was informed that she is just verbally racking the slide over and over again, spilling shells all over the floor.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Apologies if this has been asked before...but does she remind anybody of Sarah Palin?


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before...but does she remind anybody of Sarah Palin?



She makes Palin look smart in comparison...


----------



## lizkat

Thomas Veil said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before...but does she remind anybody of Sarah Palin?




Hell no.   Boebert can make Sarah Palin look thoughtful, composed and competent. 




Yoused said:


> I posted this elsewhere, commenting on her two-words-gap-three-words-gap manner of speaking and was informed that she is just verbally racking the slide over and over again, spilling shells all over the floor.




Maybe in the Capitol we need fewer pastors roaming the halls (offering to pray with legislators) and a whole lot more mental health counselors offering walk-in appointments and discreet ways for aides or peers to signal that someone may have "issues" that are adversely affecting performance or even the safety of others in the workspace.

Some newly elected GOP representatives were half off the wall even as candidates.  Now they're sworn members of Congress and --thanks to the increasingly disrespectful antics of the GOP's House Freedom Caucus--  it's all the rage to rant on about their rights and the rights of constituents of their own faction of their own party within their own districts.   It used to at least be an option to consider the needs of the country in times of crisis. 

If congress critters cannot manage to focus on their oath of allegiance to the Constitution over their party,  they don't belong where they're now hanging their day job hats --and whining about the fact they aren't the boss yet and can't make the rules.   Boebert's not the only one but she's certainly making a name for herself in that department.


----------



## lizkat

Aaaaand...   Representative Boebert's communications director has resigned.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350594615230029837/


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> Aaaaand...   Representative Boebert's communications director has resigned.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350594615230029837/



Whodathunk!


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

Followup on early reports of the guy who tried to breach a DC checkpoint...    claims he forgot he had his gun in the car, had been working security in DC in the past week, the credential was from his job, he got lost in the city this time, says the arrest report was wrong in that he didn't have 500 rounds of hollow point ammo in the car, just the shotgun shells and his handgun  (which the arrest report said had a high cap magazine, 17 rounds with one in the chamber).



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/beeler-arrest-inauguration-checkpoint/2021/01/16/8597db24-5834-11eb-a817-e5e7f8a406d6_story.html
		


You decide.  I dunno, some of this doesn't really hang together but post-arrest they just told him not to come back to the city except for talking with his lawyer or appearing in court. 



> “It was an honest mistake,” Beeler explained after being released. In a tear-filled interview, he said he has spent the past week working as hired security in downtown Washington ahead of the inauguration. He said he forgot that his firearm was in his truck when he left his home in Virginia, where he said he has a license to carry. He said he realized it was there halfway through his trip but that  he was running late, so he didn’t turn around. He denied that he had the more than 500 rounds of ammunition listed in his arrest report.






> “I pulled up to a checkpoint after getting lost in D.C. because I’m a country boy,” he said. “I showed them the inauguration badge that was given to me.”
> 
> A person with knowledge of Beeler’s actions, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because the case is pending, said Beeler has no extremist ties, cooperated fully with law enforcement and was cleared from further investigation, except for the charge of violating District law by carrying a pistol without a license.






> U.S. Capitol Police said in charging papers that Beeler was “not authorized to enter the restricted area” with the credential he presented. In a statement Saturday, police said he presented “a non-government issued” credential. As his credential was being checked, another officer noted bumper stickers on the truck that read, “Assault Life” and “If they come for your guns give ’em your bullets first,” police said.






> He said he has had numerous security assignments in the past, including working as a corrections officer and providing security for a Saudi Embassy property. A spokeswoman for Allied Universal Security Services confirmed that Beeler had worked for a smaller security company it acquired.






> Beeler’s wife, Noelle Beeler, said she realizes why people reacted with fear and concern at the report of a man with a Glock and a cache of ammo in his truck in downtown Washington.
> 
> “It’s understandable during these times. It does sound suspicious,” she said. The couple was trying to find a way for Beeler to return home after his release and to explain to their children what happened.
> 
> “I don’t want my kids to think I’m a bad person,” Beeler said.


----------



## Clix Pix

As for this Lauren Boebert,  every time I see that name I am reminded of Lorena Bobbitt, who some years ago took rather drastic action against the husband who was abusing her.....a knife did the deed for her.  The names are similar, but in this situation there are vast differences and I am truly dumbfounded that this Boebert woman, armed with deadly weapon(s)  and ready to fire off her artillery at any opportunity, someone who has already been arrested several times,  ever was elected to public office.  WTF???

As for the guy who tried to slip one past the checkpoint in DC by claiming he was "lost," while driving  a vehicle in which he had plenty of  potentially lethal weaponry....... Uh, he lives in Front Royal, VA (about an hour's drive from DC), meaning that he has undoubtedly been in and around the District of Columbia many times.  He's not a tourist from Nebraska or Wyoming, some state at a significant distance from DC......  He knows this area.  "Lost?"   Snort!    It's really not cool that they let this guy go back home on his own say-so......


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350543810422480897/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350598149027586050/


----------



## Thomas Veil

theSeb said:


> Looks wise, yes, a bit



Scatterbrain-wise too.


----------



## SuperMatt

Clix Pix said:


> As for this Lauren Boebert,  every time I see that name I am reminded of Lorena Bobbitt, who some years ago took rather drastic action against the husband who was abusing her.....a knife did the deed for her.  The names are similar, but in this situation there are vast differences and I am truly dumbfounded that this Boebert woman, armed with deadly weapon(s)  and ready to fire off her artillery at any opportunity, someone who has already been arrested several times,  ever was elected to public office.  WTF???
> 
> As for the guy who tried to slip one past the checkpoint in DC by claiming he was "lost," while driving  a vehicle in which he had plenty of  potentially lethal weaponry....... Uh, he lives in Front Royal, VA (about an hour's drive from DC), meaning that he has undoubtedly been in and around the District of Columbia many times.  He's not a tourist from Nebraska or Wyoming, some state at a significant distance from DC......  He knows this area.  "Lost?"   Snort!    It's really not cool that they let this guy go back home on his own say-so......



Being in DC during these seemingly random and widespread road closures, there are parts of the story I can believe... but “i forgot I had my gun in my car” while driving into DC? Come on man...

EDIT: They are gonna interview this guy on the local news shortly....

The gun was not registered, neither was the ammo, and the credential was invalid.

His denial sounded weak and he sounded like he was tearing up when he said he just wants to be with his family and forget it ever happened.... yeah wouldn’t that be nice? They showed him wearing a black ball cap with the black American flag... 

I’m not buying his story in the slightest. Thank goodness for the checkpoints.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> I’m not buying his story in the slightest. Thank goodness for the checkpoints.




I wonder if they're just laying back on some other charges until after Trump leaves and can't pardon him.   

Or else hey "if you're white you're right."  This part of the piece was interesting.



> Beeler was arrested on charges of carrying a pistol without a license, possession of an unregistered firearm and possession of unregistered ammunition, a Capitol Police spokesperson said. At a hearing on Saturday afternoon, *the U.S. attorney’s office for the District asked a judge to issue a stay-away order. Beeler was released on personal recognizance, which prosecutors did not object to, even when the judge asked three times whether the government wished him to be held ahead of trial.*





So the acting US attorney for DC is a Trump appointee. The arrest was made by Capitol Police but it was the US attorney's office that basically cut the guy loose to go out there in a self-serving interview and undermine the arresting officers' recorded assertion about the 500 rounds of ammo w/ hollow points...


----------



## MarkusL

SuperMatt said:


> Being in DC during these seemingly random and widespread road closures, there are parts of the story I can believe... but “i forgot I had my gun in my car” while driving into DC? Come on man...
> 
> EDIT: They are gonna interview this guy on the local news shortly....
> 
> The gun was not registered, neither was the ammo, and the credential was invalid.
> 
> His denial sounded weak and he sounded like he was tearing up when he said he just wants to be with his family and forget it ever happened.... yeah wouldn’t that be nice? They showed him wearing a black ball cap with the black American flag...
> 
> I’m not buying his story in the slightest. Thank goodness for the checkpoints.



I agree, his explanations do not ring true. When I visited DC as a tourist I found it very difficult to lose my way in a city where the streets are named A, B, C and 1, 2, 3. Even when you're on one of the diagonals you're just a block away from a street in the regular grid numbering. Let's see on Google Street View if there were any visual cues to help him figure out where he was at the street corner where he was stopped. The articles I have seen are not explicit about the geometry of the checkpoint but this appears to be the way he would have been facing when he was "asking for directions".





Many times have I found myself at an unexpected roadblock and had to ask police officers or security guards for advice on which side of the closed area gives me the shortest detour. Never have I in such a situation presented any kind of credentials or identification. This guy knew where he wanted to be - on the other side of the checkpoint. That's why he flashed his papers.

Anyway, his explanation doesn't sound like it is meant to convince us normies. Then he would have emphasized having been there before but getting confused by the street closures. His poetic story about being a "country boy" sounds like it was authored specifically to drum up support from people dumb enough to think he is some kind of regular all-American kid from the Heartland who accidentally stumbled off his farm and is now being harassed by the big-city liberals.


----------



## Eraserhead

lizkat said:


> Aaaaand...   Representative Boebert's communications director has resigned.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350594615230029837/



I suspect shes committed a serious criminal offence and the communications director wants nothing to do with it.


----------



## Alli

Eraserhead said:


> I suspect shes committed a serious criminal offence and the communications director wants nothing to do with it.



If Boebert had even a single brain cell, she would resign as well. The enquiry into her role giving a tour the day before the insurrection will not go in her favor.


----------



## Eraserhead

Alli said:


> If Boebert had even a single brain cell, she would resign as well. The enquiry into her role giving a tour the day before the insurrection will not go in her favor.




If she had a single brain cell she wouldn’t have supported the coup.


----------



## Alli

Eraserhead said:


> If she had a single brain cell she wouldn’t have supported the coup.



Good point.


----------



## JayMysteri0

lizkat said:


> Aaaaand...   Representative Boebert's communications director has resigned.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350594615230029837/





Eraserhead said:


> I suspect shes committed a serious criminal offence and the communications director wants nothing to do with it.



YIKES!!!      There might be something to that...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350638023789080576/

Sheepus!  The breaks this woman has gotten!!   
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350651057811173380/

Sorry.  I just thought this was funny.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350641136193449984/


----------



## SuperMatt

MarkusL said:


> I agree, his explanations do not ring true. When I visited DC as a tourist I found it very difficult to lose my way in a city where the streets are named A, B, C and 1, 2, 3. Even when you're on one of the diagonals you're just a block away from a street in the regular grid numbering. Let's see on Google Street View if there were any visual cues to help him figure out where he was at the street corner where he was stopped. The articles I have seen are not explicit about the geometry of the checkpoint but this appears to be the way he would have been facing when he was "asking for directions".
> 
> View attachment 2812
> 
> Many times have I found myself at an unexpected roadblock and had to ask police officers or security guards for advice on which side of the closed area gives me the shortest detour. Never have I in such a situation presented any kind of credentials or identification. This guy knew where he wanted to be - on the other side of the checkpoint. That's why he flashed his papers.
> 
> Anyway, his explanation doesn't sound like it is meant to convince us normies. Then he would have emphasized having been there before but getting confused by the street closures. His poetic story about being a "country boy" sounds like it was authored specifically to drum up support from people dumb enough to think he is some kind of regular all-American kid from the Heartland who accidentally stumbled off his farm and is now being harassed by the big-city liberals.



Navigating DC can be a bit tougher than one thinks because there are diagonal streets cutting through everywhere; they are named after the states. Some roads on the grid come to an end and then restart under the same letter or number a few blocks later. And many streets are one-way, so with these seemingly random closures, I was diverted over a dozen blocks from where I wanted to go the other day, and I live in the city. So believe me, I was 100% willing to cut a guy from Front Royal a break... but when you say you’re lost after you showed credentials trying to get into the area first? No, if you were lost you’d tell them you were lost and ask them how to get to your destination. And every single gun nut is totally aware of the DC regulations on guns; it’s all they can ever talk about, so ”forgetting” your gun is in the truck is BS too.

This guy is full of it.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Yoused

"Right Side Broadcasting" posts lengthy video of a D.C. walkthrough highlighting blocked streets and security measures put in place for something on Wednesday. It would appear that the intent is to facilitate the terrorists who want to die on that hill.


----------



## lizkat

Meanwhile some of the personalities behind the Capitol incursion ran previews much earlier.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350524910121181190/


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> Meanwhile some of the personalities behind the Capitol incursion ran previews much earlier.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350524910121181190/



Another illegal and dangerous activity cheered on by Trump. He is despicable.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Another illegal and dangerous activity cheered on by Trump. He is despicable.




Marco Rubio made some wisecrack about how gee we do that stuff all the time in Florida...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1323273438916710401/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350970705479872512/



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350941964166946821/


----------



## leekohler2

theSeb said:


> Holy shit. Actual and factual proof that Republican politicians are stupid. And so is everyone who votes for this trash.



This woman should have been arrested immediately. It's clear at this point that all of this was deliberate and coordinated.


----------



## JayMysteri0

There are armed protests all over the country at various capitals.

Now lets imagine if all those protestors were PoC mad about another PoC being killed over a suspected counterfeit bill.

I wonder how those protestors out there right now would feel about it?  I wonder if they would ask why *those* protestors brought guns? 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350979348292100098/


----------



## lizkat

leekohler2 said:


> This woman should have been arrested immediately. It's clear at this point that all of this was deliberate and coordinated.




Twisting in the wind... while investigations continue?

Investigators waiting for one of them to try for "full cooperation in exchange for immunity from prosecution" ??

How would one of them do that anyway?  Have a lawyer sidle up to the FBI and ask _"Hypothetically speaking, what if I had a client who was willing to talk about how some of what happened got planned or enabled?"_


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> Twisting in the wind... while investigations continue?
> 
> Investigators waiting for one of them to try for "full cooperation in exchange for immunity from prosecution" ??
> 
> How would one of them do that anyway?  Have a lawyer sidle up to the FBI and ask _"Hypothetically speaking, what if I had a client who was willing to talk about how some of what happened got planned or enabled?"_



That sounds possible. If a person who committed a nonviolent crime at the scene could implicate an insider within the Capitol police or even a member of Congress, that might capture the attention of a prosecutor....


----------



## Yoused

ProPublica's compilation of terrorist videos that were uploaded to parler (harvested from the scrape), sorted chronologically and marked for general location.


----------



## lizkat

Meanwhile since some former and active law enforcement and at least a few ex-military are known to have been involved in the insurrection itself, it's uncomfortable but necessary for officials to be concerned about internal threats from protectors at the inauguration.   As for concerns of the defense department,  one hopes they realize there are concerns about them too.  What a grotesque nightmare Trump's failed presidency leaves us facing.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350993796364980225/


----------



## iLunar

lizkat said:


> Meanwhile since some former and active law enforcement and at least a few ex-military are known to have been involved in the insurrection itself, it's uncomfortable but necessary for officials to be concerned about internal threats from protectors at the inauguration.   As for concerns of the defense department,  one hopes they realize there are concerns about them too.  What a grotesque nightmare Trump's failed presidency leaves us facing.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350993796364980225/




And what does the vetting look like and who's doing it? I read a report about a person responsible for the vetting of extremism in his police unit was a  proud boy. It's alarming.


----------



## lizkat

iLunar said:


> And what does the vetting look like and who's doing it? I read a report about a person responsible for the vetting of extremism in his police unit was a  proud boy. It's alarming.




Apparently it's the FBI.  They are helping the Secret Service with prep for the inauguration.









						FBI vetting Guardsmen in D.C. amid fears of insider attack
					

The massive undertaking reflects the fears that have gripped Washington following the deadly Jan. 6 insurrection.




					www.politico.com


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## JayMysteri0

From the dept of "Glad I am NOT this stupid person"
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351109321543843841/

You have to know this one is crapping her pants if she did steal it, for whatever reasons.

On the other hand, if she did steal it for reasons, that's going to raise even more doubts about if the riot was uncoordinated.


----------



## User.45

theSeb said:


> "It ain't safe for you guys"
> "We love you guys. Take it easy"



Next-level cognitive dissonance.


----------



## lizkat

P_X said:


> Next-level cognitive dissonance.




Well they've all been schooled by a master (and his lackeys) to blow past issues like that.









						Records: Trump allies behind rally that ignited Capitol riot
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — Members of President Donald Trump’s failed presidential campaign played key roles in orchestrating the Washington rally that spawned a deadly assault  on the U.S.




					apnews.com
				





I have to say Mick Mulvaney keeps turning up as a rather unhelpful guy no matter what post he's just climbing down from...  or at least that's how Trump's legal counsel would see it if The Don had counsel with any wit.



> The insurrection at the Capitol prompted Mick Mulvaney to quit his position as Trump’s special envoy to Northern Ireland. He told CNBC a day after the assault that remaining in the post would prompt people to say “‘Oh yeah, you work for the guy who tried to overtake the government.’”




Meanwhile Mick's niece was among those who had worked on Trump's campaign and were on the paperwork for permits for the demonstrations at the Capitol, or assigned to duties like arranging credentials for VIPs...  and she was among Trump aides quickly scrubbing their social media to distance themselves from it all after the insurrection.



> The AP’s review found at least three of the Trump campaign aides named on the permit rushed to obscure their connections to the demonstration. They deactivated or locked down their social media profiles, removed tweets that referenced the rally and blocked a reporter who asked questions.






> Maggie Mulvaney, a niece of former top Trump aide Mick Mulvaney, is listed on the permit attachment as the “VIP Lead.” She worked as director of finance operations for the Trump campaign, according to her LinkedIn profile. FEC records show Maggie Mulvaney was earning $5,000 every two weeks from Trump’s reelection campaign, with the most recent payment reported on Nov. 13.
> 
> Maggie Mulvaney had taken down her Twitter account as of last Monday, although it reappeared after an AP reporter asked her about the account’s removal. On Sunday, the same day the AP published this report, she blocked that AP reporter on Twitter.






> The AP reviewed social media posts, voter registrations, court files and other public records for more than 120 people either facing criminal charges related to the Jan. 6 unrest or who, going maskless during the pandemic, were later identified through photographs and videos taken during the melee.
> 
> The review found the crowd was overwhelmingly made up of longtime Trump supporters, including Republican Party officials, GOP political donors, far-right militants, white supremacists, off-duty police, members of the military and adherents of the QAnon myth...






> Kimberly Fletcher, the Moms for America president, said she wasn’t aware the Trump campaign had a role in the rally at the Ellipse until around New Year’s Day. While she didn’t work directly with the campaign, Fletcher did notice a shift in who was involved in the rally and who would be speaking.
> 
> “When I got there and I saw the size of the stage and everything, I’m like, ‘Wow, we couldn’t possibly have afforded that,’” she said. “It was a big stage. It was a very professional stage. I don’t know who was in the background or who put it together or anything.”
> 
> In addition to the large stage, the rally on the Ellipse featured a sophisticated sound system and at least three Jumbotron-style screens projecting the president’s image to the crowd. Videos posted online show Trump and his family in a nearby private tent watching the rally on several monitors as music blared in the background.
> 
> Moms for America held a more modest “Save the Republic” rally on Jan. 5 near the U.S. Capitol, an event that drew about 500 people and cost between $13,000 to $14,000, according to Fletcher.


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0

At some point, someone has to start pointing out the irony in the term in white supremacist for some...



> Maryland Man Bryan Betancur Arrested After GPS Monitor Places Him At US Capitol During Riots, Prosecutors Say
> 
> 
> A self-professed white supremacist from Maryland was arrested Sunday after his GPS monitor placed him at the US Capitol during the riots on January 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baltimore.cbslocal.com





> *MARYLAND (WJZ/CBS NEWS) —* *A self-professed white supremacist from Maryland was arrested Sunday after his GPS monitor placed him at the US Capitol during the riots on January 6, CBS News reports.*







> According to a federal affidavit, Bryan Betancur has made statements to law enforcement officers that he is a member of several white supremacy organizations and has voiced “homicidal ideations, made comments about conducting a school shooting and has researched mass shootings".
> 
> His parole officer told the FBI that he claimed to have been inside the Capitol with the rioters on January 6. He also said he was tear gassed and was paranoid about the FBI watching him.
> 
> Betancur was on probation, and when he asked for permission to go to DC to sell bibles with an organization called Gideon International, the request was granted.
> 
> He had gotten permission previously to go to DC with this group. Betancur had originally asked to be allowed to go in December 2020 and then reiterated his request on January 4. That request was approved. Under the terms of his probation, parole and probation agents use an online software to monitor travel and make sure they are following court-ordered curfews.
> 
> Based on a screenshot from the software, Betancur appeared to have gone in the direction of the White House Ellipse before moving east to the area around the west front of the U.S. Capitol building, the affidavit says.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yeah...   
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349876874327982080/

Also...


----------



## SuperMatt

Would you please leave the Senate chamber?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351007573927985153/


----------



## JayMysteri0

What the F- ?!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352784102907404288/

I keep saying conspiracy theory, and they keep finding real shit


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yeah I mentioned this elsewhere. Clearly these people were intent on murder. Murder of elected officials so they could take over. If that isn’t treason, god, I don’t know what is.


----------



## JayMysteri0

FINALLY!!

Someone is seeing the B.S. in how some of these people are getting to chill at home for terrorizing the capitol

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352825299625361409/


----------



## Yoused

The things I want to say are best not posted in a publicly-visible thingy (which is more personal restraint than these excretory orifices knew how to practice).


----------



## JayMysteri0

Once again, the party of 'personal responsibility' showing everyone how it's done when it's their time to take responsibility for their shit.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352830802879524864/

Uh... FUCKING NO!!!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352969342082834433/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Once again, the party of 'personal responsibility' showing everyone how it's done when it's their time to take responsibility for their shit.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352830802879524864/
> 
> Uh... FUCKING NO!!!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352969342082834433/




McCarthy should resign.

I'm starting to feel like I need a template and a shortcut to type it so all I have to do is plug in a name.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> McCarthy should resign.
> 
> I'm starting to feel like I need a template and a shortcut to type it so all I have to do is plug in a name.




The system doesn't allow me to post two emojis (like, laugh) - but I laughed aloud when reading your post.


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> McCarthy should resign.
> 
> I'm starting to feel like I need a template and a shortcut to type it so all I have to do is plug in a name.



When was the last time any of these guys resigned? (I.e. taken personal responsibilitah!!!)

Edit: it's actually data very difficult to find beyond senate.


----------



## lizkat

P_X said:


> When was the last time any of these guys resigned? (I.e. taken personal responsibilitah!!!)
> 
> Edit: it's actually data very difficult to find beyond senate.




Some House members  have resigned after being indicted, or sometimes only after being convicted, of assorted offenses, including campaign finance violations etc.   Trump pardoned a few, as he's apparently not big on people getting punished for grifting anyway.

*Trump vowed to drain the swamp. Then he granted clemency to three former congressmen convicted of federal crimes.*



> Trump pardoned former congressmen Duncan D. Hunter (R-Calif.), who pleaded guilty to misuse of campaign funds, and Chris Collins (R-N.Y.), who was in prison after being convicted of securities fraud. The president commuted the sentence of former congressman Steve Stockman (R-Tex.), who was convicted of misusing charitable contributions. Hunter and Collins were early and avid supporters of Trump’s campaign.




Among Trump's last batch of pardons was one for a former congressman from Arizona, Rick Renzi.



> Renzi was convicted in 2013 of extortion, bribery, insurance fraud, money laundering and racketeering for using money from clients of his insurance agency to fund his campaign and for trading his vote on a proposed mine in exchange for a land deal. James Sandlin, a former business partner of Renzi’s, was convicted with Renzi on public corruption charges in the deal.


----------



## Thomas Veil

“Everybody across this country has some responsibility” for the Jan. 6 insurrection?

Hell no. That’s infuriating! I am *so* sick of the GOP trying to palm off responsibility for their outrages on someone else.

_They_ cultivated a fear of “socialism”, human rights, progress, science and facts.

_They_ cultivated the demonization of Hillary and other Democrats.

_They_ cultivated the normalization of racism during Obama’s two terms.

_They_ nominated a mentally disturbed maniac named Donald J. Trump to represent their party.

_They_ voted for him despite knowing what he was.

_They_ made excuses for him for his entire four years in office.

_They_ looked the other way as Trump encouraged fascist right wing radicalism.

_They_ never said a word as their Don tried to overturn a fair election.

And now they want to spread the blame around for an insurrection? An attempt to kill elected officials and take over the government?

McCarthy is among the lowest of the low. The man is a slime.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yeah Faux & friends, keep trying to convince me I should care about this  stain's feelings.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353113508674760704/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yeah Faux & friends, keep trying to convince me I should care about this  stain's feelings.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353113508674760704/



Did Fox and Friends have him on their show?!?!?


----------



## Edd

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yeah Faux & friends, keep trying to convince me I should care about this  stain's feelings.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353113508674760704/



34 years old, stormin’ capitols, tweetin’ ‘bout sassinatin’ non-white congresswomen and livin’ large in the great state of Texas.

I‘m guessing our hero Garrett will rapidly seek out the white power faction among his prison neighbors. New tattoos and hairdo imminent.


----------



## JayMysteri0

For people that love social media so much, they sure forget about it when it comes back to haunt them
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353835735237812224/


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## fooferdoggie

another quality trump supporter caught here is his store front.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Well, gee she only tried to sell a US gov't officials laptop to Russians.  What did you think would happen if you sent her home instead of prison like you would anyone else suspected of stealing something?  If the system & justice were at least equal if not colorblind, her ass would be locked up, and at best trying to use AOL dial up.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353818587262144517/

 Recognize
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354069982410375169/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> For people that love social media so much, they sure forget about it when it comes back to haunt them
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353835735237812224/




Boebert has such a fetish about collecting support from extreme fans of the 2A that she hasn't seemed to think there's any sort of line on First Amendment protection of either her speech or in some cases her assembly with others known to step over the line.  









						A Brief History of Rep. Boebert’s Ties to Extremist & Conspiracy Groups
					

Lauren Boebert, the newly-elected Colorado Congresswoman who is facing calls to resign today over allegations that she helped incite the Jan. 6 insurrection at the U.S. Capitol, has a history...




					coloradotimesrecorder.com
				






> n May, when armed militia members entered the Michigan Capitol over COVID-19 orders, Boebert tweeted that Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer “should not be in power,” and that “she’s become an outright tyrant.”
> 
> Last month, Boebert said in an interview with Breitbart News that “the Second Amendment isn’t about hunting, except hunting tyrants, maybe.”
> 
> In September, Boebert appeared at an event to accept the endorsement of the Gun Owners of America, a far-right gun group whose founder peddled the conspiracy theory that the Aurora theatre shooting was a false flag attack orchestrated by the federal government
> 
> She also appeared at a private fundraiser hosted by Sandy Hook conspiracist Tom Ready.




One would think she'd have lost a lot of sane Colorado parents as prospective voters right around the time she met up with any conspiracy theorists spinning lies about what happened either at the Aurora or Sandy Hook shootings.

Maybe by now more of those who did vote for her are having second thoughts about having delegated their voice in Congress to Lauren Boebert.  She seems inordinately fond of risk taking,  even before getting down to her consideration of national or Coloradans' interests in US legislation.


----------



## Runs For Fun

These people aren't very smart.









						Feds Arrest Man Who Wore His High School Varsity Jacket To The Capitol Siege
					

"We all stormed the us capital and tried to take over the government," he wrote. "We failed but f**k it."




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## SuperMatt

NY Times posted an article with audio clips from a chat room of the types who stormed the Capitol...









						Opinion | Three Weeks Inside a Pro-Trump QAnon Chat Room (Published 2021)
					

Here’s what it sounded like.



					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Yoused

QAnon followers newest conspiracy theory has them planning a Trump inauguration on March 4th: report
					

Donald Trump's QAnon fans are not giving up hope that he will be reinstalled in the White House this year, with a new theory that has them planning on celebrating his inauguration on March 4th.According to a report from Vice, the latest theory being passed around by right-wing extremists is...




					www.rawstory.com
				




They believe that a secret 1871 act eliminated the government of the Sainted Founders, replacing it with USA Inc. and have filed a motion in court to enjoin Joe the President from signing any more Executive Orders.

We need to build more Funny Farms.


----------



## Runs For Fun

This guy is in a lot of trouble 









						Zip Tie Guy Might Be Prime Candidate for Exceedingly Rare Sedition Charge, Prosecutors Reveal
					

During the course of the whirlwind days when the so-called "Zip Tie Guy" from the U.S. Capitol insurrection was ordered released by one judge on Friday—only to be kept behind bars by another on Sunday—a quiet revelation hitting his case's docket barely received notice. Federal prosecutors...




					lawandcrime.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

That guy may not be the only one...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354306125399613441/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354301629814738944/

This is not counting claims surfacing that a meeting did happen on the 5th.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354300613350236160/
Still sounds like the stuff of conspiracy theories, but as this bunch has already shown it may not be.  They really were that desperate & stupid.


----------



## Alli

I would love to see Boebert and the entire 1/5 “staff” go straight to jail for 20 years. Easiest way for us to get rid of Coach Clueless.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Remember that conspiracy stuff I was mentioning, that Tuberville denies being involved in...?



> Photos put Tuberville in Trump's hotel on Jan. 5 despite denying meeting
> 
> 
> The photos and Facebook post put Tuberville, Donald Trump Jr., Peter Navarro, Rudy Giuliani and others at the Trump hotel on Jan. 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.alreporter.com





> Alabama Republican Senator Tommy Tuberville through a spokeswoman Tuesday denied meeting with the then-director of the Republican Attorneys General Association and others inside Trump’s private residence at the Trump International Hotel on Jan. 5 — on the eve of the deadly U.S.  Capitol attack.
> 
> But a photo posted to social media appears to show Tuberville in the hotel’s lobby that day, and a company CEO in a separate post describes meeting with Tuberville and others at the hotel that day and discussing “illegal votes.”
> 
> Charles W. Herbster, who was then the national chairman of the Agriculture and Rural Advisory Committee in Trump’s administration, in a Facebook post at 8:33 p.m. on Jan. 5 said that he was standing “in the private residence of the President at Trump International with the following patriots who are joining me in a battle for justice and truth.”
> 
> Among the attendees, according to Herbster’s post, were Tuberville, former RAGA director Adam Piper, Donald Trump Jr., Eric Trump, Trump’s former National Security Advisor Michael Flynn, adviser Peter Navarro, Trump’s 2016 campaign manager Corey Lewandowski and 2016 deputy campaign manager David Bossie.




This sounds less like conspiracy theory, and more like investigations are justified.


----------



## Edd

SuperMatt said:


> NY Times posted an article with audio clips from a chat room of the types who stormed the Capitol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Three Weeks Inside a Pro-Trump QAnon Chat Room (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Here’s what it sounded like.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



That was really good, also scary.


----------



## SuperMatt

Some guy wanted to keep the party going by blowing up Democratic Party offices in California...









						Feds seize 5 pipe bombs + 47 guns from California man accused of threatening to blow up offices of Democratic party, Twitter, Governor Gavin Newsom | Boing Boing
					

The FBI said Wednesday they have seized five pipe bombs and 47 firearms from a California man they say threatened to blow up a Democratic party office, the headquarters of Twitter, and the offices …




					boingboing.net
				




They found this card among his belongings:


----------



## thekev

lizkat said:


> Boebert has such a fetish about collecting support from extreme fans of the 2A that she hasn't seemed to think there's any sort of line on First Amendment protection of either her speech or in some cases her assembly with others known to step over the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Brief History of Rep. Boebert’s Ties to Extremist & Conspiracy Groups
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert, the newly-elected Colorado Congresswoman who is facing calls to resign today over allegations that she helped incite the Jan. 6 insurrection at the U.S. Capitol, has a history...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coloradotimesrecorder.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One would think she'd have lost a lot of sane Colorado parents as prospective voters right around the time she met up with any conspiracy theorists spinning lies about what happened either at the Aurora or Sandy Hook shootings.
> 
> Maybe by now more of those who did vote for her are having second thoughts about having delegated their voice in Congress to Lauren Boebert.  She seems inordinately fond of risk taking,  even before getting down to her consideration of national or Coloradans' interests in US legislation.




Boebert needs to go, followed by Greene, then Cruz, in that order, with exits stacked as closely as possible. I would be happy to see Boebert thrown out in the very near future. Congress has enough of the crazy.



RunsForFun said:


> These people aren't very smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feds Arrest Man Who Wore His High School Varsity Jacket To The Capitol Siege
> 
> 
> "We all stormed the us capital and tried to take over the government," he wrote. "We failed but f**k it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com




That is pretty stupid. I imagine some number of them just went along with it though as part of the mob. Otherwise, there are numerous ways these guys could have reduced their chances of being detected in a crowd. 

At a very basic level, they could have used burner phones and avoided the use of personally identifiable items. At a more detailed level, disguises might have been a good idea. Decent prosthetics are probably out of scope, but these idiots made themselves quite identifiable. My underlying point is that they did not attempt to really conceal anything. Presumably, had they succeeded, many of them would have been pardoned by Trump.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354584030528868352/


----------



## lizkat

thekev said:


> Boebert needs to go, followed by Greene, then Cruz, in that order, with exits stacked as closely as possible. I would be happy to see Boebert thrown out in the very near future. Congress has enough of the crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty stupid. I imagine some number of them just went along with it though as part of the mob. Otherwise, there are numerous ways these guys could have reduced their chances of being detected in a crowd.
> 
> At a very basic level, they could have used burner phones and avoided the use of personally identifiable items. At a more detailed level, disguises might have been a good idea. Decent prosthetics are probably out of scope, but these idiots made themselves quite identifiable. My underlying point is that they did not attempt to really conceal anything. Presumably, had they succeeded, many of them would have been pardoned by Trump.




Somehow a fair lot of the go-along crowd seemed to latch on to the idea that a "revolution" --as some were calling their participation--  is like a Constitutional fricken OPTION for when you don't like how an election turned out.

_ (So we've arrived in the USA to the point where I have my rights and anyone with different ideas has bupkis or is not even on my radar at all)_​
So yeah, then they bragged on their "activism" the way normal people might brag on having helped distribute flyers or take shifts at a voter registration drive at a block party or county fair.  Wow.

_"I helped try to rob that bank, didn't get much but I was there for it!"_​
FBI, showing handcuffs:  "Great.  Here's your participation trophy."


----------



## Yoused

Here, in case you want to punish yourself for 20 minutes, is the interview with



Spoiler: Horned Snowflake's mother











I find her a bit disturbing.


----------



## Thomas Veil

RunsForFun said:


> These people aren't very smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feds Arrest Man Who Wore His High School Varsity Jacket To The Capitol Siege
> 
> 
> "We all stormed the us capital and tried to take over the government," he wrote. "We failed but f**k it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



Guy never made it out of concussion protocol, did he?



SuperMatt said:


> NY Times posted an article with audio clips from a chat room of the types who stormed the Capitol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | Three Weeks Inside a Pro-Trump QAnon Chat Room (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> Here’s what it sounded like.
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



Good lord these people are bloodthirsty. And how many more are sympathetic to their “cause”, just don’t want to get their own hands dirty?

I swear, it makes me look at my own pro-Trump neighbors differently. 



RunsForFun said:


> This guy is in a lot of trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zip Tie Guy Might Be Prime Candidate for Exceedingly Rare Sedition Charge, Prosecutors Reveal
> 
> 
> During the course of the whirlwind days when the so-called "Zip Tie Guy" from the U.S. Capitol insurrection was ordered released by one judge on Friday—only to be kept behind bars by another on Sunday—a quiet revelation hitting his case's docket barely received notice. Federal prosecutors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawandcrime.com



Do it. Do it. Charge everyone you can with sedition and conspiracy and throw the whole lot of them into Guantanamo.


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> Charge everyone you can with sedition and conspiracy and throw the whole lot of them into Guantanamo.



Much simpler: let them all go. Order secret CIA rendition. Quietly disappear the terrorists to black sites in Bahrain, Afghanistan, Bolivia, Niger. Never speak of them again.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yoused said:


> Much simpler: let them all go. Order secret CIA rendition. Quietly disappear the terrorists to black sites in Bahrain, Afghanistan, Bolivia, Niger. Never speak of them again.




No.

If you preach the rule of law, and the idea of a state governed by the principle of the rule of law, then, it is imperative that you adhere to the rule of law - and be seen to do so - when dealing with such people.

Therefore, your task is to gather evidence (watertight evidence), arrrest them, charge them, convict them, and imprison them.


----------



## Yoused

One of the uglier Qanuts is sitting in Congress after running unopposed. There was no D running (in the, admittedly, R+27 district) because Klann of Greene Wharrgarbl's friends ran him outta town with *death threats*.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yoused said:


> Much simpler: let them all go. Order secret CIA rendition. Quietly disappear the terrorists to black sites in Bahrain, Afghanistan, Bolivia, Niger. Never speak of them again.



Don't think that when I mentioned Guantanamo, I didn't automatically also think of waterboarding.

But I immediately (albeit reluctantly) rejected the idea, for the reasons Scepticalscribe mentioned.

That doesn't mean I don't want them _gone._ Yeah, try 'em fairly. Yeah, convict 'em where possible. (It shouldn't be hard.) And then when they get sent to that Cuban hellhole (Blackgate and Belle Reve not being available, nor Arkham for Marjorie Taylor Green), I wanna forget about 'em. I don't ever want them on our shores again.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Can't wait for when Republicans who acquitted Trump for the second time are asked to chime in on all the "I was there because my president told me to" defense testimony from these clowns.  I wonder how many of them consider not being pardoned as being thrown under the bus.  I guess we'll find out.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Only to fall on craven deaf ears...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355198901972774913/


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Can't wait for when Republicans who acquitted Trump for the second time are asked to chime in on all the "I was there because my president told me to" defense testimony from these clowns.  I wonder how many of them consider not being pardoned as being thrown under the bus.  I guess we'll find out.



Can Trump be forced to testify this time around? I would LOVE to hear a Trump testimony...


----------



## Alli

P_X said:


> Can Trump be forced to testify this time around? I would LOVE to hear a Trump testimony...



I’ve been wondering that myself.


----------



## JayMysteri0

If you are wondering why Publix & Winn Dixie are trending on Twitter
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355505813452951555/


On the flip side "Jizz" is trending on Twitter as well at the same time, for far more wholesome reasons then sponsoring the Jan 6th protest turned riot and various republicans who voted to overturn the election.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This woman is a bag of scandals waiting to fall open, and the GOP isn't smart enough to avoid being around when it happens.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355386262044233730/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355527835792896002/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355515465758429186/


----------



## thekev

JayMysteri0 said:


> This woman is a bag of scandals waiting to fall open, and the GOP isn't smart enough to avoid being around when it happens.
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355386262044233730/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355527835792896002/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355515465758429186/




The comparison to a decade of reimbursements is harder to interpret. 2020 rates appear to be 57.5 cents per mile for business use.  Dividing this out from the reimbursement amount suggests 37192.14 miles. It should be an integer, but whatever. 

Note that commuting to a normal office or whatever can't normally be written off, and If her vehicle was also available for general use, you would expect some mileage attributable to such use. It's fairly easy to verify such information too, given that her vehicle's information is recorded whenever it's serviced and insurers require it on an annual basis.





__





						Standard Mileage Rates | Internal Revenue Service
					

Find optional standard mileage rates to calculate the deductible cost of operating a vehicle for business, charitable, medical or moving expense purposes.




					www.irs.gov


----------



## Yoused




----------



## fooferdoggie

man this tweety shows how crazy Q-cumbers are 
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355949288891822092/


----------



## Alli

fooferdoggie said:


> man this tweety shows how crazy Q-cumbers are
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355949288891822092/



Child abuse.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Read this morning that some of these tactical cafeteria patriots didn't even vote.  I'm sure a clever prosecutor could paint that is premeditation.  Not voting helps to contribute to your guy not winning, but that doesn't really matter if your plan is to take the government by force under the guise that the election was stolen.    Feels to me like complaining a cashier didn't give you correct change before you even paid them.


----------



## Yoused

And of course the irony never stops giving









						Some arrested in Capitol siege didn't vote in 2020
					

They were there to "stop the steal" and to keep the president they revered in office, yet records show that some of the rioters who stormed the US Capitol did not vote in the very election they were protesting.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356286299678912512/

Are we investigating these MFers yet?


----------



## Yoused

It







thekev said:


> the reimbursement amount suggests 37192.14 miles



It should be noted that Boebert lives in a geographically large district covering the western half of Colorado. If one were to drive from Pueblo to Trinidad to Alamosa to Durango to Telluride to Ouray to Montrose to Grand Junction to Dinosaur to Craig to Steamboat Springs to Silt, stopping at points in between/around, the single trip could easily work out to between two and three thousand miles. Now, it seems unlikely that she did travel to that extent, but it is not entirely beyond the pale. The fact that her predecessor claimed less than a quarter that much travel in a decade, though, smells pretty bad.


----------



## User.45

Yoused said:


> It should be noted that Boebert lives in a geographically large district covering the western half of Colorado. If one were to drive from Pueblo to Trinidad to Alamosa to Durango to Telluride to Ouray to Montrose to Grand Junction to Dinosaur to Craig to Steamboat Springs to Silt, stopping at points in between/around, the single trip could easily work out to between two and three thousand miles. Now, it seems unlikely that she did travel to that extent, but it is not entirely beyond the pale. The fact that her predecessor claimed less than a quarter that much travel in a decade, though, smells pretty bad.



I looked at it outta curiosity too. Her district is indeed large and if her home base is in the center, it takes a 300 just to visit the largest northern city then the largest southern city then return home. But considering this is from between April and Nov, she should have been at home and done this virtually. So even if the work ethic's there, such effort would be great for disseminating COVID.


----------



## thekev

Yoused said:


> It
> It should be noted that Boebert lives in a geographically large district covering the western half of Colorado. If one were to drive from Pueblo to Trinidad to Alamosa to Durango to Telluride to Ouray to Montrose to Grand Junction to Dinosaur to Craig to Steamboat Springs to Silt, stopping at points in between/around, the single trip could easily work out to between two and three thousand miles. Now, it seems unlikely that she did travel to that extent, but it is not entirely beyond the pale. The fact that her predecessor claimed less than a quarter that much travel in a decade, though, smells pretty bad.




I get that. I wanted to quantify this in terms of approximate mileage rather than a comparison between  reimbursements spanning several years, which would have been reimbursable at different rates.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Insurrectionist Truther Doesn’t Believe He Was At Capitol
					

ROSE CITY, MI—Dismissing the accusations as nothing more than the baseless attempts of a deep-state conspiracy to attack former President Trump’s supporters, insurrectionist truther Thomas Keleher declared Monday that he doesn’t believe he was present at the Capitol riot. “Look, anybody could’ve...




					www.theonion.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Insurrectionist Truther Doesn’t Believe He Was At Capitol
> 
> 
> ROSE CITY, MI—Dismissing the accusations as nothing more than the baseless attempts of a deep-state conspiracy to attack former President Trump’s supporters, insurrectionist truther Thomas Keleher declared Monday that he doesn’t believe he was present at the Capitol riot. “Look, anybody could’ve...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theonion.com



Welcome to America’s favorite game show, _So You Think You Can Out-Crazy Marjorie Taylor Greene?_


----------



## lizkat

Thomas Veil said:


> Welcome to America’s favorite game show, _So You Think You Can Out-Crazy Marjorie Taylor Greene?_
> 
> View attachment 3278




Well The Onion does do a pretty good job of taking it over the edge...


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> Well The Onion does do a pretty good job of taking it over the edge...




Wasn’t sure if I should point out that’s The Onion news satire site.  I recently sent my mom their article on Amy Coney Barrett saying she wouldn’t let her Christian values interfere with the supreme court’s tradition of crushing the poor and my mom thought it was a real news article.  She knows The Onion but I think a lot of people don’t know it’s still around coupled with the insanity of actual news stories these days.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Wasn’t sure if I should point out that’s The Onion news satire site.  I recently sent my mom their article on Amy Coney Barrett saying she wouldn’t let her Christian values interfere with the supreme court’s tradition of crushing the poor and my mom thought it was a real news article.  She knows The Onion but I think a lot of people don’t know it’s still around coupled with the insanity of actual news stories these days.




Have to say if I'd just read a quote from that in Twitter somewhere without the link or reference to the Onion, I'd have rolled eyes and figured "typical" and kept on scrolling.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Wasn’t sure if I should point out that’s The Onion news satire site.  I recently sent my mom their article on Amy Coney Barrett saying she wouldn’t let her Christian values interfere with the supreme court’s tradition of crushing the poor and my mom thought it was a real news article.  She knows The Onion but I think a lot of people don’t know it’s still around coupled with the insanity of actual news stories these days.



These days it's hard to tell the difference.


----------



## SuperMatt

Oh, white privilege, you amuse me:









						Woman charged in the Capitol riot asks court to let her take Mexico vacation | Boing Boing
					

Jenny Cudd, the infamously smug Texas flower shop owner who was charged in the Trump Capital Riot, has asked the court to grant her permission to take a planned and prepared vacation in Mexico&#821…




					boingboing.net


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Oh, white privilege, you amuse me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman charged in the Capitol riot asks court to let her take Mexico vacation | Boing Boing
> 
> 
> Jenny Cudd, the infamously smug Texas flower shop owner who was charged in the Trump Capital Riot, has asked the court to grant her permission to take a planned and prepared vacation in Mexico&#821…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boingboing.net




Wow.  They're letting her do it.     

The judge said ok and the prosecutors "took no position".









						Capitol riot suspect asks court's permission to vacation in Mexico
					

Texas florist Jenny Cudd, who took part in the Capitol riot Jan. 6, asked for permission to travel to Mexico for a work retreat this month.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> Wow. They're letting her do it.



They could just disappear her into ICE detention when she tries to get back into the US without satisfactory ID.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wow!  R's will even turn on their own stories of what happened
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357351901063479296/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Yoused said:


> They could just disappear her into ICE detention when she tries to get back into the US without satisfactory ID.




Except her and ICE are on the same secret handshake team.  They'd be more likely to take a proud group selfie.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## JayMysteri0

lizkat said:


> Wow.  They're letting her do it.
> 
> The judge said ok and the prosecutors "took no position".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitol riot suspect asks court's permission to vacation in Mexico
> 
> 
> Texas florist Jenny Cudd, who took part in the Capitol riot Jan. 6, asked for permission to travel to Mexico for a work retreat this month.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com



...And...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357352927506137089/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

theSeb said:


> This is very interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movie at the Ellipse: A Study in Fascist Propaganda
> 
> 
> Scholars on the Nazis and anti-Semitism have seen this before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.justsecurity.org




Great read.  That also needs to be done in video format cut with Nazi propaganda films and if you want it to help get people out of the cult do it with thoughtful narration.  If it’s done in Lincoln Project format it’s just going to be blown off as a hyperbole insult.


----------



## Thomas Veil

LOL. Ya got me with that Onion story. I started reading the article and never noticed the page header.

Duh.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Thomas Veil said:


> LOL. Ya got me with that Onion story. I started reading the article and never noticed the page header.
> 
> Duh.




And sadly, The Onion articles are usually worth reading the whole article compared to actual news.  In fact there are several news sites that start with a bullet point list of what’s important in the story.  If you want to read the rest of the filler beyond that it’s up to you.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


>




Lincoln Project,,,,   the new duracell bunny.


----------



## lizkat

This one they busted in the middle of the night.  He had posted that he woldn't come quietly if they came after him for sedition so they'd have to kill him.   He is another genius who had bragged online about his exploits, specifically "pushed Congress out of session,."    So he faces 20 years for obstructing an official proceeding.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357548040480038912/



> The FBI found three videos posted on Zink’s Facebook account on January 6 that were taken at the U.S. Capitol during the breach.
> 
> “We stormed the Capitol. There’s thousands of us here,” Zink said in one of the videos, according to court documents. “They can’t stop us all!”
> 
> Zink also stated in a private message that he had been hurt, but that he had “accomplished the job.”
> 
> “Broke down the doors [and] pushed Congress out of session,” he said, “I took two flash bangs [sic] I’m okay [and] I’ll be posting pictures in a little bit.”


----------



## thekev

lizkat said:


> Lincoln Project,,,,   the new duracell bunny.




I wasn't sure about their typecasting at first, but they were spot on with Hawley and Scott, particularly Rick Scott, as no one actually mentions him by name anymore.



Spoiler: In case you don't feel like watching it



Josh Hawley: the little bitch
Rick Scott: American Voldemort


----------



## JayMysteri0

Keep trying to peddle the concept of "equal justice". 
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357843756192473090/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Fox News Media cancels Lou Dobbs’s show
					

Fox News Media announced Friday that it has canceled Lou Dobbs’s show on Fox Business, ending the highest-rated program on the business network.Dobbs, a loyal ally of former President Trump&n…




					thehill.com
				




_Way_ overdue. That guy lost it a long time ago.

It's just a shame it took a whopping big lawsuit to do it.


----------



## User.45

So the update on Sicknick's death is that ME report is still pending. My MR frenemy was eager to downgrade this from homicide already. Now looking into the rumors some say he had a "clot and a stroke" and there wasn't evidence of blunt force trauma. I call bullshit on it. I can come up with 1 single kind of thrombotic/embolic stroke that can kills this fast in the context of adequate medical attention (basilar artery occlusion) and even those patients we consistently managed to keep alive for days (as there's a chance of meaningful recovery beyond the acute phase).  

On the other hand it's an interesting development.









						Investigators struggle to build murder case in death of US Capitol Police officer Brian Sicknick | CNN Politics
					

Investigators are struggling to build a federal murder case regarding fallen US Capitol Police officer Brian Sicknick, vexed by a lack of evidence that could prove someone caused his death as he defended the Capitol during last month's insurrection.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

The bill is still due...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1358179697557962752/


----------



## JayMysteri0

The media fails continue as well...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1358446144351854597/

They should have a share of the bill as well as those congress people who continue to peddle this shit


----------



## JayMysteri0

Something to also consider besides financial cost...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1358405660149510144/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1358405661621682179/


----------



## Alli

Tapper’s right.


----------



## SuperMatt

A judge decides to let a leader of the Proud Boys go free until his trial…









						Judge permits release of Proud Boys leader charged in Capitol riot
					

A federal judge on Monday allowed a Proud Boys leader who faces charges relating to the Capitol riot to be released despite prosecutors’ warnings that he could plan future attacks on…




					thehill.com
				




But wait!



			Judge halts Proud Boy's release in Capitol breach case
		


We have LOTS of judges willing to give the benefit of the doubt to these white supremacist terrorists. But it looks like Biden’s justice department is NOT messing around.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347262338903265282/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347262338903265282/



Seriously that guy is absolutely lying. The mayor was telling people to stay home. Everybody at my work got a call the day before telling them not to go to DC. Everybody knew something bad was going to happen with these white supremacist terrorists. Even counter-protesters knew to stay away.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> Seriously that guy is absolutely lying. The mayor was telling people to stay home. Everybody at my work got a call the day before telling them not to go to DC. Everybody knew something bad was going to happen with these white supremacist terrorists. Even counter-protesters knew to stay away.



University campuses were closed too AFAIK.


----------



## JayMysteri0

That FAKE media tho
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359461978952065026/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Well, ain't this a kick in the financial & racial nuts...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359507741761556480/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359545698019074059/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359542647933829125/

Aw, poor thing...  No...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359542691495702528/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Well, ain't this a kick in the financial & racial nuts...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359507741761556480/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359545698019074059/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359542647933829125/
> 
> Aw, poor thing...  No...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359542691495702528/



They should have some of the terrorists testify. They were there; they claim Trump told them to do it.


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> They should have some of the terrorists testify. They were there; they claim Trump told them to do it.



They’re showing them in the many videos.


----------



## Yoused

_j'Qs!_ 

Anyone understand that?


----------



## SuperMatt

Interesting story about the intelligence failure leading to Jan 6. It seems like there was a political motivation to ignore the threat.









						“I Don’t Trust the People Above Me”: Riot Squad Cops Open Up About Disastrous Response to Capitol Insurrection
					

Interviews with 19 current and former officers show how failures of leadership and communication put hundreds of Capitol cops at risk and allowed rioters to get dangerously close to members of Congress.




					www.propublica.org


----------



## Thomas Veil

I doubt this will change the minds of any Republican senators at the trial, but...









						New details about Trump-McCarthy shouting match show Trump refused to call off the rioters
					

In an expletive-laced phone call with House Republican leader Kevin McCarthy while the US Capitol was under attack, then-President Donald Trump said the rioters cared more about the election results than McCarthy did.




					rss.cnn.com
				






> In an expletive-laced phone call with House Republican leader Kevin McCarthy while the Capitol was under attack, then-President Donald Trump said the rioters cared more about the election results than McCarthy did.






> "Well, Kevin, I guess these people are more upset about the election than you are," Trump said, according to lawmakers who were briefed on the call afterward by McCarthy.






> McCarthy insisted that the rioters were Trump's supporters and begged Trump to call them off.






> ...A furious McCarthy told the then-President the rioters were breaking into his office through the windows, and asked Trump, "Who the f--k do you think you are talking to?" according to a Republican lawmaker familiar with the call.






> The Republican members of Congress said the exchange showed Trump had no intention of calling off the rioters even as lawmakers were pleading with him to intervene. Several said it amounted to a dereliction of his presidential duty.






> "He is not a blameless observer, he was rooting for them," a Republican member of Congress said.




*How much more proof do you need that Trump is a psychotic asshole and still a potential danger to the republic?*


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> I doubt this will change the minds of any Republican senators at the trial, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New details about Trump-McCarthy shouting match show Trump refused to call off the rioters
> 
> 
> In an expletive-laced phone call with House Republican leader Kevin McCarthy while the US Capitol was under attack, then-President Donald Trump said the rioters cared more about the election results than McCarthy did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rss.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How much more proof do you need that Trump is a psychotic asshole and still a potential danger to the republic?*



The GOP lawmakers are cowards. This Senator who feared for her life has infinitely more courage.






Shame on every single person who votes to acquit.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1360384530335563778/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Uh oh, Nancy Pelosi just called for a commission to investigate the January 6 attack.  Commission - government-speak for giving the impression they care but ultimately won't do shit.  They'll just produce a 1,000+ report paid for by millions of taxpayer dollars and pat themselves on the back.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Uh oh, Nancy Pelosi just called for a commission to investigate the January 6 attack.  Commission - government-speak for giving the impression they care but ultimately won't do shit.  They'll just produce a 1,000+ report paid for by millions of taxpayer dollars and pat themselves on the back.



Maybe Trump can show he’s as good as Hillary by testifying for hours on end for days on end.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> Maybe Trump can show he’s as good as Hillary by testifying for hours on end for days on end.



I would love to see Mr. President-reject Trump testify and then try to execute his power move of walking away when the questions get though à la his infamous 60 Minutes interview.


----------



## Yoused

Comic relief (note – _not the Onion_):









						Trump Lovers Charged In Capitol Attack Didn't Like Antifa Getting Credit For Their Work
					

Capitol attack defendants, lured to D.C. by a mass voter fraud conspiracy theory, didn't like seeing conspiracy theories steal their credit.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> Comic relief (note – _not the Onion_):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump Lovers Charged In Capitol Attack Didn't Like Antifa Getting Credit For Their Work
> 
> 
> Capitol attack defendants, lured to D.C. by a mass voter fraud conspiracy theory, didn't like seeing conspiracy theories steal their credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



Interesting article - one thing it linked to that I had totally missed:









						'Stop The Steal' Organizer With Ties To Trump Arrested After Capitol Insurrection
					

“Perhaps I missed the part where it was agreed this would be a revolution of ice cream cones & hair-braiding parties," Brandon Straka wrote the day of the siege.




					www.huffpost.com
				




Wasn’t this AppleOC’s best friend? He posted dozens of #WalkAway videos and kept crowing about how great Straka was..... Herdfan seemed to like Straka too. Funny how nobody mentioned him being arrested over on PRSI.....


----------



## Thomas Veil

LOL. Check out this loser.



> Meggs allegedly wrote, "Trump said It's gonna be wild!!!!!!! It's gonna be wild!!!!!!! He wants us to make it WILD that's what he's saying. He called us all to the Capitol and wants us to make it wild!!! Sir Yes Sir!!!"




Get it? It’s gonna be wild!!!!!!!!!!! 

Lunatic... 









						9 alleged Oath Keepers charged in conspiracy to attack Capitol | CNN Politics
					

The Justice Department unsealed an indictment Friday tying together nine alleged associates of the right-wing Oath Keepers in the largest insurrection conspiracy charged to date related to the January 6 attack on the US Capitol.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

I asked in another thread, "Florida are we going to need to start a thread?"
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362920555008176128/


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> I asked in another thread, "Florida are we going to need to start a thread?"



I think she qualifies for the TFG thread. But man...Florida....

And DeSantis had the flags lowered to half mast for Limbaugh. Ugh.


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> I asked in another thread, "Florida are we going to need to start a thread?"
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362920555008176128/



It always amuses when people believe FBI asks questions they don‘t already know the answers to...


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> I asked in another thread, "Florida are we going to need to start a thread?"
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362920555008176128/



The music tho.

...sounds like the theme song for a kitten rescue video.


----------



## Clix Pix

A friend of mine has just recently retired and for a while -- since before the whole pandemic thing --  she's been planning to move down to Florida to be near one of her daughters and her grandchildren, but I can't help but wonder if now she's rethinking that whole idea!     I sure would be.....


----------



## JayMysteri0

Pumbaa said:


> It always amuses when people believe FBI asks questions they don‘t already know the answers to...



They actually don't always know.  I know from ( 2X ) personal experience.

They are courteous mofos though ( at least to me ). 

You cooperate tell them what they want to hear ( which in my case didn't actually involve me ), and you're left wondering "is that it?"

If it did involve you, just tell them what they want to hear, or they are adding that shit to whatever they find on you.


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> I asked in another thread, "Florida are we going to need to start a thread?"
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362920555008176128/



I couldn't even listen to that whole thing. Arrogant assholes try my patience.

But a Florida thread? Dude. Way ahead of you.


----------



## Yoused

Alli said:


> I think she qualifies for the TFG thread. But man...Florida....
> 
> And DeSantis had the flags lowered to half mast for Limbaugh. Ugh.



Read a post by Jim Wright of Stonekettle Station (not the former Speaker of the House) who lives in Florida. He said he raised his flag (which he rarely flies) to top mast in order to say FTG.


----------



## JayMysteri0

It's Sunday morning talk show time, so you know what that means.

People still doing / saying some shit

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363512058025762816/


----------



## Thomas Veil

*Sigh.* This is why it’s hard to watch these shows. Guys like Scalise deflect with bullshit talking points like “lost” energy jobs and election “problems” that exist only in their minds.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> *Sigh.* This is why it’s hard to watch these shows. Guys like Scalise deflect with bullshit talking points like “lost” energy jobs and election “problems” that exist only in their minds.



I cannot stand it when a politician is asked a question and they refuse to answer. The host tried to be “tough” and make him answer, but he was really a wimp because he let the guy yammer out his talking points for a few minutes before he “pressed“ him again. These guys need to have internships with the BBC, where they have no problem holding somebody’s feet to the fire when holding an interview.

Letting politicians say whatever they want, regardless of the question, is not an interview. It is a free advertisement.


----------



## Pumbaa

SuperMatt said:


> I cannot stand it when a politician is asked a question and they refuse to answer. The host tried to be “tough” and make him answer, but he was really a wimp because he let the guy yammer out his talking points for a few minutes before he “pressed“ him again. These guys need to have internships with the BBC, where they have no problem holding somebody’s feet to the fire when holding an interview.
> 
> Letting politicians say whatever they want, regardless of the question, is not an interview. It is a free advertisement.



It is one thing for them to refuse to answer. That’s fine. Well, not fine really, but at least explicitly refusing to answer a question is relevant. Blabbing on about other things instead on the other hand is an abomination.

More interviews! Less free advertisements!

Just remember Jonathan Swan’s viral Trump interview...


----------



## Thomas Veil

SuperMatt said:


> Wasn’t this AppleOC’s best friend? He posted dozens of #WalkAway videos and kept crowing about how great Straka was..... Herdfan seemed to like Straka too. Funny how nobody mentioned him being arrested over on PRSI.....



Is _that_ where they arrested him?? 

Boy, those moderators are getting strict!


----------



## thekev

Pumbaa said:


> It always amuses when people believe FBI asks questions they don‘t already know the answers to...




In some cases, they may not know with certainty. Having someone confirm their address probably makes things easier. Unless the number they're calling is a burner though, I'm not sure how she would believe they can't determine her address. She's pretty dumb for publicly posting threats.



JayMysteri0 said:


> It's Sunday morning talk show time, so you know what that means.
> 
> People still doing / saying some shit
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363512058025762816/




Wait, "killed millions of energy jobs"? I guess there isn't much point in pushing him endlessly on this stuff once it's clear he's not going to answer in good faith.


----------



## JayMysteri0

For F' sake!



> https://www.fresnobee.com/news/california/article249315725.html





> Four leading House Republicans — including Rep. Devin Nunes — sent a letter to Speaker Nancy Pelosi on Monday, suggesting she was partially responsible for the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol and accusing her of handling the riot’s aftermath in a partisan manner.
> 
> They fault Pelosi, D-San Francisco, for the decision to not have the National Guard ready at the Capitol, for delays in getting the National Guard to the Capitol while the attack was happening and changing Capitol security policies without consulting Republicans.
> 
> “Five weeks have passed since the January 6th attack on the Capitol building, and many important questions about your responsibility for the security of the Capitol remain unanswered,” they wrote.
> 
> It was sent by Republicans who are ranking members on four House committees, also known as the top Republicans on those committees: Nunes of Tulare on Intelligence, Rep. Rodney Davis of Illinois on House Administration, Rep. Jim Jordan of Ohio on Judiciary and Rep. James Comer of Kentucky on Oversight and Reform.
> 
> Drew Hammill, Pelosi’s deputy chief of staff, said the letter was “full of falsehoods” and “a transparently partisan attempt to lay blame on the Speaker.”



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363663108301021187/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Fucking nerve!!


----------



## Alli

That takes projection to a whole new level.


----------



## Yoused

moo


----------



## Yoused

This hurts my head









						Jessica Watkins, An Oath Keeper Charged In The DC Attack, Fears Harsh Treatment Because She Is Transgender
					

Her attorney argues in a new court motion that she is no threat and should be allowed to go home with a monitoring device.




					www.buzzfeednews.com
				




A trans ShitGibbon supporter. What would such a person have to gain from supporting the guy who loathes her kind?


----------



## User.45

Yoused said:


> This hurts my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Watkins, An Oath Keeper Charged In The DC Attack, Fears Harsh Treatment Because She Is Transgender
> 
> 
> Her attorney argues in a new court motion that she is no threat and should be allowed to go home with a monitoring device.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trans ShitGibbon supporter. What would such a person have to gain from supporting the guy who loathes her kind?



Oh man, this level of cognitive dissonance should replace the Turing test. 
If a machine can process this shit without breaking down, it shall pass as a human.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Uh wha?  Crazy lady lies too!    



> Close ally of Marjorie Taylor Greene among those in Capitol mob
> 
> 
> A close ally of Georgia Republican Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene took part in the January 6 mob at the Capitol and said he was among those who eventually made their way into the building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com





> (CNN)A close ally of Georgia Republican Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene took part in the January 6 mob at the Capitol and said he was among those who eventually made their way into the building.
> 
> Greene, a freshman congresswoman with a history of promoting dangerous and violent conspiracies and comments, encouraged the big lie that the election was stolen from former President Donald Trump by voting to object to the election certification and fanned the flames of the insurrection by telling her supporters to "fight for Trump."
> 
> In tweets after the Capitol insurrection, Greene falsely suggested that those who had broken into the Capitol were not Republicans and instead falsely implied so-called "Antifa" dressed as Trump supporters were to blame.
> 
> In fact, Anthony Aguero, a conservative livestreamer, activist and associate of Greene, said on video following the January 6 assault on the Capitol that he had been among those who entered and attacked those who falsely claimed it was done by "Antifa."
> 
> "We were all there. It was not Antifa and it was not BLM. It was Trump supporters that did that yesterday. I'm the first to admit it, being one myself," said Aguero in a video posted on January 7.
> 
> "I walked amongst all those people," he added, later defending entering the Capitol.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Omigod. I've referenced this scene before...






Thanks to the Jan. 6 insurrection, I'm less convinced than ever that something like this _couldn't_ actually ever happen.

And then I read this:









						Police chief says militia groups ‘want to blow up’ Capitol building at Biden State of the Union
					

Capitol Police chief said law enforcement was ‘not prepared for the massive groups of violent insurrectionists’ despite warnings




					www.independent.co.uk
				






> US Capitol Police Chief Yogananda Pittman argued to maintain increased law enforcement presence at the Capitol ahead of Joe Biden’s first address to Congress, following warnings from militia groups that she says want to “blow up the Capitol and kill as many members as possible” in connection with the president’s upcoming State of the Union address.





> She told members of the House Appropriations subcommittee on Thursday that her agency is aware of far-right militia groups that participated in the Capitol insurrection on 6 January that have “stated their desires that they want to blow up the Capitol and kill as many members as possible with a direct nexus to the State of the Union...




Now, I'm not really _expecting_ anything close to this to actually _happen_...but you never know.

In the show, the bomb has been placed by someone working for a contractor on the renovation of the Capitol.

In real life, we already suspect that the Capitol extremists had inside help, and we know that two bombs were discovered not too far from the building itself.

Life, in this case, may not be _fully_ imitating art just yet...but it's getting too darn close for my taste.


----------



## User.45

Thomas Veil said:


> Omigod. I've referenced this scene before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the Jan. 6 insurrection, I'm less convinced than ever that something like this _couldn't_ actually ever happen.
> 
> And then I read this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police chief says militia groups ‘want to blow up’ Capitol building at Biden State of the Union
> 
> 
> Capitol Police chief said law enforcement was ‘not prepared for the massive groups of violent insurrectionists’ despite warnings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm not really _expecting_ anything close to this to actually _happen_...but you never know.
> 
> In the show, the bomb has been placed by someone working for a contractor on the renovation of the Capitol.
> 
> In real life, we already suspect that the Capitol extremists had inside help, and we know that two bombs were discovered not too far from the building itself.
> 
> Life, in this case, may not be _fully_ imitating art just yet...but it's getting too darn close for my taste.



Nah, all the secret service has to do is turn on the radio jammers and coordinated attacks crumble immediately.  I doubt there is _real _risk, but it's worrisome though.


----------



## Thomas Veil

While they never specified, the bomb in the attack above may not have been set off by radio. It went off in the middle of the SOTU, so it could have been on a timer.

Even if this is all just wishful thinking, it’s unnerving that some fanatic may have watched this show and thought to himself, “Hey, that gives me an idea...!”


----------



## JayMysteri0

SOME 'r's keep trying to tell people about themselves and SOME don't want to listen.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365204613142433792/


----------



## JayMysteri0

In case anyone still wonders what pisses me off about what happened AFTER the 6th
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1366090412331470850/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1366012535321878530/


----------



## Thomas Veil

I’m kind of surprised that everyone who lost at the Golden Globe Awards last night didn’t storm the building.

Isn’t that what we do nowadays?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thomas Veil said:


> I’m kind of surprised that everyone who lost at the Golden Globe Awards last night didn’t storm the building.
> 
> Isn’t that what we do nowadays?



It's "liberal hollywood", they're too soft for that sedition shit like "_true _patriots".


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> I’m kind of surprised that everyone who lost at the Golden Globe Awards last night didn’t storm the building.
> 
> Isn’t that what we do nowadays?



I was a bit annoyed at the wins for 20-something actors from across the pond in “The Crown” getting a bunch of awards. Sorry, their acting wasn’t that great IMHO. For some, stories about royalty are extremely appealing, and an English accent = an award. I saw outstanding actors get passed over for the cool kids. Oh well, that’s how awards work. My opinion is clearly in the minority. I still don’t get America’s obsession with English royalty. Wasn’t the point of America to leave all that baloney behind?


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> I was a bit annoyed at the wins for 20-something actors from across the pond in “The Crown” getting a bunch of awards. Sorry, their acting wasn’t that great IMHO. For some, stories about royalty are extremely appealing, and an English accent = an award. I saw outstanding actors get passed over for the cool kids. Oh well, that’s how awards work. My opinion is clearly in the minority. I still don’t get America’s obsession with English royalty. Wasn’t the point of America to leave all that baloney behind?



About the time of Sherlock & Game of Thrones, there's always been a Hollywood casting obsession with British actors.


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> In case anyone still wonders what pisses me off about what happened AFTER the 6th
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1366090412331470850/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1366012535321878530/



How long can they keep the family from seeing the body? There’ll have to be a funeral.

I mean, we all know the drill here. The family will see bruises from a beating or something, file charges and/or a lawsuit, the perp will get off, and no justice will be done. 

Oh, but the poor white guys in this country! No one understands _their_ problems!


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

theSeb said:


> I don't get the obsession with royalty full stop




We're celebrity-crazed in the USA.  And.. grass is always greener on the other side, even if our forebears had inspected it and found the venue intolerable?   Anyway it's said that no matter where you go, "there you are"  --with at least some responsibility for playing the hand out--  but it's perhaps our failure to accept that fact which makes "reality TV" and "royalty TV" all of a piece:  escape!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> I was a bit annoyed at the wins for 20-something actors from across the pond in “The Crown” getting a bunch of awards. Sorry, their acting wasn’t that great IMHO. For some, stories about royalty are extremely appealing, and an English accent = an award. I saw outstanding actors get passed over for the cool kids. Oh well, that’s how awards work. My opinion is clearly in the minority. I still don’t get America’s obsession with English royalty. Wasn’t the point of America to leave all that baloney behind?




I think you are under the impression that the people voting actually watch everything and everyone who is nominated for an award.  Somehow this is not an actual requirement.  Soon they won't have to watch any of it and will just decide by ticking boxes on a diversity checklist.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I think you are under the impression that the people voting actually watch everything and everyone who is nominated for an award.  Somehow this is not an actual requirement.  Soon they won't have to watch any of it and will just decide by ticking boxes on a diversity checklist.



I guess young white actors from England check a certain kind of box that experienced, nuanced American actors do not. Just my opinion; I’m sure they are good actors for their age.


----------



## JayMysteri0

When the people who actually did the thing, won't cooperate with the craven congressional cowards trying desperately to cover for them

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367058424970809347/



> Gaetz: Antifa was behind Capitol mob
> 
> 
> After a day of riots incited by the Republican lie that the election was stolen, Rep. Matt Gaetz, R-Fla., stood on the floor of the House and advanced another unproven theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> When the people who actually did the thing, won't cooperate with the craven congressional cowards trying desperately to cover for them
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367058424970809347/



This is actually a good thing as it shows that:
1. Capitol rioters have more principles than Matt Butthead Gaetz 
2. It's an actual explicit admission by Gaetz that the Capitol events were *wrong*
3. He manages to make this admission hiding behind such a lame, see-through lie. 

So the lie peels away what remains is a lying politician who knows his stance is wrong and manages to betray his constituents whose principles are at least congruent with their abhorrent actions. 

Self-check, mate.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367147591058796544/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

P_X said:


> This is actually a good thing as it shows that:
> 1. Capitol rioters have more principles than Matt Butthead Gaetz
> 2. It's an actual explicit admission by Gaetz that the Capitol events were *wrong*
> 3. He manages to make this admission hiding behind such a lame, see-through lie.
> 
> So the lie peels away what remains is a lying politician who knows his stance is wrong and manages to betray his constituents whose principles are at least congruent with their abhorrent actions.
> 
> Self-check, mate.





JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367147591058796544/




None of this matters when Fox News and the other new cancerous news networks continue to put oceans of distance between themselves and reality.  I still hear watchers of these networks claiming information that was debunked months ago.  Currently Fox is trying to blow off Jan 6th as no big deal and only a handful of nuts pushed things too far.  They'll also hand the mic to anybody in a suit who wants to push the antifa involvement narrative with zero evidence.  Also viewers of these networks have no respect for government officials, no matter what their title is.  To them they are all deep state actors, probably feel even more strongly about that with Trump out of office.


----------



## Yoused

Just so you know, it is almost the 4th (old-style Inauguration Day).









						US police uncover 'possible plot' to breach Capitol | DW | 03.03.2021
					

US intelligence have identified a militant group planning a potential attack on the US Capitol. The finding comes nearly two months after Trump supporters tried to stop Congress from certifying Joe Biden's victory.




					www.dw.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

Well...nothing happened.

Please reset your Qalendar to March 20...which will be the real _real_ day of Trumpshit’s re-inauguration.



> "Can't help but get the feeling that these 'March 4 true inauguration' stories are planned disinfo being peddled by the [injected] anons to *dupe people into spreading probably nonsense theories that make the whole movement look dumb,"* one QAnon influencer wrote in an online forum early last month...




My bold.  They don’t need _our_ help.









						QAnon Theorists Switch Date to March 20 After No Trump Inauguration
					

Right-wing conspiracists who support QAnon began to express doubt over the significance of March 4—which they previously believed to be the date of Donald Trump's re-inauguration—last month.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## fooferdoggie

this is really reminding me of the end of the world nut jobs and how the date keeps changing. I bet there were a lot of soggy Cheerios today with all the tears of trump not becoming president.


----------



## Yoused




----------



## Alli

The problem, of course, is that the NG will never get to leave the Capitol building so long as there are rumors/threats from these douchebags. They are disrupting the work of Congress.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367874601703849991/


----------



## fooferdoggie

Another "I hire only the best people" people.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Alli said:


> The problem, of course, is that the NG will never get to leave the Capitol building so long as there are rumors/threats from these douchebags. They are disrupting the work of Congress.



Seriously—you know how the White House keeps snipers on the roof? I’m in favor of the same thing for the Capitol. With machine guns. The Capitol Police oughta be able to handle that. Try something, you Trump-loving, cosplaying, phony patriots! 



JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367874601703849991/



But...but Antifa!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Blue Lives Matter...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371505136292540423/
...until they get in the way of White Lives doing their insurrection thing.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Blue Lives Matter...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371505136292540423/
> ...until they get in the way of White Lives doing their insurrection thing.



What's been circulating about Sicknick's death makes no sense whatsoever. Except for bleeding strokes and anoxic brain injury, I've never seen anybody die of a stroke within 24H (and I have plenty of experience there).


----------



## JayMysteri0

I think what annoys me about 'real life', is that if you like to write about absurd things, life reminds you you will never be as good at it as it is.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371480906926546947/

For Fuck Sake... REALLY?!!  Please let that be a joke...  No one is that...


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> I think what annoys me about 'real life', is that if you like to write about absurd things, life reminds you you will never be as good at it as it is.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371480906926546947/
> 
> For Fuck Sake... REALLY?!!  Please let that be a joke...  No one is that...



I still am unsure whether this is fake...


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> I still am unsure whether this is fake...




If you are unsure, it's probably true at this point...



> Navy probe finds contractor charged in Capitol insurrection was well-known Nazi sympathizer
> 
> 
> An Army reservist charged with storming the US Capitol was a well-known White supremacist and Nazi sympathizer at the Navy base where he worked as a contractor, and was even rebuked for sporting a distinctive "Hitler mustache," prosecutors said in new court filings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com





> (CNN)An Army reservist charged with storming the US Capitol was a well-known White supremacist and Nazi sympathizer at the Navy base where he worked as a contractor, and was even rebuked for sporting a distinctive "Hitler mustache," prosecutors said in new court filings.
> 
> Federal prosecutors revealed Friday that the Navy conducted its own internal investigation into Timothy Hale-Cusanelli that uncovered numerous incidents where he promoted racist and sexist views. The Naval Criminal Investigation Service interviewed 44 of his colleagues and 34 of them said he held "extremist or radical views pertaining to the Jewish people, minorities and women."
> 
> Hale-Cusanelli, 30, was charged with seven criminal counts, including obstructing congressional proceedings, civil disorder and disorderly conduct in the Capitol. He hasn't yet entered a plea.
> 
> His defense attorney declined to comment Sunday about the new details of the Navy's probe, but has noted in court filings that Hale-Cusanelli maintains that he isn't a White supremacist.
> 
> Colleagues told Navy investigators that Hale-Cusanelli made near-daily comments against Jews, advocated for killing newborn babies with disabilities and had "issues with women," according to court filings. Prosecutors said they found racist memes on his phone, including one with the n-word, one that compared Black people to animals, and one insulting George Floyd.
> 
> A federal magistrate judge in New Jersey ordered his release shortly after he was arrested in January, but the Justice Department convinced a more senior judge in Washington, DC, to block his release pending further review. A detention hearing is scheduled for Thursday.




Evidently hiding in plain sight, is the best.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

__





						They Couldn't Find Him a Ride to Jail?
					

Come on. I mean, really, come the hell on.




					www.esquire.com
				




Detained people set free when police realized no vehicle was coming to take them to jail happened at no BLM protest ever, but it happened at the capital.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Quick reminder of what happened on Jan 6th.

In an alternate reality, as re imagined by the guy who hyped it up

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1375274449612771329/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> Quick reminder of what happened on Jan 6th.
> 
> In an alternate reality, as re imagined by the guy who hyped it up
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1375274449612771329/




I'm surprised he didn't say "The people who died were going to die anyway.  We all die."


----------



## SuperMatt

FBI was working with members of the Proud Boys to supposedly go after Antifa. Is anybody still surprised that law enforcement has a problem with white supremacists in their ranks?









						FBI Enlisted Proud Boys Leader to Inform on Antifa Before Capitol Riot, Lawyer Says
					

A defense attorney says FBI agents recruited a Proud Boys leader to provide them with information about anti-fascist activists several months before he was charged with joining other members of the far-right extremist group in storming the U.S. Capitol




					www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> FBI was working with members of the Proud Boys to supposedly go after Antifa. Is anybody still surprised that law enforcement has a problem with white supremacists in their ranks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI Enlisted Proud Boys Leader to Inform on Antifa Before Capitol Riot, Lawyer Says
> 
> 
> A defense attorney says FBI agents recruited a Proud Boys leader to provide them with information about anti-fascist activists several months before he was charged with joining other members of the far-right extremist group in storming the U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnewyork.com




Earlier this week Fox posted a big top story about some supposed big Antifa rally happing in Portland.  They went with their usual "The left doesn't care about these thugs and lets them get away with anything" schtick but then almost comically the pictures they chose to use to go along with the story made it appear that there was like a 5 to 1 police to protestor ratio.  Maybe I'm dumb, but that doesn't look like the response you would get from a local government that doesn't give a shit.  To me visual proof of not giving a shit would be more like the security detail at the January 6th capitol rally.  But maybe I'm just biased or a black man trapped in a white man's body.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> FBI was working with members of the Proud Boys to supposedly go after Antifa. Is anybody still surprised that law enforcement has a problem with white supremacists in their ranks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI Enlisted Proud Boys Leader to Inform on Antifa Before Capitol Riot, Lawyer Says
> 
> 
> A defense attorney says FBI agents recruited a Proud Boys leader to provide them with information about anti-fascist activists several months before he was charged with joining other members of the far-right extremist group in storming the U.S. Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnewyork.com



I saw a good comment on reddit on Matt Gaetz not being exposed by Trump's DOJ:
"You don't punch someone who's sucking your dick".

Vulgar it is, it's a good analogy on how alienating people _virtually_ siding with you can bite you (pun intended). This issue applies to LE as well, unfortunately and it's a good entry way for white supremacists to infiltrate forces, even if they weren't necessarily sharing ideologies before.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Earlier this week Fox posted a big top story about some supposed big Antifa rally happing in Portland.  They went with their usual "The left doesn't care about these thugs and lets them get away with anything" schtick but then almost comically the pictures they chose to use to go along with the story made it appear that there was like a 5 to 1 police to protestor ratio.  Maybe I'm dumb, but that doesn't look like the response you would get from a local government that doesn't give a shit.  To me visual proof of not giving a shit would be more like the security detail at the January 6th capitol rally.  But maybe I'm just biased or a black man trapped in a white man's body.



Exactly. The size of the anticipatory police force is the single most objective measure as to how seriously a protest is taken.
I have yet to see this being explained away regarding the capitol. 

This reminds me of my MR frenemy (I've been referring to him a lot, but the dude managed to pack so much insanity combined with such perception of "neutrality" that it's really noteworthy). His explanation of the Capitol Police's handling of the Capitol rioters is that after the BLM movement, cops are "not allowed to engage with protestors, and hence they are better off running away".


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Earlier this week Fox posted a big top story about some supposed big Antifa rally happing in Portland.  They went with their usual "The left doesn't care about these thugs and lets them get away with anything" schtick but then almost comically the pictures they chose to use to go along with the story made it appear that there was like a 5 to 1 police to protestor ratio.  Maybe I'm dumb, but that doesn't look like the response you would get from a local government that doesn't give a shit.  To me visual proof of not giving a shit would be more like the security detail at the January 6th capitol rally.  But maybe I'm just biased or a black man trapped in a white man's body.



I have seen people posting a twitter video of Portland to a conservative message board and decrying the terrible violence. I viewed the video and it’s 5-6 idiots breaking stuff and 20 or more cops standing around not doing much about it. These are the same people who claim the Capitol mob was just people taking selfies. Their brains seem to have been warped by the constant barrage of lies. They can’t tell what is real anymore.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> I have seen people posting a twitter video of Portland to a conservative message board and decrying the terrible violence. I viewed the video and it’s 5-6 idiots breaking stuff and 20 or more cops standing around not doing much about it. These are the same people who claim the Capitol mob was just people taking selfies. Their brains seem to have been warped by the constant barrage of lies. They can’t tell what is real anymore.



The r/Conservative subreddit is the best example. They are screaming dementia on a Biden gaffe video saying, Trump had terrible speech patterns too, but he could speak if he wanted. I found this comment hilarious...it means Trump most of the time did not want to sound intelligent.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> I have seen people posting a twitter video of Portland to a conservative message board and decrying the terrible violence. I viewed the video and it’s 5-6 idiots breaking stuff and 20 or more cops standing around not doing much about it. These are the same people who claim the Capitol mob was just people taking selfies. Their brains seem to have been warped by the constant barrage of lies. They can’t tell what is real anymore.




I think one of the first threads I started on here said that the left needs to condemn antifa but the more I thought about it the more I realized it’s a false equivalency to the far right. If nothing else, good luck finding anybody in antifa saying their action is on behalf of or in defense of a politician. “We’re here because Nancy Pelosi told us to come!” or “Chuck Schumer fights for us and is the most attacked politician ever!” said no one in antifa ever. At best antifa could be considered the enemy of my enemy is my friend status, but that’s really stretching it.

Honestly, they're just a deflection from the far right simply for not having the same motivational angle.  It's ok for them to be upset and intimidating, but not anybody else who doesn't share their values.  Also it just adds to their pile on of believing they are the world's biggest victim.  "How come they get to break stuff!?!?  They won't let us break stuff!"


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Noah Green: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> 
> 
> Noah Green was named as the suspect in the Capitol car and knife attack that injured two capitol police officers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavy.com


----------



## User.45

Insane


----------



## Thomas Veil

And here some Republicans are clamoring for barriers to be removed. 

One officer died, according to WaPo. Haven’t we had enough Capitol Police injured and killed already??


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379093021736763399/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379193498050646019/


----------



## Alli

I appreciated the conversation based on this post in TOP, pointing out that if the SPD doesn’t release the names of the officers involved, the entire force loses its trust.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Let me preface this, I completely realize this is the wrong thing to say & it's too soon.

That's just how f'n much this kind of casual cowardly admissions piss me off.

"It's a Fed Ex that has a mass shooting, and not...."

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1384186737409200138/

For FUCK sake, they admit their part in 1/6 & pretend to be cravenly sorry, because they KNOW there will NO penalty for their part in 1/6 & the continual gas lighting & shitting of our country!!!

JFC.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Again.

Seriously.  Fuck those cowardly MFers

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1384232625523486720/

What a horrible way to die.  Over some cowardly bullshit.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Again.
> 
> Seriously.  Fuck those cowardly MFers
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1384232625523486720/
> 
> What a horrible way to die.  Over some cowardly bullshit.



I expected this. It's called top-of-the-basilar syndrome, a clot that lodges into the end of the basilar artery that provides the blood supply of the breathing and consciousness centers in the brainstem. It's a neurologist's nightmare because you're dealing with an unconscious or minimally conscious patient with ominous findings on exam (like lower limb tone changes that are subtle and confusing). It's the only type of stroke I've seen people dying of within 24H... One of my patients we've lost to this was Sicknick's age.

It usually develops in the setting of underlying narrowing and atherosclerosis of the brainstem vessels. Now it's a dicy territory, because it usually doesn't develop in the context of an arrhythmia (atria fibrillation), which you could directly link back to the bear spray. That said it's more than likely related to the Capitol events, with all that adrenalin floating around vascular sheering forces and clot development risk is elevated. I suspect one thing that they were waiting for are hemorheologic studies (ie. study of blood thickness), especially in the context of bear spray exposure, as the chemical may possibly alter blood clotting tendencies.

It sucks, but this is indeed very difficult to prosecute as murder. You guys can be sure, he most likely would be alive (or died a different day) if it weren't for the capitol riot.


----------



## User.45

I'd also add that dragging this out for 3.5 months is beyond what is reasonable. We should have been made aware of these findings within a month or two of the death. I know they must have obtained special testing and expert reviews, but those take a few weeks, not months.


----------



## Yoused

No irony here,




*A Capitol rioter asks for donations to his legal fund by selling photos of himself with his feet in Nancy Pelosi’s desk for $100. Richard “Bigo” Barnett, 60, of Gravette, Arkansas, set up a website asking for money and sending personally autographed photos of himself from the January 6 uprising.*​
no, none at all. "_I will sell you the already widely circulated evidence against me to help fund my legal defense_.”


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Yoused said:


> No irony here,
> 
> 
> 
> *A Capitol rioter asks for donations to his legal fund by selling photos of himself with his feet in Nancy Pelosi’s desk for $100. Richard “Bigo” Barnett, 60, of Gravette, Arkansas, set up a website asking for money and sending personally autographed photos of himself from the January 6 uprising.*​
> no, none at all. "_I will sell you the already widely circulated evidence against me to help fund my legal defense_.”




say what you will, I’m sure that will be highly successful.  

I sympathize with our democracy being a joke, the lessor of 2 evils…Republicans are the party of old big money, Democrats the party of new big money, et el, but where the far right loses the script/battle/war is making it all about only white people having problems.  They’re too fucking stupid to know we could make things better for everyone if they dropped that distinction.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Yoused said:


> No irony here,
> 
> 
> 
> *A Capitol rioter asks for donations to his legal fund by selling photos of himself with his feet in Nancy Pelosi’s desk for $100. Richard “Bigo” Barnett, 60, of Gravette, Arkansas, set up a website asking for money and sending personally autographed photos of himself from the January 6 uprising.*​
> no, none at all. "_I will sell you the already widely circulated evidence against me to help fund my legal defense_.”



Doesn't this fall under 'proceeds of crime' laws?


----------



## Thomas Veil

"'tifa looks like professionals compared to us"










						Proud Boys descended into dysfunction after US Capitol riot, new messages show
					

A private Proud Boys audio chat that was made public Tuesday shows how the right-wing group fell into dysfunction and finger-pointing as its members got arrested after the US Capitol riot.




					www.cnn.com
				




You'll have to forgive me for indulging in a little bit of schadenfreude. The comparison to Antifa is hilarious.

Let's even assume that Antifa actually fits their stereotype of a bunch of white liberals and black people from the 'hood. That group would be hands down smarter than the people who planned _this_ little fiasco.

That might surprise _them_, but I don't think it surprises us.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1405642058853928960/


----------



## JayMysteri0

When you begin advertising that your B.S. is getting thin

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1405587342384054273/


----------



## Thomas Veil

The mind boggles.

What the hell is this damn fool suggesting? That a few FBI agents were among the insurrectionists? That the FBI itself participated in it and supported it somehow? Or is he just trying to pull that favorite new Republican trick of investigating the investigators?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Basically it's a regurgitation of Tucker Carlson's latest bit of misinformation.

The basics of it are:






As usual it's part of the never ending projected narrative that White 45 supporters can't be guilty of something that even BLM didn't do.  So the plan is always to fish for someone else to blame, to justify investigating elsewhere.  So the original claims of ANTIFA & BLM actually did it has just disappeared, to move on to what may stick to the walls instead.

The problem, to investigate the FBI on their actions on 1/6, means the investigation into 1/6 that they quashed would have to happen after all.


----------



## SuperMatt

A police officer injured on Jan 6 finally got a meeting with Kevin McCarthy.



> “I asked him to denounce the 21 House Republicans that voted against the Gold Medal bill, recognizing my co-workers and colleagues that fought to secure the Capitol on Jan. 6,” Officer Fanone said. He said he had also asked that Mr. McCarthy publicly disavow a comment by Representative Andrew Clyde, Republican of Georgia, comparing the events of Jan. 6 to a Capitol tour.
> 
> “I found those remarks to be disgusting,” said Officer Fanone, who was beaten unconscious and subjected to a Taser by the mob, suffering a heart attack and a brain injury. “I also asked him to publicly denounce the baseless theory that the F.B.I. was behind the Jan. 6 insurrection.”





> As of Friday evening, Mr. McCarthy had done none of those things.




What a sack of  McCarthy is.









						Officer Injured in Capitol Riot Asks McCarthy to Disavow Lies About It (Published 2021)
					

Officer Michael Fanone, who was seriously injured by the pro-Trump mob, said he came away disappointed from his meeting with the top House Republican.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> What a sack of  McCarthy is.



What an understatement!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Just some more "tourist" shots

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1413568767347466244/

And to believe this is the crowd that laments bad fatal things wouldn't happen to OTHER people if they just complied.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Just some more "tourist" shots



Anyone who can watch this and still refuse to call it an insurrection needs some psychological help, stat.


----------



## JayMysteri0

THIS is when the Capitol police are quick & ready to make arrests

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1415758612883025920/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1415772731220664320/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1415796568129736705/

Guess it's a special strategy the Capitol police only on certain crowds, as opposed to the ones on 1/6.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## SuperMatt

Felony conviction for a violent attempt to overthrow the U.S. government: only 8 months in prison. Our ”justice” system is seriously f-ed up.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1417163428423258114/


----------



## Edd

SuperMatt said:


> Felony conviction for a violent attempt to overthrow the U.S. government: only 8 months in prison. Our ”justice” system is seriously f-ed up.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1417163428423258114/



Martyrs, one and all, with figurative (and possibly literal) “Born to Lose” tattoos on them. Generally dudes with nothing to lose so fuck it. 8 months is a joke indeed.


----------



## Alli

At this stage, I’m just happy they’re giving them any sentence at all. Be thankful for the little things.

As for the bigger fish…remember that no one was charged or indicted for Watergate for two years.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Alli said:


> At this stage, I’m just happy they’re giving them any sentence at all. Be thankful for the little things.
> 
> As for the bigger fish…remember that no one was charged or indicted for Watergate for two years.




It’s important to note this guy has no record, confessed, apologized and said Biden is the rightful president. Others have created scenes in the courtroom that should make their sentencing interesting. I’m ok with 8 months if they don’t have proof of him assaulting anyone. Is it ideal? I honestly don’t know. But this is only the first.

The ironic part is now these yokels will have to deal with the mob they were a part of. Will they be called “treasonous RINOs”? Who knows.

What really pisses me off to no end is the obvious and so see-through it’s absurd attempt by McConnell and McCarthy to paint this as a “partisan investigation”. They intentionally derailed the bipartisan committee because then whatever the findings are would be harder to lie, twist and manipulate to their cult followers. So they vote that down, then make Pelosi do a select committee.

Of course, McCarthy put one of the biggest lowlife, smarmy weasels in the house - Gym Jordache (not a typo) - on the committee, knowing no sane person in their right mind would put him on any body of officials seeking the truth.

So now McCarthy will pull his picks and say “see? It’s all a partisan show”, and they will refute whatever is found by the body. We already know the basics - it played out in real life and on social media: Trump pushed a lie and fomented a mob to storm the Capitol, doing everything but explicitly saying what his mob should do verbatim.

The question is, how deep did lowlifes around Trump (like Giuliani and Mark Meadows) go to help push that mob, and what did his congress cultists like Tuberville or McCarthy know?

Hand out subpoenas and make sure they are enforced. Subpoena Trump too. The conservatives won’t accept any finding that doesn’t square with Trump’s narrative. So just move on without them and get to the truth without them.


----------



## SuperMatt

GermanSuplex said:


> It’s important to note this guy has no record, confessed, apologized and said Biden is the rightful president. Others have created scenes in the courtroom that should make their sentencing interesting. I’m ok with 8 months if they don’t have proof of him assaulting anyone. Is it ideal? I honestly don’t know. But this is only the first.
> 
> The ironic part is now these yokels will have to deal with the mob they were a part of. Will they be called “treasonous RINOs”? Who knows.
> 
> What really pisses me off to no end is the obvious and so see-through it’s absurd attempt by McConnell and McCarthy to paint this as a “partisan investigation”. They intentionally derailed the bipartisan committee because then whatever the findings are would be harder to lie, twist and manipulate to their cult followers. So they vote that down, then make Pelosi do a select committee.
> 
> Of course, McCarthy put one of the biggest lowlife, smarmy weasels in the house - Gym Jordache (not a typo) - on the committee, knowing no sane person in their right mind would put him on any body of officials seeking the truth.
> 
> So now McCarthy will pull his picks and say “see? It’s all a bipartisan show”, and they will refute whatever is found by the body. We already know the basics - it played out in real life and on social media: Trump pushed a lie and fomented a mob to storm the Capitol, doing everything but explicitly saying what his mob should do verbatim.
> 
> The question is, how deep did lowlifes around Trump (like Giuliani and Mark Meadows) go to help push that mob, and what did his congress cultists like Tuberville or McCarthy know?
> 
> Hand out subpoenas and make sure they are enforced. Subpoena Trump too. The conservatives won’t accept any finding that doesn’t square with Trump’s narrative. So just move on without them and get to the truth without them.



Gym Jordan was clearly a poison pill, and McCarthy knew he’d be rejected. That’s his only reason for putting his name forward. Pelosi could have called his bluff and then marginalized him on the committee... but that could end up really badly.


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Jim Jordan, MTG and other Republicans now falsely blaming Pelosi for Jan. 6 debacle
> 
> 
> Ohio Republican and various right-wing allies spread debunked narrative that Pelosi rejected National Guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com





> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact checking Rep. Jordan's claim that Speaker Pelosi was responsible for US Capitol security on January 6
> 
> 
> Republican Rep. Jim Jordan of Ohio suggested Wednesday that House Speaker Nancy Pelosi had been responsible for the security presence at the US Capitol on January 6, after Pelosi rejected his appointment to serve on the select committee investigating the insurrection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *









Meanwhile


> Pelosi Has Chosen A 2nd Republican, Rep. Adam Kinzinger, To Serve On Jan. 6 Panel
> 
> 
> Kinzinger will join fellow Republican Liz Cheney at the committees first hearing Tuesday. Both supported impeaching Trump for Jan. 6, and were the only GOP members to support the committee's creation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Meanwhile



And this has Mark Meadows creating the new term “Pelosi Republicans.”


----------



## JayMysteri0

They are persistent, even though it makes NO fucking sense

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420016108527046657/

But what the hey right?  Repeating false & stupid shit has worked wonders for this crowd so far.  Whether is voting, vaccines, or American history, there's nothing this crew can't reimagine for themselves.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> They are persistent, even though it makes NO fucking sense
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420016108527046657/
> 
> But what the hey right?  Repeating false & stupid shit has worked wonders for this crowd so far.  Whether is voting, vaccines, or American history, there's nothing this crew can't reimagine for themselves.




Seems about right coming from the party that quickly switched from personal responsibility to zero responsibility.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> They are persistent, even though it makes NO fucking sense
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420016108527046657/
> 
> But what the hey right?  Repeating false & stupid shit has worked wonders for this crowd so far.  Whether is voting, vaccines, or American history, there's nothing this crew can't reimagine for themselves.



Stefanik - she was supposedly a “moderate” Republican but she sold her soul to Trump. She doesn’t care about policy, only about power. Not the kind of people we should want in government, IMHO.

The stories from the Capitol Police are heartbreaking; it pisses me off that lies from the likes of Stefank are making the news instead.









						‘This is how I’m going to die’: Jan. 6 Capitol insurrection hearing opens as police detail violence, injuries
					

A committee investigating the Jan. 6 Capitol insurrection opened its first hearing Tuesday with a focus on the law enforcement officers who were attacked and beaten.




					www.baltimoresun.com
				




Shame on every single Republican who is attacking the Capitol Police. I hope they know that their refusal to back the cops will be in the back of the mind of every single officer when the day comes that they have to pick which office to protect. The person who supported you? Or the one who doesn’t care that you almost died that day and called the attackers “tourists”???


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> Stefanik - she was supposedly a “moderate” Republican but she sold her soul to Trump. She doesn’t care about policy, only about power. Not the kind of people we should want in government, IMHO.




Her voting record is pretty much aligned with socialist extremist Ilhan Omar, but you know, why should that be taken into consideration when your entire platform is worshipping Trump.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420115021485559808/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420115579080433670/

Tourists my ass!  Where was the love again?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Given Republican logic, I hope they are going to announce that all the people who looted during the BLM protests are blameless patriots who should be given a free pass and the real blame needs to be aimed at those stores for not providing adequate security.


----------



## Renzatic

Just imagine how galling it must be...

You're in Washington on Jan. 6th, listening to the greatest president ever tell the truth about our stolen election. You're told to march down Pennsylvania Ave. To fight like hell. And you do. You take truth to power, and storm the Capitol building to stop the steal, you and the hundreds of other brave patriots alongside you. Your day of victory is at hand. Trump, once he's instated again as the rightful president of these United States, will absolve you of any wrongdoing those dastardly demonrats might hold you accountable for.

...except the steal isn't stopped. Things don't go according to plan. Hell, there really wasn't any plan to begin with. Now everyone you used to consider allies to the cause are blaming your fight for the truth and freedom on Anitfa, Pelosi, and BLM. Instead of being respected for the sacrifice you were willing to make, you're being called a crisis actor, working for the very people you stand against.

No one believes you. No one has your back. You're all alone, and those you rely on, those you fought for, don't even want to acknowledge your existence.

And thus ends the story of another person willing to give their life for Trump.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Renzatic said:


> Just imagine how galling it must be...
> 
> You're in Washington on Jan. 6th, listening to the greatest president ever tell the truth about our stolen election. You're told to march down Pennsylvania Ave. To fight like hell. And you do. You take truth to power, and storm the Capitol building to stop the steal, you and the hundreds of other brave patriots alongside you. Your day of victory is at hand. Trump, once he's instated again as the rightful president of these United States, will absolve you of any wrongdoing those dastardly demonrats might hold you accountable for.
> 
> ...except the steal isn't stopped. Things don't go according to plan. Hell, there really wasn't any plan to begin with. Now everyone you used to consider allies to the cause are blaming your fight for the truth and freedom on Anitfa, Pelosi, and BLM. Instead of being respected for the sacrifice you were willing to make, you're being called a crisis actor, working for the very people you stand against.
> 
> No one believes you. No one has your back. You're all alone, and those you rely on, those you fought for, don't even want to acknowledge your existence.
> 
> And thus ends the story of another person willing to give their life for Trump.





But there’s still one way you can redeem yourself. Just donate $20 a month to the Trump Fight for Best Truth FREEDOM Patriot MAGA Libtard Pwnage Fund.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

GOP Reps Abandon Disastrous Presser on Jan. 6 Hearing
					

A man blowing a whistle and a protester holding a “RAPIST” sign behind Rep. Matt Gaetz derailed the event.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## GermanSuplex

Unfortunately, the GQP disinformation campaign has already been successful. They're still scanning ballots for bamboo and Jewish space-laser imprints, they think January 6 was either Antifa/BLM or loving patriots there for a tour of the people's house, and they think the police today were all actors. I've heard them called stool pigeons or Pelosi drones.

I'm going to be saying this a lot, but this is a cult. The GQP public officials are scared of Trump and his cult followers, so they just continue to downplay anything caused by him while still beating the BLM/Antifa drum.

Democrats are weak. They seem to think talking sense and trying not to demonize the other side too much will help them see the light. It won't. Kinzinger and Cheney are floating on rafts the size of a door in a sea of cultists. Even if McCarthy and McConnell had been 100% onboard with a bipartisan commission, they would have been labeled establishment RINOs (sometimes they already are, even WITH their kissing of Trump's ring).

These people are so blinded by racism and hatred of groups of people unlike themselves that they have latched on to Trump so strongly, there is no turning back. I don't know what it will take for them to wake up and return to reality, but its not going to be pretty.


----------



## Eric

Anyone who watched those officers testify who says they stand for "law and order" or "blue lives matter" is 100% full of shit. Those Trump supporters are a total disgrace and shitstain on this country. We need to find and charge every last one of them.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

GermanSuplex said:


> Unfortunately, the GQP disinformation campaign has already been successful. They're still scanning ballots for bamboo and Jewish space-laser imprints, they think January 6 was either Antifa/BLM or loving patriots there for a tour of the people's house, and they think the police today were all actors. I've heard them called stool pigeons or Pelosi drones.
> 
> I'm going to be saying this a lot, but this is a cult. The GQP public officials are scared of Trump and his cult followers, so they just continue to downplay anything caused by him while still beating the BLM/Antifa drum.
> 
> Democrats are weak. They seem to think talking sense and trying not to demonize the other side too much will help them see the light. It won't. Kinzinger and Cheney are floating on rafts the size of a door in a sea of cultists. Even if McCarthy and McConnell had been 100% onboard with a bipartisan commission, they would have been labeled establishment RINOs (sometimes they already are, even WITH their kissing of Trump's ring).
> 
> These people are so blinded by racism and hatred of groups of people unlike themselves that they have latched on to Trump so strongly, there is no turning back. I don't know what it will take for them to wake up and return to reality, but its not going to be pretty.




I was thinking recently being a patriotic American is like being in a cult and possibly the least rewarding and comforting cult in history. It doesn’t offer solutions for your problems, only excuses for your problems.


----------



## User.191

It’s frightening to read that there’s still a shit ton of people who claim that the protestors were all Democrats or Antifa.

Latest I’m hearing now is that the FBI ‘stirred them up”.

When will they take ownership of their actions?


----------



## SuperMatt

MissNomer said:


> It’s frightening to read that there’s still a shit ton of people who claim that the protestors were all Democrats or Antifa.
> 
> Latest I’m hearing now is that the FBI ‘stirred them up”.
> 
> When will they take ownership of their actions?



It’s just the latest deflection. When the “they were just tourists” fell apart in the face of videos capturing the violence and police officers having serious injuries, they had to have a fall-back. They will say whatever it takes to defend their “tribe” of racist shit-heads.


----------



## User.191

SuperMatt said:


> It’s just the latest deflection. When the “they were just tourists” fell apart in the face of videos capturing the violence and police officers having serious injuries, they had to have a fall-back. They will say whatever it takes to defend their “tribe” of racist shit-heads.



That’s the thing - they can’t even get their own stories straight. Depending on who you ask the facts are

a) They were friendly tourists
b) They were Liberals and Antifa
c) They were Trump Supporters welcomed in by the police
d) Pelosi is to blame for the whole thing
e) [Insert any other random excuse]

The delusion that those folk are suffering from is staggering. We all saw what happened that day - it was broadcast live. Now we’re hearing testimony from the guilty parties as they go through the legal system.

The TeaTrumpliquons are all “we can’t hear you” though.

Mindblowing.


----------



## SuperMatt

MissNomer said:


> That’s the thing - they can’t even get their own stories straight. Depending on who you ask the facts are
> 
> a) They were friendly tourists
> b) They were Liberals and Antifa
> c) They were Trump Supporters welcomed in by the police
> d) Pelosi is to blame for the whole thing
> e) [Insert any other random excuse]
> 
> The delusion that those folk are suffering from is staggering. We all saw what happened that day - it was broadcast live. Now we’re hearing testimony from the guilty parties as they go through the legal system.
> 
> The TeaTrumpliquons are all “we can’t hear you” though.
> 
> Mindblowing.



Are they really delusional? I think they know full well what happened and don’t give a shit. They think it’s justified. I think there are very few people who actually believe the lies. It is their “plausible deniability” excusing their support of Trump. I have seen many who are confronted with the facts debunking the nonsense in your list above. Their next fallback? Something like: BLM burned down America, but you liberals only care when it’s the Capitol building?


----------



## User.191

SuperMatt said:


> Are they really delusional? I think they know full well what happened and don’t give a shit. They think it’s justified. I think there are very few people who actually believe the lies. It is their “plausible deniability” excusing their support of Trump. I have seen many who are confronted with the facts debunking the nonsense in your list above. Their next fallback? Something like: BLM burned down America, but you liberals only care when it’s the Capitol building?




Next thing I’m hearing is how the Commision is a witch hunt and how it shows how corrupt the DNC is. Presumably this means that the shit ton of investigations the GOP continued to hold on Benghazi is out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## SuperMatt

MissNomer said:


> Next thing I’m hearing is how the Commision is a witch hunt and how it shows how corrupt the DNC is. Presumably this means that the shit ton of investigations the GOP continued to hold on Benghazi is out of sight, out of mind.



It’s very hard to argue with a group of people who insist their lies are the truth, despite being presented with evidence to the contrary. And if their supporters are either too dumb to learn the truth, or literally don’t care what’s true... we are all screwed. I wouldn’t even want to live on the same street as somebody who supports this destruction of democracy anymore.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I was busy today so I didn't get to watch the hearings live...but just reading about it brought out a torrent of emotions in me.

I felt horrible for the officers involved. This was far from "another day at the office". Clearly this was like nothing they ever expected to experience.

I felt anger for all the officers, but particularly for Officers Fanone and Dunn. Dunn was the one the insurrectionists called, more than once, a n****r. It's hard even to think about him being called that word without feeling like I want to punch out the person who said it. And Fanone..._his_ raw anger was good to see. I kind of wish he'd let out a little more.

Then I was angry at Kevin McCarthy and that fucking dog and pony counter-programming show they tried to put on. Maybe it played well in right wing media, but it looks pathetically weak next to the powerful testimony of those officers. After today you'd have to be incredibly simple-minded to continue to try to put forward the excuses MissNomer enumerated above.

Frankly I'm sick of calling this a riot. It was an outright insurrection, an attempt to overthrow the government of the United States. Every one of the people participating in it and excusing it are traitors. Okay, a lot of the monsters who made a one time incursion into the Capitol have been arrested. When are we gonna bust the people who work there every day, the ones who are still excusing it, for treason?


----------



## SuperMatt

A Capitol Police officer explains succinctly why the people involved in storming the Capitol on Jan 6 are terrorists.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420061175602106375/


----------



## User.191

SuperMatt said:


> A Capitol Police officer explains succinctly why the people involved in storming the Capitol on Jan 6 are terrorists.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420061175602106375/



The Federalist was already talking about this in January…









						Democrats Are Framing Americans As Terrorists To Erase Our Rights
					

Democrats want a frightening expansion of federal surveillance and police powers, smearing anyone who voted for Donald Trump as a potential terrorist.




					thefederalist.com
				




It’s a fucking scary read.


----------



## Thomas Veil

SuperMatt said:


> A Capitol Police officer explains succinctly why the people involved in storming the Capitol on Jan 6 are terrorists.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420061175602106375/



Oh yeah. I read about him reading out the definition of a terrorist. Those "rioters" fit the bill.


----------



## User.191

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Given Republican logic



Oxymoron alert!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Eric said:


> Anyone who watched those officers testify who says they stand for "law and order" or "blue lives matter" is 100% full of shit. Those Trump supporters are a total disgrace and shitstain on this country. We need to find and charge every last one of them.



What came to mind to me is when I'd read the Blue Lives crowd on the other site, was the default that the police are the heroes, and the person of color that was killed obviously did something to deserve it.  NOW that compassion, that default position isn't here.  Instead there's utter silence from the Blue Live crowd when it comes to THESE police officers.  You don't hear the republicans mentioning a word to dispute what these officers have said, just complete deafening silence.  They want to have it both ways, but to do it is to completely ignore these officers exist.  Instead there needs to be a completely new reality created where the insurrectionists are political prisoners that a group of White people are suddenly worried about their prison conditions.  When's the last time you ever heard Gaetz, Gommert, or Greene ( _the Dewey, Cheatum, & Howe of congress_ ) worry about anyone in prison that didn't have a six figure bank account?

Blue Lives for such individuals are only of importance when they are directed against Black or Brown ones.


----------



## Thomas Veil

From the article MissNomer cited:



> The main problem with that is that Democrats openly link Republican Party affiliation and mainstream conservative ideas to “domestic terrorism,” “extremism,” “white supremacy,” and other evils.



No kidding! I wonder why they'd do that. 

It's telling, and all too typical, to see the ads that accompany these kinds of articles. Look at this:




​Who'd wear something like that besides a political fanatic? I mean, that's not just over-the-top. That's _over_ over-the-top. We may need a new word.


----------



## User.191

Thomas Veil said:


> From the article MissNomer cited:
> 
> 
> No kidding! I wonder why they'd do that.
> 
> It's telling, and all too typical, to see the ads that accompany these kinds of articles. Look at this:
> 
> View attachment 7494​Who'd wear something like that besides a political fanatic? I mean, that's not just over-the-top. That's _over_ over-the-top. We may need a new word.



Bigly over the top?


----------



## SuperMatt

MissNomer said:


> The Federalist was already talking about this in January…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats Are Framing Americans As Terrorists To Erase Our Rights
> 
> 
> Democrats want a frightening expansion of federal surveillance and police powers, smearing anyone who voted for Donald Trump as a potential terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefederalist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a fucking scary read.



Wow, the author of that article actually runs that website? She is a horrible writer, but I guess I’m supposed to try and figure out what she’s trying to say AND agree with it because she has six kids.

I certainly do tend to ramble in forum posts, but even such rants seem quite coherent compared to that article.


----------



## User.191

SuperMatt said:


> Wow, the author of that article actually runs that website? She is a horrible writer, but I guess I’m supposed to try and figure out what she’s trying to say AND agree with it because she has six kids.
> 
> I certainly do tend to ramble in forum posts, but even such rants seem quite coherent compared to that article.



You also see that she ‘identifies’ as ‘Native American’… 

She’s fucking deluded.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420020176590942217/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420127101395501060/


----------



## Deleted member 215

"Blue Lives Matter" until they disagree with your ideology. 

Far-right groups often do not like the police at all. They are just as anti-authority as far-left groups. Police need to stop thinking far-right extremists are their "buddies". I'm sure any officers who may have aided these protestors or taken selfies with them soon regretted doing so.


----------



## Deleted member 199

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420020176590942217/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420127101395501060/



"The American people deserve to know the truth"..

As usual the Simpsons can explain the problem here.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## SuperMatt

I mentioned in the COVID thread there was another piece in The NY Times that caught my attention in a negative way... here it is:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420317756487049218/

The author, Christopher Caldwell, puts forth the argument that there are “legitimate concerns” from Republicans about the 2020 election. No, ass-wipe. There are not. How many Republican Secretaries of State have to tell you? How many courts have to rule against you? STFU! Oh and this piece of crap “author” also tries to defend the insurrection. How the F did this drivel get printed in the Times? I understand they want to put some conservative opinions in there, but “conservative” writers still in thrall to Trump are intentionally spouting lies and disingenuous arguments.

Some lowlights from the shitstorm:



> Were we really that close to a coup? The most dramatic and disruptive episode of Mr. Trump’s resistance to the election was Jan. 6, and that day’s events are ambiguous.





> Republicans had — and still have — legitimate grievances about how the last election was run. Pandemic conditions produced an electoral system more favorable to Democrats. Without the Covid-era advantage of expanded mail-in voting, Democrats might well have lost more elections at every level, including the presidential. Mr. Wolff writes that, as Republicans saw it, Democrats “were saved by this lucky emphasis; that was all they were saved by.”
> 
> Nor was it just luck; it was an advantage that, in certain places, Democrats manipulated the system to obtain. The majority-Democratic Supreme Court of Pennsylvania ruled in favor of a Democratic Party lawsuit to extend mail-in balloting beyond Election Day.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> I mentioned in the COVID thread there was another piece in The NY Times that caught my attention in a negative way... here it is:
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420317756487049218/
> 
> The author, Christopher Caldwell, puts forth the argument that there are “legitimate concerns” from Republicans about the 2020 election. No, ass-wipe. There are not. How many Republican Secretaries of State have to tell you? How many courts have to rule against you? STFU! Oh and this piece of crap “author” also tries to defend the insurrection. How the F did this drivel get printed in the Times? I understand they want to put some conservative opinions in there, but “conservative” writers still in thrall to Trump are intentionally spouting lies and disingenuous arguments.
> 
> Some lowlights from the shitstorm:



I find these opinion pieces underwhelming in general. Like Mr. Caldwell pretending that there wasn't a pandemic going on, which...would not have affected Trump's reelection should he have managed it appropriately. I'm annoyed because some of the criticisms of the US Left (i.e. largely center right) would be legitimate and even constructive, but not excuses like this. Sour grapes.


----------



## SuperMatt

P_X said:


> I find these opinion pieces underwhelming in general. Like Mr. Caldwell pretending that there wasn't a pandemic going on, which...would not have affected Trump's reelection should he have managed it appropriately. I'm annoyed because some of the criticisms of the US Left (i.e. largely center right) would be legitimate and even constructive, but not excuses like this. Sour grapes.



Yes, it seems the only “conservative” voice at the Times these days is David Brooks. Bret Stephens is too far into the Trump camp to be taken seriously anymore, unfortunately. Maybe “serious” conservatives are a dying breed. Where can one even find conservative writings that aren’t into Trump’s la-la land anymore? They’ve traded their principles (many of which I disagree with to be honest) for a cult of personality.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> Yes, it seems the only “conservative” voice at the Times these days is David Brooks. Bret Stephens is too far into the Trump camp to be taken seriously anymore, unfortunately. Maybe “serious” conservatives are a dying breed. Where can one even find conservative writings that aren’t into Trump’s la-la land anymore? They’ve traded their principles (many of which I disagree with to be honest) for a cult of personality.



Same here. I disagree with the principles, but will always respect a person who has some.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Isn't THIS the image republicans ( and democrats ) want to project if you claim that Blue Lives matter?






That you are really grateful for the work that Police do, and genuinely appreciate it.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> Isn't THIS the image republicans ( and democrats ) want to project if you claim that Blue Lives matter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you are really grateful for the work that Police do, and genuinely appreciate it.



I'm pretty sure Republicans are drafting up plans to penalized these two for this. As a whole, the Republican party has never been more disgraceful.


----------



## User.191

Eric said:


> I'm pretty sure Republicans are drafting up plans to penalized these two for this. As a whole, the Republican party has never been more disgraceful.



The Republican party has been disintegrating since before Obama. As silly as some of them could be during Bush II, they had yet to be truly infected by, what I thought at the time was the worst thing that could happen to them - the "Tea Party". Oh boy, was I wrong. The current TeaTrumpliquons have taken the worst aspects of the "Tea Party" to heart and then embraced a whole new ideology where lies and conspiracy rule the roost, and created a even more disgusting shadow of its former self.

Then they have the temerity to call the likes of Cheney as "RINO" - when the real truth of the matter is that she IS a true Republican, and the vast majority of the GOP today are the RINOs.


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> When will they take ownership of their actions?



Never. It’s one of the first things they learned from the former guy: take no responsibility. Ever.

I watched the recordings of the officers’ testimonies yesterday. It’s a shame it won’t be shown on Fox and the other right-wing networks. That testimony alone could change minds.

I also enjoyed the Republican dog and pony show during the hearings. Especially the part where they all ran away because Gaetz was being asked if he was a pedophile and he didn’t know the answer.


----------



## User.191

GOP Membership Form questions

1) Do you believe that America is a Christian Theocracy ( yes no )
2) Do you believe all Democrats are Satanic Baby Eating Pedophiles ( yes no )
3) Do you profess fealty to the one true Emperor of the United States OF Trump, Donald Trump? ( yes no ) 
4) Do you believe that Q is the last bastion of truth and virtue in America today ( yes no )
5) Do you believe that the only valid mainstream media sources in America today are OANN and Newsmax? ( yes no )
6) Do you believe that LGBT+ Americans should be locked upm sterilized and possibly even executed? ( yes no )
7) Do you believe that the January 6th Event was a False Flag event staged staged the Democrats ( yes no )
8) Do you believe that Donald Trump is still the President of the United States of Trump? ( yes no )
9) Do you believe that over 80m MORE people voted for Donald Trump in the 2020 General Election ( yes no )

Answering No to any of these questions will immediately identify you as a member of the ANTIFA Pedophilic baby easting Satanist wing and you'll be taken in for questioning by the nearest chapter of the 'Rednex for Trump' security services.


----------



## SuperMatt

MissNomer said:


> GOP Membership Form questions
> 
> 1) Do you believe that America is a Christian Theocracy ( yes no )
> 2) Do you believe all Democrats are Satanic Baby Eating Pedophiles ( yes no )
> 3) Do you profess fealty to the one true Emperor of the United States OF Trump, Donald Trump? ( yes no )
> 4) Do you believe that Q is the last bastion of truth and virtue in America today ( yes no )
> 5) Do you believe that the only valid mainstream media sources in America today are OANN and Newsmax? ( yes no )
> 6) Do you believe that LGBT+ Americans should be locked upm sterilized and possibly even executed? ( yes no )
> 7) Do you believe that the January 6th Event was a False Flag event staged staged the Democrats ( yes no )
> 8) Do you believe that Donald Trump is still the President of the United States of Trump? ( yes no )
> 9) Do you believe that over 80m MORE people voted for Donald Trump in the 2020 General Election ( yes no )
> 
> Answering No to any of these questions will immediately identify you as a member of the ANTIFA Pedophilic baby easting Satanist wing and you'll be taken in for questioning by the nearest chapter of the 'Rednex for Trump' security services.



I thought the questionnaire was even simpler.

Who do you love more? (Circle one)
1. Trump
2. Jesus

1-pass
2-fail


----------



## Deleted member 199

SuperMatt said:


> I thought the questionnaire was even simpler.
> 
> Who do you love more? (Circle one)
> 1. Trump
> 2. Jesus
> 
> 1-pass
> 2-fail



3. Trump *is* Jesus.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I’ll just leave this here. 









						D.C. police officer shares disturbing voicemail he received while testifying in front of Jan. 6 Select Committee
					

DC Police Officer Michael Fanone said this is not the first time people have expressed similar opinions to him.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## User.191

Thomas Veil said:


> I’ll just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.C. police officer shares disturbing voicemail he received while testifying in front of Jan. 6 Select Committee
> 
> 
> DC Police Officer Michael Fanone said this is not the first time people have expressed similar opinions to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com



I'm totally speechless. Why do all these people that leave these message do their damndest to remain anonymous?

Aside from that is that THEY are the cowards. These people have zero faith in their convictions and then act all surprised when they are found out.

They disgust me.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I’m waiting for conservatives to say BLM and Antifa remaining quiet and inactive during the police testimony is proof of just how organized and cunning they are.  It’s an 8D chess reverse false flag.  Tucker Carlson:  "I thought they hated the police?  So why did they sit by in silence and let them testify?  I’ll tell you why.  It was a concerted effort to make Republicans and patriots look bad.  They knew exactly what they were doing with their silence and inaction which is proof of the extreme lengths they are capable of going."


----------



## GermanSuplex

TBL said:


> "Blue Lives Matter" until they disagree with your ideology.
> 
> Far-right groups often do not like the police at all. They are just as anti-authority as far-left groups. Police need to stop thinking far-right extremists are their "buddies". I'm sure any officers who may have aided these protestors or taken selfies with them soon regretted doing so.




Before Obama, Trayvon Martin, and the string of publicized killings of black people, the far-right used to hate police, government of many forms and even sometimes the military. They only jumped on the military train after 9/11, and the “Blue Lives Matter” garbage as a direct response to BLM.

It’s odd they are blasting the Capitol police so much… I think Eric Swalwell mentioned that many of these chowder-head hacks who push this nonsense and downplay the insurrection can’t even look some of these officers in the face as they walk by them in the Capitol.

The last six years of Trump has seen the GQP shed any semblance of actual conservative values and the only poles that hold up their so-called “big tent” are their racism, belief in conspiracy theories, and their raging hard-on for Fatty McDumbass.


----------



## SuperMatt

I was reading an article about Louis Gohmert and his far-right friends showing up unannounced at a DC jail and demanding a tour. They were told to F off, which is good. But their reason for showing up was a claim that the Jan 6th criminals are being treated unfairly. One tidbit from the article showed a fact that really pissed me off.



> The 13 percent of Jan. 6 defendants held in jail before trial is much lower than the roughly 75 percent of federal defendants held in jail before trial nationwide, including in immigration custody.




And even with only 13% of them locked up, we still have the white supremacist bloc of the GOP protesting their “unfair” treatment. 

PS - Link to the article, if you have the stomach for it.  https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...62d17e-f096-11eb-bf80-e3877d9c5f06_story.html


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> I was reading an article about Louis Gohmert and his far-right friends showing up unannounced at a DC jail and demanding a tour. They were told to F off, which is good. But their reason for showing up was a claim that the Jan 6th criminals are being treated unfairly. One tidbit from the article showed a fact that really pissed me off.
> 
> 
> 
> And even with only 13% of them locked up, we still have the white supremacist bloc of the GOP protesting their “unfair” treatment.
> 
> PS - Link to the article, if you have the stomach for it.  https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...62d17e-f096-11eb-bf80-e3877d9c5f06_story.html




Ugh, you coulda warned us about the photo of that collection of mouthbreathers,  or was that "if you have the stomach for it" part?

OK trying to focus on the article...

[  imho: wow what a bunch of arrogant showboating know-nothings]


----------



## GermanSuplex

Another officer has died by suicide. Already, I’m seeing “he must have crossed the Clintons” and “the guilt of lying about it being an insurrection must have gotten to him.”









						2 more DC police officers who responded to Capitol insurrection have died by suicide
					

Two more DC police officers who responded to the US Capitol insurrection have died by suicide, authorities announced on Monday, bringing the total to four officers who have taken their own lives in the aftermath of the January 6 riot.




					amp.cnn.com
				




Literally nothing gets to these people. Truly maddening.


----------



## Thomas Veil

GermanSuplex said:


> Another officer has died by suicide. Already, I’m seeing “he must have crossed the Clintons” and “the guilt of lying about it being an insurrection must have gotten to him.”



Oh, to have the opportunity to bitch-slap these people.


----------



## GermanSuplex

That story has been updated and news broke sometime last night that a fourth officer has died of suicide. He died last month but news is just being made public now.









						2 more DC police officers who responded to Capitol insurrection have died by suicide
					

Two more DC police officers who responded to the US Capitol insurrection have died by suicide, authorities announced on Monday, bringing the total to four officers who have taken their own lives in the aftermath of the January 6 riot.




					amp.cnn.com


----------



## MEJHarrison

GermanSuplex said:


> Literally nothing gets to these people. Truly maddening.




Nothing ever will get through to them.  It's not that they've never been presented with the facts or a well-reasoned argument.  Dumb people are just going to believe what they're going to believe.  Maybe they're too dumb to wrap their minds around complicated ideas so it's easy to dismiss them as lies.  Maybe it's easier to believe they're on the Right Side than it is to accept the truth of the situation.  Maybe it's about being accepted as a valuable member of a group of peers, even if those peers are morons.  They spent years building on their foundation of stupidity.  They're not going to willingly destroy their crap foundation and watch all they've built upon it crumble to the ground.

The point is, facts, reason and logic are useless tools.  Nothing will get through to them.  Their world will need to be turned upside down before they get it (like ending up in a hospital with Covid).


----------



## JayMysteri0

Something to brighten the thread

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1423065516911038467/


----------



## Yoused

About a year from now, look for outrageous claims about Nancy Pelosi's laptop to begin surfacing. Complete with all the CT dodging action.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Something to brighten the thread
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1423065516911038467/



True patriots.


----------



## SuperMatt

2 Seattle police officers (a married couple) lose their jobs for being in the mob at the Capitol on Jan 6...









						Husband-wife Seattle police officers fired for being at Capitol insurrection
					

Five people died as a result of the riot, and four officers who were there died by suicides.




					www.pressherald.com


----------



## GermanSuplex

SuperMatt said:


> 2 Seattle police officers (a married couple) lose their jobs for being in the mob at the Capitol on Jan 6...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husband-wife Seattle police officers fired for being at Capitol insurrection
> 
> 
> Five people died as a result of the riot, and four officers who were there died by suicides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pressherald.com




What is it about Donald freaking Trump that people are willing to lose their livelihoods and go to jail for? What is it they truly think they’re fighting for? They’re out of a job and others are going to prison. Was it worth it? I wouldn’t walk a block to see Trump up close and in person even if someone gave me $20. These people are sacrificing their jobs and freedom to do whatever he tells them. And for what? Because some viral video showing “ballots in briefcases” or they think Jews are altering ballots with space lasers?

Well, at least they’re not on the streets enforcing what they think is the law.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperMatt

Wannabe Capitol insurrectionist facing 15 years in prison:









						Queens Man Pleads Guilty to Posting Threats to Kill Members of Congress and Illegally Possessing Ammunition
					

Earlier today, in federal court in Brooklyn, Eduard Florea pleaded guilty before United States Chief Magistrate Judge Cheryl L. Pollak to one count of transmitting threats to injure and one count of possessing ammunition after having been convicted of a felony.




					www.justice.gov
				




It seems like he wasn’t in the mob, but was on his way there with guns and ammo? Either way, good that he will be locked away.


----------



## Yoused

Wait, hold on, did I miss the thing where CFEFWSG was reinstated this past weekend? Or the march of teeming hordes of MAGAts swamping the capitol? What the hell? These ameritalibeans need to up their game, lest we stop taking them seriously.


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> Wait, hold on, did I miss the thing where CFEFWSG was reinstated this past weekend? Or the march of teeming hordes of MAGAts swamping the capitol? What the hell? These ameritalibeans need to up their game, lest we stop taking them seriously.



I’m more surprised that we didn’t see mass suicides when it didn’t happen.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## SuperMatt

theSeb said:


> This fucking guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Capitol rioter sentencing delayed after online sleuths uncover new footage of alleged police assault — CNN Politics
> 
> 
> The sentencing for one of the January 6 US Capitol rioters was abruptly postponed Wednesday after new videos emerged of the man allegedly fighting with police, an unexpected twist in the case because prosecutors hadn't previously accused him of committing violence that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8233
> 
> View attachment 8234





Police arrested 316 people in DC on June 1 2020 during the BLM protests. They arrested 61 people in DC on January 6th. Systemic racism doesn’t exist?

Hundreds of violent insurrectionists got away scot-free.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> Police arrested 316 people in DC on June 1 2020 during the BLM protests. They arrested 61 people in DC on January 6th. Systemic racism doesn’t exist?
> 
> Hundreds of violent insurrectionists got away scot-free.




Well, according to this article, the FBI arrested 570 people.  Most of whom I assume were white.









						Exclusive: FBI finds scant evidence U.S. Capitol attack was coordinated - sources
					

The FBI has found scant evidence that the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol was the result of an organized plot to overturn the presidential election result, according to four current and former law enforcement officials.




					www.reuters.com
				




Also kind of kills the narrative that it was an organized insurrection.  Or maybe Reuters isn't a valid source anymore.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Herdfan said:


> Well, according to this article, the FBI arrested 570 people.  Most of whom I assume were white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: FBI finds scant evidence U.S. Capitol attack was coordinated - sources
> 
> 
> The FBI has found scant evidence that the Jan. 6 attack on the U.S. Capitol was the result of an organized plot to overturn the presidential election result, according to four current and former law enforcement officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also kind of kills the narrative that it was an organized insurrection.  Or maybe Reuters isn't a valid source anymore.



well if it was totally planned it was the worst planned thing in the history of the world. but that does not mean all involved did not have any plans.


----------



## Pumbaa

Herdfan said:


> Well, according to this article, the FBI arrested 570 people.  Most of whom I assume were white.



…and how many of them were arrested in DC on January 6th?


----------



## Herdfan

Pumbaa said:


> …and how many of them were arrested in DC on January 6th?




No idea on that one.  They had to comb security footage and SM posts to find some of them.  Not sure why it matters the exact date.


----------



## SuperMatt

Pumbaa said:


> …and how many of them were arrested in DC on January 6th?



61. They let the rest go home and then tried to track them down later. When it came to BLM, they rounded up 300+ in one day in DC. There are many criminals from that day that will never be found and arrested. Meanwhile, most arrested during BLM protests were let go with no charges.

They could RIGHTLY have had dozens of vehicles at the Capitol and ushered every single person in the building directly into one and booked them and held them overnight. They made a conscious decision not to. And don’t forget, the President cheered the whole thing on from the WH.


----------



## Alli

Herdfan said:


> Also kind of kills the narrative that it was an organized insurrection. Or maybe Reuters isn't a valid source anymore.



If it was not an organized insurrection it cements the fact that the former guy whipped them into such a frenzy as to incite an insurrection.


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> If it was not an organized insurrection it cements the fact that the former guy whipped them into such a frenzy as to incite an insurrection.



It was organized. Just very poorly. These people were not exactly the “best and brightest” that America has to offer. The plan seemed to be - fly to DC, form a mob, attack the Capitol, see what happens!

The Arizona audit was organized… again… very poorly. We are dealing with the dregs of society when it comes to these things.


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> It was organized. Just very poorly. These people were not exactly the “best and brightest” that America has to offer. The plan seemed to be - fly to DC, form a mob, attack the Capitol, see what happens!
> 
> The Arizona audit was organized… again… very poorly. We are dealing with the dregs of society when it comes to these things.



So the GQP is like Mexico…they don’t send us their best people.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Herdfan said:


> Also kind of kills the narrative that it was an organized insurrection.




For me nothing kills the obvious.  It clearly wasn't organized in the sense that everyone was acting in unison under a leader.  But I'd still say all those smaller, independent groups gathering at the same time and same place with similar goals in mind shows some level of organization.  That doesn't just happen on accident.  There may not have been coordinated plans between the various groups there that day, which I believe is all the story is suggesting.  But it would be absurd to suggest they were just drawn together by random chance.

When you douse a room in flammable material, then throw a lit match in the room, it's hard to take people seriously when they're shocked at the results.  I believe there was a common thread that drew everyone together, then threw that match.  For me, the results weren't shocking given the circumstances.  There were warning signs months ahead of time.


----------



## Pumbaa

Herdfan said:


> No idea on that one.  They had to comb security footage and SM posts to find some of them.  Not sure why it matters the exact date.



It matters because on the very day it happened, hundreds and hundreds of white people got to just walk away after doing criminal stuff.

Just going to refer to the post by @SuperMatt rather than rewriting similar stuff:


SuperMatt said:


> 61. They let the rest go home and then tried to track them down later. When it came to BLM, they rounded up 300+ in one day in DC. There are many criminals from that day that will never be found and arrested. Meanwhile, most arrested during BLM protests were let go with no charges.
> 
> They could RIGHTLY have had dozens of vehicles at the Capitol and ushered every single person in the building directly into one and booked them and held them overnight. They made a conscious decision not to. And don’t forget, the President cheered the whole thing on from the WH.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1431093760415322117/

Don't let some of the people bullshit you.  It matters quite a bit WHO does the shooting, and WHO gets shot.

Mix the two up, and you quickly find out that love for the authorities evaporates quickly and turns to something else.


----------



## ronntaylor

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1431093760415322117/
> 
> Don't let some of the people bullshit you.  It matters quite a bit WHO does the shooting, and WHO gets shot.
> 
> Mix the two up, and you quickly find out that love for the authorities evaporates quickly and turns to something else.



Unfortunately, he's a pretty inept LEO. He wasn't wrong to shoot the dimwit, but he's not a sterling example of a good officer given his history.


----------



## GermanSuplex

I’m at the point of turning off the news. The gaslighting by the right, the lies and stupidity is maddening. Most recently, the public introduction of Officer Byrd, who the right are wasting no time in demeaning. They’ve never seen a killing of a black person they aren’t willing to defend, but climbing through a window after breaking into the Capitol with a mob behind you and ignoring warnings from the officer makes you a martyr.

YUCK.


----------



## ronntaylor

GermanSuplex said:


> I’m at the point of turning off the news. The gaslighting by the right, the lies and stupidity is maddening. Most recently, the public introduction of Officer Byrd, who the right are wasting no time in demeaning. They’ve never seen a killing of a black person they aren’t willing to defend, but climbing through a window after breaking into the Capitol with a mob behind you and ignoring warnings from the officer makes you a martyr.
> 
> YUCK.



I'm surprised some nutcase didn't try to attack him already. His name was out there almost immediately. Along with his mishandling of his gun prior to the storming of The Capitol. These same jackasses are calling out Black persons using their old standby: "She should've complied with orders!"


----------



## JayMysteri0

ronntaylor said:


> Unfortunately, he's a pretty inept LEO. He wasn't wrong to shoot the dimwit, but he's not a sterling example of a good officer given his history.



You see though, NOW his history will be far more important than other officers or even a kid who travels to another city's unrest & kills some people.  There wasn't some fervent scouring of her social media to look for those questionable photos of her.  Absolutely no effort was made to NOT make her the victim, despite what we all KNOW she was clearly doing.  The right is portraying Bobbitt's death as an "execution".  She was part of a crowd illegally storming the nation's capital.  She wasn't being peaceful anymore, she was part of an insurrection.

Yet you remember the stories from the handful of sorts in the other place, who were cowering in fear armed awaiting the storming masses of BLM who were in completely different states coming for them.  It's the reminder that it doesn't matter what side of the equation the PoC is on.  We are seeing it's more important for fanatical conservatives what side of the equation the non PoC person was on.


----------



## GermanSuplex

JayMysteri0 said:


> You see though, NOW his history will be far more important than other officers or even a kid who travels to another city's unrest & kills some people.  There wasn't some fervent scouring of her social media to look for those questionable photos of her.  Absolutely no effort was made to NOT make her the victim, despite what we all KNOW she was clearly doing.  The right is portraying Bobbitt's death as an "execution".  She was part of a crowd illegally storming the nation's capital.  She wasn't being peaceful anymore, she was part of an insurrection.
> 
> Yet you remember the stories from the handful of sorts in the other place, who were cowering in fear armed awaiting the storming masses of BLM who were in completely different states coming for them.  It's the reminder that it doesn't matter what side of the equation the PoC is on.  We are seeing it's more important for fanatical conservatives what side of the equation the non PoC person was on.




This is really it. Its exhausting. What was the guy supposed to do during a siege? Individual background checks and vetting of each of the hundreds or thousands of people who illegally descended on the Capitol and busted down the door/window where he and others were sheltered? I knew the right was going to play this game when you could see the officer’s hand in the video.

Where are the Republican Congress creeps who this man and others helped protect voicing their support for him?


----------



## SuperMatt

GermanSuplex said:


> This is really it. Its exhausting. What was the guy supposed to do during a siege? Individual background checks and vetting of each of the hundreds or thousands of people who illegally descended on the Capitol and busted down the door/window where he and others were sheltered? I knew the right was going to play this game when you could see the officer’s hand in the video.
> 
> Where are the Republican Congress creeps who this man and others helped protect voicing their support for him?



If he let her through, that whole mob would have stormed in there. He saved the lives of members of Congress.


----------



## JayMysteri0

While you are at it, pretend to be surprised by this...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1431308024862314499/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> While you are at it, pretend to be surprised by this...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1431308024862314499/



And why didn’t they have dozens of police vans there to scoop them all up when they were coming out of the Capitol? Instead they let them all go home.

It was an epic fail… and the President not only failed to prevent it - he was the cause of it and cheered it on. He should be in prison right now.


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> And why didn’t they have dozens of police vans there to scoop them all up when they were coming out of the Capitol? Instead they let them all go home.




Partially because some of the traitors _were_ police. I mean, how bad would _that_ look?


----------



## Yoused

Jacob Chansley, the horn-wearing organic food brat, apparently loved the Cheeto-Faced ShitGibbon as a man would love a girl, according to his legal counsel (who might be a better person for making fewer mouth noises).


----------



## JayMysteri0

Tourists amirite?    

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436533401193009156/


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> Tourists amirite?



To be fair, American tourists do not have the best reputation.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Cult. What else do you call it? Fox and the right blasted Obama for being a “media darling”, but maybe he was just a level, smart guy and was a likeable guy?

I’m seeing the Trump cult preparing a pro-Jan. 6 redneck jamboree in a week. I’m just reminded that there’s nothing or no one so stupid people won’t support it.

What we can do is prosecute them anyways, but some of the sentences so far seem awfully light. Especially when fatzo wanted a decade if someone defiled a statue of a racist.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Well, this is reassuring...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1438228607730597903/



> Eight months after the events of Jan. 6, former Vice President Mike Pence is generally seen as one of the key figures who did the right thing when it mattered. Despite intense political pressure, from Donald Trump and others, the Republican fulfilled his legal obligations and helped certify the results of the 2020 presidential election after the insurrectionist riot that put him in serious danger.
> 
> What we didn't know is that Pence _really didn't want to_ fulfill his legal obligations.
> 
> 
> A new book from The Washington Post's Bob Woodward and Robert Costa includes details that haven't previously been reported about just how eager the then-vice president was to do the wrong thing. As the Post reported yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So intent was Pence on being Trump's loyal second-in-command — and potential successor — that he asked confidants if there were ways he could accede to Trump's demands and avoid certifying the results of the election on Jan. 6. In late December, the authors reveal, Pence called Dan Quayle, a former vice president and fellow Indiana Republican, for advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quayle, fortunately, made clear to his ally that he had no choice in how to approach his responsibilities. "Mike, you have no flexibility on this," Quayle told Pence. "None. Zero. Forget it. Put it away," he said.
> 
> Pence, unsatisfied and reluctant to honor his commitments, kept pushing, exploring ways to help Trump remain in power, despite having lost the election. Quayle found the ideas "preposterous and dangerous," according to the Woodward/Costa book. Pence nevertheless inquired about whether he could perhaps delay the election certification.
> 
> "Forget it," Quayle told him, adding, "Mike, don't even talk about it."
> 
> Pence reportedly replied, "You don't know the position I'm in."
Click to expand...



Dan Quayle.    

It takes Dan Quayle to remind us when republicans actually believed in the system.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yeah, that was part of the Woodward book story I mentioned in another thread. I was flabbergasted at the Quayle anecdote too.

He always used to be made fun of as not exactly the brightest guy in the room. But he knew better than to try to circumvent a fair election.


----------



## fooferdoggie

sad you're a doctor and you don't even know where you are.​​‘It’s Embarrassing’: Florida Doc Who Confused Capitol For White House Takes Jan. 6 Plea Deal​Kenneth Kelly, a Florida doctor who entered the U.S. Capitol during the Jan. 6 riot, pleaded guilty to a misdemeanor charge on Friday as part of a plea deal with the federal government.
Kelly, who texted that he was “Inside the White house via breaking in windows,” admitted that he “paraded, demonstrated, and picketed in a Capitol Building.” Three other misdemeanor charges ― entering and remaining in a restricted building, disorderly and disruptive conduct, and violent entry and disorderly conduct ― will be dropped at Kelly’s sentencing as part of a plea deal with the federal government.










						'It’s Embarrassing': Florida Doctor Who Confused Capitol For White House Takes Jan. 6 Plea Deal
					

"Patriots stormed the White House," Kenneth Kelly wrote in a Jan. 6 text. "Tree of liberty was watered today!”




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## ronntaylor

fooferdoggie said:


> sad you're a doctor and you don't even know where you are.​​‘It’s Embarrassing’: Florida Doc Who Confused Capitol For White House Takes Jan. 6 Plea Deal​Kenneth Kelly, a Florida doctor who entered the U.S. Capitol during the Jan. 6 riot, pleaded guilty to a misdemeanor charge on Friday as part of a plea deal with the federal government.
> Kelly, who texted that he was “Inside the White house via breaking in windows,” admitted that he “paraded, demonstrated, and picketed in a Capitol Building.” Three other misdemeanor charges ― entering and remaining in a restricted building, disorderly and disruptive conduct, and violent entry and disorderly conduct ― will be dropped at Kelly’s sentencing as part of a plea deal with the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'It’s Embarrassing': Florida Doctor Who Confused Capitol For White House Takes Jan. 6 Plea Deal
> 
> 
> "Patriots stormed the White House," Kenneth Kelly wrote in a Jan. 6 text. "Tree of liberty was watered today!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



Why are all these fuckers getting off with the lightest touch! They should be pleading to all of the charges with an expectation of some jail time. Not having most charges dropped. No misdemeanors leading to probation BS.


----------



## Edd

ronntaylor said:


> Why are all these fuckers getting off with the lightest touch! They should be pleading to all of the charges with an expectation of some jail time. Not having most charges dropped. No misdemeanors leading to probation BS.



Must have something to do with pigmentation . You know, boys will be (white) boys.


----------



## ronntaylor

Edd said:


> Must have something to do with pigmentation . You know, boys will be (white) boys.



Oh-so-true! Although weren't there at least 2/3 Black Mango Munchers caught up in the 1/6 riots? I recall at least one dum dum whose family was whining about his being duped into going to the Capitol for Mango.


----------



## Edd

ronntaylor said:


> Oh-so-true! Although weren't there at least 2/3 Black Mango Munchers caught up in the 1/6 riots? I recall at least one dum dum whose family was whining about his being duped into going to the Capitol for Mango.



I’m unfamiliar with that story. Most of my knowledge comes from the videos (dummies filming themselves committing crimes before posting them on the internet). As a 51 YO privileged white guy, I’m so fucking done with people in my own bracket. Just the biggest pieces of shit imaginable that day.


----------



## ronntaylor

Edd said:


> I’m unfamiliar with that story. Most of my knowledge comes from the videos (dummies filming themselves committing crimes before posting them on the internet). As a 51 YO privileged white guy, I’m so fucking done with people in my own bracket. Just the biggest pieces of shit imaginable that day.



Emanuel Jackson from Maryland. Can't seem to find any updates on his case. He's about 20 and supposedly was one of the first rioters to enter the Capitol building. His family says he's delusional and right-wingers initially claimed he was a plant for ANTIFA before video of him came out. I do know that he was denied bail unlike the vast majority of his white fellow rioters.


----------



## Yoused

on 18 September, *Security Outnumbers Protesters* at Capitol


----------



## ronntaylor

Yoused said:


> on 18 September, *Security Outnumbers Protesters* at Capitol



The difference a sane administration makes.


----------



## JayMysteri0

What you get when racist idiots keep trying badly & desperately to rewrite history

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441553283747926017/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I guess no one cared about this, maybe it will come up again











It's one thing when you got a corrupt guy on the inside to pardon your ass for doing stupid shit in their name.  It's another when they are out of office, and the FBI would like to have a talk with you.

Remember this from January, before he "disappeared" & reappeared looking to raise money


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/01/13/ali-alexander-capitol-biggs-gosar/



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347647000922230784/


----------



## SuperMatt

Mike Pence went on Hannity and called media coverage of Jan 6 an attempt to “demean” the 74 million Americans who voted for Trump. Sorry, does that mean all Trump voters support the violent mob who broke into the Capitol that day? Maybe if they actually found Pence and caused him bodily injury on that day, he’d be singing a different tune now. I guess we’ll never know.


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> Maybe if they actually found Pence and …



Man, just imagine if they had gotten all the way in, reached the people they were after and done the things they said they were going to do. What do you suppose the reaction by the public would have been?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Yoused said:


> Man, just imagine if they had gotten all the way in, reached the people they were after and done the things they said they were going to do. What do you suppose the reaction by the public would have been?





Personally, I'd like to see the knucklehead tourist defense attempted in a murder trial.


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> Man, just imagine if they had gotten all the way in, reached the people they were after and done the things they said they were going to do. What do you suppose the reaction by the public would have been?



I’m not sure anymore. I assumed people would have been appalled at the mob and universally decried it. After all, Trump lost decisively. This was the perfect chance for the GOP to leave this disgusting chapter in the rear-view mirror. Instead, they have doubled down on it, refusing to join the Jan 6 commission, and removing anybody who tells the truth of that day from party leadership.

They disgust me. They have become traitors to their country and seem to be proud of it.


----------



## Edd

We just don’t have a shared reality anymore. So long as that’s the case, Trump and Pence can admit or deny any reality they please. Facebook will gladly provide said desired reality.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> After all, Trump lost decisively.




To be fair, it was actually scarily close. That’s why they are passing all these voter repression laws. They don’t need to tip the scales by millions, thousands spread out nationally could be enough based on the 2020 election.  In fact, if it wasn't so close there is a good chance the GOP would try to leave Trump behind.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> To be fair, it was actually scarily close. That’s why they are passing all these voter repression laws. They don’t need to tip the scales by millions, thousands spread out nationally could be enough based on the 2020 election.  In fact, if it wasn't so close there is a good chance the GOP would try to leave Trump behind.



It was only “close” due to the crappy electoral system in America. President should be decided by popular vote, period. Screw “battleground states” and all that other BS. We’ve got the Senate to represent the states. The President is for everybody. It is appalling how many times this country has had a president who didn’t get the most votes.

The fact that it was possible that Mike Pence could overturn election results through some bureaucratic baloney, or that some states can override the will of their voters if some partisan hacks in positions of power in their election systems want to should tell us just how f-ed up it all is.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This sums up the fucking alternate reality some people have decided to move to

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1447309413249912840/

...and the guy who led them there.





Think of all the Americans that did die, that this former 2X impeached president didn't have words for.


----------



## Deleted member 215

Ah, Ashli Babbitt. The one time conservatives actually gave a shit about someone being killed by police. And they learned absolutely nothing from it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Bear in mind, conservatives don’t pay their taxes to pay the police’s salary to kill their own.

My favorite bit of entitlement?  That the police aren’t even supposed to kill them, when they are being warned by police NOT to storm the capital.

What happened to, “they should have just listened to the police”?

Oh yeah, how’s that go?  “Rules for…”


----------



## hulugu

JayMysteri0 said:


> Bear in mind, conservatives don’t pay their taxes to pay the police’s salary to kill their own.
> 
> My favorite bit of entitlement?  That the police aren’t even supposed to kill them, when they are being warned by police NOT to storm the capital.
> 
> What happened to, “they should have just listened to the police”?
> 
> Oh yeah, how’s that go?  “Rules for…”




Even the Fraternal Order of Police has illustrated that for all their fervor, they don't care about the lives of Capitol Police. While they jumped up and down over every apparent attack on police, as Adam Serwer noted they were so unusually subdued that the group had to issue a statement explaining "confusion" about their stance. 



> ....What you won’t find on the national FOP Twitter feed, however, are condemnations of the Capitol rioters who attacked police officers on January 6 deploying this sort of unrestrained bombast. You won’t find any clips of FOP members on Fox News confronting its prime-time hosts for mocking the testimony of police officers who faced the mob that day. You won’t even find the FOP highlighting the compelling testimony of those officers, whose recollections paint a vivid picture of the rioters and their motives. You will find only the FOP’s careful statement seeking to clear up “confusion” about its position, a deeply unusual situation for the FOP to be in...







> ....
> Officer Harry Dunn, who is Black, testified that he was called the N-word by rioters who were infuriated that he had mentioned voting for Joe Biden. Sergeant Aquilino Gonell, an Army veteran and immigrant, testified that he was called a “traitor” and said that, “for the first time, I was more afraid to work at the Capitol than during my entire Army deployment to Iraq.” By contrast, D.C. Metropolitan Police Officer Daniel Hodges, who is white and who can be seen on video bloodied and being crushed by rioters, said that some of them tried to “recruit” him, with one asking, “Are you my brother?”
> 
> The catalyst for the Capitol riot was the fact that Trump, the sitting president of the United States, had engaged in a months-long propaganda campaign to convince his supporters that Biden had been illegitimately elected, and indulged a series of hare-brained schemes to cling to power even after being defeated including pressuring Republican legislators to void the results in their states, imposing on the Justice Department to declare the results fraudulent, demanding the Supreme Court declare him winner by fiat, and telling state election officials to “find” fraudulent votes as pretext for him to contest the outcome. The behavior of the mob on January 6, however, is difficult to comprehend without grasping how Trump and the rioters understand the role of police.




We need to understand that Republicans see police, not as arbiters of justice or the law, but rather an entrenched power structure that's supposed to protect them against others. 

And, we need to understand that among police, this ideology is apparent and upheld through organizational culture.


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Jailed Jan. 6 Rioters Are Getting Fan Mail From Trump Supporters
> 
> 
> As Washington braces for Saturday’s ‘Justice for J6’ rally, a look inside all the ways MAGA types are supporting the alleged insurrectionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vice.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


>




So do serial killers.  Not really shocking news.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Donald Trump will live to 100 and die of natural causes and every one of his cases will be going through the courts, while he and his kids continue to break the law until then. And he will be cheered on by millions of people in the process. Will this guy ever face any true consequences for his actions? He seems to shake the hell out of my faith in karma. The worse he gets and the more blatant he gets in being stupid and dangerous, the more the right capitulate to him. He’s now “back” with the GOP establishment as if none of this chaos ever happened. No matter what is found, it’ll just be “more fake news” or “proof the democrats stage things, including the election”.

Is there nobody on the right to stand up to Trump? Not just the usual “I disagree” garbage, but to make fun of him on social media. Call him stupid, call him a racist, make a big deal of it. The same things he’s done for decades. Why is everyone so afraid of this moron? Even in 2015 and 2016 nobody really stood up to him. The closest we got was when he and Rubio got into a spat over penis size - excuse me, “hand size” - during a primary debate.

I just can’t believe people are so scared of this idiot, and not even January 6 shook their faith in him.


----------



## hulugu

GermanSuplex said:


> Donald Trump will live to 100 and die of natural causes and every one of his cases will be going through the courts, while he and his kids continue to break the law until then. And he will be cheered on by millions of people in the process. Will this guy ever face any true consequences for his actions? He seems to shake the hell out of my faith in karma. The worse he gets and the more blatant he gets in being stupid and dangerous, the more the right capitulate to him. He’s now “back” with the GOP establishment as if none of this chaos ever happened. No matter what is found, it’ll just be “more fake news” or “proof the democrats stage things, including the election”.
> 
> Is there nobody on the right to stand up to Trump? Not just the usual “I disagree” garbage, but to make fun of him on social media. Call him stupid, call him a racist, make a big deal of it. The same things he’s done for decades. Why is everyone so afraid of this moron? Even in 2015 and 2016 nobody really stood up to him. The closest we got was when he and Rubio got into a spat over penis size - excuse me, “hand size” - during a primary debate.
> 
> I just can’t believe people are so scared of this idiot, and not even January 6 shook their faith in him.




I suspect that Donald Trump is America's karma come to roost.


----------



## GermanSuplex

hulugu said:


> I suspect that Donald Trump is America's karma come to roost.




Well, I never thought of it like that, but it damn sure seems like it.


----------



## Joe

Yeah, I was talking to a friend of mine about this. I just don't get why people are obsessed with a fat balding man with a bad tan.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Steve Bannon could face criminal charges: Jan. 6 committee moves to hold ex-Trump aide in contempt
					

Former Trump staffer Kash Patel also failed to comply with a subpoena to appear before the committee on Thursday




					www.salon.com
				




I have to say Trump has really exposed us to a lot of things in our government that exist purely on "because that's what you do in polite society".  So many things that aren't a crime or prosecutable, or won't get prosecuted due to class status or connections.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Steve Bannon could face criminal charges: Jan. 6 committee moves to hold ex-Trump aide in contempt
> 
> 
> Former Trump staffer Kash Patel also failed to comply with a subpoena to appear before the committee on Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say Trump has really exposed us to a lot of things in our government that exist purely on "because that's what you do in polite society".  So many things that aren't a crime or prosecutable, or won't get prosecuted due to class status or connections.



Also that the subpoena power of Congress relies on the executive branch for enforcement… unless the Capitol police find a way to apprehend an offender…. Which seems quite unlikely as the offenders might try to avoid the Capitol…


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> Also that the subpoena power of Congress relies on the executive branch for enforcement… unless the Capitol police find a way to apprehend an offender…. Which seems quite unlikely as the offenders might try to avoid the Capitol…



I trust in Merick Garland.


----------



## hulugu

JagRunner said:


> Yeah, I was talking to a friend of mine about this. I just don't get why people are obsessed with a fat balding man with a bad tan.




I mean sure, if you gonna' get a standard-bearer and pick, I don't know, one of the Marvel Chrises that makes some sense to me. Find a smart, articulate, good looking person, and have them espouse some political or social idea. 

But, that Fucking Guy™ 

That balding, bloated, grotesquerie? The guy who was a raging symbol for dumb wealth going back decades? The dude with the weird thoughts about his daughter, like some Mark Burnett-produced version of Caligula? That guy's the hollow center of a bunch of muckity-mucks who picture him riding a dinosaur and carrying a machine gun, but Trump would wet himself if he fired a Nerf gun. He probably gets tired making finger guns. 

And, he's a hairball of celebrity sensitivity, Gordon Gecko greed, and just absolute narcissism so deep Black Holes go "Whoa, dude." 

I mean, I think celebrity worship is weird, and I'm not breathless when I meet the average Congress-critter, or President. Or, for that matter, the average movie star. I once delivered books to a movie star two careers ago, and had a moment of recognition, smiled, and then said "so, can you sign for this, or what?" 

But, the whole rebellion for someone who holds his adherents in such obvious contempt is just amazing. The Jan. 6 punks are an absolute pack of weirdos, who need to get a life.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

It seems the Trump mob is going to go down, if at all, in Al Capone style which is both fitting and pathetic.  They'll go down for something like tax evasion or giving Congress the finger instead of for far worse crimes the DOJ can't get to stick or for the major damage done that isn't an actual crime.  The amount of laws and the constitution being stretched to their extreme limits is staggering.  It's like they pushed every "highly unlikely" loophole button possible.


----------



## SuperMatt

Condoleeza Rice would like everybody to just move on…

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1450869132782616576/


----------



## ronntaylor

SuperMatt said:


> Condoleeza Rice would like everybody to just move on…
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1450869132782616576/



Condi Rice was an abject failure was NSA during 9/11 and its aftermath. I don't want to hear shit from her or that administration's other failures.


----------



## hulugu

SuperMatt said:


> Condoleeza Rice would like everybody to just move on…
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1450869132782616576/




Hey Condi, how about telling the people still litigating the November election to move on first?


----------



## DT

EXCLUSIVE: Jan. 6 Protest Organizers Say They Participated in 'Dozens' of Planning Meetings With Members of Congress and White House Staff
					

Two sources are communicating with House investigators and detailed a stunning series of allegations to Rolling Stone, including a promise of a “blanket pardon” from the Oval Office




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> EXCLUSIVE: Jan. 6 Protest Organizers Say They Participated in 'Dozens' of Planning Meetings With Members of Congress and White House Staff
> 
> 
> Two sources are communicating with House investigators and detailed a stunning series of allegations to Rolling Stone, including a promise of a “blanket pardon” from the Oval Office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rollingstone.com



They are turning on each other now. The 2 people quoted in the article are trying to blame others, perhaps to avoid accountability, or at least to try and look like decent humans.

I didn’t realize MTG’s communications director was as dumb as her. When asked about her role in the coup attempt:



> “No one cares about Jan. 6 when gas prices are skyrocketing, grocery store shelves are empty, unemployment is skyrocketing, businesses are going bankrupt, our border is being invaded, children are forced to wear masks, vaccine mandates are getting workers fired, and 13 members of our military are murdered by the Taliban and Americans are left stranded in Afghanistan,” Dyer wrote.



To paraphrase: “LOOK OVER THERE!” Yeah, not a good look when accused of treason that you start ranting about other things in a ham-fisted attempt to distract attention.

I really hope we get multiple members of Congress serving jail time for this coup attempt. I hope these people have solid evidence, not just their own word, which is not worth much if they were involved in the insurrection.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## GermanSuplex

So it was yet another conspiracy led by Trump to undermine our elections, this time with help. And the only thing I’m sure of is that his supporters won’t care, and we’ll have a lengthy investigation and zero consequences.

Listening to these stories on Morning Joe, it’s playing out exactly like Ukraine and the Russian obstruction. The guy was literally let off the hook for one abomination and then would move on to his next.

The memos and information already publicly known paint a conspiracy. Trump wasn’t just whining about fraud, he was also actively working with people to help him overturn a potential loss before Election Day. He ramped up the efforts after he did indeed lose.

But there will be no consequences for him. That require the GQP to have a spine and sense of duty to their country.

Had anyone predicted all of this in 2016, you’d just be dismissed as having TDS.


----------



## Joe

Did anyone watch the special on HBOMax? I think it's called "Four Hours at the Capitol"

We all know these people are f'ing nuts. I have zero tolerance for Trump supporters after 1/6. If you still support Trump after 1/6 I want nothing to do with you.


----------



## hulugu

JagRunner said:


> Did anyone watch the special on HBOMax? I think it's called "Four Hours at the Capitol"
> 
> We all know these people are f'ing nuts. I have zero tolerance for Trump supporters after 1/6. If you still support Trump after 1/6 I want nothing to do with you.




As a reporter, I try to be fair to people, but anyone bearing some MAGA standard these days is a cultist. They were a brutish and nasty cult before the election, but they've gone completely off the deep-end, and they're led by idiots and con-artists. 

I mean, Kevin McCarthy and Ted Cruz and Mitch McConnell are the old guard—and they're so obviously evil, Disney Channel writers are like "hey, this character needs some complexity." 

And the new guard are morons like Boebert, MTG and Cawthorn—who's personalities and education seem to be the result of an experiment on babies taught only from John Birch Society pamphlets, and a Soldier of Fortune magazine from 1988. 

 I wouldn't let that clot run a Starbucks.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

hulugu said:


> As a reporter, I try to be fair to people, but anyone bearing some MAGA standard these days is a cultist. They were a brutish and nasty cult before the election, but they've gone completely off the deep-end, and they're led by idiots and con-artists.
> 
> I mean, Kevin McCarthy and Ted Cruz and Mitch McConnell are the old guard—and they're so obviously evil, Disney Channel writers are like "hey, this character needs some complexity."
> 
> And the new guard are morons like Boebert, MTG and Cawthorn—who's personalities and education seem to be the result of an experiment on babies taught only from John Birch Society pamphlets, and a Soldier of Fortune magazine from 1988.
> 
> I wouldn't let that clot run a Starbucks.




I can have discussions or debates with conservatives but if I ever heard somebody say “I’m a Trump supporter” it would probably take me days just to mentally unpack what they are saying with just those 4 words, and after that I’d probably conclude it’s not worth the effort because I’d probably need about two dozen things clarified before we could even get to the actual topic. They probably wouldn’t make it past 3 or 4 clarifications before failing my basic comprehension and intelligence bassline qualification. Actually, I could probably streamline the process just by asking “Do you take personal responsibility for anything?”


----------



## hulugu

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I can have discussions or debates with conservatives but if I ever heard somebody say “I’m a Trump supporter” it would probably take me days just to mentally unpack what they are saying with just those 4 words, and after that I’d probably conclude it’s not worth the effort because I’d probably need about two dozen things clarified before we could even get to the actual topic. They probably wouldn’t make it past 3 or 4 clarifications before failing my basic comprehension and intelligence bassline qualification. Actually, I could probably streamline the process just by asking “Do you take personal responsibility for anything?”




It's the equivalent of someone saying they think the earth is flat, or that the moon landing was faked, or 9/11 was a Zionist conspiracy. There's just too much work in trying to push back against their especially dumb thoughts, and because they believe in conspiracies and bullshit, they'll just reject reality and substitute their own. It's increasingly a complete waste of time.


----------



## DT

hulugu said:


> It's the equivalent of someone saying they think the earth is flat, or that the moon landing was faked, or 9/11 was a Zionist conspiracy. There's just too much work in trying to push back against their especially dumb thoughts, and because they believe in conspiracies and bullshit, they'll just reject reality and substitute their own. It's increasingly a complete waste of time.




Yeah, there's got to be a minimum, starting point grounded in reality before any reasonable discourse takes place.

There's some fuckwits on another board, they wanted to talk (i.e., condem) EV tech, but since their starting point is that EVs are powered by the lost souls of aborted babies, well, no, I'm not even going to attempt to have a discussion about infrastructure ...


----------



## hulugu

DT said:


> Yeah, there's got to be a minimum, starting point grounded in reality before any reasonable discourse takes place.
> 
> There's some fuckwits on another board, they wanted to talk (i.e., condem) EV tech, but since their starting point is that EVs are powered by the lost souls of aborted babies, well, no, I'm not even going to attempt to have a discussion about infrastructure ...




And, really current MAGA-adherents are always believers in a bunch of other crazy shit—the election was rigged, Clinton's part of a sex cabal, Q is a federal official with a high clearance level and not some jackoff on the Internet, masks give children brain-damage, sheriffs are the most important public officials—that you really can treat it was a litmus test for someone that's irrational and deeply-established in the right-wing nonsense machine. 

I've yet to meet someone who was MAGA and remains MAGA who hasn't left their brain at the door.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

hulugu said:


> It's the equivalent of someone saying they think the earth is flat, or that the moon landing was faked, or 9/11 was a Zionist conspiracy. There's just too much work in trying to push back against their especially dumb thoughts, and because they believe in conspiracies and bullshit, they'll just reject reality and substitute their own. It's increasingly a complete waste of time.




I live with somebody who is a lefty and sane on most things, but thinks 9/11 was orchestrated by the US government. I sometimes entertain his “proof” because I really don’t care that much to debate about it. I finally said “OK, and we are going to do exactly what about it?”. He’s largely been quiet on it since as he probably realized nothing is going to be done about it. There is no win for that theory.  So how about we deal with the reality of now.


----------



## GermanSuplex

The right is literally insane. The stuff I hear on Facebook from otherwise sweet upper-middle aged women is insane. They are just as nuts as 50 year old Joe “Lost Cause” Six Pack, they just don’t have the racist truck decals, they have pics of their grandkids and dogs - some of them in surprisingly-blended families - yet still post insane conspiracies and racist, tone-deaf arguments to defend January 6. “Where were they when ANTIFA and BLM thugs were destroying our cities?” is a commonly-spoken and stupid trope.

Let’s face it, anytime people of all identities, ages, color, etc join together to demand an end to the obvious racism and callous treatment of minorities, you’re going to piss a bunch of rednecks off. I’m still surprised it was a dolt like Trump who became their leader, but he’s gotten these lunatics to a place where they think they will somehow benefit by destroying democracy. January 6 is seemingly not a new low for these folks and that’s scary.

But if they think Trump will live forever, or that they will somehow be happy with someone literally ruling over them  (not this make-believe liberal tyranny they think they’re under), they will be the first ones in line demanding safe spaces and calling themselves victims to the monster they created.

It all seems too stupid to be real, but the fact it is real makes it that much scarier. Thanks for listening to my mid-week rant.


----------



## lizkat

GermanSuplex said:


> The stuff I hear on Facebook from otherwise sweet upper-middle aged women is insane.




Some of the mega-MAGA money supporting the organization and deployment of the January 6 insurrectionists came from possibly otherwise sweet upper-dollar-tier Republican women...  although there was plenty of guy-funded mega-MAGA money involved as well.  Details of the money flow do keep showing up.









						Details of the money behind Jan. 6 protests continue to emerge
					

New details about the Jan. 6 rally shine light on coordination between "dark money" groups and the role of Trump campaign officials.




					www.opensecrets.org


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

GermanSuplex said:


> The right is literally insane. The stuff I hear on Facebook from otherwise sweet upper-middle aged women is insane. They are just as nuts as 50 year old Joe “Lost Cause” Six Pack, they just don’t have the racist truck decals, they have pics of their grandkids and dogs - some of them in surprisingly-blended families - yet still post insane conspiracies and racist, tone-deaf arguments to defend January 6. “Where were they when ANTIFA and BLM thugs were destroying our cities?” is a commonly-spoken and stupid trope.
> 
> Let’s face it, anytime people of all identities, ages, color, etc join together to demand an end to the obvious racism and callous treatment of minorities, you’re going to piss a bunch of rednecks off. I’m still surprised it was a dolt like Trump who became their leader, but he’s gotten these lunatics to a place where they think they will somehow benefit by destroying democracy. January 6 is seemingly not a new low for these folks and that’s scary.
> 
> But if they think Trump will live forever, or that they will somehow be happy with someone literally ruling over them  (not this make-believe liberal tyranny they think they’re under), they will be the first ones in line demanding safe spaces and calling themselves victims to the monster they created.
> 
> It all seems too stupid to be real, but the fact it is real makes it that much scarier. Thanks for listening to my mid-week rant.












						Jen Senko on how Fox News brainwashed her dad — and is now prepping its audience for fascism
					

Senko's new book is even darker than her movie: Fox News is the propaganda arm of the "vast right-wing conspiracy"




					www.salon.com


----------



## Joe

GermanSuplex said:


> The right is literally insane. The stuff I hear on Facebook from otherwise sweet upper-middle aged women is insane. They are just as nuts as 50 year old Joe “Lost Cause” Six Pack, they just don’t have the racist truck decals, they have pics of their grandkids and dogs - some of them in surprisingly-blended families - yet still post insane conspiracies and racist, tone-deaf arguments to defend January 6. “Where were they when ANTIFA and BLM thugs were destroying our cities?” is a commonly-spoken and stupid trope.
> 
> Let’s face it, anytime people of all identities, ages, color, etc join together to demand an end to the obvious racism and callous treatment of minorities, you’re going to piss a bunch of rednecks off. I’m still surprised it was a dolt like Trump who became their leader, but he’s gotten these lunatics to a place where they think they will somehow benefit by destroying democracy. January 6 is seemingly not a new low for these folks and that’s scary.
> 
> But if they think Trump will live forever, or that they will somehow be happy with someone literally ruling over them  (not this make-believe liberal tyranny they think they’re under), they will be the first ones in line demanding safe spaces and calling themselves victims to the monster they created.
> 
> It all seems too stupid to be real, but the fact it is real makes it that much scarier. Thanks for listening to my mid-week rant.




First step is getting rid of facebook.


----------



## Joe

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Jen Senko on how Fox News brainwashed her dad — and is now prepping its audience for fascism
> 
> 
> Senko's new book is even darker than her movie: Fox News is the propaganda arm of the "vast right-wing conspiracy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com




One step closer to Gilead. I hope I'm dead by the time this country falls.


----------



## Joe

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Jen Senko on how Fox News brainwashed her dad — and is now prepping its audience for fascism
> 
> 
> Senko's new book is even darker than her movie: Fox News is the propaganda arm of the "vast right-wing conspiracy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com




My best friend said Fox News has brainwashed all her siblings. The stuff she tells me they say and do is just downright crazy.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Just saw today Fox is planning on running a special whitewashing the events of January 6. Their attempts to rewrite what happened months ago, for which there are hours of video and witness testimony, is a GREAT a argument for overhauling history lessons in the classroom.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

GermanSuplex said:


> Just saw today Fox is planning on running a special whitewashing the events of January 6. Their attempts to rewrite what happened months ago, for which there are hours of video and witness testimony, is a GREAT a argument for overhauling history lessons in the classroom.




Tucker Carlson also recently said that the US government is waging war on patriots and they should fight back.  He also said now that our troops are out of Afghanistan the government could potentially use those troops against Americans and haul them off to Gitmo.  

But hey, legally speaking nobody should take him seriously.  It's really nobody's fault if they do.  It's kind of a funny goof if you think about it, all done in the name of spirited debate.  People can be silly.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## lizkat

JagRunner said:


> First step is getting rid of facebook.




Even Facebook is trying to get rid of facebook now...   by pulling an Enron move (rebranding).

Lipstick on a pig is what that amounts to, and I hope Congress tells them that.


​


----------



## Edd

Well, well, well, if it isn’t the consequences of my own actions. This twit is getting off light, IMO. 









						Jan. 6 Defendant Who Said She's 'Definitely Not Going To Jail' Sentenced To Prison
					

Jenna Ryan, a Texas real estate agent who flew to D.C. on a private plane and livestreamed in the Capitol, got 60 days in prison.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## SuperMatt

If you want to learn about how everybody with the power to prevent Jan 6 ignored or was prevented from seeing the evidence of the threat... I recommend listening to Fresh Air from today. Trump’s administration was instrumental in preventing agencies from responding to the threat. There is no question he wanted the mob to storm the Capitol and made sure there wouldn’t be enough security to prevent it. He should be in prison until his death for treason.









						Investigation finds federal agencies dismissed threats ahead of the Jan. 6 attack
					

Washington Post reporter Carol Leonnig says President Trump froze key federal agencies, including the FBI and Dept. of  Defense, whose job it was to investigate and stop threats to national security.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Joe

Edd said:


> Well, well, well, if it isn’t the consequences of my own actions. This twit is getting off light, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan. 6 Defendant Who Said She's 'Definitely Not Going To Jail' Sentenced To Prison
> 
> 
> Jenna Ryan, a Texas real estate agent who flew to D.C. on a private plane and livestreamed in the Capitol, got 60 days in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com




60 days? There are people serving longer sentences for weed. smh


----------



## SuperMatt

Hey, Supreme Court, can you put a stay on the Texas abortion ban that has no exceptions for rape… so that women can still get abortions while you decide the case? SCOTUS: NOPE!

Hey, appeals court, can you put a stay on this order for Trump to release documents relating to a mob storming the Capitol? COURT: Yep!!!



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/legal-issues/appeals-court-temporarily-bars-release-of-trump-white-house-records-to-house-jan-6-committee/2021/11/11/0e71fd5e-423f-11ec-9ea7-3eb2406a2e24_story.html
		


Tells you a lot about our justice system, I think.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Getting real sick of hearing about Trump’s never-ending stream of challenges. Trump will seemingly never suffer any consequences for his actions. He games the legal system, and it’s really just a waste of money because even if he confessed to being a financially and morally bankrupt criminal tomorrow, his base would still see him as a victim of the left.

He seems impervious to karma. I’m sure the committee will eventually get the documents and records, but then what? It’s not like it will sway any minds. Their subpoenas have no teeth when a criminal lowlife drunk like Steve Bannon - no different than you or I as far as a congressional subpoena is concerned - just ignores it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1462918564969697286/

Well, ...you know what they say about American "tourists".


----------



## JayMysteri0

Let's be perfectly clear, this commission will have to screw up & let these assholes run the clock out on the commission's existence.

Because if we get the real low down on what actually happened Jan 6th, the rippling shockwaves will be felt all over.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1467840560551636993/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1467873223853449228/


----------



## Yoused

UK(IP)'s majorest dirtbag interviews CFEFWSG, there were grunts

Individual-ONE:
_*Well, you know, I didn't have — that was a rally that was there … and if you look, it was a massive rally with hundreds of hundreds of thousands of people. I think it was the largest crowd I've ever spoken before … but if you would've looked at the crowd's size — nobody wants to talk about that. I believe it was the biggest and most people I ever — and I've spoken to very big crowds. I have never spoken in front of a crowd that size — nobody ever talks about that. … And then, unfortunately, some bad things happened. But also, the other side had some bad things happen.*_​
Nobody gives him enough credit for how iuge a crowd of anti-democracy terrorists he drew.



note: link is to RawStory, which has horrible formatting


----------



## rdrr

Yoused said:


> UK(IP)'s majorest dirtbag interviews CFEFWSG, there were grunts
> 
> Individual-ONE:​_*Well, you know, I didn't have — that was a rally that was there … and if you look, it was a massive rally with hundreds of hundreds of thousands of people. I think it was the largest crowd I've ever spoken before … but if you would've looked at the crowd's size — nobody wants to talk about that. I believe it was the biggest and most people I ever — and I've spoken to very big crowds. I have never spoken in front of a crowd that size — nobody ever talks about that. … And then, unfortunately, some bad things happened. But also, the other side had some bad things happen.*_​
> Nobody gives him enough credit for how iuge a crowd of anti-democracy terrorists he drew.
> 
> 
> 
> note: link is to RawStory, which has horrible formatting



Is there even a sentence out of that word salad?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

rdrr said:


> Is there even a sentence out of that word salad?




Only elitist liberals form complete sentences and they do it so they can look down on hard-working Americans who don't have the time or the ivy league education to form or comprehend complete sentences. 

I just insulted Trump supporters with that sentence.  Not with the content, but with the fact that it is a sentence.  I just did it again just now.  I'll...like, you know...because, stop.


----------



## Yoused

Mark Meadows sues House January 6 committee
					

Former Trump White House chief of staff Mark Meadows is suing the House select committee investigating January 6 and House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, asking a federal court to block enforcement of the subpoena the committee issued him as well as the subpoena it issued to Verizon for his phone...




					www.cnn.com
				




Suing to block a subpoena? How does discovery work in an action like that?


----------



## Cmaier

Yoused said:


> Mark Meadows sues House January 6 committee
> 
> 
> Former Trump White House chief of staff Mark Meadows is suing the House select committee investigating January 6 and House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, asking a federal court to block enforcement of the subpoena the committee issued him as well as the subpoena it issued to Verizon for his phone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suing to block a subpoena? How does discovery work in an action like that?




Yeah, that was my first thought. He can be deposed, and the defendants can add counterclaims so that the scope of that deposition would be exactly what he’s trying to avoid. This must be an attempt to run out the clock.


----------



## SuperMatt

Trump lost his appeal to hide documents related to the Jan 6 insurrection. The next step would be the Supreme Court. I wonder if his 3 appointees will protect him. Legally, it seems unlikely that he would prevail. However, this court seems quite disinterested with the law lately.





__





						Trump loses appeal to block Jan. 6 Capitol riot probe from getting White House records
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

Still waiting for the Republican Party's megadonors to snap out of it and understand what they underwrote.  Business as usual seems to have resumed after an initial declaration of corporations that they'd no longer donate to the party.   Clearly --as many pundits had predicted--  what they meant by that was that they wouldn't kick in any money during the then current quarter. 

Shameless, and another indicator that yes it's K-street calling the shots.   So that makes K-street complicit in my book.  What I'm really waiting for is for someone to make a compelling case that corporate monies have been and still are supporting sedition.   It's time for the SCOTUS Citizens United 2010 decision to be reviewed, not by the courts but by the Congress, while the Dems still have a chance to legislate some qualifiers on the idea that a corporation has the rights of a person, including the right to buy all the free speech they can afford.   How about the right to go to jail for seditious behavior, is that in there somewhere?


----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> while the Dems still have a chance to legislate some qualifiers on the idea that a corporation has the rights of a person



With this SCotUS, it will not be long before there is a ruling demonstrating that a person's constitutional rights may not be allowed to interfere with the privileges of a corporation.


----------



## lizkat

Yoused said:


> With this SCotUS, it will not be long before there is a ruling demonstrating that a person's constitutional rights may not be allowed to interfere with the privileges of a corporation.




Well we're already pretty much there with the godforsaken gun lobby, forever still wrapping "privilege" in the gown of a constitutionally guaranteed right,  And corporations in whose interests eminent domain seizure is deployed by government might still have to work harder than the gun lobby does any more to prove that their gig is also (if incidentally) in the public interest, but somehow it still does happen.

But sure, we're almost there also via a vocal and well funded minority of citizens practicing other special interest advocacy, e.g. those now clamoring for the overthrow of Roe v Wade. That's louder even since the 5-4 lean of the court today regarding the Texas SB-8 case.  Chief Justice Roberts has again tried to slow down somewhat an actual overturn of Roe v Wade,  but Trump's newer appointees aren't going along with him.    The court today declined even to ditch the absurd private-citizen aspect of the Texas law's enforcement provision, although it didn't close the door on the plaintiff's right to try again to make the case to the state.  It did narrow the options in terms of targets who could be sued.

As far as how corporate money fits into this:  some of the right wing money behind the push to overturn Roe is interested primarily not in the abortion issue per se, but simply in keeping those particular one-issue voters electing Republicans to office. 

This tactic works to advance the donors' own interests,  which can then continue to reside off radar of both press and public, not out there on hot-button protest lines.  It's still respectable to donate money to the anti-choice cause,  because it is still carefully called Pro Life by the right.    

Pro Life...  has a nice ring to it, yes?  This tag has stuck,  regardless of the facts and figures about rising maternal mortality rates due to lack of prenatal care at women's health clinics now shuttered, and the irrefutable fact that Republicans' protective interest in the life, health and development of a child born to a single mother wanes rapidly, and in direct proportion to the advancing age of the child.

And... it's not like some of the big money behind political candidates sworn to work at overturning Roe v Wade would hesitate to procure an individual's abortion when it might seem medically necessary or even expedient --either a legal procedure or otherwise, at a convenient location or half a world away.   These guys are essentially libertarians, not "conservatives" in the traditional sense.  But hypocrisy counts for nothing.

Their corporate interests are just as single-minded as those of the wedges of the American electorate to which the campaigns they fund are meant to appeal.   But for them it's simply about deterring impediments to regulation and taxation of industrial revenues.  In the USA, it still takes votes to put lawmakers into office.  So investing in political campaigns is seen as a reasonable investment.  Buy all the votes you can...  on either side of the aisle or both sides of the aisle, what the hey.

Does anyone sit around in a CFO's office adding up the special interests being supported in that manner and go "wait a mo, aren't we just more or less buying gridlock here?" 

 Sure, but gridlock has its appeal to corporations.  They know where they stand and are likely to stay.  They might like things to be different but they can work around what they know:  there's always the annual appropriations bill to sneak a couple lines of de-reg into here and there.


----------



## lizkat

I sometimes get tired of making myself continue to read the long pieces still being written about January 6th,  the ones that dig into the data gradually being revealed about those who participated in the insurrection.  That's especially true sometimes when the perceived value of the piece for me might be buried pretty far down, well past a lot of the color and flare that come from quoting some fascinatingly off-the-rail exemplars of either particpants or people purporting to have insight into their motives.

 I understand a magazine has to draw a reader in.  Sometimes I just think OK well get on with it already, I'm here.

Anyway I dutifully and then with more interest started through the Atlantic's latest piece on the incursion.   Here's the money quote for me and I'm not even done reading the thing yet.   But I'm not tired any more, at least not tired of reading _this_ piece.



> Pape’s team mapped the insurgents by home county and ran statistical analyses looking for patterns that might help explain their behavior. The findings were counterintuitive. Counties won by Trump in the 2020 election were less likely than counties won by Biden to send an insurrectionist to the Capitol. The higher Trump’s share of votes in a county, in fact, the lower the probability that insurgents lived there. Why would that be? Likewise, the more rural the county, the fewer the insurgents. The researchers tried a hypothesis: Insurgents might be more likely to come from counties where white household income was dropping. Not so. Household income made no difference at all.
> 
> *Only one meaningful correlation emerged. Other things being equal, insurgents were much more likely to come from a county where the white share of the population was in decline. For every one-point drop in a county’s percentage of non-Hispanic whites from 2015 to 2019, the likelihood of an insurgent hailing from that county increased by 25 percent. This was a strong link, and it held up in every state*.




So it's all about the fears of white supremacists.  What a surprise...   but in a way, it is a surprise.  A surprise that the data fits the vibe so well.

The article is online in the upcoming January edition of The Atlantic:









						Trump’s Next Coup Has Already Begun
					

January 6 was practice. Donald Trump’s GOP is much better positioned to subvert the next election.




					www.theatlantic.com
				



As I noted earlier, I haven't finished reading the piece.  Not sure I buy some of what's asserted, but this is one article about the insurrection that I'm not sorry for taking the time to read.

(Still pondering whether I should ever apologize to The Atlantic's current masthead,  for once having mailed them a letter that ran to "I think I liked you better when you published more fiction and hadn't moved out of New England yet,"    Gonna keep that decision on ice for awhile.)


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> I sometimes get tired of making myself continue to read the long pieces still being written about January 6th,  the ones that dig into the data gradually being revealed about those who participated in the insurrection.  That's especially true sometimes when the perceived value of the piece for me might be buried pretty far down, well past a lot of the color and flare that come from quoting some fascinatingly off-the-rail exemplars of either particpants or people purporting to have insight into their motives.
> 
> I understand a magazine has to draw a reader in.  Sometimes I just think OK well get on with it already, I'm here.
> 
> Anyway I dutifully and then with more interest started through the Atlantic's latest piece on the incursion.   Here's the money quote for me and I'm not even done reading the thing yet.   But I'm not tired any more, at least not tired of reading _this_ piece.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's all about the fears of white supremacists.  What a surprise...   but in a way, it is a surprise.  A surprise that the data fits the vibe so well.
> 
> The article is online in the upcoming January edition of The Atlantic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump’s Next Coup Has Already Begun
> 
> 
> January 6 was practice. Donald Trump’s GOP is much better positioned to subvert the next election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I noted earlier, I haven't finished reading the piece.  Not sure I buy some of what's asserted, but this is one article about the insurrection that I'm not sorry for taking the time to read.
> 
> (Still pondering whether I should ever apologize to The Atlantic's current masthead,  for once having mailed them a letter that ran to "I think I liked you better when you published more fiction and hadn't moved out of New England yet,"    Gonna keep that decision on ice for awhile.)



I finished the piece. One thing I found interesting about the “main character” in the story is that he was admittedly a C student, not a standout in anything. But whenever he was passed over for a job, he automatically assumed it was because they hired a woman or a black person to meet diversity goals… not that a woman or black person might have actually done well in school or have been a better candidate than him.


----------



## Edd

SuperMatt said:


> I finished the piece. One thing I found interesting about the “main character” in the story is that he was admittedly a C student, not a standout in anything. But whenever he was passed over for a job, he automatically assumed it was because they hired a woman or a black person to meet diversity goals… not that a woman or black person might have actually done well in school or have been a better candidate than him.



Yeah, that’s a hell of a way to lead your life. It’s everyone else’s fault. Works for Trump.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470485032364134403/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470203142075600896/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470180310860009472/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470212194595921932/

Also, how do you hide behind "executive privilege", PERSONAL emails?  I thought only things related to executive business got that protection?  If it's personal?  If not, why the F are you sending executive business material thru your personal email?

All those who cried about Hilary's server want to weigh in to defend & explain?


----------



## SuperMatt

Listen to the messages sent from Fox News “personalities” begging Mark Meadows to get Trump to tell his followers to stop ransacking the Capitol and go home.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470551957093994497/

Of course, now these dipsticks are claiming that the whole thing was a tourist visit or something… but we got them on the record for what they actually thought at the time.

One other question comes to my mind: how can anybody think that Fox is anything other than an extension of the Republican Party if their employees have the cell number of the Trump WH chief of staff and apparently text him regularly?

Shut down Fox and you can kneecap the GOP.


----------



## Runs For Fun

I would highly recommend this podcast on the insurrection.  I listened to the first episode and I’m hooked. Super in-depth on the causes and the people behind it in detail I haven’t seen anywhere else. 








						‎The Assault on America on Apple Podcasts
					

‎News · 2021



					podcasts.apple.com


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Also, how do you hide behind "executive privilege", PERSONAL emails?  I thought only things related to executive business got that protection?  If it's personal?  If not, why the F are you sending executive business material thru your personal email?
> 
> All those who cried about Hilary's server want to weigh in to defend & explain?


----------



## Yoused

SuperMatt said:


> Of course, now these dipsticks are claiming that the whole thing was a tourist visit or something…



The obvious solution for them is to demand a change of venue. To, say, Marseille. I mean, who knows what American tourists are like if not the Europeans. The "_they were just tourists_" defense would work like a charm across the pond.


----------



## JayMysteri0

So, ANTIFA is trending on Twitter again this week, for the exact same reasons.

They DIDN'T do anything!  Yet fingers were pointed in their direction at the time.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470559556719759365/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470552398754193422/


----------



## SuperMatt

D.C. Attorney General Karl Racine is suing the Oath Keepers, Proud Boys, and their financiers for the Jan 6 terrorism.









						D.C.'s attorney general is suing the Proud Boys and Oath Keepers over Capitol attack
					

The District of Columbia is seeking damages from the two far-right groups for allegedly conspiring to terrorize the city with the violent attack on Jan. 6.




					www.npr.org
				




A profile of Karl Racine:









						Karl Racine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Thomas Veil

Yoused said:


> Individual-ONE:​_*Well, you know, I didn't have — that was a rally that was there … and if you look, it was a massive rally with hundreds of hundreds of thousands of people. I think it was the largest crowd I've ever spoken before … but if you would've looked at the crowd's size — nobody wants to talk about that. I believe it was the biggest and most people I ever — and I've spoken to very big crowds. I have never spoken in front of a crowd that size — nobody ever talks about that. … And then, unfortunately, some bad things happened. But also, the other side had some bad things happen.*_​




That is a very sick man.

I mean, he's always talked about himself and seen the world through the eyes of _what can you do for Donald Trump_. But he's talking about the insurrection and the only angle he can come at it from is _wow, what a huge crowd I drew! _He is literally no longer capable of focusing on anything other than bragging to support his fragile ego.

And he likes to slam _Biden's_ mental acuity...


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> And he likes to slam _Biden's_ mental acuity...



I suspect it is probably true that Biden has lost a step or two. After all, in about 50 weeks, he will start in on his eighth decade of life. But twenty years ago, he was some seventy percent more intelligent that CFEFWSG, while now he is only up by maybe 55 or 60%. CFEFWSG on the other hand has lost almost nothing of what he never really had to begin with, and his flimflam skills are starting to give out on him, even with the assistance of the immense RWBS machine.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I don’t want to be too hyperbolic comparing this to Hitler’s beer hall putsch, but….

Imagine if when Hitler and his coconspirators got dragged into court their entire defense was “No I didn’t” or “I don’t want to talk to you.” and the court responded with “Very compelling argument. You’re free to go.” And I’m sorry, but contempt of Congress is a far lesser crime than what is being investigated here. Even with those convictions they might as well be saying “You’re free to go.” Hey, maybe those convicted can write a manifesto type book while in prison. What’s the worst that can happen?

I fail to see how this whole process is anything other than a show guided under the cloud of mob rule, not wanting to piss off the already hyper volatile Trump supporters. Ultimately nothing will be done about it. They’ll scapegoat and punish the soldiers while giving the generals who sent them into battle a pass. They’ll think the greater good is avoiding the immediate rage of the mob while ignoring the greater danger of sending out the message you can get away with this practice run. Plan and follow through better next time.


----------



## ronntaylor

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I don’t want to be too hyperbolic comparing this to Hitler’s beer hall putsch, but….
> 
> Imagine if when Hitler and his coconspirators got dragged into court their entire defense was “No I didn’t” or “I don’t want to talk to you.” and the court responded with “Very compelling argument. You’re free to go.” And I’m sorry, but contempt of Congress is a far lesser crime than what is being investigated here. Even with those convictions they might as well be saying “You’re free to go.” Hey, maybe those convicted can write a manifesto type book while in prison. What’s the worst that can happen?
> 
> I fail to see how this whole process is anything other than a show guided under the cloud of mob rule, not wanting to piss off the already hyper volatile Trump supporters. Ultimately nothing will be done about it. They’ll scapegoat and punish the soldiers while giving the generals who sent them into battle a pass. They’ll think the greater good is avoiding the immediate rage of the mob while ignoring the greater danger of sending out the message you can get away with this practice run. Plan and follow through better next time.



What do you propose the Dems do? They have an extremely slim majority in the House. The GQP is not going to do jackshit. They can't break the rules of law in order to punish those that, y'know, broke the rule of law. They have to gather evidence. They may have to impeach colleagues from the other side who'll have unanimous support of their fellow GQP members. The courts are stacked with the assistance of their party leader in the Senate. The Supreme Court is stacked with the former guy's appointees. They could very well run out the clock with court delays and ultimately a favorable ruling(s) for their side.

The only thing they may be able to do for now is try to hold on to both chambers and continue to investigate and shed light on misdeeds. But it's looking very shaky in the House with extreme gerrymandering. And the Senate is still a problem unless the Dems can pick up 2/3 seats since Sinema and Manchin are not giving a fuck about anything but themselves. I'm not sure that's doable at this point.

If Dem voters are going to engage in factionalism and/or stay at home while the other side votes for their miscreants no matter what....


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

ronntaylor said:


> What do you propose the Dems do? They have an extremely slim majority in the House. The GQP is not going to do jackshit. They can't break the rules of law in order to punish those that, y'know, broke the rule of law. They have to gather evidence. They may have to impeach colleagues from the other side who'll have unanimous support of their fellow GQP members. The courts are stacked with the assistance of their party leader in the Senate. The Supreme Court is stacked with the former guy's appointees. They could very well run out the clock with court delays and ultimately a favorable ruling(s) for their side.
> 
> The only thing they may be able to do for now is try to hold on to both chambers and continue to investigate and shed light on misdeeds. But it's looking very shaky in the House with extreme gerrymandering. And the Senate is still a problem unless the Dems can pick up 2/3 seats since Sinema and Manchin are not giving a fuck about anything but themselves. I'm not sure that's doable at this point.
> 
> If Dem voters are going to engage in factionalism and/or stay at home while the other side votes for their miscreants no matter what....




I don’t really have a solution off the top of my head, just pointing out what I feel the reality is. I’m also not entirely blaming Democrats. If anything I’m blaming apathetic or shortsighted voters of all political leanings and unfortunately it seems the most active voters are the most ill informed and/or unhinged.

I could be wrong here, but it seems like the Democrats’ main message to voters is still “at least I’m not that nutjob” or every other message is getting drowned out by that one. I also don’t know what they can do in regions where nutjobs are quite popular.

It’s also disconcerting that things are coming down to a handful of states that most people don’t live in. What can you really do about that? Currently it seems like Kentucky and Virginia are making decisions for everybody.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## SuperMatt




----------



## ronntaylor

SuperMatt said:


>




Franken would not/could not definitively say that he never touched women inappropriately. He was stupid enough to give the other side ammunition and then held a shit-grenade in his mouth after pulling the pin. Had he not resigned, the Dems would have been wiping off shit for the entirety of that election cycle. In the words of President Obama: "Don't do stupid shit!"


----------



## User.45

ronntaylor said:


> Franken would not/could not definitively say that he never touched women inappropriately. He was stupid enough to give the other side ammunition and then held a shit-grenade in his mouth after pulling the pin. Had he not resigned, the Dems would have been wiping off shit for the entirety of that election cycle. In the words of President Obama: "Don't do stupid shit!"














Well, let's not forget who the victim of the Al Frankon photo is. By accident I think she was tranforming into a confluencer around that time...


----------



## User.45

ronntaylor said:


> What do you propose the Dems do? They have an extremely slim majority in the House. The GQP is not going to do jackshit. They can't break the rules of law in order to punish those that, y'know, broke the rule of law. They have to gather evidence. They may have to impeach colleagues from the other side who'll have unanimous support of their fellow GQP members. The courts are stacked with the assistance of their party leader in the Senate. The Supreme Court is stacked with the former guy's appointees. They could very well run out the clock with court delays and ultimately a favorable ruling(s) for their side.
> 
> The only thing they may be able to do for now is try to hold on to both chambers and continue to investigate and shed light on misdeeds. But it's looking very shaky in the House with extreme gerrymandering. And the Senate is still a problem unless the Dems can pick up 2/3 seats since Sinema and Manchin are not giving a fuck about anything but themselves. I'm not sure that's doable at this point.
> 
> If Dem voters are going to engage in factionalism and/or stay at home while the other side votes for their miscreants no matter what....



The thing is, the only person who has poll-armor is Trump, because many of his voters are really ashamed of voting for him. 
So  good Dem polling is a maybe, but bad polling is disaster.

That said I agree with everything you say there. 

I also think that the evidence accumulating now is really really damning on the GOP, and these folks lost my vote for a lifetime.
There's been a saying we have, the moment a benchmark becomes the goal, it stops measuring what it was supposed to measure.
True about politics too. If your only agenda is to hold onto power for power's sake, you no longer deserve the power vested in you.


----------



## ronntaylor

P_X said:


> Well, let's not forget who the victim of the Al Frankon photo is. By accident I think she was tranforming into a confluencer around that time...



The photo was still a gift and he didn't respond strongly enough to show it was reciprocal humor. But at least 8 women made accusations (there may have been more, I can't remember years later) In his own words:



> “Some women have found my greetings or embraces for a hug or photo inappropriate, and I respect their feelings about that,” Franken continued. “I’ve thought a lot in recent days about how that could happen, and recognize that I need to be much more careful and sensitive in these situations. *I feel terribly that I’ve made some women feel badly and for that I am so sorry, *and I want to make sure that never happens again.”



That was a self-imposed kiss of death for his political career. He could've stayed on until a congressional investigation. By choosing his words wisely and then resigning shortly, IMO, he dodged even more damaging allegations coming out about his "inappropriate" behavior.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1471483088152711172/


----------



## Thomas Veil

ronntaylor said:


> What do you propose the Dems do? They have an extremely slim majority in the House.





Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I don’t really have a solution off the top of my head, just pointing out what I feel the reality is.



I could be naive here, but were I Merrick Garland I'd be checking out using either the Insurrection Act or RICO laws to declare the Republican party a seditious, terrorist and/or organized crime group. Then I'd have the FBI investigate and bring charges against Trump, Giuliani, Meadows and the rest of those traitors.

But that's just me.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thomas Veil said:


> I could be naive here, but were I Merrick Garland I'd be checking out using either the Insurrection Act or RICO laws to declare the Republican party a seditious, terrorist and/or organized crime group. Then I'd have the FBI investigate and bring charges against Trump, Giuliani, Meadows and the rest of those traitors.
> 
> But that's just me.



I was watching I believe the 11the Hour and they had one guest saying she doesn't expect Garland to go after anyone above the those that stormed the Capital.  Her thinking was based on that Garland just doesn't want to deal with the politics, so the DoJ won't focus on the bigger players.  Quite a few people have wondered why there hasn't been talk about going after anyone that was an organizer or higher.  Thus I imagine if true, it's the reason Liz Cheney is laying out cases for the DoJ, putting them out in the open & doing the work for them.  So she was basically warning against getting hopes up, lest they be dashed like people with Mueller.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> I was watching I believe the 11the Hour and they had one guest saying she doesn't expect Garland to go after anyone above the those that stormed the Capital.  Her thinking was based on that Garland just doesn't want to deal with the politics, so the DoJ won't focus on the bigger players.  Quite a few people have wondered why there hasn't been talk about going after anyone that was an organizer or higher.  Thus I imagine if true, it's the reason Liz Cheney is laying out cases for the DoJ, putting them out in the open & doing the work for them.  So she was basically warning against getting hopes up, lest they be dashed like people with Mueller.



The thing about Mueller was that he basically said to Congress: I cannot prosecute this person. YOU SHOULD IMPEACH HIM. If you listened to the testimony, there was no doubt that the report was basically a roadmap to impeachment. It’s appalling to me still today that Congress failed to act. The only reason there was no “smoking gun” was because every single member of Trump’s organization lied and obstructed justice.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> The thing about Mueller was that he basically said to Congress: I cannot prosecute this person. YOU SHOULD IMPEACH HIM. If you listened to the testimony, there was no doubt that the report was basically a roadmap to impeachment. It’s appalling to me still today that Congress failed to act. The only reason there was no “smoking gun” was because every single member of Trump’s organization lied and obstructed justice.



Which I believe was kind of the point of the reporter.  This is an inverse.  Congress doesn't have the ability to press charges, so the committee is laying out the work for a DoJ that seems reluctant to go after those responsible for intentionally directing those protestors to the Capital when there wasn't any original plan to do so.  Combined with the Nat'l Guard supposedly being on standby to PROTECT 45 supporters, with the seeming hope that counter protestors would clash.  When you combine that with the power point, it seems like a pretty deliberate plan for shit to hit the fan, and use that as a pretense to stop the count.  Somehow the DoJ couldn't have found any of this out, that the committee and reporters keeping finding out weekly?



It seems like something Garland doesn't want to go after the true criminals.  When everyone else is pointing at bank robbers who burned down the bank on their way, and left a trail of gasoline behind to them.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> So, ANTIFA is trending on Twitter again this week, for the exact same reasons.
> 
> They DIDN'T do anything!  Yet fingers were pointed in their direction at the time.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470559556719759365/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470552398754193422/



Right-wing content is amplified by Twitter, much as it is by Facebook. The right-wingers cry that the opposite is true, but that’s just because when their heroes post offensive content that violates the TOS, they start whining that they are being repressed.









						Contrary to popular belief, Twitter algorithm amplifies conservatives
					

Conservatives have long accused social media platforms of discriminating against them, but the opposite is true




					www.salon.com


----------



## GermanSuplex

Most of their cries of “big tech trying to silence the right” are made on big-tech platforms like Twitter and Facebook. In other words, more made-up garbage from the lunatic right. Read Trump’s old tweets and then read Biden’s twitter feed. Is it really a wonder one is banned and not the other?


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> It seems like something Garland doesn't want to go after the true criminals.



There is a sort strategic reason for this. The conductors of the symphony of lies are almost entirely, if not entirely, Republicans. Because of this, attacking them directly from a government run by Democrats could (and probably would) be painted as using their position of power (such as it is) to persecute the opposition. Hence "_Tyranny!_" It is a dangerous position in which to put oneselves.

Meanwhile, the civil courts provide a serviceable venue. The terrortsars can be sued with abandon by anyone who can establish standing. Such actions would not be seen as a political attack by agents of the government and, even if unsuccessful, could serve to drain significant resources from the coffers of the aspiring autocrats.

Thus, in a very real way, Garland's strategy is probably the best approach.


----------



## SuperMatt

How do you feel about your son being in Antifa?


----------



## Thomas Veil

These people are delusional. Their resistance is wider, deeper and stronger than any wall. 









						Trump supporters blame the Jan. 6 insurrection on everyone but Trump - CNN Video
					

CNN's Donie O'Sullivan talks to Trump supporters one year after the Capitol attack. Many are in denial.




					www.cnn.com
				




FBI were involved…it was all Democrats…Trump’s victory has been proven over and over again…


----------



## Yoused

Meanwhile, if you were still wondering whether "Ashli" rhymes with "Asshole",









						Ashli Babbitt a martyr? Her past tells a more complex story
					

The first time Celeste Norris laid eyes on Ashli Babbitt, the future insurrectionist had just rammed her vehicle three times with an SUV and was pounding on the window, challenging her to a fight.  When she learned of the relationship, Norris called Babbitt’s husband and told him she was...




					news.yahoo.com
				




yeah, it does. In fact, it could become a replacement (as a word, I mean, because we still need those things).


----------



## Citysnaps

Here's a great set of photographs documenting the 6th.


----------



## shadow puppet

citypix said:


> Here's a great set of photographs documenting the 6th.



Link please?


----------



## DT

shadow puppet said:


> Link please?




That is a link, just has the text attribute set.  Click (or tap) away!


----------



## shadow puppet

DT said:


> That is a link, just has the text attribute set.  Click (or tap) away!



Yegods.  Major Homer moment on my end.  The holiday vaykay ate my brain.


----------



## DT

I'll just need your mailing address ...


----------



## GermanSuplex

Sean Hannity has been asked by the select committee for voluntary cooperation.

The texts from him to Meadows show that he had advance knowledge of January 6. To his credit, he did not want the insurrection. Yet it’s his rhetoric on TV and radio that incites and fuels such a thing in the first place. Ugh.

I mean, we all saw it play out. I watched his redneck cult rally on January 6 because I knew something would go down. Who couldn’t see it coming?

This story is getting juicy.









						January 6 committee seeks cooperation from Fox News' Hannity and releases texts between host and White House
					

Fox News host Sean Hannity was concerned about former President Donald Trump's strategy and conduct before, during and after the January 6 attack on the US Capitol, according to a letter sent to him on Tuesday by the House select committee probing the insurrection.




					www.cnn.com
				




EDIT: Trump has cancelled his January 6 cult press conference!!


----------



## lizkat

GermanSuplex said:


> EDIT: Trump has cancelled his January 6 cult press conference!!




This is very good news.    It remains to be seen how his alternatively scheduled Jan 15th Arizona rally goes, but not having Trumpspeak featured on the one-year anniversary of the insurrection is a blessing, regardless of whatever reason caused him to call it off.  Maybe he has one sane lawyer after all.









						Trump cancels planned Jan. 6 news conference
					

Former U.S. President Donald Trump on Tuesday canceled a news conference he had scheduled for Jan. 6, the one-year anniversary of his supporters' deadly attack on the U.S. Capitol.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## SuperMatt

I know the word “patriot” is thrown around too much. However, I think it applies to the people who have spent countless hours, unpaid, to help the FBI catch the Jan 6 terrorists. This article in the Huffington Post is inspiring.









						The FBI's Secret Weapon In The Capitol Attack Manhunt
					

A band of online sleuths called "Sedition Hunters" has had an enormous effect on the Jan. 6 investigation. Next up: Holding the FBI’s feet to the fire.




					www.huffpost.com
				






> From their home offices, couches, kitchen tables, bedrooms and garages, these independent investigators have played a remarkable role in archiving and preserving digital evidence. Often operating under the “Sedition Hunters” moniker, they’ve archived more than 2,000 Facebook accounts, over 1,125 YouTube channels, 500-plus Instagram accounts, nearly 1,000 Twitter feeds, more than 100 Rumble profiles and over 250 TikTok accounts. They’ve gathered more than 4.1 terabytes ― 4,100 gigabytes ― of data, enough to fill dozens of new iPhones with standard-issue storage.





> Sleuths have logged more than 2,300 individuals who entered the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6. Combined with the hundreds of suspects on the FBI’s Capitol Violence webpage, that brings the total universe of potential Capitol riot defendants to nearly 3,000.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## SuperMatt

Troy Nehls, a sitting member of Congress, just went on the PBS NewsHour and claimed that most people at the Capitol on Jan 6 were just walking around doing nothing wrong. He also claims they were “ushered in” to the Capitol. The reporter who had been in the Capitol that day called  on that, but of course he refused to admit he was lying. Capitol police died because of the terrorism that day.

This guy is truly a piece of work. At the end, the reporter tried to be nice and asked “what can we do to bring Americans together?” He replied by taking a crap all over Joe Biden and spouting divisive rhetoric instead. What a piece of utter and complete garbage.

Is this truly what the Republican party has become? I usually see some silliness about MTG or Boebert and assume they are outliers. No. They are the new normal in the Republican Party. How anybody can possibly support these traitors is beyond me.






Here’s what Troy Nehls said right after the riots though (Fox News source):



> Nehls, R-Texas, had spent the eight previous years as sheriff of Fort Bend County, Texas, and was a retired major in the U.S. Army Reserve. So when rioters tried to break into the House chamber, Nehls' instant reaction was to run to the danger to help the police.
> 
> "My training kicked in that day," Nehls told Fox News in an interview. "I've been in tense situations before. And for the last 30 years, I've always been a guy I guess ... that runs to the danger. I'm a guy that tries to defuse situations. And that's what I did. I tried to defuse that situation. And make sure that nobody got through those center doors.I refused to leave."





> Protesters were crowding outside the House chamber yelling, pounding and banging on the doors, Nehls recalled. The doors were "shaking violently."





> "I will not leave," Nehls told Fox News that day. "I said I will be staying here with my brothers and sisters in blue."



Was he lying then or is he lying now? Based on the video and pictures from that day, we know the answer. Oh, and don’t forget the same guy who claimed to ”stand with” the police that day, is now blaming them for the riot, and accusing the person who shot Ashli Babbitt of murder. Texans will vote for this guy again? How sad.









						Rep. Troy Nehls reflects on protecting House chamber on Jan. 6 with makeshift weapon: 'I refused to leave'
					

It was Rep. Troy Nehls' third full day as a congressman when protesters stormed the Capitol Jan. 6, 2021, and tried to stop the certification of the 2020 presidential election.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GermanSuplex

JayMysteri0 said:


>




I saw this today on my FB feed and if doesn't highlight the hypocrisy on the right, I don't know what does. Let's not forget most of us were not defending the looting and riots - just the right's propensity for lumping the peaceful protestors - of which there were thousands in some cases - with the troublemakers.


----------



## MEJHarrison

SuperMatt said:


> Texans will vote for this guy again? How sad.




The problem is most of these people are getting their news from a single source.  And that source isn't telling them everything.  Or worse, they'll just check whoever has an 'R' next to their name come voting time.

I seriously doubt there's a large percentage of people who are fully informed and will still vote for him.  And most of those who do would probably benefit in some fashion by him holding power.

One of the worst things the last guy did is to discredit the media.  Too many people now just assume any news story they don't want to hear _*must*_ be nothing but a bunch of lies.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I was not surprised that Fox carried a minimalist/slanted amount of coverage of today's anniversary. And the traitors at that network roll merrily on.

I was pleasantly surprised, however, to see not only Biden give (what for him was) a very tough speech condemning Trump and the insurrectionists, but to see the legit news networks give today's events plenty of air time. During the time when I tuned in MSNBC and CNN, it was almost wall to wall Jan. 6th discussion.


----------



## lizkat

Thomas Veil said:


> I was not surprised that Fox carried a minimalist/slanted amount of coverage of today's anniversary. And the traitors at that network roll merrily on.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised, however, to see not only Biden give (what for him was) a very tough speech condemning Trump and the insurrectionists, but to see the legit news networks give today's events plenty of air time. During the time when I tuned in MSNBC and CNN, it was almost wall to wall Jan. 6th discussion.




I was extremely pleased to see that the CNHI newspaper chain apparently prepared a centralized Page One offering today about the anniversary of the insurrection.  My local paper gave it all of page one above the fold and put the rest into a big chunk of page two. 




It was bylined by a political reporter from the chain and also identified at the end some other chain reporters who had contributed,  so was clear to local readers that it was not local reporting.  I don't know if it was mandated or a strongly suggested option,  but I'm sure it was received with relief by at least some managing editors of individual papers in the chain.  

CNHI owns a lot of papers in some pretty conservative districts.  Individual publishers/managers who ran that piece didn't have to do some kind of dance for their particular subscribership and figure out whether or how to cover the anniversary of the insurrection.   If they get complaints they're probably free to say "they made us run it" instead of trying to tailor non-apologies that sound apologetic.

At least they didn't just steamroll the news of the day.   Now we're free to frame it or wrap fish with it mañana.


----------



## Joe

SuperMatt said:


> Troy Nehls, a sitting member of Congress, just went on the PBS NewsHour and claimed that most people at the Capitol on Jan 6 were just walking around doing nothing wrong. He also claims they were “ushered in” to the Capitol. The reporter who had been in the Capitol that day called  on that, but of course he refused to admit he was lying. Capitol police died because of the terrorism that day.
> 
> This guy is truly a piece of work. At the end, the reporter tried to be nice and asked “what can we do to bring Americans together?” He replied by taking a crap all over Joe Biden and spouting divisive rhetoric instead. What a piece of utter and complete garbage.
> 
> Is this truly what the Republican party has become? I usually see some silliness about MTG or Boebert and assume they are outliers. No. They are the new normal in the Republican Party. How anybody can possibly support these traitors is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s what Troy Nehls said right after the riots though (Fox News source):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was he lying then or is he lying now? Based on the video and pictures from that day, we know the answer. Oh, and don’t forget the same guy who claimed to ”stand with” the police that day, is now blaming them for the riot, and accusing the person who shot Ashli Babbitt of murder. Texans will vote for this guy again? How sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Troy Nehls reflects on protecting House chamber on Jan. 6 with makeshift weapon: 'I refused to leave'
> 
> 
> It was Rep. Troy Nehls' third full day as a congressman when protesters stormed the Capitol Jan. 6, 2021, and tried to stop the certification of the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com




Texas isn't red. It's just gerrymandered and voter suppressed as fuck. Texas needs a Stacey Abrams to wake people up. I see so many people not voting because they don't think it makes a difference.


----------



## lizkat

This stuff apparently works like a charm...


----------



## Yoused

Emily Hernandez' lawyer said, "_It’s an unfortunate situation and it’s one she didn’t want to put herself in. She’s willing to move beyond it, do the things she needs to do to make it right and get on with the rest of her life._" This was a woman of whom there is a picture with her grinning, holding a piece of the sign from Nancy Pelosi's door.

Now, of course, while she was out on bond, she set about to "getting on with the rest of her life", leaving one person dead in an apparently irresponsible act. This is a life that I count myself lucky not to be living the rest of.


----------



## Renzatic

This is what happens when your greatest political aspiration is to become a liability to society.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Truly stunning.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/01/06/ted-cruz-grovels-tucker-carlson-over-jan-6-terrorist-attack-remark/
		


Ted Cruz appropriately called January 6 a terrorist attack. However, the Trumpkins immediately jumped down his throat, so he had to reach out to his other boss - Tucker Carlson - and start backtracking.

It's truly a sight to behold. Watching a sitting U.S. Senator groveling to an entertainment conspiracy theorist racist. What's even more crazy is that THIS is the guy who came in second behind Trump in 2016.

I don't know what's going to happen in the midterms or 2024, but republicans aren't going to all join together hand in hand and sing church hymns where they replace the word "God" with "Trump" while wearing shirts depicting fatso as Rambo. They're going to want to enact policies that the spineless rank and file republicans find to be a bridge too far, and there will be intra-party battles the likes of which we haven't seen yet.

I mean, if January 6 was no big deal, then what's going to happen the next time? What happens when there's a sore loser in a heavily-contested republican primary, and it's not democrats they accuse of rigging the election, but their republican opponents?j

It's going to get interesting.


----------



## SuperMatt

GermanSuplex said:


> Truly stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2022/01/06/ted-cruz-grovels-tucker-carlson-over-jan-6-terrorist-attack-remark/
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Cruz appropriately called January 6 a terrorist attack. However, the Trumpkins immediately jumped down his throat, so he had to reach out to his other boss - Tucker Carlson - and start backtracking.
> 
> It's truly a sight to behold. Watching a sitting U.S. Senator groveling to an entertainment conspiracy theorist racist. What's even more crazy is that THIS is the guy who came in second behind Trump in 2016.
> 
> I don't know what's going to happen in the midterms or 2024, but republicans aren't going to all join together hand in hand and sing church hymns where they replace the word "God" with "Trump" while wearing shirts depicting fatso as Rambo. They're going to want to enact policies that the spineless rank and file republicans find to be a bridge too far, and there will be intra-party battles the likes of which we haven't seen yet.
> 
> I mean, if January 6 was no big deal, then what's going to happen the next time? What happens when there's a sore loser in a heavily-contested republican primary, and it's not democrats they accuse of rigging the election, but their republican opponents?j
> 
> It's going to get interesting.



Whatever happened to “We don’t negotiate with terrorists”????

Now it’s all “we need to think about the terrorists’ feelings” and apologize to them? Nope. Sorry those "god-fearing white folk" are mad that non-white people are moving into their neighborhood, but could they maybe just try getting along with them instead of storming the Capitol in the middle of the certification of a Presidential Election?

If a few thousand people with dark skin, beards, and turbans stormed the Capitol, they would have been gunned down, and we would be dropping bombs on every country in the Middle East right now. But since it was white people, we are supposed to be understanding and/or sweep it under the rug?


----------



## Yoused




----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1479330602549751809/


----------



## Deleted member 215

It's just ridiculous to me that the right acts like there's no cancel culture on their end when the Ted Cruz thing fits the bill exactly. If a left-wing politician had said something "un-woke" then went on The View to apologize, the right would call it "cancel culture". So why is this any different?


----------



## SuperMatt

TBL said:


> It's just ridiculous to me that the right acts like there's no cancel culture on their end when the Ted Cruz thing fits the bill exactly. If a left-wing politician had said something "un-woke" then went on The View to apologize, the right would call it "cancel culture". So why is this any different?



I hadn’t thought of it that way. This is a great point.

Cruz committed the greatest possible sin in the Trump-controlled GOP. He told the truth.


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1479330602549751809/



From your tweet:
_The GOP could’ve easily countered the Democrats “divisiveness” today by holding a press conference laying out all of the irrefutable evidence they’ve gathered over the past year that proves the 2020 election was stolen.
I wonder why they didn’t?_

For anyone with half a brain and not in on the scam they are so fucking transparent.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Just to add on, before watching please bring burn ointment & stick to prop Fled's spine up

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1479950025274769408/


----------



## Thomas Veil

> Schumer told _USA Today_ that he was later told that one of the rioters had seen him, making an anti-Semitic and threatening reference overheard by others.
> 
> "One of them was reputed to see me and say, 'There's the big Jew, let's get him,' " Schumer said.





> During the violence, Schumer said he tried to get then-President Donald Trump on the phone, though "he wouldn't talk to me."



Are you effing kidding me?? 









						Chuck Schumer Recalls Hearing Threats of 'Get Him' on Jan. 6 Before Being Dragged to Safety by Police
					

The Senate majority leader told <em>USA Today</em> he was "within 20 feet" of those who stormed the Capitol that day




					people.com


----------



## SuperMatt

Right-wing pundits cannot decide how to spin the insurrection, a year after it happened.









						The Right Is Still Deeply Confused About What They Want The January 6 Narrative To Be
					

They've had a year to figure this out.




					www.wonkette.com
				






> The demonstrators who unlawfully entered the Capitol during the Electoral College count were unarmed and had no intention of overthrowing the U.S. constitutional system or engaging in a conspiracy “against the United States, or to defraud the United States.” On the contrary, many of them believed—however erroneously—that the U.S. constitutional system was in jeopardy from voter fraud, and they desperately lashed out in a dangerous, reckless hysteria to protect that system.



Um, except they specifically said they WERE there to interfere in the constitutional process of certifying the election…


----------



## JayMysteri0

What's the popular refrain from many?  "Perhaps you should have thought of that before doing..."

FFS








Everyone's for law & order, strong criminal reform, and whatnot, when it's applied to someone else.  Probably a PoC.  When it happens to them...  it's a "hardship".    The privilege of some people.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> What's the popular refrain from many?  "Perhaps you should have thought of that before doing..."
> 
> FFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's for law & order, strong criminal reform, and whatnot, when it's applied to someone else.  Probably a PoC.  When it happens to them...  it's a "hardship".    The privilege of some people.



Funny how the Trump supporters say the violence wasn’t Trump’s fault… until they are facing jail time. Then, it becomes all Trump’s fault.


----------



## Yoused

"_We're *not* Fascists!_"

juxtaposed with

"_We were only following orders._"


----------



## JayMysteri0

> So much for 'nothing to hide': Jim Jordan balks at Jan. 6 probe
> 
> 
> Rep. Jim Jordan said in July, in reference to the Jan. 6 investigation, "If they call me, I got nothing to hide." He's since changed his mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.msnbc.com




Call me shoc-

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1480568626939891713/

Oh.

I really hope the 1/6 committee fully aware of their upcoming expiration date are doing all of this as a roadmap for a reluctant Merrick Garland to follow, so there is some form of acccountability.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Call me shoc-
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1480568626939891713/
> 
> Oh.
> 
> I really hope the 1/6 committee fully aware of their upcoming expiration date are doing all of this as a roadmap for a reluctant Merrick Garland to follow, so there is some form of acccountability.



The Republican take on this entire thing is disingenuous. The initial plan was to have a bipartisan commission to study things. They opposed that, and then immediately attacked the commission that WAS formed as a “partisan” exercise...  

I have a feeling there are a lot of dirty hands among the GOP Congress.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Just a reminder






"Some of y'all sum dumb muther f--kers!"

"Those who can make you believe absurdities can make you commit atrocities"


----------



## Yoused

Or, to reiterate,









						Capitol rioters called Nancy Pelosi's office looking for a 'lost and found' for items they left behind on January 6, according to Rep. Jamie Raskin
					

Raskin told Insider about the calls to Pelosi's office from rioters who left phones and purses there. Capitol police took down their information.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




*As crews cleaned the US Capitol on January 7, 2021 … Rioters were calling "asking whether there was a lost and found because they forgot their phone there, or they left their purse or what have you," Rep. Jamie Raskin, D-Md. (said).

"(Police) quickly got on the phone and said, yeah, just give us your name, your address, your social, you know, and we'll tie up those loose ends," Raskin said.

… "But what's so fascinating to me about that there really were people who felt as if they had been summoned to Washington by the president. And when they were told that they were trespassing and invading the Capitol, they said the president invited them to be there," he said. "They didn't have any kind of subtle understanding of the separation of powers. They just thought that the number one person in the US government had invited them to be there, and therefore they had a right."*​
In other words, if they fail to adequately punish CFEFWSG for this, many of us will be very angry.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Something that hasn't gotten it's own thread yet, is the story of Ray Epps.

Who is Ray Epps?  That means you aren't a Faux News viewer, or listen to Fled Cruz on his apologia tour.








> Ted Cruz Promotes Jan. 6 Conspiracy Theory That Blames FBI Provocateurs for Riot at Capitol
> 
> 
> Still mending fences with right-wing Republicans for calling the Jan. 6 Capitol riot a “terrorist attack,” Sen. Ted Cruz expanded his outreach Tuesday by promoting a conspiracy theory that pins blame for the assault on FBI provocateurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcdfw.com





> Still mending fences with right-wing Republicans for calling the Jan. 6 Capitol riot a “terrorist attack,” Sen. Ted Cruz expanded his outreach Tuesday by promoting a conspiracy theory that pins blame for the assault on FBI provocateurs.
> 
> “A lot of Americans are concerned that the federal government deliberately encouraged illegal and violent conduct on January 6,” Cruz told a top FBI official at a hearing on domestic extremism. “Did federal agents or those in service of federal agents actively encourage violent and criminal conduct on January 6?”
> 
> “Not to my knowledge, sir,” responded Jill Sanborn, executive assistant director of the FBI’s national security branch.
> 
> But by then, Cruz had used his platform at the Judiciary Committee hearing to insinuate that a man named Ray Epps — an Arizona rancher and former president of the Arizona Oath Keepers, the largest chapter of a militia group whose members took part in the Capitol attack — had incited violence on orders from unnamed federal officials.




Here's an interesting take, if the Faux News crowd & friends want to pursue this line of diversion


----------



## Yoused

If you build a bomb with the express intent of blowing up _whatever_, and it is with the encouragement of undercover agents, you are still guilty of building a bomb to blow up _whatever_. Failing to reject bad ideas is still illegal, whosoever it is that gives you those ideas.


----------



## JayMysteri0

OUCH!!!





_I needed a humor break. _


----------



## fooferdoggie

JayMysteri0 said:


> OUCH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I needed a humor break. _



so true too thats the saddest part


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> Something that hasn't gotten it's own thread yet, is the story of Ray Epps.
> 
> Who is Ray Epps?  That means you aren't a Faux News viewer, or listen to Fled Cruz on his apologia tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an interesting take, if the Faux News crowd & friends want to pursue this line of diversion



What if interesting is that if Epps is guilty of being a guy who suggested the protestors become terrorists, force your way in,  why ignore Trump? (As mentioned in the video)  _Let’s march down there and fight like hell! _Others at that rally spoke of_ “combat” _and_ “We are coming for you!“_

One thing Mr Despicable is very accomplished at is not speaking in straight forward terms, and using surrogates to shield himself, while knowing how to express his desires without using direct language like _Go bust into the Capitol! _Such as when he told the official in Georgia (can’t remember who) _I need 10000 votes. _This should be be prosecutable, but in Donny’s brain he’d say he asked the election board to just work harder and not miss any votes for him. What is interesting thing about that is it’s not a small number, if you expect someone to manufacture that many ballots for you.









						Ray Epps: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
					

Ray Epps is an Arizona man who told the January 6 Committee that he has been falsely accused of being an FBI informant during the Capitol riots on January 6, 2022.




					heavy.com


----------



## GermanSuplex

First the far-right loons mocked the fact that nobody was charged with conspiracy or sedition, and now they’re mocking the fact it’s seditious conspiracy or whatever. Which amounts to them saying that if you try to kill someone and are thwarted, you should face no charges.

The only way to charge sedition is via a conspiracy or attempt. If the plot is successful, you think the people who committed the coup will get charged by their installed leader?

I want to see the Justice Department bring their full weight on Donald Trump. It’s tiring only seeing the scum that’s easy to scrape off the top suffer any consequences, while Bannon still has his podcast, Roger Stone still peddles his BS with his shit-eating “I get away with everything” grin, and Trump trots around the country giving his racist and treasonous BS cult rallies.

Then you have the GOP creeps in Congress that McCarthy won’t do anything about. Republicans play the victim and use everything as proof that democrats are corrupt, so I say give them something substantial to whine about.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Here’s what I don’t get about Republican voters who aren’t cult members but also think 1/6 was no big deal. Republican voters tend to be slippery slope obstructionists. While they may not have issue with the current legislation on the table, they are 5 steps ahead mentally on what they think its going to lead to that they definitely don’t agree with. Yet they see no slippery slope ahead if nobody in a leadership position is held accountable for 1/6. There’s probably even members of the cult loyalists who think the prison sentences of the street patriots are no big deal as they were fighting for the greater good. It’s a badge of honor. There’s close to zero deterrent here for all involved and a big incentive to just hit back harder next time votes don’t win in their direction.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Here’s what I don’t get about Republican voters who aren’t cult members but also think 1/6 was no big deal.



They have joined the cult then. A number of Republicans, most notably Liz Cheney, remain conservative, but strongly condemn 1/6 and want to get to the bottom of it.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Here’s what I don’t get about Republican voters who aren’t cult members but also think 1/6 was no big deal. Republican voters tend to be slippery slope obstructionists. While they may not have issue with the current legislation on the table, they are 5 steps ahead mentally on what they think its going to lead to that they definitely don’t agree with. Yet they see no slippery slope ahead if nobody in a leadership position is held accountable for 1/6. There’s probably even members of the cult loyalists who think the prison sentences of the street patriots are no big deal as they were fighting for the greater good. It’s a badge of honor. There’s close to zero deterrent here for all involved and a big incentive to just hit back harder next time votes don’t win in their direction.




That's the issue, this slow-lurch to the right. Remember in 2016 when people said Trump would never accept the results if he lost? And they said he wouldn't leave office quietly throughout his presidency? All of it was written off as "TDS". Trump has crossed every bridge that republicans laugh at and act like you're crazy for even suggesting it. And even republicans who would never storm the Capitol themselves and go about their lives and don't bother anyone - even they think Trump is still just a great guy, the election was stolen and January 6 was just some riled-up patriots who - at worst - got a little carried away.

So what happens next time? If January 6 was no big deal, if Trump is just a guy being railroaded and did great things for America - then all they've done is move the limits of acceptability and paved the way for the next person to be that much worse. Pardoning scum like Bannon and Stone, getting impeached twice, trying to actually coordinate an overturning of official vote tallies to remain in office....

I know this gets said a lot, but imagine the outrage and coverage Fox News would have if - in January 2013 - Barack Obama refused to concede to Mitt Romney and had his supporters overtake the Capitol and delay the certification of the votes. The democrats reaction to January 6 would like coverage of a baby panda compared to that.

And that's just one incident of Trump's debauchery. A recorded call with Obama asking a SoS to "find" him an exact number of votes? Pressuring Joe Biden to not do his job? Calling Ukraine to dig up dirt on Romney's kids? Having his campaign officials meet in private with Russian operatives? Golfing at his own privately-owned resorts? Paying off a porn star? Multiple sexual-assault allegations? On and on.


----------



## SuperMatt

Some people may be familiar with this claim from Trump, made on Hannity’s show:









						Trump says he authorized National Guard before Jan. 6, but Pelosi 'turned it down'
					

Former president said he wanted up to 20,000 guard members in D.C. on Jan. 6.




					justthenews.com
				






> Fox News host Sean Hannity asked Trump during an interview Thursday evening if he authorized the use of the National Guard before Jan. 6.
> 
> "100%," Trump responded almost immediately, saying his claims were "attested to by many people."
> 
> "They turned it down," Trump said. "Nancy Pelosi turned it down." Pelosi has been criticized for not allowing the National Guard to protect the U.S. Capitol.




He claims he wanted 10,000 troops to protect the Capitol, but Pelosi said no.

Well, I know this will come as a huge surprise, but that was a blatant lie.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1418702235224182788/

I do find it odd that AP says it’s a “claim circulating online.” While true that it’s circulating online, it was a direct statement from Trump’s mouth on TV. Come on AP, you can do better... try this:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1479411984085004296/


----------



## fooferdoggie

well then pelosi is more powerful then the president? thats what he's claiming??  kinda like how democrats are so powerful and smart they wont the lection stole it right from under trumps nose? who would be stupid enough to admit such things??? well the ompa loompa of course.


----------



## Yoused

fooferdoggie said:


> well then pelosi is more powerful then the president? thats what he's claiming??



The Cheeto-Faced Extraterrestrial-Ferret-Wearing ShitGibbon is claiming that he ordered ten thousand NG troops to be sent to the Capitol (presumably to protect his terrorists from attacks by the Capitol Police) but that the Speaker, who it the CiC of Capitol Security, said _no, we do not want extra security_.

According to the story, there is no record of the extra troops order having been proffered or issued.


----------



## GermanSuplex

The right-wing folks also claim January 6 happened because of Pelosi. But they also say it was ANTIFA. Or the FBI. Or both. But then they voted against a non-partisan committee to investigate. Makes a lot of sense, right?

This is all just insane lunacy.

I just watched a blistering half-hour on The Beat with Ari Melber - a live interview with Peter Navarro, Boris Epshtyn - where they are adamant the election was rife with fraud (while offering no proof) and admitting to the scheme to seat "alternate" electors. Pretty painful to watch.

Who are these illegal voters? Show me an excel spreadsheet of Biden votes that were actually Trump voters or people not allowed to vote. Show me! If there was "massive fraud" in Arizona, Pennsylvania, Georgia and Wisconsin - show it! There is nothing illegal about exposing an illegal vote. There are cash payments for the taking for evidence of fraudulent votes. They've shown NOTHING. Zero. Zilch.

Nobody wants unsafe and fraudulent elections. I would not accept a fraudulent Biden win any more than I'd accept a fraudulent Trump win. Where is the proof? This is maddening. How can so many Americans be so gullible? Just because they lost? What happened to just being irked and trying again in four years? Arghhh....

One other thing, I think Melber's third guest - Dustin Stockton - a major coordinator of Trump rallies who has cooperated with the Jan 6 committee - he sort of implied some of the people he was with were coordinating with officials to prevent "evidence" of voter fraud to present if Mike Pence were to not certify the results. That may be innocent in and of itself, and I'm probably sure he is telling the truth. Meeting with officials, there's nothing illegal about that, even if its to provide them with a pile of BS. But if the officials themselves were fishing for BS or were lowkey trying to plot a way to overturn the results - that may not be so innocent. Or legal.

Here's the show:








JayMysteri0 said:


> Call me shoc-
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1480568626939891713/
> 
> Oh.
> 
> I really hope the 1/6 committee fully aware of their upcoming expiration date are doing all of this as a roadmap for a reluctant Merrick Garland to follow, so there is some form of acccountability.




Oh wow. I've seen that clip before, but must have been busy because holy shit is he a stumbling, stuttering mess. And unlike Biden, I don't think he has a natural stutter... ol' Gym seems to get his words out pretty quickly and precisely when he's grandstanding during a committee hearing or interviewing people giving testimony.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Just soak it in.   Let the sheer amazement wash over you.  How quickly even the old guard fall in line of not wanting find anyone responsible for 1/6.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1485332371981406212/

Now compare THAT Newt with the one when it came to BLM protestors.



> Newt Gingrich: Only way to break violence is ‘keep arresting people until there's no one left’
> 
> 
> The only way to break violence is to "keep arresting people until there's no one left,” former House Speaker Newt Gingrich said on Monday in the wake of unrest over the police-involved shooting of Jacob Blake in Kenosha, Wisconsin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com





> The only way to break violence is to "keep arresting people until there's no one left,” former House Speaker Newt Gingrich said Monday in the wake of unrest over the police-involved shooting of Jacob Blake in Kenosha, Wis.
> 
> “I think they need to take every video they can and ask people to send us whatever video you might have taken, they need to track these people down, they need to charge them with the highest possible crime,” Gingrich told “Fox & Friends.”
> 
> Gingrich said this “simply” needs to happen in order to “break the fever by which people on the left,” including Antifa, have “come to believe they have the right.”






When it comes to BLM, EVERYONE needs to be arrested.

When it comes to 1/6, only fellow republicans on the investigation committee seem to be the ones that should be arrested.

Interesting.  

Stay away Newt, no one cares.


----------



## fooferdoggie

​this father of the year threatened to kill his kids if they turned him in. It really shows the brainwashing that was involved in this stupid attempt.​Son Of Capitol Riot Defendant Takes The Stand Against His Father​Reffitt, an alleged member of the far-right Three Percenters militia group, threatened to shoot his son and daughter if they talked about his part in the riot after he returned from Washington, court documents say. His attorney has said Reffitt is prone to hyperbole. He pleaded not guilty.
A CBS News reporter at the trial said that the defendant “immediately broke down crying” when he saw his son called into the Washington courtroom.

Jackson Reffitt, 19, said that he and his father had been close until around 2016 and that his father’s rhetoric took an alarming turn following the 2020 election. That paired with his father’s increasing involvement with the Texas Three Percenters ― Guy Reffitt allegedly tossed his son out of their Wylie, Texas, house while the militia met there ― prompted Jackson to send the FBI a tip about his father on Christmas Eve, Politico reported. He said he felt “paranoid” that his father’s talk might lead to violence. 
In a Dec. 24, 2020, text exchange shown in court, Guy Reffitt told his son that “what’s about to happen will shock the world.” Jackson watched the storming of the Capitol unfold on television alongside his mother and sister. 









						Son Of Capitol Riot Defendant Takes The Stand Against His Father
					

Guy Reffitt is accused of bringing a pistol to the Jan. 6, 2021, attack. His case is the first to go to trial among those who stormed the Capitol.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> Just soak it in.   Let the sheer amazement wash over you.  How quickly even the old guard fall in line of not wanting find anyone responsible for 1/6.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1485332371981406212/
> 
> Now compare THAT Newt with the one when it came to BLM protestors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to BLM, EVERYONE needs to be arrested.
> 
> When it comes to 1/6, only fellow republicans on the investigation committee seem to be the ones that should be arrested.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Stay away Newt, no one cares.



Slimy till the end Newt. Have no doubt if these shits stay close to Congress there will be a snit storm.  Then ask yourself why they are still there, how could this possibly happen, and you can be shaken.


----------



## Huntn

GermanSuplex said:


> The right-wing folks also claim January 6 happened because of Pelosi. But they also say it was ANTIFA. Or the FBI. Or both. But then they voted against a non-partisan committee to investigate. Makes a lot of sense, right?
> 
> This is all just insane lunacy.
> 
> I just watched a blistering half-hour on The Beat with Ari Melber - a live interview with Peter Navarro, Boris Epshtyn - where they are adamant the election was rife with fraud (while offering no proof) and admitting to the scheme to seat "alternate" electors. Pretty painful to watch.
> 
> Who are these illegal voters? Show me an excel spreadsheet of Biden votes that were actually Trump voters or people not allowed to vote. Show me! If there was "massive fraud" in Arizona, Pennsylvania, Georgia and Wisconsin - show it! There is nothing illegal about exposing an illegal vote. There are cash payments for the taking for evidence of fraudulent votes. They've shown NOTHING. Zero. Zilch.
> 
> Nobody wants unsafe and fraudulent elections. I would not accept a fraudulent Biden win any more than I'd accept a fraudulent Trump win. Where is the proof? This is maddening. How can so many Americans be so gullible? Just because they lost? What happened to just being irked and trying again in four years? Arghhh....
> 
> One other thing, I think Melber's third guest - Dustin Stockton - a major coordinator of Trump rallies who has cooperated with the Jan 6 committee - he sort of implied some of the people he was with were coordinating with officials to prevent "evidence" of voter fraud to present if Mike Pence were to not certify the results. That may be innocent in and of itself, and I'm probably sure he is telling the truth. Meeting with officials, there's nothing illegal about that, even if its to provide them with a pile of BS. But if the officials themselves were fishing for BS or were lowkey trying to plot a way to overturn the results - that may not be so innocent. Or legal.
> 
> Here's the show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow. I've seen that clip before, but must have been busy because holy shit is he a stumbling, stuttering mess. And unlike Biden, I don't think he has a natural stutter... ol' Gym seems to get his words out pretty quickly and precisely when he's grandstanding during a committee hearing or interviewing people giving testimony.



1. Desperation.
2. Is it just that easy preaching to Stupid?
3. In all cases, they are disgusting.


----------



## SuperMatt

The first trial of a Capitol rioter ended with a conviction on 5 felony counts.









						Guy Reffitt, 1st accused Capitol rioter to stand trial, found guilty on all counts
					

A Texas man who is the first to stand trial in the prosecution of those who stormed the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6 was found guilty on all charges Tuesday.




					abcnews.go.com
				




I expect a flood of plea deals to result from this.

It’s a good example for the potential terrorists out there. You won’t get away with a violent attempt to overthrow the United States government.


----------



## Edd

SuperMatt said:


> The first trial of a Capitol rioter ended with a conviction on 5 felony counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy Reffitt, 1st accused Capitol rioter to stand trial, found guilty on all counts
> 
> 
> A Texas man who is the first to stand trial in the prosecution of those who stormed the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6 was found guilty on all charges Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect a flood of plea deals to result from this.
> 
> It’s a good example for the potential terrorists out there. You won’t get away with a violent attempt to overthrow the United States government.



Wow, some intriguing family dynamics there.  Seems like he and his wife have learned nothing, though. Just a gut call he'll find the white supremacists for protection pretty fast in whatever prison he ends up in.


----------



## Huntn

SuperMatt said:


> The first trial of a Capitol rioter ended with a conviction on 5 felony counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy Reffitt, 1st accused Capitol rioter to stand trial, found guilty on all counts
> 
> 
> A Texas man who is the first to stand trial in the prosecution of those who stormed the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6 was found guilty on all charges Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect a flood of plea deals to result from this.
> 
> It’s a good example for the potential terrorists out there. You won’t get away with a violent attempt to overthrow the United States government.



Keep in mind when a poisonous viper is given the reigns of leadership, it will staff all the important jobs with henchmen, even SCOTUS, to a point where nothing short of a popular uprising will prevent the slow motion overthrow of the government. Trump’s problem was the government is a bit too vast for this nincompoop to staff all the positions required to pull off his last minute Hail Mary insurrection. I loved it when the military told him to sit on it.  But if we are not careful next time, who knows?


----------



## Yoused

hmm


----------



## Thomas Veil

I can surmise the “J6” stands for January 6, but what’s the significance of the “3?”?

BTW, that stars-and-stripes tent…enough with making a mockery of the flag. The same party that cheered the arrest of Abbie Hoffman for wearing a flag shirt now plasters the stars and bars on anything that moves…or doesn’t. 

It’s disgusting to see our national symbol reduced to an ever-present advertising logo for the craziest, most obnoxious and _least_ patriotic people among us, who act as if it’s _their_ property.


----------



## Yoused

Thomas Veil said:


> what’s the significance of the “3?



It is not a "3", if you look closely, it the top of "2021" written vertically, distorted by the curve of the material. Because, RWers, they are all about distortion.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Yoused said:


> hmm
> 
> View attachment 12572​



well he is free to join them and support them. what a moron.


----------



## Citysnaps

Speaking of J6…

On another forum I got into with a guy who believes it was just a demonstration that went unruly - aka, legitimate political discourse.

After I said my piece about what happened, the 800+ arrested, the 150 injured police, the move to seat alternate slates of fake electors as an attempt to trash democracy and the Constitution, etc, he comes back with that was all myth and fake news.

Pushing back on that and to have some fun, I asked for links to stories from legitimate news sources. He comes back and references a story called “The Truth Behind The Capitol Riots” on something called BitChute.

I checked it out having never heard of BitChute before.  Holy smokes, that’s where all the ultra-right nut-jobs and Proud Boys/3percenters go for conspiracy theories, racist and anti-Semitic rants and hate speech, nazi propaganda, Holocaust denial rants, and more. Loads of videos there.  Apparently YouTube shut that nonsense down a couple years ago and now BitChute is the place to seek out The Truth.

In comparison, it makes Fox News worthy of having a shelf full of Pulitzer and Edward R. Murrow awards.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I swear, someone is putting crazy-making chemicals in the nation's water supply...


----------



## fooferdoggie

Thomas Veil said:


> I swear, someone is putting crazy-making chemicals in the nation's water supply...



I think they leached out of Donald trump into all of the Mcdonalds and KFC's.


----------



## Citysnaps

Thomas Veil said:


> I swear, someone is putting crazy-making chemicals in the nation's water supply...




 Suffering from inverse square-law attenuation, space laser based mind control can only do so much.


----------



## SuperMatt

For some reason, the call logs for then-President Trump from around 11am to 7pm on Jan 6, 2021 are non-existent. We know for a fact he was on the phone with members of Congress during that time since we heard the recording.

So… maybe a burner phone so he could avoid federal record-keeping? Nah, couldn’t be that, because Trump insists he doesn’t even know what a burner phone is!



			https://wapo.st/3iNZ4gV
		

(paywall removed)


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> For some reason, the call logs for then-President Trump from around 11am to 7pm on Jan 6, 2021 are non-existent. We know for a fact he was on the phone with members of Congress during that time since we heard the recording.
> 
> So… maybe a burner phone so he could avoid federal record-keeping? Nah, couldn’t be that, because Trump insists he doesn’t even know what a burner phone is!
> 
> 
> 
> https://wapo.st/3iNZ4gV
> 
> 
> (paywall removed)




Reeks of a coverup.  What a surprise.


----------



## SuperMatt

A Trump-appointed judge acquitted a rioter, with the defense of “I didn’t know I was breaking the law!” Is that the standard now? Well, let all the murderers out of jail now; they didn’t know it was illegal!









						Judge Acquits Man Of Misdemeanors In Capitol Riot Trial
					

Matthew Martin testified that a police officer waved him into the building after the riot erupted.




					www.huffpost.com
				




FYI - this judge previously said he doesn’t think any of the rioters should face “serious jail time.”


----------



## Citysnaps

SuperMatt said:


> A Trump-appointed judge acquitted a rioter, with the defense of “I didn’t know I was breaking the law!” Is that the standard now? Well, let all the murderers out of jail now; they didn’t know it was illegal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge Acquits Man Of Misdemeanors In Capitol Riot Trial
> 
> 
> Matthew Martin testified that a police officer waved him into the building after the riot erupted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - this judge previously said he doesn’t think any of the rioters should face “serious jail time.”




Yeah...boys will be boys, and girls will be girls, with their legitimate political discourse. Never mind the 150 injured police officers and a few who died, the move to to try and install alternate slates of fake electors, the weapons and bombs found nearby, and the nut-job recently convicted of bringing multiple firearms and hundreds of rounds of ammunition along with a dozen mason jars filled with gasoline and styrofoam. 

Effin pisses me off.


----------



## GermanSuplex

I just read an interview he did with WaPo. Totally deluded and nuts. He says it’s a shame what happened January 6, but said Pelosi and the DC mayor were in charge, not him. Which contradicts his tough talking crime elsewhere, and his actions where he had peaceful protesters gassed also proves he is lying.

In the same interview, while he says what happened was terrible, he also brags about his crowd size and mentions how great the people in his redneck mob were.

He’s a total lying sleaze. I often wonder how adults get through an interview with him, especially if they’re being video recorded. I used to love when he’d call in to Fox and Friends and everyone would sit there and listen to his rants, but you could see in the look on their face they’re thinking “This guy is a total dipsh*t”. But they’re on Fox, so they have to pretend like they’re not talking to the dumbest man ever to hold public office.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

GermanSuplex said:


> He says it’s a shame what happened January 6, but said Pelosi and the DC mayor were in charge, not him.





So when a Target gets looted it's not the looters' fault.  It's Target's lack of security that is to blame.  Got it.


----------



## Yoused

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> So when a Target gets looted it's not the looters' fault.  It's Target's lack of security that is to blame.  Got it.



Depends on whether the looters were protesting for more *Freedumb!* or for not to be murdered by police. If the former, Target should have had better security, otherwise it was Biden's fault.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Donald Trump Jr. will be testifying to the Jan. 6 committee. We are getting close to the finale of this investigation, and I wonder if he wasn’t coerced by the committee because of info they already have. They clearly know a lot more than the public, and with the McCarthy tapes coming out… there seems to be a lot of nuggets about various members of Congress popping up that implicates them way more than previously known.

Cant wait to hear what that greaser says.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> So when a Target gets looted it's not the looters' fault.  It's Target's lack of security that is to blame.  Got it.



You're forgetting.  If it's a Target in Minn, they work along with the police & help fund their efforts.  So there it can ONLY be the looters fault.

Anywhere else, then we have to factor in the race & politics of the individual, because they have in fact been a patriot called to that Target to take a painting or coat rack.


----------



## SuperMatt

Another conviction of a Jan 6 insurrectionist. This guy actually tried to claim self-defense as his excuse.









						Veteran NYPD Cop Convicted Of Assaulting Officer In Capitol Riot
					

A federal jury rejected Thomas Webster's claim that he was defending himself when he tackled the officer and grabbed his gas mask.




					www.huffpost.com
				




This criminal was a 20-year vet of the NYPD. I guess he forgot that he is no longer a NYPD officer, and that he didn’t have the prosecutor in his pocket as usual. Good riddance; go directly to jail, do not collect $200.


----------



## SuperMatt

The infamous “Proud Boys” are being officially charged with sedition...









						Proud Boys Charged With Sedition in Capitol Attack
					

An amended federal indictment charged five members of the far-right group, including Enrique Tarrio, its former leader, with seditious conspiracy for their roles in the Jan. 6 assault.




					www.nytimes.com
				



(paywall removed)


----------



## Citysnaps

SuperMatt said:


> The infamous “Proud Boys” are being officially charged with sedition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud Boys Charged With Sedition in Capitol Attack
> 
> 
> An amended federal indictment charged five members of the far-right group, including Enrique Tarrio, its former leader, with seditious conspiracy for their roles in the Jan. 6 assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (paywall removed)




I'm free for jury duty on that trial!


----------



## SuperMatt

Jason Alexander (of Seinfeld fame) exhorts all Americans to watch the Jan 6 committee hearings tomorrow night.






Perhaps we should start a new thread for discussing them, or even turn on the live chat for some real time discussion?


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> Jason Alexander (of Seinfeld fame) exhorts all Americans to watch the Jan 6 committee hearings tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we should start a new thread for discussing them, or even turn on the live chat for some real time discussion?



Sure, feel free. Thread will automatically update in real time (like chat), worked well with the WWDC thread the other day.


----------



## Runs For Fun

SuperMatt said:


> Perhaps we should start a new thread for discussing them, or even turn on the live chat for some real time discussion?



Yes please do!


----------



## fooferdoggie

Judge in Oath Keepers Jan. 6 Cases Warns Disbarred Attorney to Stop Filing Motions or Else Face ‘Appropriate Sanctions’​*Jonathon Moseley* is the one-time lawyer for *Kelly Meggs*, a high-ranking member of the right-wing extremist Oath Keepers group led by *Stewart Rhodes*. Rhodes, Meggs, and 10 co-defendants are facing some of the most serious charges in the federal government’s sweeping prosecution of Jan. 6 rioters, including seditious conspiracy. Meggs’ wife *Connie Meggs* is charged in a separate Oath Keepers case alongside at least seven co-defendants.

Moseley was disbarred in April from practicing law in Virginia due to mishandling of client funds, unauthorized practice of law, and other misconduct unrelated to his representation of Meggs.

Despite no longer being connected to the Oath Keepers case, Moseley filed a “Factual Information” on Tuesday in response to what he described as prosecutors’ “improper” June 22, 2022 request asking for a closer look into the fee-arrangement agreement between some of the defendants in the Oath Keepers cases and their lawyers.








						Judge in Oath Keepers Jan. 6 Cases Warns Disbarred Attorney to Stop Filing Motions or Else Face 'Appropriate Sanctions'
					

A disbarred lawyer for one of the defendants in a high-profile Jan. 6 case has again found himself in hot water, after apparently filing a motion in a case from which he has already withdrawn.




					lawandcrime.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1543331076499804161/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1543360115897618432/

Yes.  We are.

These mofos couldn't wear masks during a pandemic.  But let them think they can "reclaim" a time when the country was a lot more shittier to anyone else & white masks were 'in', they can suddenly mask the hell up.  Question is, why?  Why hide your faces if what you're doing is supposedly "right"?


----------



## Roller

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1543360115897618432/
> 
> Yes.  We are.
> 
> These mofos couldn't wear masks during a pandemic.  But let them think they can "reclaim" a time when the country was a lot more shittier to anyone else & white masks were 'in', they can suddenly mask the hell up.  Question is, why?  Why hide your faces if what you're doing is supposedly "right"?



I wish these guys could be transported directly into a raging battle between the Ukrainians and Russians, shields and all.


----------



## Joe

Those face coverings are the new KKK hoods. And people on the right are allowing this to take over their party. Crazy times in the US.


----------



## SuperMatt

Joe said:


> Those face coverings are the new KKK hoods. And people on the right are allowing this to take over their party. Crazy times in the US.



I really hope these extremists cause people to wake up and overwhelmingly vote them out.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Good op-ed by Romney:

*A classic example of denial comes from Donald Trump: "I won in a landslide." Perhaps this is a branch of the same delusion that leads people to feed money into slot machines: *_*Because I really want to win, I believe that I will win.









						America Is in Denial
					

Too many Americans are blithely dismissing threats that could prove cataclysmic.




					www.theatlantic.com
				



*_


----------



## DT

Terrific, thanks, forwarded to the wife as well.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Lindsey Graham, Rudy Colludy and John Eastman subpoenaed in Fulton County investigation...









						Rudy Giuliani, Lindsey Graham and John Eastman subpoenaed by Fulton County DA in election probe | CNN Politics
					

The latest raft of subpoenas marks a new phase of grand jury activity that reaches into Trump's inner circle.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Eric

GermanSuplex said:


> Lindsey Graham, Rudy Colludy and John Eastman subpoenaed in Fulton County investigation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy Giuliani, Lindsey Graham and John Eastman subpoenaed by Fulton County DA in election probe | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> The latest raft of subpoenas marks a new phase of grand jury activity that reaches into Trump's inner circle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com




This sounds pretty serious, 23 on the grand jury so it's not politically motivated (unless they think THAT'S rigged too). From independent.uk (paywall removed)


> In addition to Mr Graham and Mr Giuliani, the Atlanta Journal-Constitution reports that the 23-person special grand jury has also moved to compel attorneys John Eastman, Cleta Mitchell, Kenneth Chesbro, and Jenna Ellis, as well lawyer and podcast host Jacki Pick Deason to give evidence in the probe of efforts by Mr Trump’s associates to pressure Georgia officials into taking illegal actions to reverse Mr Biden’s win after he became the first Democrat to carry the Peach State since then-Arkansas governor Bill Clinton defeated then-president George HW Bush in 1992.




Here is why Graham is being subpoenaed


> Graham questioned Raffensperger about the state’s signature-matching law and whether political bias could have prompted poll workers to accept ballots with nonmatching signatures, according to Raffensperger. Graham also asked whether Raffensperger had the power to toss all mail ballots in counties found to have higher rates of nonmatching signatures, Raffensperger said.
> 
> Raffensperger said he was stunned that Graham appeared to suggest that he find a way to toss legally cast ballots. Absent court intervention, Raffensperger doesn’t have the power to do what Graham suggested, as counties administer elections in Georgia.


----------



## Eric

And now this from the party of "law and order"

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1544690379651530759/


----------



## fooferdoggie

Eric said:


> And now this from the party of "law and order"



more like the the party of lie and horror.


----------



## JayMysteri0

> G.O.P. Declares Jan. 6 Attack ‘Legitimate Political Discourse’
> 
> 
> The Republican National Committee voted to censure Representatives Liz Cheney and Adam Kinzinger for participating in the inquiry into the deadly riot at the Capitol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com




Well, that still hasn't aged well.



> DOJ details evidence that Oath Keeper brought explosives to D.C. area
> 
> 
> The evidence underscores the threat prosecutors say the Oath Keepers posed to the transfer of power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com





> Federal prosecutors indicated Friday they intend to present evidence that a member of the Oath Keepers likely carried grenades in an RV that he drove to the Washington, D.C., area ahead of the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol.
> 
> In court papers previewing evidence to be presented in the upcoming seditious conspiracy trial of Oath Keepers leaders, the Justice Department said it believes Jeremy Brown, a group member from Florida, likely traveled to Northern Virginia with grenades that were found by investigators in a subsequent search of his vehicle.
> 
> 
> The basis for that evidence, prosecutors said, is a statement from fellow Florida member Kelly Meggs to Caleb Berry — an Oath Keeper who pleaded guilty to his involvement in the alleged conspiracy — that Brown had brought explosives with him in his RV.
> 
> “On September 30, 2021, pursuant to an authorized search warrant, the government seized two illegal short barrel firearms from Brown’s residence and military ordinance grenades from Brown’s RV—the same RV that Brown used to travel to Washington, D.C. on January 6,” Assistant U.S. Attorney Troy Edwards said in the filing.
> 
> Edwards indicated that investigators are unsure whether Brown stashed these explosives at a Comfort Inn in Arlington, Va., where other members of the group stockpiled firearms and other weapons, or kept them in his vehicle.
> 
> The evidence, however, underscores the threat prosecutors say the Oath Keepers posed to the transfer of power. Founder Stewart Rhodes and several other members of the Oath Keepers are facing seditious conspiracy charges. Two members of the group have already pleaded guilty to seditious conspiracy. More than a dozen other members are facing felony obstruction charges, and several have pleaded guilty for their involvement and are cooperating with the government.





> Prosecutors say they also intend to introduce several other pieces of evidence in the case that they consider relevant to show jurors, even if they’re not part of the underlying charges facing the defendants. That evidence includes details of a trip several of the alleged co-conspirators took to Washington, D.C., in November 2020 to protest the election results. Just as before Jan. 6, the participants in the November trip stashed firearms and other weapons in a vehicle in Arlington, Va., prosecutors say.
> 
> Prosecutors also want to introduce evidence at trial that one of the alleged co-conspirators, Thomas Caldwell, kept a “death list” that included the name of a Georgia election official. That list, which the government has previously cited in other court filings, is evidence of Caldwell’s intent to thwart the peaceful transfer of power, prosecutors say. Prosecutors also want to introduce evidence that alleged co-conspirator Jessica Watkins kept bomb-making instructions at her home.


----------



## Eric

Nice try, Lindsey.









						Judge orders Sen. Lindsey Graham to testify for special grand jury in Trump election probe
					

Graham tried to fight the subpoena to testify, citing executive privilege.




					www.wsbtv.com


----------



## Cmaier

Eric said:


> Nice try, Lindsey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge orders Sen. Lindsey Graham to testify for special grand jury in Trump election probe
> 
> 
> Graham tried to fight the subpoena to testify, citing executive privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsbtv.com




Good to know that ”if I testify in this case then they’ll tell people what I said” still isn’t a cognizable defense against testifying.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Good to see Lindsey Graham forced to testify. He tried to use his excuse of chairing the judiciary committee or something as making him immune from election meddling. Bullshit. How many times in the past has he called up election officials in other states and asked them to throw out votes? Right now, he's not even a target or anything, they just want some info from him. The least he can do is show up to testify.

I'm reminded of Peter Navarro...

"They intercepted me at the airport.... they put me in handcuffs... they put leg shackles on me and put me in a cell...."

Uh, yeah. It's called being under arrest. These rich, white conservative assholes truly think the law only applies to their political enemies or brown people. They honestly think that by the mere virtue of who they are, they are not capable of committing a crime, much less being held accountable after the fact.


----------

